# TBT's Fifth Annual Easter Egg Hunt



## Zipper T. Bunny

Welcome to The Bell Tree's Fifth Annual Easter Egg Hunt! I, Zipper T. Bunny, am back again to host another exciting event.  This year, my doctor has asked me to cut back on the egg puns, but I am still so extremely ecstatic about this exceptional extravaganza!  _Phew_... that sentence was egghausting. 

As always, your objective is to find the eggs that we've scattered all over TBT.  These eggs will allow you to purchase limited edition Easter Egg collectibles from Zipper's Eggstreme and Eggcellent Eggs shop.  All eggs, besides puzzle eggs, will be contained within an image or a text link somewhere on the forum (or possibly even outside the forum), so put on your thinking visors and try not to get too scrambled! 

Our first batch of clues have been released Saturday afternoon at 1pm EDT, with more to follow throughout Saturday and Easter Sunday. To see the exact times each batch will go live, simply check the table below. Let's start our egg hunting adventure!

Also please remember that teams are not allowed, so please *do not work with other members to find the eggs. This also goes for posting or sharing hints on or off the forum*. If you're found to be doing any of the above, you may have your egg currency removed or be banned from the remainder of the egg hunt as this goes against the spirit of the event.  We want this to be a fun and fair event for all!






This year we have five new eggs in addition to our treasured golden egg.






 Poptart Easter Egg - 3 eggs






 Chao Easter Egg - 6 eggs






 Kirby Easter Egg - 6 eggs






 Zen Easter Egg - 10 eggs






 Galaxy Easter Egg - 15 eggs






 Golden Easter Egg - 25 eggs








*Clue*: This is the most generic clue. These will give you an idea of where you might find the egg. To redeem these eggs just simply click on the link or the little egg graphic. They don't all look the same.
*Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE









*Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue*Egg 1Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueYour eyes are heavy and it?s time to sleep, but where will you visit tonight?Egg 2Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueThe previous may have been the best one for you, but the current is the best throughout the generations.Egg 3Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClue*(updated)* TBT's favorite calamari.Egg 4Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueI hear this fun guy can make you a huge celebrity in Autumn.Egg 5Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleA friendly greeting to the newest paradise.Egg 6Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueRed, blue and green were the original trio, surprisingly the newest addition isn't yellow.Egg 7Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueQuick! Stop and drop(down)!Egg 8Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueYou can't switch the taste of this.Egg 9Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueAfter three days in the wild, he returns golden.Egg 10Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClue"The end is near. The end is near. The end is near," rustled the maple tree. Heed its words, lest you overlook the magical glimmer.Egg 11Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueHurry! You?ve got limited time to rise up and spike the ones you admire, albeit not with an arrow.Egg 12Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueA feline from afar, find them if you're able.Egg 13Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueSecond in line, but forever number 3.Egg 14Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueWhen the clock strikes midnight, the witches come out to play. Will someone be defeated, or will it be a tie each way?Egg 15Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTPuzzleClick here.Egg 16Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClue$60 for 30, but it was out of stock and out of reach for many.Egg 17Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueRed v. Blue, it didn't matter who, some would agree we all lose.Egg 18Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTPuzzleHe?ll inspirit a villager as one of your three wishes.Egg 19Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueOne creepy doll thought our midnight celebration may be a little extravagant, if the rumors are true?Egg 20Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueThe password is cash is freedom, but what should you do with it?Egg 21Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueState your name before entering familiar territory.Egg 22Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueAdmired from afar but seldom conversed with, maybe now is your chance?Egg 23Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueWatch for seeds when climbing all the way to 250.Egg 24Apr 16 5:00 PM EDTPuzzleThe traveller's red prize for the gold prize.Egg 25Apr 16 5:00 PM EDTClueHad an eggciting adventure today? Why not document your progress inside?









*Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue**Answer**Clue Writer**# of Found Eggs*Egg 1Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueYour eyes are heavy and it?s time to sleep, but where will you visit tonight?Hidden in The Official Dream Address Thread V2.Peter261Egg 2Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueThe previous may have been the best one for you, but the current is the best throughout the generations.Hidden in the Monster Hunter Generations thread.  Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, or 4U ("for you"), is the Monster Hunter game released before Generations.Jake81Egg 3Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueTBT's favorite calamari.This egg was available as a poll choice in the Your Favorite Inkopolis NPC thread - The squid sisters won the poll for favorite character.Murray31Egg 4Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueI hear this fun guy can make you a huge celebrity in Autumn.Hidden in the Mushroom collectible announcement thread.
Fun guy = fungi; huge = causes player to grow; celebrity = ?Famous? mushroom; available in Autumn.Peter143Egg 5Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleA friendly greeting to the newest paradise.ALOLA - Alola is the name of the newest Pok?mon region, but also how people greet each other there.Peter144Egg 6Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueRed, blue and green were the original trio, surprisingly the newest addition isn't yellow.Hidden in the thread announcing the new Project Staff group. Admins, mods and sages; now project staff have been added. Yellow a reference to Pokemon Yellow being added after Red/Blue/Green were released.Peter93Egg 7Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueQuick! Stop and drop(down)!Play on words. Hidden in the "Quick Links" dropdown in the navigation bar under the forum header.Oblivia210Egg 8Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueYou can't switch the taste of this.Hidden in the Switch Card Flavor Test thread about the reportedly bad taste of Switch game cards.Tom150Egg 9Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueAfter three days in the wild, he returns golden.This egg could be found in the Wild World subforum, in this thread by user BronzeElf (Bronze = golden).Murray30Egg 10Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClue"The end is near. The end is near. The end is near," rustled the maple tree. Heed its words, lest you overlook the magical glimmer.Hidden in Laudine's post which referenced Justin's three warnings about fair contest deadlines.  Justin's Canadian and they're all about the maple trees.Laudine25Egg 11Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueHurry! You?ve got limited time to rise up and spike the ones you admire, albeit not with an arrow.This egg could be found in the 2017 Valentine's Day Thread. Limited time = roses disappear; ?rise up? = rise {rose}; spike = rose thorns; one you admire = Valentine?s; 'not with an arrow' = ie. not Cupid's arrow.Peter117Egg 12Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueA feline from afar, find them if you're able.In the Able Sisters: From Other Sites board, the oldest thread is a felyne design, which contained the egg.Murray32Egg 13Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueSecond in line, but forever number 3.This egg could be found in a visitor message on Bulerias' profile.  Although he was officially the second person to join the forum, his user ID is 3 (2 belonged to a bot that has since been deleted).Oblivia44Egg 14Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueWhen the clock strikes midnight, the witches come out to play. Will someone be defeated, or will it be a tie each way?Hidden in the TBT Mafia XII Mean Girls thread - 12th TBT Mafia/midnight, mean girls/witches, game resulted in a tie.Murray26Egg 15Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTPuzzleClick here.SECRET - Each egg image rotates through four different letters.  Refresh several times and write down the possible letters for each image.  You'll find that the only word they can make is "secret."Murray62Egg 16Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClue$60 for 30, but it was out of stock and out of reach for many.NES Classic Thread. For $60, you could get thirty classic games if you could actually get your hands on this hot toy for Christmas 2016. It was generally out of stock at retailers and one common complaint was that the controller cables were far too short.Tom103Egg 17Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueRed v. Blue, it didn't matter who, some would agree we all lose.Hidden in the USA Presidential Election thread, red represents Republicans, blue represents Democrats, and losing refers to the general disappointment over the election.Tom59Egg 18Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTPuzzleHe?ll inspirit a villager as one of your three wishes.WISP - Wisp becomes a villager after their amiibo card is scanned in the Welcome Amiibo update; inspirit a play on words; ?one of your three wishes? = genie.Peter242Egg 19Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueOne creepy doll thought our midnight celebration may be a little extravagant, if the rumors are true?Referencing Oblivia?s post in the TBT Fair announcement. Creepy doll = Oblivia?s User title; midnight celebration = night carnival fair theme; the rumours = fair cancellation rumours became a forum-wide joke.Peter30Egg 20Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueThe password is cash is freedom, but what should you do with it?Hidden in the ban message of the user Courage is nice.  "Cash is freedom" is Crazy Redd's password for the phrase "courage is nice" in Animal Crossing: Wild World. This is the username of the newest registered user, as seen from the forum index.Murray20Egg 21Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueState your name before entering familiar territory.You must be logged out to find this egg!  It will appear as a notice on the front page when viewing TBT as a guest.Oblivia120Egg 22Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueAdmired from afar but seldom conversed with, maybe now is your chance?Hidden in the People You Want to Talk to on the Forums thread.Peter56Egg 23Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueWatch for seeds when climbing all the way to 250.Hidden in user Apple2012's 250th blog post.  He's the user with the most blogs and Apples are full of devilish little seeds.Oblivia174Egg 24Apr 16 5:00 PM EDTPuzzleThe traveller's red prize for the gold prize.DALAHORSE | DALAHAST (either accepted) - The traveller refers to Gulliver, who travels to many different countries and is named after the character from Gulliver's Travels. After he talks about the Nobel Prize he will send you a red dala horse if you can identify his visited country as Sweden.Jeremy19Egg 25Apr 16 5:00 PM EDTClueHad an eggciting adventure today? Why not document your progress inside?This egg could be found on the create a new blog post page.Laudine127




Special thanks to everyone who helped put this event together.

Clues
Peter
Murray
Oblivia
Tom
Laudine
Jake
Jeremy
Justin

Collectibles
Art for poptart, Kirby, zen, galaxy, and golden eggs - Thunder
Art for Chao egg - SaintPrecious on DeviantArt

Other
Banner graphics - Laudine
Thread intro - Jeremy
Technical set up - Jeremy
Technical help - Justin, Oblivia


----------



## Bcat

It has begun!! I am ready!!!


----------



## Laudine

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'll personally send each of the mods a Reece's PB Egg OR Cadbury Creme Egg if this Easter event happens.
> So I mean... cards are on the table, it's your move.



I'll be waiting!!


----------



## Justin

I would like to apologize in advance for any Zipper banners I put up throughout this event.

Have fun ya'll.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

well **** time to put my brain to work


----------



## Jeremy

Good luck!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm just gonna dive in every thread I visit.


----------



## seliph

_WHERE IS THE HORSE EGG_


----------



## Aarca

I'm so _eggcited_ for this event! Good luck everyone, I hope you won't _yolk_ around! You'll be _scrambling_ at the last minute to find the eggs!
Sorry I had to...


----------



## himeki

:/// wheres the horse egg :///


----------



## Paperboy012305

You guys realize you still have the search bar up.


----------



## sej

OMG IM SO EGGCITED I LOVE THESE NEW EGGS SFKSF IM GONNA CRY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> You guys realize you still have the search bar up.



Shhhhhhhhhh  (just jk I don't cheat mods pls don't disqualify me)


----------



## SensaiGallade

AAAAH I NEED THE ZEN EGG NOW


----------



## seliph

Sej said:


> OMG IM SO EGGCITED I LOVE THESE NEW EGGS SFKSF IM GONNA CRY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh  (just jk I don't cheat mods pls don't disqualify me)



How is using the site's tools for their intended purpose cheating tho

Well **** me apparently it is 'cause it's disabled now


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'mma make a strat, but I won't tell you guys.

I really want the Poptart Egg and Galaxy Egg.


----------



## Malaionus

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'mma make a strat, but I won't tell you guys.
> 
> I really want the Poptart Egg and Galaxy Egg.



t e l l  m e

- - - Post Merge - - -

_jk pls don't i don't want to be banned_


----------



## himeki

oh hey i found one lol


----------



## Justin

Paperboy012305 said:


> You guys realize you still have the search bar up.



you're my favourite snitch


----------



## toadsworthy

none of them are green


----------



## himeki

Paperboy012305 said:


> You guys realize you still have the search bar up.



paperboy: does this
whole forum: //snake hissing noises


----------



## Paperboy012305

I love being savage and others as well.


----------



## Superpenguin

I can't find any. Rigged.


----------



## Mari-Golds

((I'm new... can anyone eggsplain(harhar) how this works?))


----------



## seliph

Question will eggs be in random posts or OP only or is it a super secret


----------



## himeki

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Egg 1Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueYour eyes are heavy and it?s time to sleep, but where will you visit tonight?


horse egg land


----------



## LambdaDelta

wow, I can't believe TBT didn't cancel the egg hunt

what's next, an actual fair???


----------



## Barbara

I never participated in this before. Where can we find eggs? Are they in threads, within people's posts or something? Or could people give me examples of previous years' egg locations?


----------



## Chris

Superpenguin said:


> I can't find any. Rigged.



Don't worry little duckling. I'll give you all the eggs later.  

Chocolate ones, that is! Not these ones.


----------



## Bcat

gyro said:


> Question will eggs be in random posts or OP only or is it a super secret



I want to know this as well, but I feel like we're not supposed to ask...


----------



## Sanrio

its my first tbt egg hunt and i have no motivation to find the eggs tbh


----------



## N e s s

Dang, site just got crazy slow.

But I already found an egg, so thats nice.


----------



## Superpenguin

Tina said:


> Don't worry little duckling. I'll give you all the eggs later.
> 
> Chocolate ones, that is! Not these ones.



Send me the forbidden Kinder eggs.


----------



## Tensu

better get started haha


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok egg 5 done that was easy


----------



## N e s s

Mari-Golds said:


> ((I'm new... can anyone eggsplain(harhar) how this works?))



You'll know what they look like when you see them.


----------



## sej

Yay egg 1 is done!


----------



## Chris

Superpenguin said:


> Send me the forbidden Kinder eggs.



Only if you promise me you won't try to eat the plastic toy inside.


----------



## Mari-Golds

Barbara said:


> I never participated in this before. Where can we find eggs? Are they in threads, within people's posts or something? Or could people give me examples of previous years' egg locations?



Same, I have no idea what is going on lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> You'll know what they look like when you see them.



I don't know what I am supposed to be looking for???


----------



## classically.trained

3 down, 2 to go! I'm doing better than I normally do. Probably because I actually know how it works this year


----------



## Oblivia

The eggs could be anywhere. Quite literally anywhere.


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> ok egg 5 done that was easy



I read this as "5 eggs done" I was gonna scream


----------



## Barbara

Help xD I have just one question: can the eggs be anywhere or only in posts? Because that changes a whole lot.


----------



## acornleif

How exactly does this work?  And what do the eggs look like?


----------



## Flare

Egg.
Egg.
Egg.

I want.


----------



## Justin

Barbara said:


> Help xD I have just one question: can the eggs be anywhere or only in posts? Because that changes a whole lot.



Anywhere.


----------



## Barbara

Oblivia said:


> The eggs could be anywhere. Quite literally anywhere.



k thx


----------



## himeki

okay found 2 eggs, where is the horse egg


----------



## Sanrio

i think everyone should know, that today i had pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## Flare




----------



## Mari-Golds

himeki said:


> :/// wheres the horse egg :///



What is the "horse egg"


----------



## Sanrio

thanks for the meme, Flare


----------



## Mari-Golds

What are clues and how do we use them


----------



## Tensu

Are the puzzle codes cap sensitive?


----------



## Vizionari

I NEED THTA GALAXY EGG


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I'm confused.. Do the eggs look like eggs or can they look like other things? :/


----------



## Malaionus

i'm so confused


----------



## LambdaDelta

egg 4 is kinda a lie lmao


----------



## Justin

Tensu said:


> Are the puzzle codes cap sensitive?



Make sure to read over the entire first post so you don't miss anything!



> Puzzle: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, *type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols* in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE


----------



## seliph

Arize said:


> I'm confused.. Do the eggs look like eggs or can they look like other things? :/



What else would an egg look like


----------



## Tensu

Justin said:


> Make sure to read over the entire first post so you don't miss anything!



oops my bad


----------



## Mari-Golds

gyro said:


> What else would an egg look like



didnt it say in the op that they could appear as text links??

Also would we come accross any eggs even if we weren't trying to find them? because I have no idea how to look for them and nobody can explain it...


----------



## ZekkoXCX

well i found 2 eggs yay me somehow my brain is working today.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mari-Golds said:


> didnt it say in the op that they could appear as text links??
> 
> Also would we come accross any eggs even if we weren't trying to find them? because I have no idea how to look for them and nobody can explain it...



the text links are puzzles actually , atleast for the 2 eggs i found they werent a link


----------



## Aronthaer

When does this close? I'm always visiting my grandparents during easter and won't have internet until Monday morning :/ and will there be a restock before the event closes or is the initial stock it?


----------



## Chris

gyro said:


> What else would an egg look like



If you don't find them quickly enough then you might find baby chicks instead. And they wander off so find them fast!


----------



## Bowie

I won't be participating this year, but I really love the artwork (though Zipper himself looks really uncanny)!

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Espurr

You just had to block thread searching.


----------



## Mari-Golds

Taiko said:


> well i found 2 eggs yay me somehow my brain is working today.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> the text links are puzzles actually , atleast for the 2 eggs i found they werent a link



I'm so lost.... I have no idea how this works??? what are we supposed to do??


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Make sure to read over the entire first post so you don't miss anything!



fun fact: i actually just clicked the link (taking me to the transactions page) and typed the code in as first letter caps, all lowercase, all caps in that order

then realized that the url was wrong regardless and just copy/pasted the url typed the code all in in again as first letter caps, all lowercase, all caps in that order


in my defense I just woke up and am doing this all still half-asleep so


----------



## N e s s

wow ooowee I'm already giving up

anyone want to eat some lunch? I'm hungry.


----------



## Aronthaer

got three so far, love this event! My favorite every year.


----------



## N a t

IF I DO NOT GET AT LEAST ONE GALAXY EGG I WILL THROW A TANTRUM, I MEAN IT. YOU CANNOT TELL ME THAT I WON'T HAVE ONE. I FREAKING LOVE GALAXY ANYTHING AND STARS AND SPACE I CANNOT HANDLE THID RIGHT NOE, WHY FO I HAVE TO EPRK UNTIL 10 TODAY


----------



## Bcat

So far I have found one egg. I am hopelessly lost for the rest. right now I hope I can just buy a poptart egg lol


----------



## Bowie

Jesus, I just looked at the new eggs this year. I have to have that Chao egg. I used to be part of another forum dedicated to Chao, and I'd love to have one just as a kind of memorial to that period of my life.

The Zen egg reminds me of Bowie, and so does the Galaxy one. Really want the Chao egg, though. May reconsider participating after all (though I'm awful at this)!


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Dang idk if im cut out for this lol.


----------



## himeki

tbh im considering bailing and just making a WILL DRAW FOR EGGS thread


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw does this being in it's own board mean it won't be publicly archived at the end?


----------



## seliph

Me looking at clue 3


----------



## ZekkoXCX

gyro said:


> Me looking at clue 3



That's me , but searching clue 5.

_and the fact that someone already found it makes me want to scream_


----------



## Malaionus

i figured out a strategy


----------



## seliph

Taiko said:


> That's me , but searching clue 5.
> 
> _and the fact that someone already found it makes me want to scream_



I just need 2 and 3, I feel like I know where they WOULD be but searching is the problem


----------



## LambdaDelta

I can't believe people are having trouble on clue 5


----------



## kikotoot

I love when you try to solve a puzzle 'cuz you have a wild guess, and see that you received a notification 
those moments are some of my favourite #TBTthings


----------



## Malaionus

LambdaDelta said:


> I can't believe people are having trouble on clue 5


i think i know what it is but i can't figure it out


----------



## cloverette

ive never done this before, does anyone have a screenshot of what the clickable would look like so i know if im doing it right? obviously crop out where it is so its not cheating

unless even showing a non-spoiler screencap is cheating, im not sure, in that case nvm


----------



## sej

Well, there goes my evening

- - - Post Merge - - -

I thought I had number 2, nope


----------



## himeki

cloverette said:


> ive never done this before, does anyone have a screenshot of what the clickable would look like so i know if im doing it right? obviously crop out where it is so its not cheating
> 
> unless even showing a non-spoiler screencap is cheating, im not sure, in that case nvm



if you do it right, it will refresh the page, and then you should be pmed saying that you gained 1 egg currency.


----------



## toxapex

Justin said:


> I would like to apologize in advance for any Zipper banners I put up throughout this event.
> 
> Have fun ya'll.



The Zipper banners were my favorite part of 2015 egg hunt, please do this


----------



## Linksonic1

THE KIRBY EGG SHALL BE MINE!


----------



## cloverette

himeki said:


> if you do it right, it will refresh the page, and then you should be pmed saying that you gained 1 egg currency.



thank you!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

LambdaDelta said:


> I can't believe people are having trouble on clue 5



well that's bc im dumb eckz dee


----------



## Flare

Would the Easter event run successfully on my Phone/Tablet? Or do I need to use my Laptop?


----------



## cornimer

Let's get down to business
To defeat
The hunt


----------



## Flare

Like for finding eggs on images and such.


----------



## sej

LambdaDelta said:


> I can't believe people are having trouble on clue 5


----------



## ZekkoXCX

also i thought i finally encountered the answer of clue 5 and nope it was just a like notification hahaha haha ha **** my life


----------



## Oblivia

cloverette said:


> ive never done this before, does anyone have a screenshot of what the clickable would look like so i know if im doing it right? obviously crop out where it is so its not cheating
> 
> unless even showing a non-spoiler screencap is cheating, im not sure, in that case nvm



If afraid we have to disallow sharing any hints or otherwise about what exactly you'll be looking for.  All I can say is you should know it when you see it!



Flare said:


> Would the Easter event run successfully on my Phone/Tablet? Or do I need to use my Laptop?



You shouldn't have any issues using a tablet or a phone.


----------



## Amilee

OMG im so excited! i cant wait. and the egg collectibles are looking so great *-* i want all of them <3
oh and the art is super amazing too  
ok now lets go!


----------



## watercolorwish

KIRBBYBYBYBYBYBYBBY 3EASTER EGGG YES :C) THATS SOME GOOD ****


----------



## MelbaBear

This is my first easter on tbt and it's honestly so much fun


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Just giving you a heads up, some people might help others on Discord, even through private messages. I believe that is cheating. If anybody does that, should I notify you guys?


----------



## pandapples

The new eggs look amazing. Thanks for doing this another year


----------



## Oblivia

Apple2012 said:


> Just giving you a heads up, some people might help others on Discord, even through private messages. I believe that is cheating. If anybody does that, should I notify you guys?



Yes, please feel free to make a thread in the Contact the Staff if you have evidence of cheating and it'll be looked into ASAP.


----------



## Linksonic1

Im stuck on egg 2 ;-;


----------



## tumut

seafood one confuses me

other than that I'm gucci


----------



## Malaionus

i thought i had one but i guess not


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Too difficult. Someone PM me all the locations. Much thanks!

Moderators: The above message is in a foreign language.


----------



## Linksonic1

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Too difficult. Someone PM me all the locations. Much thanks!
> 
> Moderators: The above message is in a foreign language.



BANNED DISQUALIFIED XD


----------



## LambdaDelta

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Too difficult. Someone PM me all the locations. Much thanks!
> 
> Moderators: The above message is in a foreign language.



wow, I can't believe you just gave away the locations/answers for all the eggs, including the unreleased ones


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

LambdaDelta said:


> wow, I can't believe you just gave away the locations/answers for all the eggs, including the unreleased ones



Yeah, before finding a single one myself. Amazing.


----------



## Vizionari

i can't get the last puzzle even tho i have a feeling i know what it is


----------



## King Dorado

KIRRRRRBYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Apologize if this could be like a clue or some way of cheating , but do codes on TBT (http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE) are always short or can be long?

 if this cant be said then sorry


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh lmao egg 1 just clicked

that was a pretty clever one


----------



## kikotoot

stuck one 1, 2, and 3. my goal is the galaxy egg but id be lucky to get the zen one


----------



## Xandra

I'm stuck on 1,2,3, and 4 LOL i'm not going anywhere


----------



## Moonfish

It makes me feel a little better that some people find egg 1 to be hard, as it's the only one I've found.


----------



## King Dorado

was thread search also turned off last year?  i don't recall that being the case...


----------



## seliph

Hey what's everyone's favourite seafood


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dorado said:


> was thread search also turned off last year?  i don't recall that being the case...



yeah, they always turn it off


----------



## Malaionus

i think i figured out egg 1


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I feel like this is an event that first-timers like me aren't going to succeed on  Lol. I don't know where I'm supposed to look and I don't wanna spend all my time just browsing every single page of every single thread. I think I'll just wait till next year haha. This seems fun though


----------



## moonphyx

I haven't been on The Bell Tree Forums since college started for me, I really hope to become active again once I'm trhough with finals. I remember last years's egg hunt was super fun! Hope this one is the same! The code today was super easy for me but I hope I can find the other clues c:


----------



## Oblivia

Taiko said:


> Apologize if this could be like a clue or some way of cheating , but do codes on TBT (http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE) are always short or can be long?
> 
> if this cant be said then sorry



They can be short or long.  There's no length threshold for the puzzles!



King Dorado said:


> was thread search also turned off last year?  i don't recall that being the case...



It was.


----------



## cornimer

I love the new eggs this year! Thanks to everyone who help put this together


----------



## Flare

So umm, there is a limit to how many eggs there are at the shop?


----------



## Han Solo

Internally screaming because I feel like I know what #3 is referring to, I just can't find it omg


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The only egg I got was #5. I have a good feeling about two of these eggs, but I can't find them. The others, they are pretty tricky.

And to make sure I'm not helping others, I put myself on invisible mode.


----------



## StarrySkye3

Arize said:


> I feel like this is an event that first-timers like me aren't going to succeed on  Lol. I don't know where I'm supposed to look and I don't wanna spend all my time just browsing every single page of every single thread. I think I'll just wait till next year haha. This seems fun though



I feel the same! The eggs are so cute though lol I want to at least get enough to buy the first one!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

gyro said:


> Hey what's everyone's favourite seafood



anything that contains a ****ing egg


----------



## seliph

Taiko said:


> anything that contains a ****ing egg



That sounds pretty gross ngl


----------



## Araie

Good luck to everyone! Love the new eggs this year; I think I'll try to get the Galaxy one. By the way, I already figured out the first one.


----------



## sej

Are new clues being released in 10 minutes? Is that right?


----------



## King Dorado

King Dorado said:


> okay, it's getting to be that time of year....
> 
> last year's new pikachu and sakura eggs were awesome, but I still think a Kirby egg would be fantastic!!



woot!!


----------



## Jeremy

Sej said:


> Are new clues being released in 10 minutes? Is that right?



Yes, around then.


----------



## sej

Jeremy said:


> Yes, around then.


Ok, thank you


----------



## LambdaDelta

why did you have to switch this to the top?

now every time I decide to go to this thread I nearly end up accidentally clicking on the bulletin board's latest thread

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taiko said:


> anything that contains a ****ing egg



so caviar?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Is it bad to ask if the eggs can be in any page on a thread/forum? Some threads have 200+ pages and I don't think I wanna sit and look through each one..


----------



## ZekkoXCX

LambdaDelta said:


> why did you have to switch this to the top?
> 
> now every time I decide to go to this thread I nearly end up accidentally clicking on the bulletin board's latest thread
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> so caviar?



is that a clue


----------



## Malaionus

w h a t


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Arize said:


> Is it bad to ask if the eggs can be in any page on a thread/forum? Some threads have 200+ pages and I don't think I wanna sit and look through each one..



I hate to say, but if you want to find some of the eggs, you may have to look for them thoroughly. The TBT staff are trolls (funny trolls to be exact), and the eggs are hidden in really tricky places.


----------



## Malaionus

Apple2012 said:


> I hate to say, but if you want to find some of the eggs, you may have to look for them thoroughly. The TBT staff are trolls (funny trolls to be exact), and the eggs are hidden in really tricky places.



;-; there goes my entire day lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX

where are new clues aaaaaa


----------



## LambdaDelta

where's my next clues


----------



## Vizionari

new clues pls


----------



## StarrySkye3

Ok I get that we have to search different threads for eggs, but I don't understand the CODEHERE thing. Can someone explain this to me??


----------



## sej

Omg I literally have one egg out of the five rip me


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Apple2012 said:


> I hate to say, but if you want to find some of the eggs, you may have to look for them thoroughly. The TBT staff are trolls (funny trolls to be exact), and the eggs are hidden in really tricky places.



Well darn. This seems like a lot of fun but I guess I really won't be able to do that >.< I won't have time for this at all since I'm spending the day at the hospital with my mom and I'm guessing the clues expire. But at least now I know what's up for next year!


----------



## Malaionus

i need my c l u e s


----------



## kikotoot

they don't expire dw  you can do any at any time, its just that some eggs will run out of stock so if you're a hardcore hunter being fast helps


----------



## LambdaDelta

MonsterMaddie said:


> Ok I get that we have to search different threads for eggs, but I don't understand the CODEHERE thing. Can someone explain this to me??



you put CODE HERE and press enter


----------



## cIementine

the eggs are so cute im cryin
i'm dedicating the next few hours to being a bounty egg hunter


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

kikotoot said:


> they don't expire dw  you can do any at any time, its just that some eggs will run out of stock so if you're a hardcore hunter being fast helps



Ohh that's good! Do you mean the eggs in the shop run out of stock though, or the actual clue eggs? So sorry. I'm such a noooob D:


----------



## seliph

me lookin at that clue 6 slot


----------



## Corrie

I actually got two eggs so far! Usually I get none haha. I am LOVING the chao egg! I hope I can get one!  

Also, thanks for the nightmare fuel avatar, Zipper.


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> the eggs are so cute im cryin
> i'm dedicating the next few hours to being a bounty egg hunter



dedeggcating don't you mean


----------



## Flare

I only found 2/5 eggs.

Hopefully I find more.


----------



## Jeremy

The second batch is now ready to be solved!


----------



## DaCoSim

Yay!!! I luv this event!!!


----------



## seliph

WHAT EGG DID I JUST GET LMAO???

WAIT NVM IT WAS ONE OF THE NEW ONES


----------



## Araie

Woops found one by accident hehe :'D


----------



## LambdaDelta

pfft I haven't even checked and I'm 100% positive I already know where egg 6 is


----------



## kikotoot

the zen, galaxy, and golden eggs have limited stock in shop, nothing stops you from solving clues and earning the currency until the event is up though *thumbs up*


----------



## waterfallcrossing

im crying i cant find any why me


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

waterfallcrossing said:


> im crying i cant find any why me



SAME


----------



## Oblivia

Arize said:


> Is it bad to ask if the eggs can be in any page on a thread/forum? Some threads have 200+ pages and I don't think I wanna sit and look through each one..



They can literally be anywhere!



MonsterMaddie said:


> Ok I get that we have to search different threads for eggs, but I don't understand the CODEHERE thing. Can someone explain this to me??



You'd put the answer to the riddle in the place of CODEHERE.  For example, if the clue was 1+2=? you'd enter http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=THREE in the url and press enter.  You'll get a PM stating that you've found an egg if your answer was correct.



Arize said:


> Ohh that's good! Do you mean the eggs in the shop run out of stock though, or the actual clue eggs? So sorry. I'm such a noooob D:



The clues will be available throughout the entire event, though some of the eggs will have limited stock.


----------



## moonphyx

I don't have a single idea


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> pfft I haven't even checked and I'm 100% positive I already know where egg 6 is



update: I was right

fastest egg ever


----------



## Amilee

ok but how is everything not what i think it is xD


----------



## seliph

Is egg 10 in its place 'cause I'm like 100% sure of where that clue leads but there's no egg eyes emoji


----------



## MelbaBear

I'm so bad at this


----------



## Jeremy

gyro said:


> Is egg 10 in its place 'cause I'm like 100% sure of where that clue leads but there's no egg eyes emoji



Yes


----------



## seliph

Jeremy said:


> Yes



Ok thanks I just didn't want to spend an hour on the same thread


----------



## cIementine

wow one egg so far :'^)


----------



## Wrath Reign

Hmmm I guess maybe I just don't understand how this works. Guess I'm too new to forum games! ^^


----------



## Lancelot

Oh the threads up, time to get somee eggs yoooooo


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Are the egg collectibles gift-able?


----------



## Aarca

So just to clarify, the eggs can be on any thread, on any of the hundreds of pages?

...There goes my plans for today.


----------



## Lancelot

Mythicalhoopa said:


> Are the egg collectibles gift-able?



They normally are, other than the gold one

LETMESELLITPLEASE


----------



## sej

I know what egg 6 means I just don't know where to look


----------



## cIementine

2/10 eggs so far
this is probably awful but i'm pretty proud
feel like i know what each clue means but have no idea where any could be


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

I just got one, but I don't even know what clue it was for. I was just looking around and I got it...? Hmm...
EDIT: It was egg seven. Wasn't even trying that hard.


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw can you turn on egg currency in the sidebar, so I don't have to go to the shop to see my status?


----------



## Oblivia

LambdaDelta said:


> btw can you turn on egg currency in the sidebar, so I don't have to go to the shop to see my status?



It's there.  Can you not see it?


----------



## Bcat

Oblivia said:


> It's there.  Can you not see it?



I don't see the egg currency either...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> It's there.  Can you not see it?



nope




what I see


----------



## kikotoot

i thought id get all 5 of these in the new batch but only was able to find clue 7 
hoping the next one is a set of 5 puzzles!


----------



## Oblivia

Okay, give me one second.


----------



## Bowie

Can't find any eggs at all. Do you guys make it harder each year or something?

I'm so determined to get the Chao egg.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Just to let you know guys. I'm still hunting.

I haven't been posting because I was busy hunting. I found 4 eggs so far.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

I have 2 ideas of what egg 6 could be , but fml i cant find them


----------



## cIementine

Taiko said:


> I have 2 ideas of what egg 6 could be , but fml i cant find them



same lmao


----------



## sej

This has to be the hardest one yet
I have one egg out of ten
one
one

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh well, see ya at midnight for the next batch of clues


----------



## Soigne

i only found 3 eggs & my crops are failing because of it


----------



## cIementine

found a third egg. laughed at that one.


----------



## Xandra

Wait, when i tried sending someone some tbt, i saw that i could send them egg codes, i thought you couldn't help others?


----------



## MelbaBear

Are the hints all animal crossing related?


----------



## cIementine

THESE CLUES ARE HILARIOUS IM CRYING

- - - Post Merge - - -

4/10 eggs, very happy with myself !


----------



## Oblivia

Xandra said:


> Wait, when i tried sending someone some tbt, i saw that i could send them egg codes, i thought you couldn't help others?



The currency isn't actually giftable.  The option to send Egg currency will be there, but nothing will actually happen if you try to transfer them to someone else.



MelbaBear said:


> Are the hints all animal crossing related?



They could be related to ANYTHING!


----------



## classically.trained

Agh my eyes hurt from staring at my computer screen for so long. Found half of the eggs so far, I'll be back for the next batch of clues


----------



## Aquari

My brain....


----------



## Oblivia

Egg currency should be visible now.

Also, I need to remind everyone that giving away ANY information about the clues (no matter how vague) is not allowed. Egg removal and a forum ban is possible if we see this and it seems as though someone's purposely trying to help others gain an advantage.  Let's keep this fun for everyone and don't spoil!


----------



## Paperboy012305

So... The egg currency showing up on the sidebar wasn't something that indicates that the Easter event is soon?


----------



## Oblivia

Paperboy012305 said:


> So... The egg currency showing up on the sidebar wasn't something that indicates that the Easter event is soon?



It should have been visible before now, there was just one setting that needed changed.


----------



## moonford

How do I even?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

ok **** this im waiting for next wave of clues :[


----------



## cIementine

all of my ideas are wrong smh


----------



## Aarca

I'm pretty sure that I know the answers to 3 and 6, but I can't find them on the first page of any thread I think is related to the answer. Since apparently the answers can be on any page of any thread, I'm a little mad that I'll have to look through over a hundred pages to find one egg.


----------



## cIementine

i've got eggs 1, 2, 4 and 8 so far but i seem to keep running into brick walls with the others.


----------



## moonford

So the eggs can be on literally any thread?


----------



## LambdaDelta

so checking every thread I just realized something

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...e-Pack-Game-Introduces-New-Collectible-Series

where's my 50 bells?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Whiteflamingo said:


> So the eggs can be on literally any thread?



yep , everywhere.

fml


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I feel like there should be clearer instructions of at least where the eggs _won't_ be. For example, "won't be found in signatures" or "won't be 100 pages into a thread" or "won't be outside of the belltreeforums.com address" etc. (These aren't real rules, just examples lol). It could cut down on a lot of wasted time for people, especially newbies and people who don't have the time to just search everywhere. Then again, I'm probably just not smart enough since some people aren't even having any difficulty with this haha


----------



## moonford

Taiko said:


> yep , everywhere.
> 
> fml



.......Okay maybe I'm not going to play this....

Like seriously? TBT's favourite seafood? How could I know that?


----------



## Franny

wait, anywhere on a thread? yeah nah, ill never be able to do that haha


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

2 hours of searching = one egg.
fml.


----------



## Oblivia

Whiteflamingo said:


> So the eggs can be on literally any thread?



Yep!


----------



## moonford

Oblivia said:


> Yep!



Why u do this to me?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Welp, I'm going to go upstairs and drown my sorrows in cartoons until the next batch of clues comes out.


----------



## Bcat

Arize said:


> I feel like there should be clearer instructions of at least where the eggs _won't_ be. For example, "won't be found in signatures" or "won't be 100 pages into a thread" or "won't be outside of the belltreeforums.com address" etc. (These aren't real rules, just examples lol). It could cut down on a lot of wasted time for people, especially newbies and people who don't have the time to just search everywhere. Then again, I'm probably just not smart enough since some people aren't even having any difficulty with this haha



^this. I feel like people who have done this before have an advantage because they know where eggs were (and weren't) the last times. So they have a better idea of where to look. The problem is if you ask people where they were last time you run into the issue of getting help.


----------



## Oblivia

Arize said:


> I feel like there should be clearer instructions of at least where the eggs _won't_ be. For example, "won't be found in signatures" or "won't be 100 pages into a thread" or "won't be outside of the belltreeforums.com address" etc. (These aren't real rules, just examples lol). It could cut down on a lot of wasted time for people, especially newbies and people who don't have the time to just search everywhere. Then again, I'm probably just not smart enough since some people aren't even having any difficulty with this haha



I know that it can seem very hard at first, but we won't be giving out any additional information beyond the clues themselves and I PROMISE it's possible to get all of the eggs, even as a newer member or someone who isn't super active here.  I joined the forum around 1 month prior to the 2014 event and was able to get every egg (even with the HORRENDOUS Sweet Day puzzle), so I have all the faith in the world that you all can find the eggs and promise that some of these clues aren't as complicated as they initially seem.  My advice is to take an hour or so away from the event if you become frustrated or annoyed, take a quick walk or listen to some music, and come back when you're more refreshed.  It really does help.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Arize said:


> I feel like there should be clearer instructions of at least where the eggs _won't_ be. For example, "won't be found in signatures" or "won't be 100 pages into a thread" or "won't be outside of the belltreeforums.com address" etc. (These aren't real rules, just examples lol). It could cut down on a lot of wasted time for people, especially newbies and people who don't have the time to just search everywhere. Then again, I'm probably just not smart enough since some people aren't even having any difficulty with this haha



they won't be on ero pages

or illegal darknet sites


----------



## cIementine

Oblivia said:


> I know that it can seem very hard at first, but we won't be giving out any additional information beyond the clues themselves and I PROMISE it's possible to get all of the eggs, even as a newer member or someone who isn't super active here.  I joined the forum around 1 month prior to the 2014 event and was able to get every egg (even with the HORRENDOUS Sweet Day puzzle), so I have all the faith in the world that you all can find the eggs and promise that some of these clues aren't as complicated as they initially seem.  My advice is to take an hour or so away from the event if you become frustrated or annoyed, take a quick walk or listen to some music, and come back when you're more refreshed.  It really does help.



every year i get angry at one clue then scream into a pillow, and then i take a break and come back to it and go 'OH YEAH lol'


----------



## Amilee

you could also check out the thread from last year so you get examples of how this all works c:


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

LambdaDelta said:


> they won't be on ero pages
> 
> or illegal darknet sites



Well damn, I've been looking in all the wrong places then.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Egg 5 took me WAY too long to solve, WTF


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Oblivia said:


> I know that it can seem very hard at first, but we won't be giving out any additional information beyond the clues themselves and I PROMISE it's possible to get all of the eggs, even as a newer member or someone who isn't super active here.  I joined the forum around 1 month prior to the 2014 event and was able to get every egg (even with the HORRENDOUS Sweet Day puzzle), so I have all the faith in the world that you all can find the eggs and promise that some of these clues aren't as complicated as they initially seem.  My advice is to take an hour or so away from the event if you become frustrated or annoyed, take a quick walk or listen to some music, and come back when you're more refreshed.  It really does help.



I'm sure I'm overthinking every single clue  Well hopefully I get an AHA! moment when I resume looking later tonight ^_^ Either way, I think this is a fun idea and I wonder what other events TBT has that I don't know about! Is there a list somewhere of all the fun activities similar to this?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Oblivia said:


> I know that it can seem very hard at first, but we won't be giving out any additional information beyond the clues themselves and I PROMISE it's possible to get all of the eggs, even as a newer member or someone who isn't super active here.  I joined the forum around 1 month prior to the 2014 event and was able to get every egg (even with the HORRENDOUS Sweet Day puzzle), so I have all the faith in the world that you all can find the eggs and promise that some of these clues aren't as complicated as they initially seem.  My advice is to take an hour or so away from the event if you become frustrated or annoyed, take a quick walk or listen to some music, and come back when you're more refreshed.  It really does help.



excuse me but im dumb so the only thing i can aspire on this is getting a poptart egg


----------



## Vizionari

I haven't gotten anywhere with the new clues so far


----------



## TangyHeart

Oh great StarClan I'm going to fail.... -_-


----------



## Heichou_

I've been trying to find the eggs but I gave up. Then I just accidentally found two eggs, alright..


----------



## moonford

egg 8 and egg 6 are obvious but I still can't find the eggs in the places I'm positive that they are in.

- - - Post Merge - - -

YAAAASSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I found the really obvious one yes QUEEN!


----------



## chapstick

Vizionari said:


> I haven't gotten anywhere with the new clues so far



same girl same


----------



## moonphyx

I know what the clues are referring to, but I just don't know where they could be! :c


----------



## moonford

LOL, how did I not get the first one? It was really obvious too.


----------



## Vizionari

I FOUND EGG 8


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

For the puzzle ones, is it one word or a phrase that we have to put? I'm confused because I have a good idea of what it could be, but I'm not sure if I'm putting it in correctly.


----------



## Nightmares

Ffs I love events but I hate them lmfao


----------



## OperaPhantom

Arize said:


> I feel like there should be clearer instructions of at least where the eggs _won't_ be. For example, "won't be found in signatures" or "won't be 100 pages into a thread" or "won't be outside of the belltreeforums.com address" etc. (These aren't real rules, just examples lol). It could cut down on a lot of wasted time for people, especially newbies and people who don't have the time to just search everywhere. Then again, I'm probably just not smart enough since some people aren't even having any difficulty with this haha


I feel the same. All this vague "It can be anywhere" stuff is frustrating. Would a simple FAQ for newbies be so wrong? I have so many questions, even after reading the first page and this entire thread multiple times: Can eggs be found in people's avatars and signatures? Since the references in the clues can be "anything" (oh-so helpful, thank you), are they pop-culture, video games, "anything" related to The Bell Tree, etc.? Does "outside the forum" mean off this website, on a sister website (like the Animal Crossing World link, the Blog Tree link, etc.)? Do the eggs even LOOK like eggs, because according to the original post, they can be in "an image or text link"? 
Of course, these questions won't be answered and summarily ignored, so I don't really know why I bothered to type them in the first place. 
If I wanted to feel stupid, I'd call up the counselor's at my college.


----------



## cIementine

what even is the puzzle i can't


----------



## Flare

The riddles are eggcruciatingly difficult. D:


----------



## Paperboy012305

I like can't find anymore. But I don't wanna get far behind...


----------



## watercolorwish

omg i can't believe i actually got another one


----------



## Flare

I feel I get all of these but I can't seem to find the eggs! ;-;


----------



## Oblivia

Mega_Cabbage said:


> For the puzzle ones, is it one word or a phrase that we have to put? I'm confused because I have a good idea of what it could be, but I'm not sure if I'm putting it in correctly.



They could be either a word or phrase, but you'd want to type it with no spaces and in all caps.  For example, if the clue was 1+2=? you'd enter http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=THREE in the url and press enter.  You'll get a PM stating that you've found an egg if your answer was correct.



OperaPhantom said:


> I feel the same. All this vague "It can be anywhere" stuff is frustrating. Would a simple FAQ for newbies be so wrong? I have so many questions, even after reading the first page and this entire thread multiple times: Can eggs be found in people's avatars and signatures? Since the references in the clues can be "anything" (oh-so helpful, thank you), are they pop-culture, video games, "anything" related to The Bell Tree, etc.? Does "outside the forum" mean off this website, on a sister website (like the Animal Crossing World link, the Blog Tree link, etc.)? Do the eggs even LOOK like eggs, because according to the original post, they can be in "an image or text link"?
> Of course, these questions won't be answered and summarily ignored, so I don't really know why I bothered to type them in the first place.
> If I wanted to feel stupid, I'd call up the counselor's at my college.



It may help you to take a look at last year's Easter thread to get a better idea of how everything works, and you can find that here.  Beyond that, I'd recommend taking a break from the event if you're becoming frustrated, as I've found that taking a few moments away from everything helps to restore clarity.  No one can think properly when they're agitated!

But yes, when we say anywhere, we do mean anywhere.


----------



## Barbara

I only got one so far, which is egg 8. I found that one really obvious because I'd been in the place I found it in before. Maybe I just don't use the forum enough to recognise the hints... I did have some ideas but none were right, unfortunately. I just don't get how people have multiple eggs already!


----------



## OperaPhantom

Flare said:


> I feel I get all of these but I can't seem to find the eggs! ;-;



I feel the same. Every time I look, I get that w_o_n_d_e_r_f_u_l d_e_l_i_g_h_t of realizing that no, it's not there, and that apparently I'm too moronic and dense to understand the clues.


----------



## cornimer

Looks like I'm stuck with three eggs for now


----------



## Barbara

Ooh! I actually found another egg as I was just going to random pages on the forum! Tip: just click on every link you see and you might find an egg somewhere, lol.


----------



## Mars Adept

I don't get where to look. What do I click on? The hints are confusing.

This might be harder than Hall of Mirrors...


----------



## tumut

wow I'm doing ok


----------



## StarrySkye3

I'm so eggcited for date night with my husband to be over so I can start hunting for eggs. ;D


----------



## Paperboy012305

Found another while legitimately looking.


----------



## lemoncrossing

I feel seriously accomplished for finding just one egg.


----------



## Xandra

OMG i think i legitimately know what 2 of them mean, BUT WHERE ARE THEY?! D:


----------



## DaCoSim

Ughhhh I hate that I'm at work right now.... will be popping on figuring out clues 5 min at s time lol!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol at one of these. Can't say which.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

okay i think i could try and guess all of them at the same time , who knows...


 who am i even kidding


----------



## sej

Still only one egg, lmao


----------



## Jacob

I'm in love with the chao egg <3

Once I find 5 more clues I'll buy that one first, and it's staying in my lineup


----------



## Aarca

I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who hasn't found 8 yet. Everyone keeps talking about 5 being easy, too, but I have no idea what it is. Maybe I'm just overthinking it way too much.


----------



## Mars Adept

I have 0 eggs still. These hints aren't very good.


----------



## Oblivia

Hey guys, just another reminder that posting any hints about the locations of the clues is not allowed, even if you think you're being vague!


----------



## Corrie

Aarca said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who hasn't found 8 yet. Everyone keeps talking about 5 being easy, too, but I have no idea what it is. Maybe I'm just overthinking it way too much.



I figured out 5 but not 8. 8 sounds easy but when I look where I assume it is, it isn't there. ^^;


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm not, you should post better hints. You have no idea where to even click, even if you're on the right page. This makes everything stressful for lots of users. I would understand this if it were for the last few eggs or something, but when you can't find the first egg, you know something's wrong.

Please, staff, give us better hints for the first few eggs. I had similar problems with not getting ANY prizes during the fair, despite being on everyday. Ugh...


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I'm not, you should post better hints. You have no idea where to even click, even if you're on the right page. This makes everything stressful for lots of users. I would understand this if it were for the last few eggs or something, but when you can't find the first egg, you know something's wrong.
> 
> Please, staff, give us better hints for the first few eggs. I had similar problems with not getting ANY prizes during the fair, despite being on everyday. Ugh...


----------



## Hermione Granger

my favorite part of this event is the sudden angery posts only to then have those same people realize some hints really were not that hard. it's a common vicious cycle for the past few easter events. it will never end.


----------



## sej

Hermione Granger said:


> my favorite part of this event is the sudden angery posts only to then have those same people realize some hints really were not that hard. it's a common vicious cycle for the past few easter events. it will never end.



Lmao it's so annoying at the end of the event when you realise how easy it was ugh


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Oblivia said:


> They could be either a word or phrase, but you'd want to type it with no spaces and in all caps.  For example, if the clue was 1+2=? you'd enter http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=THREE in the url and press enter.  You'll get a PM stating that you've found an egg if your answer was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It may help you to take a look at last year's Easter thread to get a better idea of how everything works, and you can find that here.  Beyond that, I'd recommend taking a break from the event if you're becoming frustrated, as I've found that taking a few moments away from everything helps to restore clarity.  No one can think properly when they're agitated!
> 
> But yes, when we say anywhere, we do mean anywhere.



Could an egg be below my bed?


----------



## Flare

The only eggs I've found are 1, 4, and 5.

Hopefully I can find more!


----------



## sej

Happy Easter to anyone who lives in the U.K.!


----------



## LambdaDelta

isn't the next batch supposed to be out now?


----------



## Franny

omg this is not as hard as i thought. i just need to not be lazy.
it's not that bad, just look a bit :,)


----------



## kikotoot

I can't seem to find 1, are they in increasing difficulty or randomly placed?


----------



## moonford

I've tried so many times for number 5, hmmm....


----------



## Jeremy

The third batch is now up!  The next one will be posted in 15 hours.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Whiteflamingo said:


> I've tried so many times for number 5, hmmm....



for me, the first try was wrong but then for some odd reason the answer randomly hit me as i was staring at my dog and here we are


----------



## Mars Adept

Please give us one obvious hint, people are bullying me over having no eggs, and you're doing nothing about it.


----------



## Vizionari

wtf is clue 15


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Please give us one obvious hint, people are bullying me over having no eggs, and you're doing nothing about it.



You aren't being bullied omg.

The clues aren't that hard. They've never given more hints before just because some people couldn't figure them out and they probably won't now. Making things too easy spoils the fun.


----------



## sej

Yay I found 11, it came to me immediately woo


----------



## Jeremy

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Please give us one obvious hint, people are bullying me over having no eggs, and you're doing nothing about it.



If you're really being bullied, please report it so we can look into it.  We're not giving hints because that won't be fair to the many people who have already solved them!


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> You aren't being bullied omg.
> 
> The clues aren't that hard. They've never given more hints before just because some people couldn't figure them out and they probably won't now. Making things too easy spoils the fun.



I wasn't saying every egg super easy. I just wanted the first few eggs to be a bit less vague.

... and you were teasing me.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I can't believe we haven't seen one of those nightmarish hall of mirrors puzzles yet

you can now all thank me later when this turns out to be one of the last clues


----------



## kikotoot

those were the toughest things ever


----------



## Mars Adept

LambdaDelta said:


> I can't believe we haven't seen one of those nightmarish hall of mirrors puzzles yet
> 
> you can now all thank me later when this turns out to be one of the last clues



This is just as bad as Hall of Mirrors for me.

TBT doesn't think through how hard events will be.


----------



## Spooky.

1 egg. 1. I thought I had the clue about 'you can't switch the taste' but I was wrong. Ugh. I think I'll be on 1 egg forever.


----------



## Danielkang2

I thought I knew egg 15 but it didn't work.


----------



## Mars Adept

...

Even the mods are bullying me.

Murray, stop.


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> I can't believe we haven't seen one of those nightmarish hall of mirrors puzzles yet
> 
> you can now all thank me later when this turns out to be one of the last clues



MY CALLING....


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> MY CALLING....



... and my suffering....


----------



## sej

Danielkang2 said:


> I thought I knew egg 15 but it didn't work.



Make sure that it's in caps and no spaces


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Vizionari said:


> wtf is clue 15



Dunno, but refreshing isn't getting me anywhere.


----------



## sej

It's currently 12:46am, my brain is frazzled. I'm going to bed, goodnight!


----------



## Araie

Wow, I just came back, and I see the new batch isn't much easier, especially 15 :'D


----------



## moonford

It didn't take me too long to get bored of this, bye...


----------



## Hopeless Opus

!!! HYPE


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

11 was really easy, so that made me feel better.  The rest though...what were you thinking, staff?!


----------



## Mars Adept

Can I please die, this egg hunt is stressing me out...


----------



## LambdaDelta

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Can I please die, this egg hunt is stressing me out...



2 step process to die

1) find egg
2) publicly give hint/answer


----------



## Amilee

im slowly starting to get frustrated because everything i can think of turns out to be wrong :c


----------



## ZekkoXCX

14 is omfg easy af , i think i might have the answer


----------



## nostalgibra

I have no idea what any of these mean. Not fun D:


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

LambdaDelta said:


> 2 step process to die
> 
> 1) find egg
> 2) publicly give hint/answer



What about 25 public answers?


http://www.belltreeforums.com/OEEP3UVV
http://www.belltreeforums.com/BE27NANT
http://www.belltreeforums.com/7MKWXW4G
http://www.belltreeforums.com/0U7W0GM9
http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=BORK
http://www.belltreeforums.com/8ID3SBFX
http://www.belltreeforums.com/YJ3HZ73Y
http://www.belltreeforums.com/1X2R19IC
http://www.belltreeforums.com/V7HZA4IZ
http://www.belltreeforums.com/2POIC1K0
http://www.belltreeforums.com/64WEWCTJ
http://www.belltreeforums.com/0KYZ8L92
http://www.belltreeforums.com/HWN0XJSZ
http://www.belltreeforums.com/5BUZVYS5
http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=THCIES
http://www.belltreeforums.com/HJWE6E8C
http://www.belltreeforums.com/1G4BNLSV
http://www.belltreeforums.com/F2IG7LQK
http://www.belltreeforums.com/3H9WNYRY
http://www.belltreeforums.com/MR2FWYPS
http://www.belltreeforums.com/WYU3CIKM
http://www.belltreeforums.com/B3BX0DT3
http://www.belltreeforums.com/MOK7HCU6
http://www.belltreeforums.com/21LS0Q5A
http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=LEMONADE


----------



## Jacob

got my chao im content


----------



## nostalgibra

Ok but for real, are they just on certain threads? Do the clues refer to threads? I have no clue what the criteria is.


----------



## Mars Adept

Amilee said:


> im slowly starting to get frustrated because everything i can think of turns out to be wrong :c



I got completely frustrated within a few minutes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is not fun at all. People are bullying me over it, and I just want to kill myself over it.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Question: How long will the eggs stay in the shop? I might not be able to get back on until Monday.


----------



## LambdaDelta

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> What about 25 public answers?
> 
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/OEEP3UVV
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/BE27NANT
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/7MKWXW4G
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/0U7W0GM9
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=BORK
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/8ID3SBFX
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/YJ3HZ73Y
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/1X2R19IC
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/V7HZA4IZ
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/2POIC1K0
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/64WEWCTJ
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/0KYZ8L92
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/HWN0XJSZ
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/5BUZVYS5
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=THCIES
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/HJWE6E8C
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/1G4BNLSV
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/F2IG7LQK
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/3H9WNYRY
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/MR2FWYPS
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/WYU3CIKM
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/B3BX0DT3
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/MOK7HCU6
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/21LS0Q5A
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=LEMONADE



I'm going to laugh if the last one actually is another puzzle

make it happen staff


----------



## seliph

PROPS TO WHOEVER MADE CLUE 15 HOLY COW


----------



## Linksonic1

When you really want a kirby and chao egg but only can figure out one puzzle ;-;


----------



## Mars Adept

Please, give us obvious hints.


----------



## Hermione Granger

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I got completely frustrated within a few minutes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This is not fun at all. People are bullying me over it, and I just want to kill myself over it.



whether it's a joke or not, this isn't cute. if you're very frustrated please take a break and get some rest and water and come back when you're feeling refreshed. remember that this is an event meant to be fun, not the end of the world. please, bud, just breathe


----------



## Spooky.

The feels when you think you know an answer and you're wrong


----------



## Vizionari

Namstar said:


> The feels when you think you know an answer and you're wrong



Me like 80% of the time with these clues


----------



## Mars Adept

Hermione Granger said:


> whether it's a joke or not, this isn't cute. if you're very frustrated please take a break and get some rest and water and come back when you're feeling refreshed. remember that this is an event meant to be fun, not the end of the world. please, bud, just breathe



Sleeping never helps. I have nightmares and don't feel refreshed.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Clue 15...
what is this wizardry


----------



## LambdaDelta

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Please, give us obvious hints.



here you go, some obvious hints



Spoiler




*Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue*Egg 1Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueYour eyes are heavy and it?s time to sleep, but where will you visit tonight?Egg 2Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueThe previous may have been the best one for you, but the current is the best throughout the generations.Egg 3Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueTBT's favorite seafood.Egg 4Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueI hear this fun guy can make you a huge celebrity in Autumn.Egg 5Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleA friendly greeting to the newest paradise.Egg 6Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueRed, blue and green were the original trio, surprisingly the newest addition isn't yellow.Egg 7Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueQuick! Stop and drop(down)!Egg 8Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueYou can't switch the taste of this.Egg 9Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueAfter three days in the wild, he returns golden.Egg 10Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClue"The end is near. The end is near. The end is near," rustled the maple tree. Heed its words, lest you overlook the magical glimmer.Egg 11Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueHurry! You?ve got limited time to rise up and spike the ones you admire, albeit not with an arrow.Egg 12Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueA feline from afar, find them if you're able.Egg 13Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueSecond in line, but forever number 3.Egg 14Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueWhen the clock strikes midnight, the witches come out to play. Will someone be defeated, or will it be a tie each way?Egg 15Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTPuzzleClick here.


----------



## Mars Adept

LambdaDelta said:


> here you go, some obvious hints
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue*Egg 1Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueYour eyes are heavy and it’s time to sleep, but where will you visit tonight?Egg 2Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueThe previous may have been the best one for you, but the current is the best throughout the generations.Egg 3Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueTBT's favorite seafood.Egg 4Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueI hear this fun guy can make you a huge celebrity in Autumn.Egg 5Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleA friendly greeting to the newest paradise.Egg 6Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueRed, blue and green were the original trio, surprisingly the newest addition isn't yellow.Egg 7Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueQuick! Stop and drop(down)!Egg 8Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueYou can't switch the taste of this.Egg 9Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueAfter three days in the wild, he returns golden.Egg 10Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClue"The end is near. The end is near. The end is near," rustled the maple tree. Heed its words, lest you overlook the magical glimmer.Egg 11Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueHurry! You’ve got limited time to rise up and spike the ones you admire, albeit not with an arrow.Egg 12Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueA feline from afar, find them if you're able.Egg 13Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueSecond in line, but forever number 3.Egg 14Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueWhen the clock strikes midnight, the witches come out to play. Will someone be defeated, or will it be a tie each way?Egg 15Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTPuzzleClick here.



Look, another bully.

THOSE ARE THE SAME FRICKING VAGUE CLUES THAT TORTURE ME YOU MEANIE


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Well fml , apparently the one that was giving me a hell (egg 5) was actually something i saw yesterday , that was related to the answer , rip.

Also , 11 , 14 and 15 seem to dont want to appear >:[[[[


----------



## Xandra

The clues for tomorrow say they're at 10. I assume 10 *a.m* correct?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Xandra said:


> The clues for tomorrow say they're at 10. I assume 10 *a.m* correct?



yeah, 10am

jeremy said in 15 hours for the next batch once the current one got put up so


----------



## Spooky.

I really want the galaxy egg but it's gonna be impossible


----------



## Mars Adept

I just want ANY egg.


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I just want ANY egg.



Making negative posts on this thread made for fun isn't going to help you. If you want eggs, try to decipher the clues.


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> Making negative posts on this thread made for fun isn't going to help you. If you want eggs, try to decipher the clues.



What does "decipher" mean?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> What does "decipher" mean?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=What+does+"decipher"+mean?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Egg 15 is the worst one.


----------



## brutalitea

The art! Laudine, you did an amazing job. I love it.


----------



## Mars Adept

Convert the vague hints into an obvious, normal language... ok, now I got it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I was gonna participate so I can buy eggs to sell, but these clues are mean.

I want...10,000 TBT Bells, not the golden egg.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apple2012 said:


> Egg 15 is the worst one.



but do the apples know the answer


----------



## Flare

Egg 3 and Egg 15 are sHell.


But anyways, I stumbled into this looking around.
http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree/index/

- - - Post Merge - - -

So umm, I didn't know about this!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> but do the apples know the answer



They do, but they don't speak English, and I don't know how to speak that dialect of the apple language that my apples primarily speak.

Where's the translator?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Flare said:


> Egg 3 and Egg 15 are sHell.
> 
> 
> But anyways, I stumbled into this looking around.
> http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree/index/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So umm, I didn't know about this!



can't wait to find an egg here


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MODS! Did you take away my apple language translator? I need that.


----------



## Xandra

Apple2012 said:


> They do, but they don't speak English, and I don't know how to speak that dialect of the apple language that my apples primarily speak.
> 
> Where's the translator?



I believe if you just google 'translator', it should appear and you can select the Apple Language ^^


ACTUALLY, SHHH I NEVER SAID THAT


----------



## Corrie

That puzzle is a lot harder than I expected. O:


----------



## LambdaDelta

Xandra said:


> I believe if you just google 'translator', it should appear and you can select the Apple Language ^^
> 
> 
> ACTUALLY, SHHH I NEVER SAID THAT



isn't that just mac/ios programing code?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Well, there's three batches left, maybe I can scrape up three eggs from there. Night, everyone!
Btw, I asked this already, but how long are the eggs staying in the shop?


----------



## Flare

Can we switch Poptart and Galaxy's price?


----------



## Corrie

I only need two more eggs for the chao egg! So hyyyype!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> isn't that just mac/ios programing code?



The language my pet apples speak is not the same as the programming code.

And Google Translator doesn't recognize apple language. It's a very complicated language. Chinese is much easier to learn than that.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, so I decided to switch my collectibles around to fit the occasion

wonder if the sakura egg will get a price bump or anything with it not being around this time...


----------



## Bcat

When we started I had high hopes of a galaxy or a zen egg. Now I just want to be lucky enough to get 2 more so i can cut and run with a Kirby


----------



## Nenya

Arize said:


> I feel like this is an event that first-timers like me aren't going to succeed on  Lol. I don't know where I'm supposed to look and I don't wanna spend all my time just browsing every single page of every single thread. I think I'll just wait till next year haha. This seems fun though



Me, three...I don't have a "clue" how to even start.  Can't figure out how to use the link where you're supposed to put your answers to the clues. But I've never been too good at riddles.


----------



## seliph

Hey guys did u know you get the 15th clue by buying my dark egg


----------



## Linksonic1

;SCAMMER said:
			
		

> Hey guys did u know you get the 15th clue by buying my dark egg



11 tbt. Final offer.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I found stale Japanese candy in the back of my pantry is this like an egg


----------



## Thunder

LambdaDelta said:


> I found stale Japanese candy in the back of my pantry is this like an egg



congrats you solved egg #26


----------



## Hermione Granger

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, so I decided to switch my collectibles around to fit the occasion
> 
> wonder if the sakura egg will get a price bump or anything with it not being around this time...



you have inspired me to also display my eggos bless


----------



## Amilee

im slowly losing my sanity..


----------



## seliph

Thunder said:


> congrats you solved egg #26



Thunder where is horse egg you liar


----------



## ZekkoXCX

im sure clue 15 is the clue nobody will know and when you less expect it it will be the easiest **** none of us could imagine / only the smartass of tbt could know


----------



## kikotoot

the thought of the galaxy egg never being brought into TBT existence shakes my insides


----------



## AngelBunny

Nenya said:


> Me, three...I don't have a "clue" how to even start.  Can't figure out how to use the link where you're supposed to put your answers to the clues. But I've never been too good at riddles.



yea same  i have no idea where to start.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Flare said:


> But anyways, I stumbled into this looking around.
> http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree/index/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So umm, I didn't know about this!



There's also http://the-bell-tree.com. It's less interesting.


----------



## Nenya

Justin said:


> Make sure to read over the entire first post so you don't miss anything!



How do you type it in there? When I click on it, it goes to my bell page.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Nenya said:


> How do you type it in there? When I click on it, it goes to my bell page.



copy/paste the link into the url bar and then modify

don't click it


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Nenya said:


> How do you type it in there? When I click on it, it goes to my bell page.



Change the URL at the top of your browser window.


----------



## Oblivia

I can confirm that there are a handful of people who have solved #15!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Oblivia said:


> I can confirm that there are a handful of people who have solved #15!



SHHHHHHHHHHHH

You gonna make us all crazy :'D


----------



## Nenya

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Change the URL at the top of your browser window.




Hey, thanks, I didn't even expect an answer to this question in the midst of all these pages!


----------



## Bowie

Nope, can't find any. Gonna keep trying, though.


----------



## seliph

Clue 15 is easier than clue 3 honestly what the hell


----------



## Nenya

LambdaDelta said:


> copy/paste the link into the url bar and then modify
> 
> don't click it



Thank you! I suppose that's a duh for some people!


----------



## skarmoury

I NEED THAT GALAXY EGG SO BADLY


----------



## watercolorwish

man i really thought i had 12 but i guess not


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Super hard this year lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

i need 2 more to get super kewt "Kirby"


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found 1 egg from the new batch, and I can't find the rest...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What clue was worse? Clue #15 of 2017, or Clue #10 of 2015?


----------



## Nenya

Well, my currency says I earned egg 7 at 7:26 pm. Seriously, I don't know how...that's bizarre.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

i think it would be a good idea if we set galaxy , zen and kirby eggs to only 1 eggs dont yall think ?


----------



## Oblivia

Apple2012 said:


> What clue was worse? Clue #15 of 2017, or Clue #10 of 2015?



Clue 10, hands down.  It's the only clue out of every Easter event that actually went unsolved.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

the puzzle..when you click it the letter changes  ( prolly dumb question ) lol


----------



## skarmoury

Luna Moonbug said:


> the puzzle..when you click it the letter changes  ( prolly dumb question ) lol



True. I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Bowie

Completed seven. Easy, but nowhere near what I need.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Laudine said:


> I'll be waiting!!



Same, Reese's please.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Oblivia said:


> Clue 10, hands down.  It's the only clue out of every Easter event that actually went unsolved.



why did anyone ever agree that hiding an egg in the crevices of a thread was a good idea ://///
#throwbacktho


----------



## AngelBunny

i need clues for the clues o.o


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> Clue 10, hands down.  It's the only clue out of every Easter event that actually went unsolved.



Have people solved 3 yet 'cause I'm convinced they are demigods


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> Clue 10, hands down.  It's the only clue out of every Easter event that actually went unsolved.



but it was solved...

by literally one person, but that still counts as being solved


----------



## Hopeless Opus

idk if this is a dumb question or not, but can the egg be found in any part of the thread or just the first post?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> Clue 10, hands down.  It's the only clue out of every Easter event that actually went unsolved.



I still think Clue #15 is mean. I can't get that Galaxy Egg with the amount I have, which means I can't get 10,000 TBT after the event.


----------



## Flare

Holy hell nobody hasn't bought any eggs yet? D:


----------



## Corrie

Flare said:


> Holy hell nobody hasn't bought any eggs yet? D:



I'm surprised too! I expected to have no more eggs left to buy. xP


----------



## Flare

lol I got on the randomizer eggs that said "THIICC"


----------



## Jeremy

LambdaDelta said:


> but it was solved...
> 
> by literally one person, but that still counts as being solved



Nobody was actually able to solve that one from 2015.


----------



## kikotoot

I wish we could work together on 15 but i feel like im over thing it. I'm trying to simulate stuff in java.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> Nobody was actually able to solve that one from 2015.



I know what really happened, but that's too controversial to talk since it's two-year old drama. Don't ask me why. Instead, have fun hunting eggs.


----------



## Jacob4

KIRBY EASTER EGG, AYYYY


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh my god I just realized something about clue 15

nothing close to having an answer yet, but



Jeremy said:


> Nobody was actually able to solve that one from 2015.



huh

was figuring out that just super delayed or something? since I don't remember anything about it during/right after the event, but it's possible I just missed too

also, in that case I must know of how oath acquired these skills, because that's far more effective than just asking around


----------



## Luna Moonbug

whew got egg7....i need one more and will get kirby


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apple2012 said:


> I know what really happened, but that's too controversial to talk since it's two-year old drama. Don't ask me why. Instead, have fun hunting eggs.



nothing like ripe two-year old drama to take people's mind off of current frustrations they have


----------



## cornimer

Ahhhh one more and I can get my Chao egg


----------



## Araie

Well rip me getting the Galaxy egg; I have a giant project to do anyhow, but good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Corrie

I'll be so interested in seeing the answers to these clues. Some I have ideas about but nothing sure fire.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Araie said:


> Well rip me getting the Galaxy egg; I have a giant project to do anyhow, but good luck to everyone else!



good luck on your project, whatever it is


----------



## Aarca

Am I the only one that keeps going back to the same threads and hoping that the eggs will be there, even though I've checked the entire first page of the thread and there was nothing? I'm just so sure that my answers are right, but none of the threads I check have the eggs...


----------



## cornimer

YAAAS I DID IT 
And just in time to go to bed
Good luck everyone! Don't give up


----------



## Malaionus

i think i got one of them i just need to go through it


----------



## seliph

Aarca said:


> Am I the only one that keeps going back to the same threads and hoping that the eggs will be there, even though I've checked the entire first page of the thread and there was nothing? I'm just so sure that my answers are right, but none of the threads I check have the eggs...



I've been doing that for some of them lmao
Even checking the whole thread


----------



## Corrie

VanessaMay18 said:


> YAAAS I DID IT
> And just in time to go to bed
> Good luck everyone! Don't give up



CONGRATS!! It looks great in your lineup! <3


----------



## Araie

LambdaDelta said:


> good luck on your project, whatever it is



Thanks, it's a history project; fun.


----------



## N a t

I finally get home, and can't find a single egg...


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> I've been doing that for some of them lmao
> Even checking the whole thread



same

in my defense there's been at least one instance in the past where I totally went to the thread and still completely missed the egg


----------



## Vizionari

I should be trying to study for AP exams but whenever i'm doing that the stupid clues keep popping up in my head


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I may have to give up on the egg hunt, but if I do, my pet apples will bite me. They can use their telekinetic powers to bite me on the arms. Both arms.

I should probably risk it.


----------



## Justin

Are we having fun everyone


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I can't believe how hard this is.  We need some better clues here, TBT is enormous and the eggs could be literally anywhere.  And don't even get me started on egg 15.  We're not all geniuses, you know!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> Are we having fun everyone



Yes, I am having fun playing video games and walking, but I don't want to disappoint my apples


----------



## Corrie

Justin said:


> Are we having fun everyone



Yes sir


----------



## LambdaDelta

wow, how ****ing rude


----------



## Sanrio

i still have found no eggs


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> wow, how ****ing rude



quick report it for getting around the filter


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Debating whether to just give up now and buy the Poptart Egg...


----------



## Corrie

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Debating whether to just give up now and buy the Poptart Egg...



Don't quit yet! They haven't posted all the clues yet. Once that happens and you still haven't found anymore, that's when I'd quit and give up and buy the poptart egg. That's my plan.


----------



## watercolorwish

i feel like someone will hold a gun against my head if i dont say this is fun

im having a great time looking for eggs


----------



## ZekkoXCX

at this point i thought i would get a galaxy egg but know i think a poptart egg will be the thing i will barely aspire on the easter fucc.

not even a kirby egg  .


----------



## LambdaDelta

Taiko said:


> at this point i thought i would get a galaxy egg but know i think a poptart egg will be the thing i will barely aspire on the easter fucc.
> 
> not even a kirby egg  .



poptarts probably taste better than space plasma anyways


----------



## kikotoot

Vizionari said:


> I should be trying to study for AP exams but whenever i'm doing that the stupid clues keep popping up in my head



DIT
TO


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Give me liberty or give me the golden egg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Corrie said:


> Don't quit yet! They haven't posted all the clues yet. Once that happens and you still haven't found anymore, that's when I'd quit and give up and buy the poptart egg. That's my plan.



I guess that's a good plan.  I really want that fricking Galaxy   Egg, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Corrie

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I guess that's a good plan.  I really want that fricking Galaxy   Egg, it's gorgeous!



It is, isn't it? ^-^ 

But hey, if you gotta look at the bright side, at least you won't be going home with no eggs. haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Corrie said:


> It is, isn't it? ^-^
> 
> But hey, if you gotta look at the bright side, at least you won't be going home with no eggs. haha



True.


----------



## kikotoot

ADVERSARY (IDK IF I SPELT THAT RIGHT) BRINGING THE COMMUNITY TOGETHER IS A BEAUTIFUL THING

edit: i forgot to turn caps off after trying for 15


----------



## Mars Adept

Corrie said:


> It is, isn't it? ^-^
> 
> But hey, if you gotta look at the bright side, at least you won't be going home with no eggs. haha



Say that to all the users who have found 0 eggs...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apple2012 said:


> Give me liberty or give me the golden egg



ok, we'll ship you off to north korea with the golden egg


----------



## seliph

i want a zen egg but i am ONE SHORT

the galaxy egg is cute but it reminds me of the unspeakable times of galaxy leggings


----------



## LambdaDelta

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Say that to all the users who have found 0 eggs...



HOT TIP: if you complain less and search more, chances of you finding an egg exceptionally increases

- - - Post Merge - - -



kikotoot said:


> ADVERSARY (IDK IF I SPELT THAT RIGHT) BRINGING THE COMMUNITY TOGETHER IS A BEAUTIFUL THING
> 
> edit: i forgot to turn caps off after trying for 15



I almost always have caps lock on

even while typing this post up


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, we'll ship you off to north korea with the golden egg



Liberty is better than treasure anyway.

If anyone takes the golden egg, the TBT shop will collapse, activating traps for the users.

Did you like my Indiana Jones reference?


----------



## Vizionari

I swear I found the perfect thread for egg 12 but can't find it in there anywhere...


----------



## Flare

Justin said:


> Are we having fun everyone







I learned this today. ​


----------



## ZekkoXCX

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Say that to all the users who have found 0 eggs...



come on , try and do your effort. Put that brain to work!

1 and 4 are so easy , just leaving it there


----------



## Hopeless Opus

egg 15 is actually not possible tbh


----------



## seliph

Vizionari said:


> I swear I found the perfect thread for egg 12 but can't find it in there anywhere...



That's how it's been for me for so many of these eggs I'm screaming

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taiko said:


> come on , try and do your effort. Put that brain to work!
> 
> 1 and 3 are so easy , just leaving it there



Ok that's a lie 3 is impossible


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Justin said:


> Are we having fun everyone



 no i acc want to die bc i wont get neither a galaxy or a zen or a kirby egg lmao fml 

Yes 

 is this some kind of clue 

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> That's how it's been for me for so many of these eggs I'm screaming
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that's a lie 3 is impossible



*excuse me , i always confuse 3 and 4*


----------



## seliph

Taiko said:


> *excuse me , i always confuse 3 and 4*



wait are you serious

MORE PROOF 3 IS A BIG LIE


----------



## Corrie

Yeah, 15 and 3 are pretty difficult tbh.


----------



## toxapex

I feel like I know what 10 is referring to but CAN'T FIND THE EGG ANYWHERE... 

What an egg on my face


----------



## StarrySkye3

finally found one! Lol very satisfying. Hoping I can at least find two more but I really want the galaxy egg.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

gyro said:


> wait are you serious
> 
> MORE PROOF 3 IS A BIG LIE



Yes im serious , i have been confusing egg 3 and 4 alot 

 yes , egg 3 is a lie done by mods so we cant have a golden egg ,GG


----------



## LambdaDelta

Taiko said:


> come on , try and do your effort. Put that brain to work!
> 
> 1 and 4 are so easy , just leaving it there



1 is so easy you don't even have to figure it out


----------



## kikotoot

gyro said:


> i want a zen egg but i am ONE SHORT
> 
> the galaxy egg is cute but it reminds me of the unspeakable times of galaxy leggings



you and me both. i also want a galaxy egg but I'm doubtful but hopeful but doubtful but hopeful to a degree but doubtful but maybe hopeful

edit I'm not one short though


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Agreed, 1 is easy.  3 seems like it should be easy, but it's not.  Seafood?  WTF?


----------



## seliph

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Agreed, 1 is easy.  3 seems like it should be easy, but it's not.  Seafood?  WTF?



I FOUND LIKE 7 THREADS THAT COULD HAVE BEEN IT AND GUESS HOW MANY WERE CORRECT? NONE OF THEM


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> Yeah, 15 and 3 are pretty difficult tbh.



The possibility of successfully finding those two eggs is approximately 3,720 to 1.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apple2012 said:


> The possibility of successfully finding those two eggs is approximately 3,720 to 1.



those are pretty favorable odds


also, for as much as I ****posted about it, I do hope that none of the eggs actually end up being in political threads

since I'm trying to block that out of my mind as much as possible for now


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> those are pretty favorable odds
> 
> 
> also, for as much as I ****posted about it, I do hope that none of the eggs actually end up being in political threads
> 
> since I'm trying to block that out of my mind as much as possible for now



So true.

As much as I want the golden egg, I would rather entertain other members by mixing quotes from 20th century movies with this event.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Clue #7 , 11 , 14 kno' how to play with me. I have been searching were those are and i KNOW EXACTLY what they mean and where they could be.
_But...I cant find the goddamn thread_

Might have a break , i have been all over the forums today


----------



## Mars Adept

I don't even know.

I'm going to stop complaining about the egg hunt for a moment, and ask a genuine question. When will the egg shop be taken down? I need to know so I can buy an egg collectable in time.


----------



## uwuzumakii

mfw everyone says Clue #1 is easy but I can't figure it out...


----------



## N a t

I only need 13 more eggs...


----------



## Jeremy

I've had to delete a few posts here because they were making overly specific references about one of the clues.  Please don't talk about the clues' details here because we want it to be a fair event that everyone has a chance to try on their own.  Once we post the answers at the very end, you will be able to talk about where they were, why it was hard for you to solve one for a particular reason, etc.  If you think there may have been a problem with one of the clues, please notify the staff instead of posting it here, which could give away information.  Thank you.


----------



## Mars Adept

Found egg #4, I'm going to keep trying.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apple2012 said:


> So true.
> 
> As much as I want the golden egg, I would rather entertain other members by mixing quotes from 20th century movies with this event.



when will someone bring Jubs Events Almanac into the past?


----------



## Mars Adept

Why are the staff deleting posts that aren't even giving away hints?

Jeremy is Jadar201 confirmed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Found egg #4, I'm going to keep trying.



Do or do not, there is no try.


----------



## scotch

im so confused as to how im supposed to find an egg, some of these clues are so obvious but like wtf, do i click something?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Darn it. I thought a nice hot shower would help me find eggs better. Guess not...


----------



## LambdaDelta

eggs aren't constrained by boundaries

they're free to go wherever they please


----------



## scotch

giving up at this point


----------



## Jeremy

Guys, please don't give any more information about how to find clues than the thread already says.  If you're not sure about how the event works, you can check out the hunts from previous years, which now have the answers posted.  Here is last year's.


----------



## scotch

Jeremy said:


> Guys, please don't give any more information about how to find clues than the thread already says.  If you're not sure about how the event works, you can check out the hunts from previous years, which now have the answers posted.  Here is last year's.



thank you


----------



## LambdaDelta

let's all honor and adore the glorious free-spirited eggs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> Guys, please don't give any more information about how to find clues than the thread already says.  If you're not sure about how the event works, you can check out the hunts from previous years, which now have the answers posted.  Here is last year's.



one of the staff (iirc oblivia) already said in this thread that eggs can be found anywhere, I am safe


----------



## Amilee

OK but why is zipper looking out of the tree now xD


----------



## Visuals

Dumb question and I apologize if it's already been asked. (Just a ton of pages to go through)

Is there a way to track the ones you've already found?

-EDIT-

NVM, I saw it on the side right after i posted. Derp


----------



## scotch

uh the codehere isn't workning


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:


> Guys, please don't give any more information about how to find clues than the thread already says.  If you're not sure about how the event works, you can check out the hunts from previous years, which now have the answers posted.  Here is last year's.



That ban button is starting to look very appealing


----------



## LambdaDelta

Visuals said:


> Is there a way to track the ones you've already found?



go to your currencies page

ignoring the puzzle ones, all the others should start with EGGX for their notes. with X being what number hint the egg is for


----------



## scotch

Jake said:


> That ban button is starting to look very appealing



for once this form of banning has no relevance to me


----------



## Visuals

LambdaDelta said:


> go to your currencies page
> 
> ignoring the puzzle ones, all the others should start with EGGX for their notes. with X being what number hint the egg is for



Wonderful! Thanks


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jake said:


> That ban button is starting to look very appealing



maybe if you spray it gold, it will look even moreso


----------



## Jake

LambdaDelta said:


> maybe if you spray it gold, it will look even moreso



the button is already gold


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jake said:


> the button is already gold



maybe if you encrust it with jewels it will look even moreso


----------



## Jake

LambdaDelta said:


> maybe if you encrust it with jewels it will look even moreso



no then it would look ugly


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jake said:


> no then it would look ugly



well then

maybe if you imbue it with endless magic it will look even moreso


----------



## Malaionus

ok for the puzzle ones will we know right away if we got it right or no because i think i got it but i'm not sure


----------



## Amilee

Malaionus said:


> ok for the puzzle ones will we know right away if we got it right or no because i think i got it but i'm not sure



yes you get a pm if you got it


----------



## Malaionus

Amilee said:


> yes you get a pm if you got it



ok thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -

but it would have been really clever to do it the way i thought it was solved


----------



## Mars Adept

I am looking for eggs, I think I'm stuck.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I am gonna go to bed now. I doubt it'll help me look for eggs better, but i'll get to look at new ones for sure.


----------



## N a t

Hours later, and only 2 eggs. ))))))


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm going to bed, please let tomorrow's clues be easier!


----------



## watercolorwish

sleep is for the weak when there are eggs about


----------



## toxapex

(Coughs up egg yolk) i'm having, so much fun


----------



## Malaionus

i'm sure i've gotten the answer to 3 of them but i can't find it

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm too tired i'm going to bed


----------



## Bowie

Only got one and it was by pure chance.

I think I'll just wait a few weeks and offer 500-1,000 TBT Bells for the Chao egg.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

i wish i could have atleast 3000 eggs for a kirby/zen/galaxy egg but sadly im poor lmao eckz dee


----------



## Mars Adept

Ugh, I still can't find any more eggs.


----------



## Holla

I've been slowly working on a few. Every year there's always several I can never seem to solve but I'll try to figure out as many as I can.


----------



## Espurr

i just don't know what to make of 15


----------



## skarmoury

why are you hurting me so @staff @Easter Egg Hunt


----------



## toxapex

Goodnight all! I'm falling asleep trying to comb the boards for eggs haha


----------



## brutalitea

7 eggs so far. I got 1, 4, 5, 6, 8, 11, and 13. I'm annoyed I can't figure out 2.


----------



## Skyfall

I look forward to this torture every year.  It will undoubtedly gobble my entire Sunday.  Yay.


----------



## Bowie

Got two of the six I need to grab that Chao egg.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Did pretty good so far, still debunking some, is 15 supposed to change though each time you click it?


----------



## momiji345

Happy Easter Every Body loving the new eggs


----------



## aleshapie

Why do I purposely return for this torture every year??


----------



## Justin

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Did pretty good so far, still debunking some, is 15 supposed to change though each time you click it?



Yes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Justin said:


> Yes.



Thanks homie.


----------



## Vizionari

found another one


----------



## DaCoSim

Ya know... I actually thought I had 15 figured out :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> Guys, please don't give any more information about how to find clues than the thread already says.  If you're not sure about how the event works, you can check out the hunts from previous years, which now have the answers posted.  Here is last year's.





Hey Jer, I'm kinda doubting you've found 20 eggs so far, as only 15 have been revealed so far. Hey Jubs, Tina, Oblivia, can u guys watch this guy?!?!?!


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, I'm gonna be hoping they don't/haven't dumped one of the eggs in a sig, since I'm disabling both it and avis for the time being so pages can actually load at a reasonable rate


----------



## skarmoury

DaCoSim said:


> Ya know... I actually thought I had 15 figured out :'(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jer, I'm kinda doubting you've found 20 eggs so far, as only 15 have been revealed so far. Hey Jubs, Tina, Oblivia, can u guys watch this guy?!?!?!



confirmed Jeremy is cheating, pls report


----------



## xqwerty2010

I was able to solve clue 15 quicker than I did searching through threads for some of the others. -_-


----------



## Mars Adept

Ugh, I still can't find anymore eggs. Please make the next eggs way easier...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, I just found an egg out of nowhere. But still, make the next eggs easier.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I found egg 11 half-sweeping the site

I'm content for now (and also super tired, so another reason to stop for the time being)

thankfully I got a good bulk of cleaning and such done, so I should be able to more focus on the eggs tomorrow


----------



## sej

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Ugh, I still can't find anymore eggs. Please make the next eggs way easier...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok, I just found an egg out of nowhere. But still, make the next eggs easier.



The whole point is for it to be difficult! When you find an egg it's very rewarding, if it was easy it wouldn't be rewarding! Look, you've found more than me and I'm not asking for easier eggs. Just have fun!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

please make the next eggs way harder

I've already found a whole third of the batches so far, these hints are pathetic


----------



## Sweetley

About egg/clue 15: Do you have to find a random word or a name? Because I don't get anything which makes sense out of these letters...Or maybe I'm just to dumb to get it... ._.


----------



## Mars Adept

Sej said:


> The whole point is for it to be difficult! When you find an egg it's very rewarding, if it was easy it wouldn't be rewarding! Look, you've found more than me and I'm not asking for easier eggs. Just have fun!!



I'm not saying to directly say where the egg is, I'm saying to make it less stressful.


----------



## LambdaDelta

make it more stressful

I haven't even hit close to being annoyed/frustrated like i have with certain other past events

step your game up staff

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found egg #7

that one's actual genius


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Can we just get a shout-out to Laudine for these beautiful watercolor graphics!


----------



## LambdaDelta

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Can we just get a shout-out to Laudine for these beautiful watercolor graphics!



I really love them from a visual standpoint, but am I the only person that thinks they look more fitting for a horror?

then again, knowing what nonsense the staff will probably pull again for the banner later today, I guess it's more fitting that way


----------



## King Dorado

weird-- ive gotten notification messages several times in last 15 minutes of pm from gyroid, but then nothing's there when i check my inbox...


----------



## LambdaDelta

was clue 14 changed? I swear it looks different

but I also can't remember what it was before so


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

LambdaDelta said:


> I really love them from a visual standpoint, but am I the only person that thinks they look more fitting for a horror?
> 
> then again, knowing what nonsense the staff will probably pull again for the banner later today, I guess it's more fitting that way



Well Zipper sure is horrifying, but isn't he always. The rest of it is really beautiful.


----------



## LambdaDelta

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Well Zipper sure is horrifying, but isn't he always. The rest of it is really beautiful.



I'd say it all works for horror personally

still beautiful though


----------



## Heyden

oh I'm late


----------



## cIementine

this is torturous


----------



## Heyden

reee this ain't bad so far


----------



## tumut

IM DIED THE PUZZLE KILLEDEDED ME


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm just glad there are no picture scrambles this year, so far actually. *knocks on every piece of wood ever*


----------



## SensaiGallade

Some of these make sense, some don't to me. But I'll feel like an idiot once all the answers are revealed


----------



## xenoblade

can't actually figure any of them out, 2hard4me tbh

i finally figured out the puzzle but..... if only i could crack the actual code haha


----------



## SensaiGallade

Whoever came up with clue 6 is smart af. I was not expecting that.


----------



## Aarca

I thought I had a clever answer to 15 but every variation I tried didn't work. Oh well.

I've only found 1 and 7 because they were so easy... I think I'm just overthinking all of the clues. I can't find them in any of the threads I'm looking in.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Still waiting for the fourth batch. I haven't slept and am getting impatient.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The main reason why I want the fourth batch is because maybe it'll have an easy-to-find egg or something.


----------



## Xandra

Woah. Yesterday everyone was struggling. And now I woke up and everyone has more than me D:


----------



## Thunder

LambdaDelta said:


> I really love them from a visual standpoint, but am I the only person that thinks they look more fitting for a horror?
> 
> then again, knowing what nonsense the staff will probably pull again for the banner later today, I guess it's more fitting that way



zipper seems to have that effect on anything his bunny mug touches.

but if anything it reminds me of a little golden book about autumn.


----------



## sej

I can't wait for the new clues!


----------



## mogyay

zipper.. in the tree.. that's horrific


----------



## Xandra

I got jumpscared by Zipper's face in the tree.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

^ Same! I scrolled up and freaked out. Then I refreshed and saw how he just... kind of grows into the tree and it's horrifying.


----------



## sej

I'm sure I know where egg 2 is but it's not there omg I'm crying


----------



## Justin

You guys never heard of the Zipper ghost stories before?


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> You guys never heard of the Zipper ghost stories before?



no and i don't want to


----------



## Xandra

Justin said:


> You guys never heard of the Zipper ghost stories before?



Stop ruining my childhood. Zipper can't get anymore creepier than he already is. ?\_◉Ѡ◉_/?


----------



## Malaionus

Justin said:


> You guys never heard of the Zipper ghost stories before?



justin pls


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Justin said:


> You guys never heard of the Zipper ghost stories before?



Zipper is already in my nightmares, I don't need any creepypasta to fuel them.


----------



## N a t




----------



## TykiButterfree

The chao egg and the galaxy egg look so cool, but I'll be lucky to find one clue answer. The Easter event is always impossible.


----------



## Malaionus

Petey Piranha said:


> View attachment 197415



new profile pic


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm excited to see who made which clues so I can know who to foster secret hate for for torturing me. ^u^


----------



## Jeremy

The next batch of clues has been posted!


----------



## DaCoSim

OK, coffee is being consumed. Maybe this will help.


----------



## King Dorado

my goodness---  we're all in trouble if i'm leading the pack still after all this time.  

RIP 2017 the Year without a Golden Egg winner...

iirc like 20 or 30 people had them all right at this stage a year ago; either the membership has gotten a lot dumber, or there are too many clues this year lacking a logical connection to their answers....  (or somebody's dog got loose and ate some of the hidden eggs... )


----------



## Aarca

YEAH I got 18! I thought I knew 19, but when I checked the page nothing was there.


----------



## Hermione Granger

you guys are weak. we could have been back in the 3rd easter egg hunt days, y'know! now THOSE clues were a struggle 

also actual picture of me trying to figure out these clues 


Spoiler


----------



## Linksonic1

YES GOT 1 I NEED 4 MORE FOR KIRBY!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

thank you...got my Kirby...good luck to all of you....don't give up...eggs are out there waiting for you


----------



## Linksonic1

Also Happy Easter everyone!!!!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Omg I got one!  1 out of 20...I'm so good at this...


----------



## Heyden

this batch is bomb ty


----------



## sej

Got egg 18!  Probably the easiest one yet for me


----------



## Linksonic1

Honestly at this point id be happy with a poptart egg lol


----------



## Malaionus

I think I just figured out 18


----------



## MelbaBear

Yay, I got 18! I'm glad I atleast got another


----------



## sej

I know what egg 17 means I just don't know where to look


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Gotta werk for that galaxy egg!


----------



## Corrie

I need one more egg to get my beloved Chao egg! So excited!!


----------



## Araie

18 wasn't bad  thank you for mercy


----------



## Aarca

I looked at a thread and its name was literally clue 17. It wasn't there.

I know what most of the new clues are referencing, but none of the places I look at have them!


----------



## Malaionus

what does 15 mean w h a t


----------



## watercolorwish

kirb.....soon


----------



## sej

I know what egg 16 means for sure
But where do I look


----------



## Malaionus

i might have found 16 i just need to scroll through


----------



## Araie

I know exactly what 19 is but I just can't find it oh nooo D:


----------



## Aarca

The eggs are only on the first posts of threads, right? Right?

You know, I used to think I was pretty intelligent. This event has proved me wrong.


----------



## Moonfish

Omg I found egg 16, I had to do some serious digging to find it.


----------



## Araie

Aarca said:


> The eggs are only on the first posts of threads, right? Right?
> 
> You know, I used to think I was pretty intelligent. This event has proved me wrong.



In terms of the past years (I'm not saying anything about this year ;D), a few have not been in the first post but rather buried somewhere else in the thread.


----------



## Paperboy012305

When you find an egg. Isn't it so satisfying?


----------



## Malaionus

Aarca said:


> The eggs are only on the first posts of threads, right? Right?
> 
> You know, I used to think I was pretty intelligent. This event has proved me wrong.




are they??


----------



## DaCoSim

YAY!!! 2 more down!


----------



## Xandra

I literary 100% found the thread for clue 17 BUT IT'S NOT THERE!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Xandra said:


> I literary 100% found the thread for clue 17 BUT IT'S NOT THERE!


Lol, I just found egg 17 recently.


----------



## Malaionus

YES I GOT 16 ok now only like 19 more to find


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I can't believe it. I found five eggs already.

Still looking for Eggs 1 2 and 3.


----------



## Paperboy012305

And I thought I found egg 12. But it was actually egg 2.


----------



## chocopug

I really want a galaxy egg. C'mon brain, why won't you work T_T


----------



## sej

Yay! I found egg 16! Right ok seems like my brain is working today


----------



## LeinenShandy

What even is this?


----------



## Locket

I will say that I have proudly found one.

One.

i hate tbt's riddles and stuff


----------



## Aarca

When does this event end? Is the last day to find the eggs today? I hope not...


----------



## Araie

Wait, so, when will the answers be reveled anyhow? I'm a bit afraid that they'll be reveled in about a day or two, unlike having a week last year to figure out the clues.


----------



## Xandra

I don't even know what the eggs look like lmao

good luck to me


----------



## B e t h a n y

I have 2 eggs this is so hard, I hate you smart peoples that can find eggs


----------



## LeinenShandy

I think I get it now.... but how are you supposed to know where these are?


----------



## scotch

literally i know the majority of hints and where it should be idk where to find them in the spot
like is it in a forum post


----------



## Amilee

im back and i dreamed of the egg hunt xD


----------



## toadsworthy

scotch said:


> literally i know the majority of hints and where it should be idk where to find them in the spot
> like is it in a forum post



it could be in a post in a thread, it could be hidden somewhere else around the forum too.... the mods are tricky when it comes where to put them


----------



## Justin

Araie said:


> Wait, so, when will the answers be reveled anyhow? I'm a bit afraid that they'll be reveled in about a day or two, unlike having a week last year to figure out the clues.



In about a day or two is around what to expect. That's what we do every year though, certainly nowhere near a week.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

I've gotten egg 2, 7, 8, 16 and 18. ONE MORE! ONE MORE FOR KIRBY!!


----------



## Araie

Justin said:


> In about a day or two is around what to expect. That's what we do every year though, certainly nowhere near a week.



Ah, okay then! Could've sworn it was a week, but I guess by brain is getting jumbled by clues.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Everyone's finding egg 16, but I can't.


----------



## Aarca

So we'll only have by tomorrow to figure out the clues? Aw. I'm busy today.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Paperboy012305 said:


> Everyone's finding egg 16, but I can't.



Can Barry the apple help, or doesn't he not know where it is either?

I found a few more myself, even after the mods took away my apple language translator.


----------



## Xerolin

oh yay im not banned during the event this year. wish i knew it started yesterday though!


----------



## watercolorwish

i am got damn shook i thought i had 14 but i guess not


----------



## Amilee

how is 17 not what i think it is??? come on <_<


----------



## TykiButterfree

Whoa, I actually have three eggs now. I am half way to the Chao egg. Maybe? Probably not? I found one of them by accident looking for a different one though...


----------



## Justin

Aarca said:


> So we'll only have by tomorrow to figure out the clues? Aw. I'm busy today.



We'll let you know when we nail down a specific time. But judging by past years, I'd say you can expect most of Monday still to hunt at the very least. Good luck!


----------



## Malaionus

got 2


----------



## Bcat

Iam one away from a Kirby egg I have to think harder!


----------



## Malaionus

Bcat said:


> Iam one away from a Kirby egg I have to think harder!



you can do it


----------



## Jacob4

rip, i am not very good at these :'(


----------



## Flare

I'm 11 away from a Galaxy Egg.

Why did the stock reduce to 5!? Ah well.


----------



## mogyay

i feel like i can t fully unleash my full potential until i get the seafood one its destroying me


----------



## Flare

mogyay said:


> i feel like i can t fully unleash my full potential until i get the seafood one its destroying me


Egg 3 is egging impossible! 

Imma try and get my thinking egg up.


----------



## Ami

I came back just for the hunt but ugh ;_ ;


----------



## Bowie

Three eggs! Now I just need three more. I'm gonna be dead.


----------



## toxapex

GOOOOOOOOD MORNING! I'm eggcited for another day of eggs!! (Shoves a raw egg in my mouth) oh hell yea


----------



## Aarca

My head hurts.

I'm going to take a break from egg hunting. Maybe my mind will magically come up with answers if I'm not staring at the website for hours.


----------



## Xerolin

Found 3 eggs within my first hour of searching!! _including_ egg 15 uwu


----------



## strawberrywine

I hope whoever gets the golden egg deletes it again


----------



## Malaionus

Xerolin said:


> Found 3 eggs within my first hour of searching!! _including_ egg 15 uwu



how do you get 15 w h a t

- - - Post Merge - - -

tell me your secrets


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Malaionus said:


> how do you get 15 w h a t
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> tell me your secrets


she hacked tbt uwu


----------



## Xerolin

Malaionus said:


> how do you get 15 w h a t
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> tell me your secrets



uh
s k i l l s


----------



## sizzi

one more egg to kirby...


And thanks so much for the great event, I am having so much fun!


----------



## Xerolin

Taiko said:


> she hacked tbt uwu



yes this thank you captain taco


----------



## Malaionus

Malaionus said:


> how do you get 15 w h a t
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> tell me your secrets



I DID IT


----------



## ZekkoXCX

boi 18 is easy af (insert hand emoji here)


----------



## Malaionus

Taiko said:


> boi 18 is easy af (insert hand emoji here)



how tho


----------



## watercolorwish

2 MORE 2 MORE HNNNNNNG


----------



## Piezahummy

I understand the 4 but I don't know where to find it on the forum.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I FOUND THE 4 HBGHGHGHGHGHG


----------



## Malaionus

Piezahummy said:


> I understand the 4 but I don't know where to find it on the forum.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I FOUND THE 4 HBGHGHGHGHGHG



THE 4


----------



## ZekkoXCX

I SWEAR IF I SEE CLUE 20 IS WHAT IM THINKING IT IS IM GONNA LOSE MY **** LMAO


----------



## Malaionus

when in doubt jump in into every thread you find


----------



## Flare

Imma try for a Chao, Poptart, and Galazy Egg.


----------



## Paperboy012305

The search bar is back up. That's a no no.


----------



## Amilee

ugh im so stuck :c


----------



## Xerolin

4 eggs now uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> The search bar is back up. That's a no no.



U WOT M8

- - - Post Merge - - -

got another uwu


----------



## Vizionari

i need 9 more for galaxy ;-;


----------



## Jacob4

p l s h a l p m e


----------



## Bowie

I'm gonna be lucky if I get another one, never mind another three.


----------



## Sweetley

Honestly, I don't get Egg 15. Do you have to add letters to get a word that makes sense? Do you have 
to create a word out of the 6 letters? Ugh, guess I will never find it out... ._. Maybe I will find 3 more 
eggs for the Chao one (if I'm smart enough to find them), otherwise I just take the Poptart one and 
will be happy with that.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well. Imma wait 10 more minutes.


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

This looks fun!


----------



## Malaionus

5 more minutes


----------



## Xerolin

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Screw it, I'm gonna try to get 2 more and purchase the Chao Egg.


----------



## Bowie

I just need two more eggs. Two more eggs.


----------



## Malaionus

!!!


----------



## Trainer Lillie

This is insanely frustrating! There are a few where I just KNOW what they're referring to, but no matter how much I comb the relevant places, no eggs. But the flipside is I just got one I never thought would click for me and finding it was such sweet relief, haha. I can't believe how emotionally invested I am in a freaking forum egg hunt rn.


----------



## Malaionus

Trainer Lillie said:


> This is insanely frustrating! There are a few where I just KNOW what they're referring to, but no matter how much I comb the relevant places, no eggs. But the flipside is I just got one I never thought would click for me and finding it was such sweet relief, haha. I can't believe how emotionally invested I am in a freaking forum egg hunt rn.



same


----------



## Chicha

Thanks for holding this event! First timer.

I keep thinking I have a lead on some but they're not where I expected them to be. D:


----------



## Malaionus

but i have no idea what part they'd even be in

- - - Post Merge - - -

pls i want my eggs


----------



## Bowie

I think I know the context of Egg 9 but I have no idea where it would be.


----------



## Xerolin

im just glad im not banned this time around ;D


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Nine eggs now, but I still haven't found the first three.


----------



## Malaionus

8 just clicked


----------



## Jeremy

3 more clues have been posted!


----------



## Xandra

*dreams of kirby crushed*


----------



## Skyfall

I just made a list of all the ones i haven't gotten, just to keep track.  Depressing.  So many.


----------



## Malaionus

aha


----------



## Mars Adept

I just came back. Nice to see there's some eggs that came earlier this morning, plus a few more right now.


----------



## Zura

Are these all in generic sticky threads and such? I fear I wont get some references here...


----------



## Jeremy

Vaati said:


> Are these all in generic sticky threads and such? I fear I wont get some references here...



See last year's if you want an example of how it works.


----------



## Mars Adept

The new eggs aren't very easy...


----------



## SensaiGallade

YAAASSS I CAN GET THE ZEN EGGGG


----------



## ZekkoXCX

BOIII 6 EGGS IM GONNA GO FOR THAT KIRBY

okok but ill try to go ahead and do other too see if i can do atleast zen (or even galaxy boii plz)


----------



## Mars Adept

I have solved #18, maybe I'll actually be able to get the Kirby egg...


----------



## waterfallcrossing

i know what they mean, but i cant find them anywhere. Are these all eggs at the bottom of the page??


----------



## Xerolin

im really enjoying this year's egg hunt ovo


----------



## cIementine

bingo! found two more eggs. i think i'm making progress and gaining confidence
can i also just say these riddles and clues are so thoughtful?? you like reverse detectives or something @ staff?? y'all sneaky af
i'm going to try and get as many eggs as i can so i can buy a chao and a kirby , or maybe even a chao and a zen egg, but my expectations are low lmao


----------



## milkyi

waterfallcrossing said:


> i know what they mean, but i cant find them anywhere. Are these all eggs at the bottom of the page??



that actually happened once last year lol


----------



## Vizionari

found egg 21 :3


----------



## Flare

Oblivia said:


> They can literally be anywhere!


Will it be at my School?


----------



## SensaiGallade

11 eggs so farrr. I'm makin progresss


----------



## Mars Adept

I found another egg, just one more until Kirby egg. Maybe I could get a better egg if I tried.

The clues don't help most of the time, so I just look without the clues occasionally, and there it was.


----------



## Malaionus

if someone could tell me where the eggs are that'd be great


----------



## Flare

Beauty.​


----------



## Lancelot

21 was dumb as poo but I like it


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

21 = practically a free egg
YES! I can finally get the Kirby egg now!


----------



## Amilee

i cant figure this out anymore ;-;


----------



## Mars Adept

I can't figure out 21, I feel like I'm getting close however.


----------



## Xerolin

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I can't figure out 21, I feel like I'm getting close however.



boi that one's easyyyyy


----------



## Amilee

ajkSHKJHDASH woooooooow 21 tho wow wow


----------



## Mars Adept

18 was easy for me, 21 is difficult for me, I'll keep trying.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

When I found it I was like "oh wooow thats nice"

But 15? Don't even get me started.


----------



## LambdaDelta

once again I got the puzzle right away while half-asleep

staff pls


----------



## Xandra

LOL I STILL DON'T GET 21


----------



## Mars Adept

When does the egg shop close?


----------



## Flare

I knew I shouldn't have deleted the 21 from my username.


----------



## Amilee

i wish every egg were a puzzle :x


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> When does the egg shop close?



I don't know. I've asked that question like twice now and nobody has answered it.


----------



## Malaionus

omg i just got 21


----------



## pandapples

nooo I didn't realize egg 18 was a puzzle instead of a clue so I spent forever looking for it in forums


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Am I that stupid?!  I don't get 21...


----------



## Mars Adept

It's like I know 21, but at the same time I don't really know where to look...


----------



## Vizionari

I s2g I know what egg 19 is about but I can't find relevant threads to it


----------



## Justin

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> When does the egg shop close?



Not anytime soon. Don't worry about it yet.


----------



## SensaiGallade

My soul is at rest now


----------



## StarrySkye3

I'm slowly dying.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

21 seems obvious, but I tried a couple things and they didn't work...


----------



## Moonfish

I really wanted a galaxy egg, but these are too hard for me. I'll be happy getting 1 more - then I can have a chao and pop tart


----------



## waterfallcrossing

I LITERALLY KNOW WHAT 16 IS BUT I CANT FIND IT THIS IS ANNOYING ME SO MUCH


----------



## cIementine

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 21 seems obvious, but I tried a couple things and they didn't work...



same lmao


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm going to take a break for now, see you guys later.


----------



## chocopug

tfw you think you know the answer but can't find the egg anywhere


----------



## Justin

Can you guys step your game up and get good otherwise we're not gonna even have a winner thanks


----------



## brownboy102

Justin said:


> Can you guys step your game up and get good otherwise we're not gonna even have a winner thanks



pm me number three then you basket case


----------



## Trainer Lillie

It doesn't help that there are literally several whose contexts/meanings are relatively clear, but actually finding them is like looking for a microscopic needle in a flaming, titanic haystack :'(


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> Can you guys step your game up and get good otherwise we're not gonna even have a winner thanks



you mean the midnight witches feline seeds seafood letter changing egg game? sorry can't help u there :'^(


----------



## Justin

Sparro said:


> pm me number three then you basket case



Paypal me pal


----------



## DaCoSim

Justin said:


> Can you guys step your game up and get good otherwise we're not gonna even have a winner thanks



YA know what Jubs? I think I am doing pretty well!!!! Gosh, some of these are killing me though.


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> Paypal me pal



do you accept cheques


----------



## brownboy102

Justin said:


> Paypal me pal



you live a ferry trip away come over here and take my bank card


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm back, a real life egg hunt was a disaster... so I'm doing this again.


----------



## sej

This is by far the worst I've ever done at an Easter event. Well done staff, you've broken me!


----------



## waterfallcrossing

i just want to find one more....plz universe like kill me someone


----------



## cIementine

i'm aiming for 16 eggs
don't think i'll get another 10 but imma try


----------



## Flare

I seem to need 24 eggs if I want the Poptart, Chao, and Galaxy eggs.

Welp.


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> i'm aiming for 16 eggs
> don't think i'll get another 10 but imma try



I just want a chao egg lol
I'm not doing any more when (If, I mean let's be real here) I get 6 lmao


----------



## Trainer Lillie

Y'all may or may not have heard of the theory that there's a part of your brain that's basically like an inner chimp - it's the irrational, emotional part that gets pissed off when you come to a traffic light that goes red, because _what the heck this isn't meant to happen this is so unfair and annoying_, and it's faster and more stubborn in responses to things than the rational part of you that knows it really isn't that deep, so you get hella angry/offended about dumb stuff sometimes and then wonder what came over you.

My inner chimp is getting RREEEEEEEEAAAAALLLLL TIRED of this game. REAL. TIRED.


----------



## Han Solo

these are trickier than last years clues hrghfjrjebdn


----------



## LambdaDelta

**** egg #17


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Four more eggs, and I can buy the egg I can sell for lots of TBT.


----------



## SilkSpectre

23 is pretty great. <3


----------



## Mars Adept

I still don't know where to find more eggs.


----------



## Corrie

LambdaDelta said:


> **** egg #17



I thought I knew it for sure but when I checked, nothing. Whhhat


----------



## Flare

Apple2012 said:


> Four more eggs, and I can buy the egg I can sell for lots of TBT.


You could always sell your Apples instead.


----------



## Zireael

I just stumbled upon 23 COMPLETELY by accident. There is hope yet. Three more and I'm freeeeeee


----------



## Flare

I think I might just settle on a Chao egg.


----------



## Mars Adept

I just need... one... more... egg...


----------



## Xerolin

found #22


----------



## Flare

Behold, the greatest Chao type ever.


----------



## Amilee

this is harder than last year.. im dying


----------



## ZetaFunction

Tfw the easiest sounding clues are actually the hardest to find

I'm about to give up fml


----------



## Trainer Lillie

I'm probably going to give up soon tbh, I'm just getting cross now because there are several that only have one context that makes any sense around here, but they're just nowhere to be found even then. It stops being fun when it goes from taking a bit of effort to just being a downright pain in the butt with no graspable rhyme or reason.


----------



## kikotoot

just got 16! (Im really just posting cuz I'm lazy and want to see how many eggs i have now)


----------



## Corrie

I just need one more for the chao egg! It'll suck if I end up having to buy it from someone else. RIP


----------



## mogyay

have taken to muttering about seafood under my breath all day


----------



## Malaionus

i think i just figured out 17


----------



## ZekkoXCX

mogyay said:


> have taken to muttering about seafood under my breath all day



it would be funny for you to go to a supermarket and see a promotion of "sea food" all around the market


----------



## Tokage

i just bought the poptart egg so i'm happy  i still have no idea how i found egg 7 though... the notification startled me because i wasn't actively trying lol


----------



## Malaionus

ugh dangit


----------



## Xerolin

TWO
MORE


----------



## Aarca

I stumbled onto 21 on accident. Seeing the clue, it's actually really clever.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw, I need 2 more, but these new clues aren't helping me at all.


----------



## Xandra

Me: wot?! how are so many people finding these by accident while i'm here just surfing 5000 threads at a time with no luck. 

wot?!


----------



## mogyay

DAWN OF THE THIRD DAY


----------



## TykiButterfree

OMG It won't go away. WAIII?!?!?!?!


----------



## Flare

Can we make this our permanent tree plz.​


----------



## SilkSpectre

TykiButterfree said:


> View attachment 197422
> OMG It won't go away. WAIII?!?!?!?!



I clicked it hoping there would be some rhyme or reason to it like an egg. No such luck. Freaky for the sake of being freaky.


----------



## Jacob4

:'( end me lol


----------



## Tokage

TykiButterfree said:


> View attachment 197422
> OMG It won't go away. WAIII?!?!?!?!



that is an _eggstreme_ image

im sorry


----------



## cIementine

do you know how far-fetched my ideas are becoming the more i struggle
some illuminati crap i'm coming up with i s2g

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> View attachment 197423
> Can we make this our permanent tree plz.​



sorry , can you please spoiler that. i don't want to see such eggsplicit content.


----------



## Bcat

I feel like I know these new ones but all my guesses are wrong!! D:


----------



## Amilee

*heavy breathing* only one more egg... pls..


----------



## Sweetley

TykiButterfree said:


> View attachment 197422
> OMG It won't go away. WAIII?!?!?!?!


Five nights at Zipper T. Bunny


----------



## ZekkoXCX

are we having an easter acid trip road again


----------



## cIementine

i had an idea for egg 3 but it was wrong and i'm so sad lmao


----------



## toxapex

I wonder how many of these are in important threads that I'm just missing, and how many are references to memorable events in Not-So-Important threads that I wouldn't understand anyhow


----------



## Trainer Lillie

all these people be 'oh haha i accidentally found 20 of these' while i spend 6 hours trying to decipher and find even one of the lil frickers gettin me like


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'll never understand what they mean by "afar" in the way they're using it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

boiii i found 10 eggs yaaay

LETS TRY AND GO FOR GALAXY ONLY 5


----------



## SilkSpectre

I just want to see the answers so I can feel better like, "Oh that explains it. You never would have guessed that." xD But if I'm missing something I could have found- argh!


----------



## toxapex

I feel like there's a Great Deku Tree joke to be found in the current banner, but I can't think of one


----------



## Xandra

Current search history:

How to solve riddles


----------



## Lancelot

pumpkins said:


> i had an idea for egg 3 but it was wrong and i'm so sad lmao



This has been me all day ;_;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The most I can find is still 11. It's tough.


----------



## chocopug

Dear galaxy egg: I love you but I fear we will never be together.


----------



## LambdaDelta

MY MWHEEL BUTTON KEEPS ****ING STOP WORKING I'VE HAD TO RESET MY COMPUTER LIKE 3 TIMES IN THE PAST HOUR NOW I'M ABOUT TO ****ING BREAK SOMETHING


----------



## Xerolin

omg I'm so happy ;;
found the rest of the eggs i needed aND GOT A FREAKIN GALAXY EGG y a y


----------



## cIementine

NAHHH just had the greatest idea for number 3 that i was most certain was going to be right and now i'm sadder


----------



## sej

Moupellie said:


> Five nights at Zipper T. Bunny


----------



## Chicha

Xerolin said:


> omg I'm so happy ;;
> found the rest of the eggs i needed aND GOT A FREAKIN GALAXY EGG y a y



congrats! looks good in your line-up!


----------



## Vizionari

i know like 5 of these hints yet i can't find the threads


----------



## Chicha

Vizionari said:


> i know like 5 of these hints yet i can't find the threads



same honestly


----------



## Xerolin

Vizionari said:


> i know like 5 of these hints yet i can't find the threads



just uh
search on google


----------



## sej

omg I just accidentally found egg 6 omg


----------



## Bowie

I logged off for two minutes and when I come back the tree has been possessed by a demonic entity.

The staff have no chill.


----------



## watercolorwish

questioning my existence over the kirby egg


----------



## Trainer Lillie

s2g I love y'all to death already but if I see one more 'I found ___ by accident' I'm gonna ragecry like the baby I am, I'm gonna take a break and eat some cheesecake fml galaxy egg finna be the real 'one that got away' for me rn


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Yep, I gave up. But at least I got a Zen Egg.


----------



## Lancelot

ZIPPER. TREE. BUNNY


----------



## toadsworthy

I'M JUST DONE


----------



## Amilee

why am i even doing this to myself


----------



## Bowie

I will delete my account if I don't get a Chao egg. I will sell my family for it.


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> omg I just accidentally found egg 6 omg



HOW


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have 10 eggs and I can't find anymore. I should've payed attention to things around here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> when you give up and just plan to sell the Zen egg you were able to get



If I do find more eggs, I'll probably get the Chao egg next.


----------



## sej

3 and 4 is gonna be the death of me


----------



## Lancelot

Im never eating seafood again.


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> 3 and 4 is gonna be the death of me



4 is my actual fav clue its funny af


----------



## Xerolin

now i can b r e a t h e

- - - Post Merge - - -

tf is this lineup tho


----------



## Xandra

I think i have a better chance of finding the real life Kirby than getting its egg.


----------



## cIementine

might actually cry at number 15, and i know i'm going to feel dumb once the answers are out
i s2g if i missed a letter or something and typed it wrong

- - - Post Merge - - -

when does the hunt end?


----------



## Paperboy012305

There we go, found another one.


----------



## cIementine

this hunt is


----------



## toxapex

Self care tip, remember to take a break from perusing the entire forum now and then, stretch your legs drink some water and try not to get to eggsasperated


----------



## cIementine

toxapex said:


> Self care tip, remember to take a break from perusing the entire forum now and then, stretch your legs drink some water and try not to get to eggsasperated



decided omelettin' this slide for a while and going to get a snack


----------



## Tokage

i see what you did there


----------



## sej

My goal is a poptart egg and a chao egg, only need 4 more eggs //crosses fingers


----------



## brownboy102

so mods how about you give me the fish one
and the cat one
and the three days in the wild
and maybe just maybe all of them


----------



## sej

I'll like to say that zipper t bunny is cheating he has 157 eggs when there is not that many released hmm


----------



## Oblivia

Not to be the iron fist here, but this is the last time we're going to post a warning about this before people start having their eggs taken away and are banned from the event.  Posting ANY clue, no matter how vague, is not allowed in any way, whether in this thread, via visitor messages, or otherwise.  There have been enough warnings at this point from myself and other staff members to where I refuse to believe people aren't doing this intentionally.  Please respect the rules and the spirit of the event and stop giving hints to others.


----------



## Xandra

Guys, this is no time to YOLK around, we need to CRACK the ideas out of our brains. If we want to be EGGS-PRESS about this, and get the eggs fast, we have to EGGS-ERCISE our brains, to make the strong enough to solve these riddles. Don't worry, i'm EGG-CITED to buy an egg too, also i'm not EGGS-AGGERATING about the difficulty of this.


----------



## cIementine

Oblivia said:


> Not to be the iron fist here, but this is the last time we're going to post a warning about this before people start having their eggs taken away and are banned from the event.  Posting ANY clue, no matter how vague, is not allowed in any way, whether in this thread, via visitor messages, or otherwise.  There have been enough warnings at this point from myself and other staff members to where I refuse to believe people aren't doing this intentionally.  Please respect the rules and the spirit of the event and stop giving hints to others.



i eggspected so much more from all of you dirty cheaters out there :/


----------



## Lancelot

Phantom9026 said:


> View attachment 197437
> 
> i see what you did there



The stole my pun again


----------



## Bowie

I only need two more eggs. No idea why I'm finding this so difficult.


----------



## Corrie

I hope I can figure out the last two clues that are to come shortly. I can't seem to figure any others out. Come on last two egg clues! Be good! I'm hoping one is a puzzle. I like the puzzles best. 

I'm also curious as to what the answers are. I'll be looking forward to the answers when they are released.


----------



## Chicha

Will there be a raffle if too many people end up with 1 egg leftover like with the Fair?


----------



## moonrisekingdom

happy easter and hunting everyone!


----------



## cIementine

this is v tough


----------



## toxapex

Chicha said:


> Will there be a raffle if too many people end up with 1 egg leftover like with the Fair?



It may be different this year, but I remember after one of the egg hunts in the past, ppl could just convert their leftover eggs to tbt


----------



## cIementine

_AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_


----------



## Bowie

pumpkins said:


> _AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_



I'm gonna kill people.


----------



## toxapex

WHY IS THE ZIPPER TREE FACE PULSATING NOW


----------



## Abbaba

I've read this at least 5 times and I still don't get it *crying laughing but mostly crying hysterically


----------



## Corrie

toxapex said:


> WHY IS THE ZIPPER TREE FACE PULSATING NOW



The banner is getting more nightmare fuelish the longer it stays up there. 

I love it.


----------



## Chicha

toxapex said:


> It may be different this year, but I remember after one of the egg hunts in the past, ppl could just convert their leftover eggs to tbt



Oh, good to know! Thanks.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

boi i cant believe i found 15 , it was hard af and surely took time


----------



## Chicha

1 galaxy egg left folks


----------



## Paperboy012305

Chicha said:


> 1 galaxy egg left folks


I might not get it, though.


----------



## Mars Adept

Are the new eggs here yet?


----------



## gabuie

is this event suppose to be fun?


----------



## Corrie

Chicha said:


> 1 galaxy egg left folks



The hype is real. I'm hoping 23 people don't all buy the chao eggs. I am soooo close! Come on it's 5pm, hurry with the next hints! Lmao


----------



## Jeremy

The final 2 clues have been posted!  

Also, *no one was able to figure out #3 yet, so we made it a little easier*.  Please see the clue table for the updated clue.

You will have until *11:00 PM EDT Monday* to look for the clues.  We will then disable them and reveal the answers.  Zipper's shop will remain open for a few days longer.


----------



## SensaiGallade

I WANT A KIRBY EGG BY THE END AT LEAST


----------



## Mars Adept

gabuie said:


> is this event suppose to be fun?



It's supposed to be difficult, I guess.

Also, is anyone else getting errors on the forum?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> The final 2 clues have been posted!
> 
> Also, *no one was able to figure out #3 yet, so we made it a little easier*.  Please see the clue table for the updated clue.
> 
> You will have until *11:00 PM EDT Monday* to look for the clues.  We will then disable them and reveal the answers.  Zipper's shop will remain open for a few days longer.



TBT's favorite clue.


----------



## Zireael

I'm only two eggs away and the site is constantly crashing rip


----------



## Truffle

Found #25 right away


----------



## Sweetley

I swear, I get nightmares tonight from that Zipper tree...


----------



## Bcat

YEEEEEESSSSSSSSS I found number 25!!!!!! now I can afford a Kirby egg, but I'm not going to spend it now, I'm still going to see if I can get a more expensive egg!


----------



## Trainer Lillie

This gosh darn hunt is making me wish for death, and that horrifying face just assures me more and more that it's coming.

Didn't even occur to me that the galaxy eggs were limited, I'm not sure why. Guess that just makes me gladder for the above, RIP only hope & dream for this hell site lmao


----------



## Corrie

YAAAAY!! I got my beloved chao egg! I'm way too happy about it lmao


----------



## Amilee

OMG i got my galaxy egg yaaaaaaaaaaas
ok im done i can die in peace now omg


----------



## ZekkoXCX

CAN I ****ING DIE , I WANTED A GALAXY EGG


----------



## Mars Adept

Egg 25 was very, VERY easy. Thanks staff for the super easy egg.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Egg 25 was easy as HELL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn


----------



## Abbaba

……………galaxy……the egg…THE GALAXY EGG. ITS GONE. LET ME GO DIE NOW.


----------



## Mars Adept

Has anyone found #3 yet?


----------



## Amilee

Taiko said:


> CAN I ****ING DIE , I WANTED A GALAXY EGG


they will restock it for sure


----------



## Vizionari

Found 25


----------



## Trainer Lillie

I haven't felt this petty, cross and like giving up on everything I've ever loved since I was about eight, gg TBT


----------



## sej

Feels really dumb because they can't find egg 25


----------



## Biyaya

I was pretty sure I knew what #3 was referencing, but now I am positive. I just don't know where it would be. ;0;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Can't you see what we have done to the forums!?


----------



## Mars Adept

Soti said:


> I was pretty sure I knew what #3 was referencing, but now I am positive. I just don't know where it would be. ;0;



Same. I knew what it was, but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## cIementine

was looking for 25 and found 23?? ok lmao


----------



## N a t

I'm not gonna get that Galaxy egg ))))))))


----------



## cIementine

SWEET JESUS ZIPPER T BUNNY IS GROWING EXPONENTIALLY
SAVE YOURSELVES


----------



## Xandra

Thank you staff, for the easy #25 egg! I can get the poptart egg now but hopefully i can push 3 more for the kirby!! PLEASE, hopefully i can get enough time to get it until they run out!


----------



## Amilee

ZIPPER IS TAKING UP MY WHOLE SCREEN HELP


----------



## toxapex

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Same. I knew what it was, but I haven't found it yet.



I'm in the same boat lol, but now I am DETERMINED to hunt down all calamari related posts and threads on this goshdang site


----------



## Mars Adept

The bunny face on the tree jumpscared me just now. Watch out, just warning everyone.


----------



## sej

Omg why can't I find egg 25


----------



## toxapex

Amilee said:


> ZIPPER IS TAKING UP MY WHOLE SCREEN HELP



I SCROLLED UP AND GOT A JUMPSCARE YIKES (or should i say YOLKS)


----------



## LambdaDelta

zipper stop that



pumpkins said:


> was looking for 25 and found 23?? ok lmao



same lmao


----------



## Mars Adept

It might just be my imagination, but did the galaxy egg get a restock?


----------



## Vizionari

ZIPPER'S FACE ON THE TREE ****ING SCARED THE **** OUT OF ME


----------



## Corrie

Oh my god so I'm on mobile on this page and because Zipper is getting larger, he legit moved the entire forum back and forth. O_O


----------



## Mars Adept

There's so many errors and Zipper's face is spinning and aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Barbara

pumpkins said:


> was looking for 25 and found 23?? ok lmao



Samee haha, and after that I found 25 too.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Everyone is saying 25 is easy. But I'm having trouble with it.


----------



## Mars Adept

Paperboy012305 said:


> Everyone is saying 25 is easy. But I'm having trouble with it.



Don't feel bad, everyone was saying 21 was easy, and I never found it.


----------



## Barbara

Paperboy012305 said:


> Everyone is saying 25 is easy. But I'm having trouble with it.



You just need to know where to look. I'd give a small hint but it's probably not allowed...


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok I found egg #25 now


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Paperboy012305 said:


> Everyone is saying 25 is easy. But I'm having trouble with it.



So am I. After all, this is a difficult egg hunt, but I greatly appreciate the staff for their work like they did on their other events, including the events before I became a member.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Barbara said:


> You just need to know where to look. I'd give a small hint but it's probably not allowed...



best hint you could give is that it's on the internet


----------



## Flare

Zipper T. Killer

So does the event end today?
I have only found 5, better keep looking!


----------



## cIementine

LambdaDelta said:


> ok I found egg #25 now



same lmao


----------



## ZekkoXCX

If we all think about it, people say certain egg is easy because they found it , lol.

On another note , if i never comment here again , consider Zipper killed me with eggs.


----------



## Mars Adept

The galaxy egg got another restock.


----------



## Lancelot

SEAFOOD F****** SUCKS POO


----------



## Moonfish

25 was my 9th egg, so I bought my chao and poptart eggs  Good luck to everyone hunting still!

I still can't find 3 either. I figured tbts favorite seafood was calamari yesterday, but I don't know where to even look.


----------



## Mars Adept

Taiko said:


> If we all think about it, people say certain egg is easy because they found it , lol.
> 
> On another note , if i never comment here again , consider Zipper killed me with eggs.



At least you got your galaxy egg.


----------



## MelbaBear

Aw, I think 2 is the most eggs I'm gonna get. It's been fun, though!


----------



## Sweetley

What the...?


----------



## Abbaba

I feel as if Zipper keeps trying to eat me.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Boiii wtf


----------



## Mars Adept

I'll keep looking, but if I don't find anymore, at least I have enough to get a Kirby egg.


----------



## Hermione Granger

is the site broken for anyone else


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Moupellie said:


> View attachment 197456
> 
> What the...?



That is really creepy.

But I remember back in 2015, there was a banner with Zipper T Bunny with maracas and a sombrero. That was my favorite Zipper banner made by the staff.

@staff: Do you still have that banner?


----------



## Mars Adept

Hermione Granger said:


> is the site broken for anyone else



I keep getting tons of errors, and the site loads a bit slow.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Hermione Granger said:


> is the site broken for anyone else



yes

Zipper probably broke it, I mean, just _look_at him
If I was a site I'd break myself having that zipper banner lmao


----------



## kikotoot

Justin said:


> I would like to apologize in advance for any Zipper banners I put up throughout this event.
> 
> Have fun ya'll.



This makes sense now. I was at the top of a page and out of no where i see a giant pair of teeth come down.


----------



## Biyaya

Justin said:


> I would like to apologize in advance for any Zipper banners I put up throughout this event.
> 
> Have fun ya'll.



I understand now.


----------



## King Dorado

gave up on golden egg and grabbed a galaxy.

but for 12 glorious hours i was winning this brutal competition! _:::salutes:::_
(it'll always be my greatest TBT accomplishment i think, aside from owning a wierd doll for one day...)


----------



## Bcat

Number 3 is so obvious now BUT I CANT FIND IT


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok so my idea for egg 3 has been right this entire time it seems like

SO WHY IS IT ELUDING ME


----------



## kikotoot

Soti said:


> I understand now.



same second post. we are so in sync


----------



## Paperboy012305

Darn it, egg 3 is not where I thought it was.


----------



## Jacob4

h e l p m e p l s


----------



## Spooky.

Hermione Granger said:


> is the site broken for anyone else



Yeah, for some reason, most of the time now, the scrolling on my mouse won't work on the site?


----------



## cIementine

honestly did some serious digging and thought my idea for 3 was bound to be it but now i've hit a dead end and i'm SAD


----------



## Trainer Lillie

Well, I settled for an adorable Chao egg, and I think that's where I'll hang up my egg hunting cap for this year! As frustrating and stressful as most of it felt, I can't say enough how much I appreciate all the work the staff evidently put in. Definitely a strangely unifying bonding experience for a new member like me, to say the least. What better than shared pain to make a gal feel welcome?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

>tfw u rage for an egg but minutes later it gets restocked


----------



## Vizionari

i swear i know what egg 3 is referring to so wHY IS IT NOT THERE


----------



## Lancelot

Can you just move egg 3 to where everyone clearly thinks it is please thanks please


----------



## Mars Adept

I think I'm getting close on #15.


----------



## cIementine

3 is irritating bc i know exactly what it is but can't seem to find it


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Sitting in the Cancun Airport using internet so terrible it has taken me half an hour to get to this page alone. Send help.


----------



## Mars Adept

LaBelleFleur said:


> Sitting in the Cancun Airport using internet so terrible it has taken me half an hour to get to this page alone. Send help.



LaBelle! Nice to see you again.


----------



## King Dorado

7 more galaxy eggs stocked!!


----------



## lemoncrossing

It has officially become my life's goal to solve egg 15.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Let me try for 6 eggs to get a Kirby egg


----------



## N a t

I STILL NEED SO MANY FREAKING EGGS

- - - Post Merge - - -

I NEED 11 EGGS OMFG


----------



## Spooky.

Why did the forum layout change? I can't do the hunt anymore

Edit: Now it's back. I'm very confused


----------



## Mars Adept

Please make Egg #3 easier.


----------



## Vizionari

i found egg 7 by accident xD


----------



## kikotoot

!eggs found statistics (jk this isn't twitch or showdown)
if it's possible though, is there a permissible and available list of how many of each clue have been found?


----------



## Araie

Justin said:


> I would like to apologize in advance for any Zipper banners I put up throughout this event.
> 
> Have fun ya'll.



You have traumatized me.


----------



## KittyKawaii

Justin said:


> I would like to apologize in advance for any Zipper banners I put up throughout this event.



That zipper face is giving me uber anxiety. Plz maek it stop.


----------



## Holla

That banner though. xD


----------



## cIementine

honestly they're all hard but 3 and 15 are killing me


----------



## Oblivia

kikotoot said:


> !eggs found statistics (jk this isn't twitch or showdown)
> if it's possible though, is there a permissible and available list of how many of each clue have been found?



We'll release this info at the end of the event.


----------



## kikotoot

12, 17, and 3 i thought i had figured out, with absolute certainty, but the eggs are no where to be seen. i feel like i need to take a break and gain some new perspective. this hunt has been great though, I really like how with each year i do this (it is my second) I get more familiar with the forums and have more fun solving the clues and puzzles. A very fun, albeit time consuming and hair pulling, event  .


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Justin said:


> I would like to apologize in advance for any Zipper banners I put up throughout this event.
> 
> Have fun ya'll.



Do you guys take every drug on the world when you do easter events , just sayin'


----------



## Mars Adept

I will continuously complain about Egg #3 until the staff make it easier or tell us where it is.


----------



## toxapex

So has anyone found egg 3 yet after that update haha


----------



## aleshapie

Please PLEASE  tell me there will be a restock of galaxy eggs! So close, but yet so far!


----------



## Mars Adept

aleshapie said:


> Please PLEASE  tell me there will be a restock of galaxy eggs! So close, but yet so far!



There is, I think.


----------



## leximo

ive tried finding the first egg for ages but this game is too hard


----------



## Aniko

Each year I'm super excited for this event until I remember that I'm not that good at this.


----------



## cIementine

has anyone got egg 15 yet??


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Still failing.


----------



## Mars Adept

It's so difficult to find more eggs... I think #3 is the impossible egg, like the impossible coin from Super Mario 64.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LambdaDelta said:


> wow, I can't believe TBT didn't cancel the egg hunt
> 
> what's next, an actual fair???


That's actually why I was in Orlando for "vacation", I was trying to convince Walt Disney World to let us host TBT Fair Live + Ballpit at Animal Kingdom. They didn't bite. 



toxapex said:


> So has anyone found egg 3 yet after that update haha


Yes!


----------



## DaCoSim

Ugh. Back at work. Will search for clues in 5 min intervals ...


----------



## Mars Adept

Tom said:


> That's actually why I was in Orlando for "vacation", I was trying to convince Walt Disney World to let us host TBT Fair Live + Ballpit at Animal Kingdom. They didn't bite.
> 
> Yes!



WHAT


----------



## Nightmares

I KNOW 17 AND 22 I THINK BUT I CAN'T FIND THEM I'M ON PAGE 50 FML


----------



## Lancelot

Tom said:


> Yes!



I dont believe you


----------



## cIementine

Tom said:


> Yes!



can you name them or did they make you pledge confidentiality


----------



## toxapex

Tom said:


> Yes!



NICE! Good job to whomever that was, and I'm glad to know it's possible. A good boost for my eggo


----------



## Araie

I don't think I'll be able to get 10 more between now and Monday oh nooo D:


----------



## p e p p e r

fml zipper is taunting me


----------



## cIementine

Tom said:


> That's actually why I was in Orlando for "vacation", I was trying to convince Walt Disney World to let us host TBT Fair Live + Ballpit at Animal Kingdom. They didn't bite.



that's what happens when you try to get disney to change the tree of life to the bell tree of life. they just don't like it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

pumpkins said:


> can you name them or did they make you pledge confidentiality



I don't think I'm able to name names, but I can say at least four different users found it.


----------



## cIementine

Tom said:


> I don't think I'm able to name names, but I can say at least four different users found it.



whoaa man


----------



## LadyRainb

So, what do I do with all these egg.


----------



## Abbaba

This is too hard now


----------



## Zireael

When you're still trying to figure out 21 and getting desperate


----------



## Mars Adept

The tags for this thread is full of puns and "this egg is too hard" jokes.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Okay. Three eggs down. Page loading rate - two minutes per page. Now, the question is, should I buy airplane wi-fi so I can keep searching? (I already tried to buy airport wi-fi and was informed it is currently broken. They just wanted to thwart my egg hunt.)


----------



## sizzi

egg three is not that bad guys, it was actually where i thought it was earlier today but I must not have looked hard enought b4... good luck everyone!


----------



## Bowie

I'm 100% certain I'm not gonna get the Chao egg. I just can't find any more. Nice game anyway, though!


----------



## cIementine

sizzi said:


> egg three is not that bad guys, it was actually where i thought it was earlier today but I must not have looked hard enought b4... good luck everyone!



you're a genius


----------



## Xandra

You know this is a hardcore egg hunt when even mods are struggling


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tom said:


> That's actually why I was in Orlando for "vacation", I was trying to convince Walt Disney World to let us host TBT Fair Live + Ballpit at Animal Kingdom. They didn't bite.



let's hold it at tokyo big sight instead



Elvenfrost said:


> When you're still trying to figure out 21 and getting desperate



"we can't help you ignore yourself"

wow, deep


----------



## Jacob4

i dont get any of them lol


----------



## N a t

I'ma be salty asf till I get that galaxy egg. Im a muthfuddin stah boi.


----------



## Bowie

I finally got Egg 23.

One more. Come on, TBT, just this once be nice to me.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Y'all can do it!


----------



## Mars Adept

I still haven't found egg 3.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Somehow, I can only find 11 eggs.


----------



## cIementine

Bowie said:


> I finally got Egg 23.
> 
> One more. Come on, TBT, just this once be nice to me.



i believe in you!!


----------



## Nightmares

PRAISE THE ****ING LORD ****KK 

I honestly spent an hour and a half looking for this damn thread 
I had a meltdown and cried because I'd never get my pixel galaxy egg
I thought about crying some more 

THEN I FOUND IT 

//trying to recover from the trauma


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am forever stuck at 4 eggs. Does anyone want a poptart egg if I fail to get 2 more?


----------



## toxapex

dhcjdjffdjjfjd I found an egg in a certain thread but it wasn't the one I was looking for. CANNOT COMPLAIN THO, only one more until I have the nine eggs I promised myself I would get


----------



## Jeremy

Xandra said:


> You know this is a hardcore egg hunt when even mods are struggling



Mods can't participate, but Sages (retired staff) can!


----------



## Hopeless Opus

there are so many impossible eggs for me lul


----------



## Mars Adept

Jeremy said:


> Mods can't participate, but Sages (retired staff) can!



Did one of the sages find egg number 3?


----------



## lemoncrossing

If an egg isn't on the forum, how will we know we've found it?


----------



## Flare

I'm back from crying shells of eggs. 

Lemme see if I can find eggs.


----------



## Nightmares

Ok but ****iNg **** off number 22 you need to DiE


----------



## Xandra

TykiButterfree said:


> I am forever stuck at 4 eggs. Does anyone want a poptart egg if I fail to get 2 more?



i'll take it, but keep trying good luck


----------



## Flare

Has there been anyone who solved #15 yet? 

Maybe it'll give me motivation if someone has.


----------



## Nightmares

TykiButterfree said:


> I am forever stuck at 4 eggs. Does anyone want a poptart egg if I fail to get 2 more?



Yes plz thiNK ABOUT MY TRAUMA 

jk, you should give it to someone stuck on 2 eggs or something


----------



## N a t

Are there gonna be more restocks of the Galaxy egg?  It'll probably take me a long time, if I can even, solve 15 total puzzles. I'm gonna feel like crap if they sell out when I reach 15 eggs.


----------



## Bowie

I thought I knew where Egg 19 was for a minute there, but I still can't find it.


----------



## Flare

When will the time for searching eggs end? Hopefully it lasts a bit longer...

Egg #3 is rather uneggceptable, I feel I know what it is, but I can't find the thread! D:


----------



## kikotoot

Thank you for making 21, it is what gave me my tenth egg! Now to decide between zen egg (original plan), get two more and get Kirby and chao, or get five more and the Galaxy. It's not entirely/completely my choice but the timer that is zen egg stock has got me weighing my options. I can't believe I managed 10 btw, there are a few others I have ideas for but haven't been able to find so I might hold out and keep trying, either way, I am very happy right now!

Edit: grammar


----------



## Temari

Can these hunts be adjusted for inflation next time thanks


----------



## Nightmares

Petey Piranha said:


> Are there gonna be more restocks of the Galaxy egg?  It'll probably take me a long time, if I can even, solve 15 total puzzles. I'm gonna feel like crap if they sell out when I reach 15 eggs.



That's what I was freaking out about


----------



## intropella

Question:
This is my first egg hunting. I understand and know the answer most of them, but I'm not sure where to find them??
Hmm. I understand looking from last years answers, I know some would be on the thread. I checked the thread that I know certain of the answer, butI can't find it on the first page or more recent? Does it mean I have to search through all the page 1 by 1??


----------



## TykiButterfree

Woot!!!! I got a chao egg!!!!! I found a couple eggs just by clicking random things I never usually visit. Thank you dumb luck.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tom said:


> That's actually why I was in Orlando for "vacation", I was trying to convince Walt Disney World to let us host TBT Fair Live + Ballpit at Animal Kingdom. They didn't bite.



actually wait

>ballpit

are you trying to make the tbt fair into the next dashcon?


----------



## Bowie

I'm going bald.


----------



## Barbara

Paperboy012305 said:


> Somehow, I can only find 11 eggs.



_Only_. LOL


----------



## N a t

I HATE that I know what half of these clues are telling me, but the location, I got nothin...


----------



## cornimer

That banner is FREAKING me out and is also c annoying


----------



## Aarca

I know exactly what 3 is referring to but I can't find it! I want a galaxy egg so badly...


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Managed to get eight before I have to go into airplane mode. Special shout-out to Jubs for the banner which looks just wonderful on mobile (read - terrifying).


----------



## cornimer

When you think you know exactly where an egg is and you go there and there is an egg but not the number you were looking for


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just found egg 16


----------



## Mars Adept

LaBelleFleur said:


> Managed to get eight before I have to go into airplane mode. Special shout-out to Jubs for the banner which looks just wonderful on mobile (read - terrifying).



Imagine what it'll look like when the hunt is about to end....


----------



## watercolorwish

**** it im buying the kirby egg heres to saving


----------



## Skyfall

I'm so sleepy.  Must.  Keep.  Going.

Has anyone bought the golden egg yet?


----------



## Lancelot

Skyfall said:


> I'm so sleepy.  Must.  Keep.  Going.
> 
> Has anyone bought the golden egg yet?



No because seafood sucks.


----------



## Aarca

I feel slightly better about myself now that I have six eggs. I got 23 and 25 fairly easily. Only nine more for that galaxy egg that I'll probably have to buy from someone.


----------



## Bowie

I had a private message notification after I entered a puzzle guess, but now it's completely gone and there's no new message in my inbox.

I'm a little confused. Did it glitch out or something?


----------



## Mars Adept

I think I'm stuck at 6 eggs. Ugh...


----------



## N a t

I'm gonna keep tryin, but tbh I'm too tired from work to even stress about the event anymore lmao.


----------



## Tayy

HOORAYYYY


----------



## Coach

Thought I'd make a start before bed, got quite a few already. Hoping to work out a lot more tomorrow!


----------



## Tayy

I'm not entirely sure what to do buuut okay


----------



## Mars Adept

Staff, please give us a better clue for Egg #3.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Yuuup I'm done and just going to surf the forum like any other old day. lol


----------



## watercolorwish

i feel like im the only one who doesnt get 25?


----------



## toddishott

Welp I'm might just give up and i know where some of these are but they aren't there and its upsetting me


----------



## Vizionari

Am I the only one who doesn't get 23???


----------



## Zireael

I finally found 21. IT WAS RIGHT UNDER MY NOSE THE WHOLE TIME. I swear to god, I did that before. This is killing me.


----------



## Chicha

I think I'm gonna give up trying for the golden egg. Shame.


----------



## Oblivia

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Did one of the sages find egg number 3?



They can share this if they'd like.  We're not giving out the names of who solved which clue because... you know.  Cheating and whatnot.





Flare said:


> Has there been anyone who solved #15 yet?
> 
> Maybe it'll give me motivation if someone has.



They have!



Petey Piranha said:


> Are there gonna be more restocks of the Galaxy egg?  It'll probably take me a long time, if I can even, solve 15 total puzzles. I'm gonna feel like crap if they sell out when I reach 15 eggs.



The Galaxy stock will be more limited than the rest, but it's pretty likely to be restocked at least one more time before the end of the event.



kikotoot said:


> Thank you for making 21, it is what gave me my tenth egg! Now to decide between zen egg (original plan), get two more and get Kirby and chao, or get five more and the Galaxy. It's not entirely/completely my choice but the timer that is zen egg stock has got me weighing my options. I can't believe I managed 10 btw, there are a few others I have ideas for but haven't been able to find so I might hold out and keep trying, either way, I am very happy right now!
> 
> Edit: grammar



Zen is almost certainly going to be restocked in the event that it sells out.  Everyone needs a little more zen in their life if you ask me.



intropella said:


> Question:
> This is my first egg hunting. I understand and know the answer most of them, but I'm not sure where to find them??
> Hmm. I understand looking from last years answers, I know some would be on the thread. I checked the thread that I know certain of the answer, butI can't find it on the first page or more recent? Does it mean I have to search through all the page 1 by 1??



Some eggs may be found on thread pages other than the first post, yes.



Bowie said:


> I had a private message notification after I entered a puzzle guess, but now it's completely gone and there's no new message in my inbox.
> 
> I'm a little confused. Did it glitch out or something?



You can PM me your guess and I can tell you if you're correct, and we can look into things more if necessary.


----------



## N a t

Chicha said:


> I think I'm gonna give up trying for the golden egg. Shame.



It would have been beautiful with your line up 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> They can share this if they'd like.  We're not giving out the names of who solved which clue because... you know.  Cheating and whatnot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have!
> 
> 
> 
> The Galaxy stock will be more limited than the rest, but it's pretty likely to be restocked at least one more time before the end of the event.
> 
> 
> 
> Zen is almost certainly going to be restocked in the event that it sells out.  Everyone needs a little more zen in their life if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> Some eggs may be found on thread pages other than the first post, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> You can PM me your guess and I can tell you if you're correct, and we can look into things more if necessary.



Thank you for this!


----------



## Paperboy012305

poyonomatopoeia said:


> i feel like im the only one who doesnt get 25?


You're not alone. What document!?


----------



## Chicha

Petey Piranha said:


> It would have been beautiful with your line up



Thanks dear <3


----------



## SilkSpectre

Some eggs are on thread pgs other than the first post? Hmmm that might change things.  Thank you.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

finding them after looking for a billion years is so satisfying


----------



## toxapex

PFFF i found another egg while looking for a different one! I don't mind if this keeps happening so long as I'm finding eggs >: D


----------



## brownboy102

Oblivia said:


> Some eggs may be found on thread pages other than the first post, yes.



WHAT


----------



## LambdaDelta

I FIGURED OUT #15

AND I SWEAR I'M GOING TO SHOW WHAT I DID AFTER IT'S REVEALED AND DEMAND COMPENSATION


----------



## ZekkoXCX

toxapex said:


> PFFF i found another egg while looking for a different one! I don't mind if this keeps happening so long as I'm finding eggs >: D



unless you know exactly what a clue means and suddenly it gets you crazy because you have searched everywhere and have not found anything


 like me with clue 14 , i aint bothering anymore no no


----------



## LambdaDelta

Taiko said:


> unless you know exactly what a clue means and suddenly it gets you crazy because you have searched everywhere and have not found anything
> 
> 
> like me with clue 14 , i aint bothering anymore no no



I mean if you check what egg it is, then you can just work backwards for it

edit: err, wait. misread lel


----------



## Adventure9

well 3/25 seems to be my average every year haha... 

why am I so bad at these... ><"


----------



## Malaionus

i know what 24 means i just can't get it


----------



## Hopeless Opus

has anyone found #3 yet??


----------



## N a t

I AM SUFFER


----------



## Lancelot

Hopeless Opus said:


> has anyone found #3 yet??



APPARENTLY, but I dont buy it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Just one more, then I can buy the stupid Chao Egg.  Those Galaxy Eggs are gonna cost like 20k TBT or something...


----------



## Lancelot

Bought a galaxy, Im out bye.


----------



## N a t

I don't even want the other eggs. Like, sorry to sound ungrateful, but I only want the galaxy egg. If I don't get it, I'll jus buy and sell the cheap eggs for bells... Better than nothing, no?


----------



## Bowie

I need my Chao egg, but I actually can't find any more at all, no matter how much I try.


----------



## ayeeitszoe

still as confused as i was before with #3


----------



## Skyfall

I'm slowly starting to lose hope


----------



## SensaiGallade

Number 3 is haunting me...


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

SensaiGallade said:


> Number 3 is haunting me...



So the the Zipper bunny tree...


----------



## moonrisekingdom

tried earlier to figure out #15, took a break, decided to just guess codes i thought fit without really thinking about it....got it right on my second attempt ;_;


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i just want the galaxy egg so much i'm crying these are such hard clues


----------



## LambdaDelta

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Bought a galaxy, Im out bye.



smh I can't believe you didn't go for golden again

(though is that even possible?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> APPARENTLY, but I dont buy it



maybe they just found it by accident


----------



## toxapex

I wonder, are there any eggs left that no one has found?


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm an idiot...


----------



## ayeeitszoe

i dont get it kljsdk;aslda

- - - Post Merge - - -

like what am i even looking for are they all just little egg icons other then #15?


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i'm gonna be so mad when the answers to the clues are released lol


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

ayeeitszoe said:


> i dont get it kljsdk;aslda
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> like what am i even looking for are they all just little egg icons other then #15?



Some are icons but some are not. I can't say which.


----------



## Mars Adept

Zipper's gigantic face makes it difficult to even enter a code.


----------



## ayeeitszoe

Mythicalhoopa said:


> Some are icons but some are not. I can't say which.



ohhhh thankyou!!


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> smh I can't believe you didn't go for golden again
> 
> (though is that even possible?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> maybe they just found it by accident



2 of my friends are going for gold so Im leaving it this year

Alsoseafoodsucks

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I only got gold accidentally last year so chances this year probably werent that good lmao


----------



## Xerolin

i love the new banner, im probably a little late though


----------



## N a t

I am digging so deep for these eggs, that I have discovered terrible things. Things I wish I could unsee. Things so old, you begin to wonder how they've managed to survive all this time...


----------



## piske

Happy Easter, everyone! Thank you, Staff for some lovely eggs.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

i shouldn't have rushed to buy my first poptart egg earlier. i thought i wouldn't get any more clues, but i would've had enough for a chao egg and ik for sure i'm done hunting now ;_;

oh well the poptart eggs are super cute anyways


----------



## SensaiGallade

Lord wow that taken all day to find egg 9. I can finally get a kirby egg now!


----------



## Heyden

good luck golden egg dreamers


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> The Galaxy stock will be more limited than the rest, but it's pretty likely to be restocked at least one more time before the end of the event.
> 
> Zen is almost certainly going to be restocked in the event that it sells out.  Everyone needs a little more zen in their life if you ask me.



But Oblivia, what about the TBT Bells? If collectibles continue getting restocked, the TBT value of them continues to go down, especially in a time when the TBT supply is lower than it was in my payday.

I only wanted TBT Bells, not eggs or egg collectibles.


----------



## tumut

the hunty becomes the hunted


----------



## Xerolin

hi i suffered enough earlier not looking for any more : )))))


----------



## cornimer

I know what clue 3 is but looked evvverywhere and can't find it


----------



## Mars Adept

I can't seem to find anymore eggs.... I guess I'm stuck on six.


----------



## LambdaDelta

VanessaMay18 said:


> I know what clue 3 is but looked evvverywhere and can't find it



I swear that one has to be hidden in the most obtuse place possible


----------



## N a t

IN THE ARMMMMSSSS OF THE ANGELLLLLS


----------



## SensaiGallade

Whoever made egg 3 is going to get a lot of hate directed at them...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The site staff make Zipper creepier than in ACNL. But at least they made the Zipper with maracas and sombrero banner before.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

ughhhhh
i feel like i know #19 and i'm so upset cause i can't find it


----------



## LambdaDelta

SensaiGallade said:


> Whoever made egg 3 is going to get a lot of hate directed at them...



placing bets on oblivia


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> placing bets on oblivia



I remember when Justin used to be the biggest troll of the site admins. Now Oblivia is possessing that trait.


----------



## aleshapie

VanessaMay18 said:


> I know what clue 3 is but looked evvverywhere and can't find it



Ditto. I swear I am going cross-eyed now!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yeah. I gave up on finding more eggs. I haven't looked at things hard enough to remember.


----------



## Bowie

I can't find any anywhere. I really don't want to, but I'm seriously considering just buying the poptart egg and asking to buy someone's Chao egg for up to 1,000 TBT Bells.

I'm just paranoid I'll run out of time to grab it.


----------



## Malaionus

Petey Piranha said:


> I don't even want the other eggs. Like, sorry to sound ungrateful, but I only want the galaxy egg. If I don't get it, I'll jus buy and sell the cheap eggs for bells... Better than nothing, no?



i might do that


----------



## Alolan_Apples

While we don't know who written each clue, I also don't know which staff member took away my apple language translator. The apples know where the eggs are, but they don't speak english. Therefore, I made a translator to translate their words, but then the mods took it away! 

I guess they don't want even apples helping their master or the other members.


----------



## Zireael

I just looked through 60+ pages of a thread I was certain was relevant and found absolutely nothing... Just a question, hopefully this isn't asking too much; but how old can the posts be that the eggs are hidden in? Like are they recent topics or can they be extremely old? pray4answerty


----------



## N a t

cri


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Bowie said:


> I can't find any anywhere. I really don't want to, but I'm seriously considering just buying the poptart egg and asking to buy someone's Chao egg for up to 1,000 TBT Bells.
> 
> I'm just paranoid I'll run out of time to grab it.



NO

BOWIE I STILL TRUST IN YOU


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apple2012 said:


> I remember when Justin used to be the biggest troll of the site admins. Now Oblivia is possessing that trait.



admin powers are a hell of a drug


----------



## Bowie

Taiko said:


> NO
> 
> BOWIE I STILL TRUST IN YOU



I've tried!


----------



## Amilee

Apple2012 said:


> But Oblivia, what about the TBT Bells? If collectibles continue getting restocked, the TBT value of them continues to go down, especially in a time when the TBT supply is lower than it was in my payday.
> 
> I only wanted TBT Bells, not eggs or egg collectibles.



I'm sorry but that's not the point of this event. The point is to get the new egg collectibles, not getting the most bells out of it. I get that some people just get the new collectibles to sell them and that's perfectly fine but asking for a limited restock just to get more bells out of it is pretty selfish imo.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

oh well, i'm happy that i could at least get the zen egg!


----------



## Xerolin

LambdaDelta said:


> admin powers are a hell of a drug



gotta be


----------



## Malaionus

i might know what 3 means ???

- - - Post Merge - - -

it makes sense now that they changed it


----------



## Xerolin

Bowie said:


> I've tried!



KEEP TRYING DANGIT


----------



## Paperboy012305

I think im just gonna go for Zen egg and Poptart egg. If I can find one more.


----------



## Malaionus

i only need 5 more T-T


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh wow. I just winged it on Egg 5 and I got it. Now to get what I want.


----------



## Bowie

Xerolin said:


> KEEP TRYING DANGIT



I don't know how you guys found more than 10, honestly. I'd have no idea where to look beyond what I already have!

I'll just pray for a miracle.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright. I can't do no more. I wonder who's gonna get the golden egg.


----------



## seliph

_FINALLY_


----------



## Alolan_Apples

gyro said:


> _FINALLY_



You got one of the two difficult eggs?


----------



## N a t

gyro said:


> _FINALLY_



Ohhhhhh


----------



## seliph

Apple2012 said:


> You got one of the two difficult eggs?



what's the 2nd difficult one


----------



## Alolan_Apples

gyro said:


> what's the 2nd difficult one



I was referring to 3 and 15 as the two difficult eggs.

Keep it up and the golden egg will be yours.


----------



## seliph

Apple2012 said:


> I was referring to 3 and 15 as the two difficult eggs.
> 
> Keep it up and the golden egg will be yours.



15 is ez pz


----------



## ZekkoXCX

gyro said:


> 15 is ez pz



DID YOU GOT 3

ARE YOU GOD SON

Also , can eggs (eggs you found with clues and stuff) be gifted ?o??


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Taiko said:


> Also , can eggs (eggs you found with clues and stuff) be gifted ?o??



Nope, but you can cash them in for TBT bells.


----------



## SensaiGallade

I FOUND 19!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Apple2012 said:


> Nope, but you can cash them in for TBT bells.



Aw :'( Well thank you anyways!


----------



## Flare

I'm on a quest for that Chao Egg.

I'll search the forums for an hour if I have to for a Sixth egg.


----------



## seliph

Taiko said:


> ARE YOU GOD SON



no im God Dad


----------



## Bowie

Truffle is the nicest person in the whole bloody world and gifted me a Chao egg. Speechless.

Spent my eggs on the poptart egg. I'm done here.

However frustrating this game may be, I look forward to it every year (and every year I pretend to myself I won't participate)!

I can die happy now.


----------



## Vizionari

I'm wondering whether to keep going for the galaxy egg or cave to the zen egg xD;


----------



## seliph

Vizionari said:


> I'm wondering whether to keep going for the galaxy egg or cave to the zen egg xD;



That's close to my problem right now, I could buy that galaxy egg but the zen egg is so cute too and I'm stumped


----------



## Flare

wtf I found an egg in a minute.


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> no im God Dad



Chrom is an Egg God.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I give up.  I'm either stupid or don't know this site well enough to find anything.  Poptart Egg, here I come.  And I wanted the Galaxy Egg so badly...


----------



## Jacob4

h e l p


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Chrom is an Egg God.



u know what they say

your man gives u the strength to find eggs on a forum for a completely different game


----------



## Malaionus

i thought i had 3

- - - Post Merge - - -

:/

- - - Post Merge - - -

maybe if i look harder


----------



## Mars Adept

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm either stupid or don't know this site well enough to find anything.



I think I'm both.


----------



## Flare

Please tell me someone has solved Egg 3 yet. D:


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> u know what they say
> 
> your man gives u the strength to find eggs on a forum for a completely different game



I need to keep these quotes about Chrom and eggs.


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I need to keep these quotes about Chrom and eggs.



Sorry Chrom only helps me


----------



## ayeeitszoe

not to sure if i'm aloud to ask this but with number #15 are you able to work it out with only one or do you need to open up several because they keep changing every time?


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> Sorry Chrom only helps me



But Frederick won't let Chrom go egg hunting for TBT's Favorite Seafood without his permission.


----------



## N a t

No galaxy egg fome :c


----------



## seliph

hey jer can i get a uhhhhhhhhhh one more galaxy egg


----------



## Flare

Welp... least the Chao egg reminds me of the good ol' days.


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> hey jer can i get a uhhhhhhhhhh one more galaxy egg



Go for the golden egg. Chrom would be proud of you.


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Go for the golden egg. Chrom would be proud of you.



No


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> No



Frederick is disappointed in Chrom now.... how dare you.


----------



## Malaionus

i looked through 400 pages for 12


----------



## Sig

wait a minute I Am Confusion
what do i do with the codes? im so dumb lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait i.......i think i know what im doin i think


----------



## Amilee

Wow +10 to who had the idea for egg 20


----------



## scotch

IM SO FRIGGIN CLOSE TO ONE MORE EGG


----------



## pandapples

waaait I just got 15 eggs pls restock galaxy


----------



## scotch

f this selling my eggs


----------



## Han Solo

I hate 15 so much omg


----------



## Bcat

I finally broke down and bought a chao egg. I was scared they'd all get gone so I panicked


----------



## scotch

who wants my eggs


----------



## Mars Adept

scotch said:


> who wants my eggs



What eggs do you have?


----------



## scotch

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> What eggs do you have?



nevermind i messed up


----------



## lemoncrossing

scotch said:


> who wants my eggs



If you're talking about the currency, I'm not sure you can transfer them, can you?


----------



## scotch

lj4702 said:


> If you're talking about the currency, I'm not sure you can transfer them, can you?



you can't


----------



## Mars Adept

lj4702 said:


> If you're talking about the currency, I'm not sure you can transfer them, can you?



No, I thought Scotch bought an egg.


----------



## Oblivia

gyro said:


> hey jer can i get a uhhhhhhhhhh one more galaxy egg





pandapples said:


> waaait I just got 15 eggs pls restock galaxy



JEREMY DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO STOCK THE SHOP HI HERE I AM.


----------



## scotch

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> No, I thought Scotch bought an egg.



so did i


----------



## Sig

scotch said:


> who wants my eggs



me


----------



## lemoncrossing

Should I get the chao or Kirby egg? Can't figure out which will be worth more...


----------



## Mars Adept

Oblivia said:


> JEREMY DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO STOCK THE SHOP HI HERE I AM.



But Jeremy is the site owner.


----------



## scotch

I NEED ONE MORE EGG


----------



## kikotoot

The chao egg is based on the chao from the sonic games, like, the thing that followed cream, right? I can't tell if that's what it is or if I'm horribly mistaken. The blue and yellow seem to fit, though  .

edit: added a coma
look at me and my self edits whoop *thumbs up*


----------



## Paperboy012305

I feel like I should go for more, but I don't wanna melt my brain even further. And if I did. I'll just buy another Poptart Egg for profit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really wanted to go for Galaxy Egg, but I can't figure out anymore...


----------



## Oblivia

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> But Jeremy is the site owner.



That's what HE thinks!



kikotoot said:


> The chao egg is based on the chao from the sonic games, like, the thing that followed cream, right? I can't tell if that's what it is or if I'm horribly mistaken. The blue and yellow seem to fit, though  .
> 
> edit: added a coma
> look at me and my self edits whoop *thumbs up*



It is!  It's based on the Chao Egg from Sonic Adventures 2:


----------



## moonphyx

I accidentally found Egg 7 c: I was out all day so I definitely need to catch up!


----------



## LambdaDelta

honestly you should just make all future eggs based off of the chao egg variants from the sonic adventure/advance games


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oblivia said:


> That's what HE thinks!
> 
> 
> 
> It is!  It's based on the Chao Egg from Sonic Adventures 2:


THAT'S MY CHILDHOOD!


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> JEREMY DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO STOCK THE SHOP HI HERE I AM.








though now i wanna see if i can actually get 25 eggs HHHHHH


----------



## N a t

I'ma give up here. I know this don't end till Monday night, but I don't have the energy, and the Galaxy egg will be sold out soon for good. Was all in good fun tho. And I still don't feel as stressed as I did for the last Woods Expedition lmao. Who wants an egg? I can get a Kirby, Chao, or 2 Pop Tart eggs. Plz no ask if you have egg tho. I will check youuu...


----------



## Flare

I hope this is the chao that hatches.


----------



## N a t

Flare said:


> I hope this is the chao that hatches.



LMAO GIT THAT LIL EDGE BABY OUTTA HERE


----------



## moonphyx

Wow I found egg 23, I would have never guessed it tbh that one is hard!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh my gosh. Next year. You guys should make some eggs based off of Monster Hunter.


----------



## Jacob4

literally i feel like i know every single one and ive only gotten 1 and ive been stuck on 1 forever, how


----------



## N a t

F L a K e said:


> literally i feel like i know every single one and ive only gotten 1 and ive been stuck on 1 forever, how



Chu want egg???


----------



## seliph

Petey Piranha said:


> I'ma give up here. I know this don't end till Monday night, but I don't have the energy, and the Galaxy egg will be sold out soon for good. Was all in good fun tho. And I still don't feel as stressed as I did for the last Woods Expedition lmao. Who wants an egg? I can get a Kirby, Chao, or 2 Pop Tart eggs. Plz no ask if you have egg tho. I will check youuu...



No one said this was the last galaxy restock



..... is this the last galaxy restock

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh my gosh. Next year. You guys should make some eggs based off of Monster Hunter.



Nice try Jake get out of Paperboy's account


----------



## N a t

gyro said:


> No one said this was the last galaxy restock
> 
> 
> 
> ..... is this the last galaxy restock



I believe when I asked earlier, Oblivia or Tina (cannot remember) told me that there would be like at least one more restock, but the Galaxy egg is supposed to be limited.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It took me like 2 days to find 7 eggs meng.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm just assuming tbh, but I wouldn't hold my breath. The event ends tomorra night.


----------



## kikotoot

Oblivia said:


> That's what HE thinks!
> 
> 
> 
> It is!  It's based on the Chao Egg from Sonic Adventures 2:



Now I'm feeling more conflicted 'cuz i love those chao 
On the upside there's no more uncertainty as to what the egg represents.


----------



## Paperboy012305

gyro said:


> No one said this was the last galaxy restock
> 
> 
> 
> ..... is this the last galaxy restock
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try Jake get out of Paperboy's account


Well, you can control my account, but not my brain. Which is what I used to think about the idea.


----------



## lemoncrossing

If someone wants to give/sell me a poptart egg i will be happy c:


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> though now i wanna see if i can actually get 25 eggs HHHHHH



Make Chrom become the next legend.


----------



## Jacob4

ok im done, literally cant find any more even though i think i know the places for like half of them lol


----------



## N a t

F L a K e said:


> ok im done, literally cant find any more even though i think i know the places for like half of them lol



We can be failures togever.


----------



## Zireael

Petey Piranha said:


> We can be failures togever.



Count me in too. I'm one away from zen and I feel like crying.


----------



## N a t

Elvenfrost said:


> Count me in too. I'm one away from zen and I feel like crying.



Don't cri fren, jus lego.

- - - Post Merge - - -

At least the poopturd egg matches my aesthetic.


----------



## Nerd House

Just got to this, and I can already tell I wont be able to solve a single one.
It's like the clues get harder and harder every year.


----------



## N a t

Hay guys what should I make my 12th collectible?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

i find it funny how the page had 25 members viewing it rn lol


----------



## N a t

O I like house ther nvm


----------



## Araie

Ahhh I just need one more! I'm so close yet so far. D:


----------



## N a t

I cheer fur u all


----------



## LambdaDelta

I swear I think I have #19 figured out, but I can't for the life of me remember where it's at

- - - Post Merge - - -



Petey Piranha said:


> Hay guys what should I make my 12th collectible?



golden egg


----------



## ZekkoXCX

If this is not a proof either Zipper is demonic or mods are just going on hard drugs , then i dont know what else could be


----------



## N a t

LambdaDelta said:


> I swear I think I have #19 figured out, but I can't for the life of me remember where it's at
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> golden egg



Yeet

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taiko said:


> View attachment 197463
> 
> If this is not a proof either Zipper is demonic or mods are just going on hard drugs , then i dont know what else could be



His collectibles just scream, "I'm a homeless sociopath."


----------



## StarrySkye3

Welp at least I have enough for a poptart!


----------



## Chicha

I'm going to kick myself once we all find out what the answers are to these eggs. =v=


----------



## StarrySkye3

Yayy thank you for making #3 easier. Now make them all easier. ;D


----------



## Mars Adept

MonsterMaddie said:


> Yayy thank you for making #3 easier. Now make them all easier. ;D



#3 is not easier. It's only more painful.


----------



## aleshapie

Justin said:


> I would like to apologize in advance for any Zipper banners I put up throughout this event.
> 
> Have fun ya'll.


Lies. All lies. 

Lying liarface!


----------



## kikotoot

Taiko said:


> View attachment 197463
> 
> If this is not a proof either Zipper is demonic or mods are just going on hard drugs , then i dont know what else could be



part of me wishes i could be coming up with fun stuff like that to pull 
on the other hand, I make incredibly hard clue hunts for my cousins each year, so I recently expressed that part of me just enough to satiate myself.


----------



## N a t

Chicha said:


> I'm going to kick myself once we all find out what the answers are to these eggs. =v=



We do every event, girl. We all do >>


----------



## Flare

Yay, I finally found Egg 15!

Now let me try to crack Egg 3... and some more!


----------



## Han Solo

Ha @ #21. 
Two more until I can get a poptart and then I'll have the two that I want. ; w ;


----------



## Chicha

Petey Piranha said:


> We do every event, girl. We all do >>



This event is tougher than the fair's mirror event. ._.


----------



## Seroja

Zipper is ruining my concentration!


----------



## scotch

can this bs just stop i wanna see my threads ffs


----------



## StarrySkye3

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> #3 is not easier. It's only more painful.



Yeah, agreed. *RIP*


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have a strong feeling nobody will win the Golden Egg this year.


----------



## toxapex

Taiko said:


> View attachment 197463
> 
> If this is not a proof either Zipper is demonic or mods are just going on hard drugs , then i dont know what else could be



They've been eating too many of those deviled eggs


----------



## kikotoot

I am only just seeing this


----------



## King Dorado

good luck to gyro, sparro, and everyone else chasing the golden egg-- i hope one of yall gets it done!!

also, pls admins (Oblivia/Justin) throw one more restock if needs be before closing tomorrow night for the benefit of these folks hanging in there in the chase for golden egg, those who come up short deserve the chance to snag on e of the other rare eggs...

also also, i havent solved #3, but if it turns out to be completely idiotic and screwy then i am totally confident it was not- not - written by Oblivia!!


----------



## Javocado

Welp, let's get cracking.


----------



## DaCoSim

Ok. Zipper is starting to freak me out. Ugh. Just got home. Time to hunt some more. 

Hey mod-e-o's. Have u guys double checked where u put #3 to make for absolute certainty that there is an egg there? I was completely 100% sure and after the hint, even more so but still didn't find that devil of an egg. (Ba doom Ching).


----------



## Paperboy012305

Inb4 egg 3 has nothing to do with Seafood.


----------



## ams

Incredible job on that Zipper face in the tree. I'm officially disturbed.


----------



## Holla

kikotoot said:


> I am only just seeing this
> View attachment 197467



Same here. I even bought the Chao Egg before seeing your post and realizing this.


----------



## Laudine

DaCoSim said:


> Ok. Zipper is starting to freak me out. Ugh. Just got home. Time to hunt some more.
> 
> Hey mod-e-o's. Have u guys double checked where u put #3 to make for absolute certainty that there is an egg there? I was completely 100% sure and after the hint, even more so but still didn't find that devil of an egg. (Ba doom Ching).



Yes, I checked and the egg is in its place


----------



## Mars Adept

Laudine said:


> Yes, I checked and the egg is in its place



LIES.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'mma hit the hay now. Night guys.


----------



## Mars Adept

Good night.

Also, Gyro is so close to the golden egg. I think Bunny Hood Chrom might be his good luck charm.


----------



## DaCoSim

Laudine said:


> Yes, I checked and the egg is in its place



Maybe only the magic mods can see it!!! J/k. Well then....

Thx for answering Laudine!!! And fantastic job on all this artwork!!!


----------



## toadsworthy

the suspense is killing me


----------



## Zireael

Wow, I found 2 somewhere I really didn't expect. Now I have my zen egg! I can rest easy, I am done. Good night.


----------



## Mars Adept

I misread Jeremy's update post this whole time, I thought this entire time the egg hunt was to end at 11AM EST today, but it'll actually be 11PM. Uhhhhh...


----------



## toxapex

Javocado said:


> Welp, let's get cracking.



I was wondering where u were, without ur constant egg puns this was a hollow shell of a thread


----------



## Espurr

that poptart egg is crazy good


----------



## DaCoSim

Toadsworthy, your line up is *****!!!


----------



## seliph

DaCoSim said:


> Toadsworthy, your line up is *****!!!



damn came back to see toad get mcfreakin' roasted


----------



## Skyfall

Anyone got the golden egg yet?


----------



## King Dorado

Skyfall said:


> Anyone got the golden egg yet?



no

but gyro and Sparro are in the hunt...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Time to click everything tonight since the places where I THINK the clues lead don't have my eggers. I NEED A GALAXY EGG


----------



## LambdaDelta

dear everyone

make less goddamn threads


----------



## ZekkoXCX

LambdaDelta said:


> dear everyone
> 
> make less goddamn threads



dear lambdadelta
>no


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> dear everyone
> 
> make less goddamn threads



Let's all agree to never post again


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Laudine said:


> I'll be waiting!!



How did I miss this? I put up something in the contact the staff board.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> Let's all agree to never post again



just post in existing threads

I'm 71 pages into brewsters and only in september of last year


----------



## Skyfall

I am now starting to click on random threads hoping to get lucky.  What has this come to...


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> Let's all agree to never post again



Let's all agree to never be creative again.


----------



## waterfallcrossing

couldnt fins a third egg....i retire


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> just post in existing threads
> 
> I'm 71 pages into brewsters and only in september of last year



if anything is this far i will cry right here right now


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> if anything is this far i will cry right here right now



NO! DON'T GIVE UP!

By the way, have you figured out Egg #3 or #15 yet?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I found #8 stumbling in the dark

and lmao I was thinking about what it related to earlier, so go me for still managing to completely miss it


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> NO! DON'T GIVE UP!
> 
> By the way, have you figured out Egg #3 or #15 yet?



I got both of those quite the while ago


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> I got both of those quite the while ago



You are amazing.

Do it for us, and you'll prove to us all that Chrom is not a bad Fire Emblem character.


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> You are amazing.
> 
> Do it for us, and you'll prove to us all that Chrom is not a bad Fire Emblem character.



No offense but I'm participating for my own fun and I really don't care what you guys think about Fire Emblem characters


----------



## Bowie

gyro said:


> No offense but I'm participating for my own fun and I really don't care what you guys think about Fire Emblem characters



That's what all winners say.


----------



## LambdaDelta

found #16

and lmao I completely forgot about what it referred to


----------



## seliph

Im pissed @ clue 24 I think i'm just gonna sleep on it 'cause wtf


----------



## brownboy102

gyro said:


> Im pissed @ clue 24 I think i'm just gonna sleep on it 'cause wtf



Yeah and 20 like moderators what is this please make it easier i'm begging you


----------



## LambdaDelta

I found #2

and would've never found it normally, due to a lack of caring lol


----------



## seliph

will there be more galaxy egg restocks i must know


----------



## toxapex

Just finally found another egg (16) and it is 3am and i am going to sleep. Have fun hunting eggs everyone!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> Im pissed @ clue 24 I think i'm just gonna sleep on it 'cause wtf



I really hope my idea for it isn't right, because if so there's absolutely no way I can get


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> I really hope my idea for it isn't right, because if so there's absolutely no way I can get



I have had so many ideas where I was like OMG I GOT IT and they were all wrong


----------



## toxapex

gyro said:


> Im pissed @ clue 24 I think i'm just gonna sleep on it 'cause wtf



Yeah I can't tell if it's animal crossing related or site-related or some other game or what


----------



## seliph

toxapex said:


> Yeah I can't tell if it's animal crossing related or site-related or some other game or what



I think it means I should sell Jeremy to the black market


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Just landed at home. Debating whether to go to sleep or continue the hunt. I feel like I'm so close on a bunch but my brain feels like mush.


----------



## Bowie

FYI, I actually tried solving 15 and I kept getting genitalia-related results. Really curious to find out what some of these were.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Officially giving up, got my Zen Egg and I'm gunna TRY to put my damn mind at ease now. Good luck everyone else though! Can't wait to see the answers so I can beat myself over them! XD


----------



## Franny

some of these are so easy i dont know why im just now figuring them out whoops :V


----------



## seliph

Why are yall giving up it ends tomorrow at 11

That being said I'm debating buying a galaxy egg now since I don't really want the gold egg anyways, I just want my sidebar to say 25 lmao


----------



## Javocado

okay i'm knee deep in looking for threads that might not even exist


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> Why are yall giving up it ends tomorrow at 11
> 
> That being said I'm debating buying a galaxy egg now since I don't really want the gold egg anyways, I just want my sidebar to say 25 lmao



If only gold eggs were giftable.


----------



## Vizionari

can someone buy me a galaxy egg lmao

but seriously my mind is just dead from these clues getting me nowhere


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> If only gold eggs were giftable.



I think they are but good luck buying one


----------



## Mars Adept

They aren't. Also...



gyro said:


> No offense but I'm participating for my own fun and I really don't care what you guys think about Fire Emblem characters



I love Chrom. He's so childish, and is the perfect fit for an Easter egg hunt.


----------



## seliph

o i thought i remembered someone trying to buy one a while ago


----------



## Mars Adept

Chrom is so innocent, he just wants to have fun, but the egg hunt is too difficult. Poor little guy...


----------



## Franny

i take my last post back these are actually difficult wth


----------



## Mars Adept

Spy said:


> i take my last post back these are actually difficult wth



We have the same amount of eggs.


----------



## Franny

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> We have the same amount of eggs.



im aiming to get galaxy but that seems so far away


----------



## Mars Adept

9 eggs to go...


----------



## sej

Ok omg well done to who came up with egg 4 it's actually so funny lmao


----------



## Abbaba

I officially give up on the galaxy egg and maybe life.


----------



## LambdaDelta

why am I still looking I should be going to sleep I have actual stuff to do tomorrow


----------



## DaCoSim

gyro said:


> damn came back to see toad get mcfreakin' roasted



Lol! It means your line up is 5 star!!!!! I think it looks amazeballs!!!


----------



## Lancelot

Ugh, number three sucks ass. I went past it like 6 times yesterday ;_;


----------



## Javocado

yay for scrambled space eggs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

When will our Zipper fueled nightmare end?


----------



## B e t h a n y

I gave up and bought a pop tart egg rip


----------



## LambdaDelta

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ugh, number three sucks ass. I went past it like 6 times yesterday ;_;



oh goodie now i feel like checking for it again for the 50th time


also I really wish i could just ask where a certain post is, since I *think* an egg might be there but I can't at all remember where the said post is at

made extra worse by being largely unrelated to the topic to my memory


----------



## cornimer

I FOUND EGG 21!!
Whoever hid that, that was really smart


----------



## SensaiGallade

5 eggs till I complete the hunt ;_;


----------



## Carnage

Will the Chao Egg be restocked in the shop? Since the shop is going to be open for buying eggs for a few days? <3


----------



## Lancelot

I think this meme i found on instagram perfectly.sums up the egg hunt


----------



## Barbara

I NEED MORE EGGS
it's so annoying to see other people talking about "really easy" eggs, but I just can't find them. I also really want to know what the eggs that are called 'clever' and 'funny' by people are.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So since I probably won't find any more eggs, should I get a Kirby or a Chao egg?


----------



## chocopug

Well I've found enough for a zen egg, so that's good, but I reeeeeally want a galaxy egg... I was hoping my brain might work out some more clues while I was asleep but nope, it has let me down T_T


----------



## Justin

Oblivia said:


> That's what HE thinks!
> 
> 
> 
> It is!  It's based on the Chao Egg from Sonic Adventures 2:



Thunder - Last Saturday at 9:48 AM
love the chao 1

Tina - Last Saturday at 9:48 AM
who broke the news to justin that it's a sonic thing

Justin - Last Saturday at 9:48 AM
WHAT


speaking of, restocked some of those terrible sonic eggs if you hate yourself enough to buy one!

_and zen_


----------



## Abbaba

I feel like one of those moms at a carnival or a fair that offers to buy a prize at one of the stalls just cos her kid really wants it
Me offering for the galaxy egg: How much you want for the galaxy egg? 50? 100? 200? I can go higher 

These clues are unfair, I don't have a big enough brain capacity to be thinking that hard


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Barbara said:


> I NEED MORE EGGS
> it's so annoying to see other people talking about "really easy" eggs, but I just can't find them. I also really want to know what the eggs that are called 'clever' and 'funny' by people are.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So since I probably won't find any more eggs, should I get a Kirby or a Chao egg?



Kirby! His cute lil face will go well with your other collectibles IMO


----------



## Barbara

kikotoot said:


> edit: added a coma



haha wat

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Kirby! His cute lil face will go well with your other collectibles IMO



Don't pretend like there is any logic or matching in my collectibles. xD


----------



## Xandra

Please. Somebody tell me why Zipper's face is rotating...


----------



## Coach

Just found my 6th egg, will take a break and then maybe try and get 3 more for a poptart egg. 

tfw togepi egg is made worthless because of the poptart egg


----------



## cornimer

Xandra said:


> Please. Somebody tell me why Zipper's face is rotating...



He is reflecting all of our mental states.
Which is. Absolute insanity


----------



## StarrySkye3

Xandra said:


> Please. Somebody tell me why Zipper's face is rotating...



He's not dude... you must be seeing things.. are you ok??? Lol


----------



## Heyden

last galaxy egg y'all, unless the mods are feeling generous then hurry up


----------



## sej

Hoping to get 3 more eggs!


----------



## chocopug

I'm giving up. Too tired to think today. Got my zen egg. Good luck y'all!


----------



## toxapex

WAKEY WAKEY EGGS AND EGGS A N D E G G S A  N  D  E  G  G  S

I should probably add that I'm worried now about spending the day looking for more eggs. What if I can finally afford a galaxy egg, but all that's left by then are poptart eggs?? A dangerous risk.......


----------



## cornimer

I already got all the eggs I wanted but I am fueled by spite to try and find #3


----------



## toxapex

Also how do you check how many of a certain egg are in stock?? Is that possible


----------



## cornimer

toxapex said:


> Also how do you check how many of a certain egg are in stock?? Is that possible



If you scroll over the picture of the egg it will tell you how many are in stock, how many have been bought, etc


----------



## DaCoSim

Morning all. Happy hunting!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a suggestion. Since nobody can find Egg #3, can you lower the golden egg's price? Clearly, Clue #3 of this hunt is worse than Clue #10 of 2015.

You can also make the golden egg a raffle prize.


----------



## Araie

Apple2012 said:


> You can also make the golden egg a raffle prize.



I think the golden egg is more of something to be earned for suffering through the frustration of solving clues (which would then commemorate that) rather than just by pure luck. But hey, that's just my opinion. ;D


----------



## TykiButterfree

Only 15 more eggs for a galaxy egg! Haha jk.


----------



## Jake

Apple2012 said:


> I have a suggestion. Since nobody can find Egg #3, can you lower the golden egg's price? Clearly, Clue #3 of this hunt is worse than Clue #10 of 2015.
> 
> You can also make the golden egg a raffle prize.



Some users have already found Egg #3


----------



## sej

OMG ZIPPER IS SPINNING ON THE TREE NOW


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> Some users have already found Egg #3



So it's not as bad as Clue #10 two years ago?


----------



## Justin

Apple2012 said:


> So it's not as bad as Clue #10 two years ago?



#24 is the new #10


----------



## StarrySkye3

I 100% without a doubt know what some of these mean but omg the scrolling!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You know, I haven't found a single egg on computer or laptop. I got 12 of them either through iPhone or iPad.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sej said:


> OMG ZIPPER IS SPINNING ON THE TREE NOW



better then when he was zooming out at our faces last night...


----------



## Linksonic1

When you think you have it but you have no idea what thread it would be in ;-;


----------



## Bcat

I just figured out what clue number 5 is but the first page to this post won't load for me!! D:


----------



## StarrySkye3

Bcat said:


> I just figured out what clue number 5 is but the first page to this post won't load for me!! D:



#5 is a puzzle so you have to type in the answer in place of the codehere!


----------



## Bcat

MonsterMaddie said:


> #5 is a puzzle so you have to type in the answer in place of the codehere!



I know, but the first page of this thread wouldn't load so I could get to the codehere link. but luckily it did, and I claimed my egg!


----------



## Flare

Justin said:


> #24 is the new #10



Phew, I thought I was the only one who was struggling with it.


----------



## StarrySkye3

Bcat said:


> I know, but the first page of this thread wouldn't load so I could get to the codehere link. but luckily it did, and I claimed my egg!



Ahh gottcha! That's awesome


----------



## Paperboy012305

The current Zipper Tree Bunny be like:


----------



## Aarca

I really want a galaxy egg but I'm pretty sure I won't be able to figure out any of the clues in time. I'm going to feel so stupid after the answers are revealed.


----------



## Coach

I'm starting to think my personal goal of finding 3 more eggs will take too long 

Also, no idea who made this, but I bookmarked it a few years ago and hoped someone might enjoy it. Link to TBT easter themed game


----------



## Bcat

here's a question: when the answers are revealed will we not only know what thread they were in, but what post in the thread?


----------



## Flare

I'm going to be honest, the Golden Easter Egg is terrible, I'd buy 4 Chao Eggs if I had 25 eggs instead. 
Speaking of that, will there be more Chao eggs in stock?


----------



## r a t

Bcat said:


> here's a question: when the answers are revealed will we not only know what thread they were in, but what post in the thread?



iirc there's usually a direct link to the egg unless it's not in a post


----------



## brownboy102

So 24 and 20 are gonna kill me and probably 14 too so can you guys lower the golden egg price


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I think I glitched on egg 15 D: I tried to type in the code but it wouldn't load so I refreshed my internet and now it won't work. I'm almost 100% sure that my answer is correct :'(


----------



## tumut

I'm hungry for more eggsssss 

If I could get 24 like last year that would be amaze


----------



## Lancelot

People been saying it but Google actually helps lmfao &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## toxapex

ngl before they changed "seafood" to "calamari" i was seriously looking for a sidon thirst thread somewhere


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

I found egg #21 eggcidentally. Now I'm not sure what to do as this was uneggspected.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> I'm starting to think my personal goal of finding 3 more eggs will take too long
> 
> Also, no idea who made this, but I bookmarked it a few years ago and hoped someone might enjoy it. Link to TBT easter themed game



Hmm... not sure about the choice of music, but it seems kinda cool. Playing through it at the moment.


----------



## Sig

i found my first egg

- - - Post Merge - - -

I WORKED OUT A PUZZLE IM SO SMART


----------



## PeeBraiin

I'm skipping class for this  Who am i?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, will eggs eb restocked or no?


----------



## Heichou_

I'm skipping too so I can find one more egg  :') I need the Chao egg in my life


----------



## Pinkbell

I got one egg qq all I wanted was the poptart one, so not good at this LOL


----------



## Barbara

I need to figure out #15... Just WHAT do the letters mean? I've found some pattern in it but I still have no clue. Are the letters even meant to form a word?


----------



## Nightmares

Lmao people are skipping class oml


----------



## lemoncrossing

I'm in class trying to figure these out. Thank goodness for mobile :')


----------



## PeeBraiin

I keep thinking I got number 6 but I can't seem to figure it out!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

What eggs have become for people to skip their classes


----------



## Franny

omg. you guys. dont do it in class. you have all day. dont risk getting in trouble. (unless youre doing nothing in class then oops)


----------



## PeeBraiin

MANAGED TO SNAG THE LAST GALAXY EGG


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Aaaaaand craaaap , chaos eggs got sold out

Oh well , atleast i have the galaxy ones


----------



## cIementine

found egg 7!! super proud, very smart clue lmao


----------



## visibleghost

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I found egg #21 eggcidentally. Now I'm not sure what to do as this was uneggspected.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... not sure about the choice of music, but it seems kinda cool. Playing through it at the moment.



xcuse u the music is very beautiful . it's 4/20 soon u gotta get into th spirit


----------



## Twix

Oh my goodness the hunt is much harder than last year but I managed to find 10 and I'm feeling dead. Now to wait for some restocks. Good luck to anyone who is going for the Golden Egg!


----------



## Vizionari

can we get a restock of zen eggs


----------



## cIementine

getting another egg has boosted my confidence but i'm not getting anywhere with the others lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm finding eggs by clicking on threads that seem reasonable. No luck so far...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know the rest, so i'm winging it.


----------



## PeeBraiin

^ me tbh
Also, I only need TWO MORE I just want that pop tart egg! >.<


----------



## Paperboy012305

Universaljellyfish said:


> ^ me tbh
> Also, I only need TWO MORE I just want that pop tart egg! >.<


I already have a Poptart Egg, i'm just getting another for profit when I want to sell it to others.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Paperboy012305 said:


> I already have a Poptart Egg, i'm just getting another for profit when I want to sell it to others.



Can I buy yours for 600 tbt? B)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Universaljellyfish said:


> Can I buy yours for 600 tbt? B)


When I get another one.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Paperboy012305 said:


> When I get another one.



hmu when you get it my guy!


----------



## Zireael

The front page seems to have borked for me, I dunno if it has anything to do with how excited Zipper is, or maybe it's because I'm on mobile atm.


----------



## cornimer

Oh gosh the zipper spinning intensified


----------



## Javocado

Egg 24 wya

or rather what r u lol


----------



## PeeBraiin

Someone got the gold!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I really do have an idea what 24 is, I'm just afraid it'll be wrong.


----------



## SensaiGallade

GOLD IS GONE


----------



## cornimer

ZIPPER NOT AGAIN
I can't look he's making me dizzy


----------



## SensaiGallade

Paperboy012305 said:


> I really do have an idea what 24 is, I'm just afraid it'll be wrong.



Nothing wrong with trying it!


----------



## cIementine

Universaljellyfish said:


> Someone got the gold!



no way 

@ golden egg winner ; _who are you_


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ehh, congrats Gyro!

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanessaMay18 said:


> ZIPPER NOT AGAIN
> I can't look he's making me dizzy


He be like:

Someone got the Golden Egg!!?

FINALLY, ADFHGRDSGHFGJFGDGJHFH!!!


----------



## r a t

24 is a rotten egg js


----------



## Javocado

congrats egg goddess rosie!!!!!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Rosetti said:


> 24 is a rotten egg js



You rock girl


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh. It was her. Congrats. You're hardly mentioned, but for a limited time you'll be mentioned.


----------



## Chicha

Rosetti said:


> 24 is a rotten egg js



Congrats!


----------



## mogyay

Rosetti said:


> 24 is a rotten egg js



congrats my queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cornimer

Congratulations Rosetti!


----------



## Bcat

Rosetti said:


> 24 is a rotten egg js



Congratulations!!!


----------



## cIementine

Rosetti said:


> 24 is a rotten egg js



how even


----------



## Jacob

OMG ROSIE YOOO

LETS
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Now, I thought for sure nobody was gonna win the egg this year, I guess that's never gonna be plausible.


----------



## seliph

ROSIE YAY


----------



## Lancelot

WELCOME TO THE SQUAD ROSIE YEAYEA


----------



## Zireael

Rosetti said:


> 24 is a rotten egg js



Omg you got them all. Congrats, that's amazing! Now I'm really curious to see the answers revealed later.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I need to get another Poptart Egg, time's a wasting.


----------



## seliph

Also can we get another restock pls thank <3


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Rosetti said:


> 24 is a rotten egg js


Congratulations!


----------



## PeeBraiin

gyro said:


> Also can we get another restock pls thank <3



Doubt it :/ But we can hope!


----------



## DaCoSim

CONGRATS Rosie!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

gyro said:


> Also can we get another restock pls thank <3



yes plz mods i need a chao egg


----------



## seliph

Universaljellyfish said:


> Doubt it :/ But we can hope!



I heard the shop was staying open longer than the event but I could have been lied to


----------



## Paperboy012305

What? You'd expect us to get Poptart eggs and those only?


----------



## seliph

Let Me And My Son And Whoever Temari Is Spend Our Eggs


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Congrats Rosetti!


----------



## kikotoot

Im hoping for a restock as well, i think one'll happen though 'cuz currently there is the same total number of zen and galaxy eggs in circulation, and galaxy eggs are the rarest non golden egg this year so should have the lowest total stock (thats my logic). I was hoping to get two more and get chao and kirby but i think ill end up with my initial zen egg goal


----------



## seliph

kikotoot said:


> Im hoping for a restock as well, i think one'll happen though 'cuz currently there is the same total number of zen and galaxy eggs in circulation, and galaxy eggs are the rarest non golden egg this year so should have the lowest total stock (thats my logic). I was hoping to get two more and get chao and kirby but i think ill end up with my initial zen egg goal



If they don't restock galaxy too I will Die

Put like 10 zen and 5 galaxy or something ;n;


----------



## cIementine

decided to give up this time round and just get a pop tart egg lmao, not gonna find the others lets be honest
congrats rosetti!!! amazed??


----------



## Nightmares

Hoping for a zen egg restock even though I don't have enough lmfao 

Pop tart it is??


----------



## roseflower

Congrats Rosetti


----------



## brownboy102

'Grats rosie!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Well done Rosetti! The golden egg is now yours. Don't delete it.


----------



## MelbaBear

Omg. I can't even get 3 and someone got 25? That must've been so hard! You definitely deserve the golden egg!


----------



## toxapex

Rosetti said:


> 24 is a rotten egg js



YOOOO congrats!

I refreshed this thread and saw a bunch of extra pages and thought "who got the gold egg" haha


----------



## Flare

Congrats Rosetti! 

Glad someone was able to crack Egg 24!


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats Rosetti!! Cherish that golden yolk


----------



## Flare

Them eggs are back to torture me. 

Not sure I'll get enough eggs for Kirby or Chao.


----------



## Vizionari

Also eggs restocked lmao


----------



## Aarca

Congrats Rosetti! I hope you enjoy your golden egg.

I don't think I'll be able to get any more eggs, so I'm debating which eggs to buy. Honestly I'm just trying to figure out which one is the most popular so I can make some bells shh.


----------



## Visuals

Congrats Rosetti! Dat Golden egg doe


----------



## Vizionari

I caved and bought a Zen, no hope trying for he Galaxy egg since there's only a few stocked anyway


----------



## Franny

SO CLOSE TO 15


----------



## Rasha

Congratulations, Rosie! you're the best.


----------



## Flare

Holy Crap the Galaxy eggs sold out already. D:


----------



## seliph

_FREEDOM_


----------



## Paperboy012305

I can't do no more hunting. GG.


----------



## Twix

tfw the whole website breaks and you miss the galaxy egg restock


----------



## Lancelot

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh. It was her. Congrats. You're hardly mentioned, but for a limited time you'll be mentioned.



What's this meant to mean, i don't get it


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> What's this meant to mean, i don't get it


Well, I hardly seen her. (Or everyone here) But she'll be noticed for today.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh. It was her. Congrats. You're hardly mentioned, but for a limited time you'll be mentioned.



wow savage

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO AHHHHB I NEED ONE ****ING EGG FOR CHAOOO


----------



## Paperboy012305

Taiko said:


> wow savage
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO AHHHHB I NEED ONE ****ING EGG FOR CHAOOO


I love being savage.


----------



## mogyay

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, I hardly seen her. (Or everyone here) But she'll be noticed for today.



and forevermore since she is amazing and the greatest and i love her


----------



## Lancelot

Paperboy012305 said:


> I love being savage.



You say savage i say rude but to each there own i guess. Good job Rosie


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Paperboy012305 said:


> I love being savage.



I wonder if this a try out to make the winner of the golden egg angry?

Are you trying to get noticed? You are also never noticed here anyways


----------



## NeonxVandal

Rosetti said:


> 24 is a rotten egg js



Congratulations!!! :>


----------



## sizzi

Does anyone know if there's another galaxy egg restock, and I should keep hunting or if I should just buy other eggs before those sell put too?


----------



## watercolorwish

well i cracked (HAH) and just bought the poptart egg. goodbye kirby egg


----------



## cIementine

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, I hardly seen her. (Or everyone here) But she'll be noticed for today.



who are you


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, I still congratulate her.

[SUB]Plz don't ban me...[/SUB]


----------



## Zireael

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, I hardly seen her. (Or everyone here) But she'll be noticed for today.



ur gonna get egged m8


----------



## toxapex

I gave up going for galaxy since I don't have much longer to look for eggs and I would need to find 3 in very quick succession. Instead I got a chao egg and poptart. Actually I'mma go ahead and get another poptart egg bc i like how they look


----------



## seliph

sizzi said:


> Does anyone know if there's another galaxy egg restock, and I should keep hunting or if I should just buy other eggs before those sell put too?



If you really want the galaxy I'd keep trying for it but idk


----------



## cIementine

poyonomatopoeia said:


> well i cracked (HAH) and just bought the poptart egg. goodbye kirby egg



no!!!! hope u get a kirby egg one day :'(


----------



## Flare

Paperboy012305 said:


> I love being rude.


Maybe this is the proper word?


----------



## cIementine

gyro said:


> If you really want the galaxy I'd keep trying for it but idk



did you manage to get 25 eggs too?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ok. I guess I got a little overboard. I'm sorry.


----------



## seliph

pumpkins said:


> did you manage to get 25 eggs too?



Yeah and now my family is starving and I need intense therapy


----------



## toxapex

Dang though, I hope I didn't like. Barely-miss any eggs. I guess I'll wait and see when they post the solutions!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Ok im done i got my chao egg time to dissapear of this forums until idk


----------



## cIementine

gyro said:


> Yeah and now my family is starving and I need intense therapy



sounds like success to me
congrats!!!


----------



## Heichou_

HAH yes it was so worth skipping school, I've got my beautiful Chao eggy


----------



## Franny

i caved and just got zen egg
rip


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spy said:


> i caved and just got zen egg
> rip


You an me both.


----------



## cIementine

i love when the website breaks and the only think that works is zipper spinnin on the banner smh


----------



## Zireael

toxapex said:


> Dang though, I hope I didn't like. Barely-miss any eggs. I guess I'll wait and see when they post the solutions!



The way things are looking, I think many of us have probably glossed over #3 completely lol, considering the flood of users in what seemed to be the correct forum last night. I still haven't found it, I'm really curious but it's probably going to hurt to find out lmao.


----------



## seliph

pumpkins said:


> sounds like success to me
> congrats!!!


Thanks!!!



Heichou_ said:


> HAH yes it was so worth skipping school


Why.jpg


----------



## ZekkoXCX

gyro said:


> Yeah and now my family is starving and I need intense therapy



sidon is proud of u <3


----------



## cIementine

Heichou_ said:


> HAH yes it was so worth skipping school, I've got my beautiful Chao eggy



eggucation always comes first

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elvenfrost said:


> The way things are looking, I think many of us have probably glossed over #3 completely lol, considering the flood of users in what seemed to be the correct forum last night. I still haven't found it, I'm really curious but it's probably going to hurt to find out lmao.



i know exactly what ur on about and i swear i looked everywhere possible and i know i missed something so when answers are released i will also hope to be released, except into the sweet release of death


----------



## Barbara

How many more hours until it ends? Or give me the time in CEST...


----------



## seliph

Taiko said:


> sidon is proud of u <3



At last I can now get married to a shark man


----------



## cIementine

i'm just looking forward to the new post feature coming back


----------



## Seroja

we got rosetti's name on the banner, that's soo cute! congrats rosie <333


----------



## Paperboy012305

pumpkins said:


> i'm just looking forward to the new post feature coming back


I mean, we have What's New still for when it comes back.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

gyro said:


> At last I can now get married to a shark man



ahem no dear sorry sidon is mine get yo own (insert nails emoji here)


----------



## kayleee

I literally gave up


----------



## toxapex

Elvenfrost said:


> The way things are looking, I think many of us have probably glossed over #3 completely lol, considering the flood of users in what seemed to be the correct forum last night. I still haven't found it, I'm really curious but it's probably going to hurt to find out lmao.



Yeah, plus I remember one person who found it said they passed it by a bunch of times. It's probably gonna sting if it's in like. The one thread I didn't think to check


----------



## Trent the Paladin

gyro said:


> At last I can now get married to a shark man


Shark man only accepts golden eggs.


----------



## seliph

Taiko said:


> ahem no dear sorry sidon is mine get yo own (insert nails emoji here)



Taiko you're like 3




Tom said:


> Shark man only accepts golden eggs.


----------



## Javocado

omelette yall finish but galaxy egg the greatest egg of all time


----------



## kayleee

Javocado said:


> omelette yall finish but galaxy egg the greatest egg of all time



My husband


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> omelette yall finish but galaxy egg the greatest egg of all time


Sure is, but rip me for not getting it. (At least I have Dark egg.)


----------



## Javocado

kayleee said:


> My husband



this whole eggdeavor has kept me on puns and needles


----------



## seliph

Javocado said:


> omelette yall finish but galaxy egg the greatest egg of all time



Honestly the zen and galaxy eggs are beyonces and the golden egg is a mere taylor swift


----------



## Javocado

gyro said:


> Honestly the zen and galaxy eggs are beyonces and the golden egg is a mere taylor swift



yes I also agree the golden oval is a blank space


----------



## toxapex

tbh i like the design of the poptart egg most. I've always liked that pattern and i was overjoyed that it was the easiest-to-get egg lol

CONGRATS to all those who got the zen/galaxy eggs tho, they are beautiful


----------



## King Dorado

congrats Rosetti!!

amazing win, i'm sure this will go down as the most difficult egghunt in forum history!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Crap there's only 2 more Chao eggs and I need 3 more eggs to complete the hunt and get the egg ;_;


----------



## toxapex

King Dorado said:


> congrats Rosetti!!
> 
> amazing win, i'm sure this will go down as the most difficult egghunt in forum history!



(Harsh whisper) Don't say things like this, the staff will take it as a challenge


----------



## seliph

toxapex said:


> (Harsh whisper) Don't say things like this, the staff will take it as a challenge



Maybe if we all start crying they'll make it easier


----------



## toxapex

By the way, is there a way to organize collectibles in your lineup? I heard it was based on when you obtained them but in that case mine seem out of order


----------



## Jacob4

I need 1 more egg!!


----------



## toxapex

gyro said:


> Maybe if we all start crying they'll make it easier



(Reports Zipper T's first post in this thread)

- - - Post Merge - - -



F L a K e said:


> I need 1 more egg!!



Good luck!! I believe in you


----------



## seliph

toxapex said:


> By the way, is there a way to organize collectibles in your lineup? I heard it was based on when you obtained them but in that case mine seem out of order



Collectibles always go from newest-oldest



F L a K e said:


> I need 1 more egg!!



U can do it!!!



toxapex said:


> (Reports Zipper T's first post in this thread)



Report Reason: He made me feel stupid


----------



## Paperboy012305

F L a K e said:


> I need 1 more egg!!


GL. It shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Heichou_

gyro said:


> Why.jpg



because school is lame !! plus we don't do much on mondays, especially after a holiday


----------



## Aniko

I was sure I had clue 10, keep looking at the same pages over and over in case I missed it (pathetic)

Clue 19 reminds me of something, I'm pretty sure I saw it but don't remember where :/ (ah-ha at last! I knew it)

Congrat to those who find them all or almost!


----------



## sizzi

Congrats to the winner and everyone else (idk how some of you solved them all lol)! I decided to go with the beautiful zen egg and maybe ill try for the poptart now 

Thanks everyone for making this event so much fun!


----------



## toxapex

gyro said:


> Collectibles always go from newest-oldest



Ohhhhhh yup, I was just mistaken, thought the yoshi egg was from the third egg hunt when it was actually from the second


----------



## Jacob4

AYYYY I knew the answer to one but I thought it was a Clue but not a Puzzle, then I put it on the link and it worked smh lool

- - - Post Merge - - -

Clue 15 and Clue 21 will haunt me forever


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Clearly I chose the wrong year to participate lol.  Most of these clues are too difficult for people to figure out.  Congrats to those who got a Galaxy Egg, I'll forever envy you. :,)


----------



## uwuzumakii

I don't get any of these clues... I'm surprised at myself for getting 7 of them!


----------



## Laureline

Damn if I had seen the galaxy egg I would've participated. 

Also congratulations Rosetti!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

gyro said:


> Honestly the zen and galaxy eggs are beyonces and the golden egg is a mere taylor swift



wouldnt acc golden egg be lady gaga 




bowie (the user) where are you


----------



## Bowie

Taiko said:


> wouldnt acc golden egg be lady gaga
> View attachment 197501
> 
> 
> bowie (the user) where are you



The Galaxy egg not only reminded me of her, but David Bowie.

I'm considering buying it for 1,000 TBT Bells or something. I'm not desperate, though. I love my Chao egg so much! I used to be part of an old Chao forum community, so it means a lot to have that bit of nostalgia.


----------



## seliph

Taiko said:


> wouldnt acc golden egg be lady gaga
> View attachment 197501
> 
> 
> bowie (the user) where are you



Idk but we were referencing the Kanye/Beyonce/Taylor Swift grammys nonsense



Bowie said:


> I'm considering buying it for 1,000 TBT Bells or something.



They've been selling for 5k-8.5k tbt so gl


----------



## Xandra

It said i have 4 eggs. I want to get the poptart egg (costs 3 eggs) but it says i have insufficient funds. ?


----------



## Vizionari

I could keep looking for eggs and try to get a Chao or Poptart egg, but I'm happy with my Zen egg (also I need to study for AP exams lol)


----------



## LambdaDelta

restock chao egg please thanks


----------



## xqwerty2010

LambdaDelta said:


> restock chao egg please thanks



GALAXY PLZ


----------



## Twix

prays that galaxy egg gets restocked
come on make 23 an even 25


----------



## skarmoury

idk 'bout yall but the best egg I got was a glitch egg 

[image removed]

ok there I had egg 25 twice bc my internet is golden n slow

(dw that's why I have 1 egg token in my sidebar lmao it's my precious glitch egg that'll probably be taken away by mods once they see this, I'm not a cheating cheat)


----------



## LambdaDelta

xqwerty2010 said:


> GALAXY PLZ



but you're still one short

wouldn't it make more sense to say not to restock until you're ready?


----------



## seliph

NOTHING TO SEE


----------



## skarmoury

huh


----------



## SensaiGallade

I think clue 24 is broken


----------



## seliph

WHEEZES


----------



## nostalgibra

Wow, I got my first egg!!!

...three days into the event.


----------



## Malaionus

AAAAAAAA

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey gyro what are the answers ))


----------



## xqwerty2010

LambdaDelta said:


> but you're still one short
> 
> wouldn't it make more sense to say not to restock until you're ready?



it's in preparation


----------



## King Dorado

hooray i have my Patrick Star Kirby egg!!!


----------



## seliph

Malaionus said:


> AAAAAAAA
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> hey gyro what are the answers ))



Here they are



Spoiler




*Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue*Egg 1Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueYour eyes are heavy and it?s time to sleep, but where will you visit tonight?Egg 2Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueThe previous may have been the best one for you, but the current is the best throughout the generations.Egg 3Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClue*(updated)* TBT's favorite calamari.Egg 4Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueI hear this fun guy can make you a huge celebrity in Autumn.Egg 5Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleA friendly greeting to the newest paradise.Egg 6Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueRed, blue and green were the original trio, surprisingly the newest addition isn't yellow.Egg 7Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueQuick! Stop and drop(down)!Egg 8Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueYou can't switch the taste of this.Egg 9Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueAfter three days in the wild, he returns golden.Egg 10Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClue"The end is near. The end is near. The end is near," rustled the maple tree. Heed its words, lest you overlook the magical glimmer.Egg 11Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueHurry! You?ve got limited time to rise up and spike the ones you admire, albeit not with an arrow.Egg 12Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueA feline from afar, find them if you're able.Egg 13Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueSecond in line, but forever number 3.Egg 14Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueWhen the clock strikes midnight, the witches come out to play. Will someone be defeated, or will it be a tie each way?Egg 15Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTPuzzleClick here.Egg 16Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClue$60 for 30, but it was out of stock and out of reach for many.Egg 17Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueRed v. Blue, it didn't matter who, some would agree we all lose.Egg 18Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTPuzzleHe?ll inspirit a villager as one of your three wishes.Egg 19Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueOne creepy doll thought our midnight celebration may be a little extravagant, if the rumors are true?Egg 20Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueThe password is cash is freedom, but what should you do with it?Egg 21Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueState your name before entering familiar territory.Egg 22Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueAdmired from afar but seldom conversed with, maybe now is your chance?Egg 23Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueWatch for seeds when climbing all the way to 250.Egg 24Apr 16 5:00 PM EDTPuzzleThe traveller's red prize for the gold prize.Egg 25Apr 16 5:00 PM EDTClueHad an eggciting adventure today? Why not document your progress inside?




Lambda already made this joke but it didn't stop me



- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> hooray i have my Patrick Star Kirby egg!!!



HONESTLY I'VE BEEN THINKING IT LOOKS LIKE PATRICK THE WHOLE TIME


----------



## xqwerty2010

gyro said:


> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue*Egg 1Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueYour eyes are heavy and it’s time to sleep, but where will you visit tonight?Egg 2Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueThe previous may have been the best one for you, but the current is the best throughout the generations.Egg 3Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClue*(updated)* TBT's favorite calamari.Egg 4Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueI hear this fun guy can make you a huge celebrity in Autumn.Egg 5Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleA friendly greeting to the newest paradise.Egg 6Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueRed, blue and green were the original trio, surprisingly the newest addition isn't yellow.Egg 7Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueQuick! Stop and drop(down)!Egg 8Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueYou can't switch the taste of this.Egg 9Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueAfter three days in the wild, he returns golden.Egg 10Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClue"The end is near. The end is near. The end is near," rustled the maple tree. Heed its words, lest you overlook the magical glimmer.Egg 11Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueHurry! You’ve got limited time to rise up and spike the ones you admire, albeit not with an arrow.Egg 12Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueA feline from afar, find them if you're able.Egg 13Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueSecond in line, but forever number 3.Egg 14Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueWhen the clock strikes midnight, the witches come out to play. Will someone be defeated, or will it be a tie each way?Egg 15Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTPuzzleClick here.Egg 16Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClue$60 for 30, but it was out of stock and out of reach for many.Egg 17Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueRed v. Blue, it didn't matter who, some would agree we all lose.Egg 18Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTPuzzleHe’ll inspirit a villager as one of your three wishes.Egg 19Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueOne creepy doll thought our midnight celebration may be a little extravagant, if the rumors are true…Egg 20Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueThe password is cash is freedom, but what should you do with it?Egg 21Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueState your name before entering familiar territory.Egg 22Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueAdmired from afar but seldom conversed with, maybe now is your chance?Egg 23Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueWatch for seeds when climbing all the way to 250.Egg 24Apr 16 5:00 PM EDTPuzzleThe traveller's red prize for the gold prize.Egg 25Apr 16 5:00 PM EDTClueHad an eggciting adventure today? Why not document your progress inside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lambda already made this joke but it didn't stop me



i hate you


----------



## seliph

xqwerty2010 said:


> i hate you



your words can't hurt me these eggs are gucci


----------



## Malaionus

gyro said:


> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue*Egg 1Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueYour eyes are heavy and it’s time to sleep, but where will you visit tonight?Egg 2Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueThe previous may have been the best one for you, but the current is the best throughout the generations.Egg 3Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClue*(updated)* TBT's favorite calamari.Egg 4Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueI hear this fun guy can make you a huge celebrity in Autumn.Egg 5Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleA friendly greeting to the newest paradise.Egg 6Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueRed, blue and green were the original trio, surprisingly the newest addition isn't yellow.Egg 7Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueQuick! Stop and drop(down)!Egg 8Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueYou can't switch the taste of this.Egg 9Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueAfter three days in the wild, he returns golden.Egg 10Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClue"The end is near. The end is near. The end is near," rustled the maple tree. Heed its words, lest you overlook the magical glimmer.Egg 11Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueHurry! You’ve got limited time to rise up and spike the ones you admire, albeit not with an arrow.Egg 12Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueA feline from afar, find them if you're able.Egg 13Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueSecond in line, but forever number 3.Egg 14Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueWhen the clock strikes midnight, the witches come out to play. Will someone be defeated, or will it be a tie each way?Egg 15Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTPuzzleClick here.Egg 16Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClue$60 for 30, but it was out of stock and out of reach for many.Egg 17Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueRed v. Blue, it didn't matter who, some would agree we all lose.Egg 18Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTPuzzleHe’ll inspirit a villager as one of your three wishes.Egg 19Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueOne creepy doll thought our midnight celebration may be a little extravagant, if the rumors are true…Egg 20Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueThe password is cash is freedom, but what should you do with it?Egg 21Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueState your name before entering familiar territory.Egg 22Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueAdmired from afar but seldom conversed with, maybe now is your chance?Egg 23Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueWatch for seeds when climbing all the way to 250.Egg 24Apr 16 5:00 PM EDTPuzzleThe traveller's red prize for the gold prize.Egg 25Apr 16 5:00 PM EDTClueHad an eggciting adventure today? Why not document your progress inside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lambda already made this joke but it didn't stop me



thx


----------



## DaCoSim

Ugh. 3 and 15 are going to be the death of me.


----------



## skarmoury

Hey I know we were going for funny here but I really think we should draw the line somewhere


----------



## Malaionus

gyro said:


> your words can't hurt me these eggs are gucci



g u c c i  e g g s


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue*Egg 1Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueYour eyes are heavy and it?s time to sleep, but where will you visit tonight?Egg 2Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueThe previous may have been the best one for you, but the current is the best throughout the generations.Egg 3Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClue*(updated)* TBT's favorite calamari.Egg 4Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTClueI hear this fun guy can make you a huge celebrity in Autumn.Egg 5Apr 15 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleA friendly greeting to the newest paradise.Egg 6Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueRed, blue and green were the original trio, surprisingly the newest addition isn't yellow.Egg 7Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueQuick! Stop and drop(down)!Egg 8Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueYou can't switch the taste of this.Egg 9Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClueAfter three days in the wild, he returns golden.Egg 10Apr 15 4:00 PM EDTClue"The end is near. The end is near. The end is near," rustled the maple tree. Heed its words, lest you overlook the magical glimmer.Egg 11Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueHurry! You?ve got limited time to rise up and spike the ones you admire, albeit not with an arrow.Egg 12Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueA feline from afar, find them if you're able.Egg 13Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueSecond in line, but forever number 3.Egg 14Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTClueWhen the clock strikes midnight, the witches come out to play. Will someone be defeated, or will it be a tie each way?Egg 15Apr 15 7:00 PM EDTPuzzleClick here.Egg 16Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClue$60 for 30, but it was out of stock and out of reach for many.Egg 17Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueRed v. Blue, it didn't matter who, some would agree we all lose.Egg 18Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTPuzzleHe?ll inspirit a villager as one of your three wishes.Egg 19Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueOne creepy doll thought our midnight celebration may be a little extravagant, if the rumors are true?Egg 20Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTClueThe password is cash is freedom, but what should you do with it?Egg 21Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueState your name before entering familiar territory.Egg 22Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueAdmired from afar but seldom conversed with, maybe now is your chance?Egg 23Apr 16 1:00 PM EDTClueWatch for seeds when climbing all the way to 250.Egg 24Apr 16 5:00 PM EDTPuzzleThe traveller's red prize for the gold prize.Egg 25Apr 16 5:00 PM EDTClueHad an eggciting adventure today? Why not document your progress inside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lambda already made this joke but it didn't stop me



brb suing for stealing my bit

all eggs are on the internet, except the puzzles which have you type in a sequence of alphanumeric characters

there's your answers


----------



## Jeremy

We have an *announcement for Egg #24*.  After the first two users solved it, the egg could not be redeemed.  If you think you had the correct answer earlier today, you may want to try it again. 
 Also, it's possible that you'll receive two eggs for the same clue.  If this happens, please do not spend it because we will be removing it after guessing is over at 11:00 PM EDT.  If you buy a collectible with the extra egg, we'll have to remove it and return the correct amount of currency to you.  Thank you!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Jeremy said:


> We have an *announcement for Egg #24*.  After the first two users solved it, the egg could not be redeemed.  If you think you had the correct answer earlier today, you may want to try it again.
> Also, it's possible that you'll receive two eggs for the same clue.  If this happens, please do not spend it because we will be removing it after guessing is over at 11:00 PM EDT.  If you buy a collectible with the extra egg, we'll have to remove it.  Thank you!



I thought there was something wrong. Nevertheless, I GOT MY LAST EGG!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jeremy said:


> We have an *announcement for Egg #24*.  After the first two users solved it, the egg could not be redeemed.  If you think you had the correct answer earlier today, you may want to try it again.
> Also, it's possible that you'll receive two eggs for the same clue.  If this happens, please do not spend it because we will be removing it after guessing is over at 11:00 PM EDT.  If you buy a collectible with the extra egg, we'll have to remove it.  Thank you!


Soo. I guess I won't wanna answer that.


----------



## Corrie

I love stumbling upon some eggs by accident.


----------



## Twix

ONE GALAXY EGG RESTOCKED AND I GOT IT


----------



## SensaiGallade

Paperboy012305 said:


> Soo. I guess I won't wanna answer that.



Keep trying


----------



## Malaionus

i tried 10 different things i can't get 24 :/


----------



## Moonfish

MayorAydin said:


> ONE GALAXY EGG RESTOCKED AND I GOT IT



Congrats  Its very pretty


----------



## Malaionus

probably just gonna sell stuff for bells


----------



## Mimi Cheems

watching chadtronic watch chadtronic ytp's while im looking for the last eggs i need- 4 more lmao


----------



## Malaionus

also i don't get 7

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Also; congrats to Rosetti! 
Also; flashback to when my favorite one piece character broke the fourth wall and won the golden egg last year


----------



## Lancelot

Yeaaa boi, i got all the eggs. Some were pretty dumb but that was fun. Thanks staff &#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skywalker said:


> Also; congrats to Rosetti!
> Also; flashback to when my favorite one piece character broke the fourth wall and won the golden egg last year



Inb4 the one piece turns out to be a gold egg


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yeaaa boi, i got all the eggs. Some were pretty dumb but that was fun. Thanks staff ����
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Inb4 the one piece turns out to be a gold egg



oh no- dont give them any ideas ok omg


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Jeremy said:


> We have an *announcement for Egg #24*.  After the first two users solved it, the egg could not be redeemed.  If you think you had the correct answer earlier today, you may want to try it again.
> Also, it's possible that you'll receive two eggs for the same clue.  If this happens, please do not spend it because we will be removing it after guessing is over at 11:00 PM EDT.  If you buy a collectible with the extra egg, we'll have to remove it and return the correct amount of currency to you.  Thank you!



Oh sweet , thanks for fixing it!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Inb4 the one piece turns out to be a gold egg



the golden egg that will topple the celestial dragons


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> the golden egg that will topple the celestial dragons



Egg. Sanji cooks it. Turns into bomb. Explodes grand line. Makes the all blue.

Everything is coming together now


----------



## Venoxious

I'm so bad at these. I really wanted to get just one egg from the shop but I can only find 2. I don't even know what the eggs look like because I only got 2 puzzle eggs and no clue eggs. I cry every time.


----------



## MelbaBear

I'm sure I saw it mentioned somewhere, are we able to exchange our eggs for tbt once the egg hunt is over?


----------



## Mimi Cheems

oh yeah B^) found all eggies, wanted a chao eggo- but they were sold out when i went to go buy one, so kirby will have to do


----------



## Aniko

I feel like I found clue 20 but there is no egg OTL

Nevermind


----------



## LambdaDelta

someone send me a galaxy and zen egg so I can have all of this year's tradeable eggs
/joke

but I seriously will happily take them for free


----------



## cornimer

When you enter the same code for 24 like 50 times because you're so sure it's right but nothing happens </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHEN YOU GET A NOTIFICATION RIGHT AFTER TYPING IN A CODE BUT IT'S
A LIKE ALERT
(I appreciate the like but my heartbeat went way too high)


----------



## Mars Adept

Well, looks like Gyro didn't get the golden egg. Will anyone get it this year?


----------



## DaCoSim

What time me does this end tonight? 11 pm est? Cst? Gmt?


----------



## Paperboy012305

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Well, looks like Gyro didn't get the golden egg. Will anyone get it this year?


Of course, Rosetti got it.


----------



## Mars Adept

Paperboy012305 said:


> Of course, Rosetti got it.



That's great that someone got it. Did he/she get the golden egg in previous years?


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Well, looks like Gyro didn't get the golden egg. Will anyone get it this year?



Why do you keep talking about me


----------



## Paperboy012305

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> That's great that someone got it. Did he/she get the golden egg in previous years?


No, the other winners were Monkey D Luffy and Tom.

I don't remember the other winner.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

gyro said:


> Why do you keep talking about me



he loves u , he is in secret sidon


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> Why do you keep talking about me



Because you're great, and Chrom is great.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> No, the other winners were Monkey D Luffy and Tom.
> 
> I don't remember the other winner.



was oath but apparently he was found out to be cheating somehow so it got pulled from him

turns out he should've just gone all the way with the deletion troll


----------



## seliph

Taiko said:


> he loves u , he is in secret sidon



How dare you say this to my face



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Because you're great, and Chrom is great.



Please stop.


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> Please stop.



Why?


----------



## LambdaDelta

but seriously, when exactly was oath's cheating found out? since I definitely don't remember it being anytime during or shortly after the event, and the archival records kinda show this too (listing 2015 egg #10 as 1 found instead of 0 like it should be)


----------



## Flare

Welp, the only egg now is the Poptart. 

And that Kirby egg that probably sold out now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> but seriously, when exactly was oath's cheating found out? since I definitely don't remember it being anytime during or shortly after the event, and the archival records kinda show this too (listing 2015 egg #10 as 1 found instead of 0 like it should be)



I think that was a month after the Egg hunt, but there was something else going on that I have no liberty to mention.


----------



## Carnage

I give. Will the chao egg be restocked one more time before the events end?


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Why?



I don't know you and therefore it is really weird



LambdaDelta said:


> but seriously, when exactly was oath's cheating found out? since I definitely don't remember it being anytime during or shortly after the event, and the archival records kinda show this too (listing 2015 egg #10 as 1 found instead of 0 like it should be)



Idk but apparently it is a Forbidden Topic so


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Carnage said:


> I give. Will the chao egg be restocked one more time before the events end?



When apples fly.


----------



## Mars Adept

WHY ARE ALL THE EGGS SOLD OUT I WAS GOING TO GET A KIRBY EGG BUT I WANTED TO SEE IF I WOULD GET ANYMORE EGGS FIRST

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> I don't know you and therefore it is really weird



Maybe we can be friends.

Also, staff, please restock.


----------



## Starmanfan

>When you were about to get the last kirby egg but it sold out 20 minutes ago


----------



## Linksonic1

Guys I got a 3rd egg!!!!


----------



## Mars Adept

Staff, if you don't restock the eggs, I might kill myself.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> Idk but apparently it is a Forbidden Topic so



even the timeframe and not the means?

staff pls


----------



## TheGameGuy26

nvm, figured it out


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

nvm this post is broken lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> even the timeframe and not the means?
> 
> staff pls



While we can't discuss hints until the event is over, we can't discuss others' violations by all means (even in the back alley).


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

TheGameGuy26 said:


> so i got 3 eggs how do i get prizes?



Click the shop banner and all of the egg prizes will be there. Looks like you can afford a Poptart egg, which luckily has unlimited stock.  All of the others have sold out.


----------



## Bcat

I'm just ready to see the answers already.


----------



## Mars Adept

Please staff, restock, I might kill myself.


----------



## moonford

The third one was already obvious for me but I just couldn't find it in that section and I still cant find it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Can someone please remove that Zipper gif from the banner? It's getting really creepy.


----------



## Mars Adept

Restock or I'll be dead


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Apple2012 said:
			
		

> Can someone please remove that Zipper gif from the banner? It's getting really creepy.



Wonder what it will look like when 11PM EST comes nearer. *shivers*


----------



## Zireael

Bcat said:


> I'm just ready to see the answers already.



Me toooooo. I'm super excited to see how close I was to some of these, even though it might drive me insane.


----------



## Oblivia

A couple things, guys.

1. Yes, I will be restocking the eggs one more time before 11pm EST, so keep an eye on the shop if you have eggs left to spend!

2. Let's please keep the talk about the 2015 cheating drama to a minimum.  I understand the curiosity, but what's done is done and dredging up old drama never ends well.

3. I don't want to see any further mentions of suicide over the clues, restocks, or otherwise.  This isn't funny and we've had a few people come forward who are becoming more and more uncomfortable as a result of these comments, so please remember that this event is meant to be a fun and lighthearted one. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Chicha

Bcat said:


> I'm just ready to see the answers already.



Honestly! I want to see if I was on the right track for some or way off. x_x


----------



## tae

oh what


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Oblivia said:


> 1. Yes, I will be restocking the eggs one more time before 11pm EST, so keep an eye on the shop if you have eggs left to spend!



MORE KIRBY BABIES SHALL BE BOUGHTED!!!  I always get happy when I see a Kirby egg in someones collectibles list.


----------



## Xandra

WHHHAAAT I WASTED MY 6 EGGS ON POPTART EGGS AND NOW THEY RESTOCK?! FML ;-----;


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

I've endured the brain teasers yet again and 6 is still my limit. I've spent the last 2 hours scouring for eggs and only now do a couple finally hit me. *Waits for Kirby Egg restock*


----------



## Starmanfan

I want that kirby restock


----------



## Mars Adept

Oblivia said:


> A couple things, guys.
> 
> 1. Yes, I will be restocking the eggs one more time before 11pm EST, so keep an eye on the shop if you have eggs left to spend!
> 
> 2. Let's please keep the talk about the 2015 cheating drama to a minimum.  I understand the curiosity, but what's done is done and dredging up old drama never ends well.
> 
> 3. I don't want to see any further mentions of suicide over the clues, restocks, or otherwise.  This isn't funny and we've had a few people come forward who are becoming more and more uncomfortable as a result of these comments, so please remember that this event is meant to be a fun and lighthearted one.
> 
> Thanks all.



But my mother won't let me get therapy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also how is this fricking fun you should make this easier


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> 2. Let's please keep the talk about the 2015 cheating drama to a minimum.  I understand the curiosity, but what's done is done and dredging up old drama never ends well.



ok, but just tell me around when it was uncovered

I don't give a **** about any actual going ons behind it, as what's done is done after all. I just want to know of the delay time


----------



## seliph

Oh I didn't see Oblivia's post just now thank you cat mome <3


----------



## Mars Adept

Why is the zipper face spinning?


----------



## Xerolin

Oblivia said:


> 2. Let's please keep the talk about the 2015 cheating drama to a minimum.  I understand the curiosity, but what's done is done and dredging up old drama never ends well.



oh yes oh yes y'all better shush
i lost one of my friends bc of cheating drama back then
SO DON'T CHEAT OR BAD STUFF HAPPENS
edit: oh crap wait im talkin about 2016
STILL
BAD STUFF HAPPENS EVERY YEAR
SO NONE OF YOU PEEPS BE CHEATING or bad stuff happens >>


----------



## Bcat

officially sold my only egg from this event! I'm much happier with the collectibles I've been able to buy from the spoils. i didn't really care for the eggs this year.


----------



## Barbara

Anyone have tips on what eggs are still worth looking for/easy? I'd like to find some more eggs but I've been unsuccessful today.


----------



## seliph

Barbara said:


> Anyone have tips on what eggs are still worth looking for/easy? I'd like to find some more eggs but I've been unsuccessful today.



I think this would count as giving out clues


----------



## Vizionari

I'm going to smack myself so hard when the answers are revealed


----------



## Mars Adept

When the restock happens, should I get a Chao egg or a Kirby egg, because I want my prize to be worth it after going through all that torture.


----------



## Nightmares

Xerolin said:


> oh yes oh yes y'all better shush
> i lost one of my friends bc of cheating drama back then
> SO DON'T CHEAT OR BAD STUFF HAPPENS



I DON'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT LAST YEAR ANYMORE //FLASHBACKS //PTSD 
Even this year was hectic


----------



## Xerolin

Nightmares said:


> I DON'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT LAST YEAR ANYMORE //FLASHBACKS //PTSD
> Even this year was hectic



oops i need to stfu before it gets spicy


----------



## Mars Adept

Nightmares said:


> I DON'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT LAST YEAR ANYMORE //FLASHBACKS //PTSD
> Even this year was hectic



Last year was 2016.


----------



## Nightmares

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Last year was 2016.



No offence but can you stfu now


----------



## kayleee

Idk last year was a lot easier imo. I got 21 last year this year I got 7 LOL

or maybe I just got dumber


----------



## Mars Adept

So, Chao egg or Kirby egg?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> So, Chao egg or Kirby egg?



As of right now, I think the Chao egg is worth a little more in TBT, but I think the Kirby egg is cuter.


----------



## Flare

I found enough eggs for Poptart and Chao!


----------



## Mars Adept

I don't like the poptart egg. It looks nothing like a Pop Tart. It's just that pattern that has been used in games since ACNL.


----------



## Nightmares

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I don't like the poptart egg. It looks nothing like a Pop Tart. It's just that pattern that has been used in games since ACNL.



Well you're gonna have to buy some seeing as the rest are sold out lmfao


----------



## Cascade

wth is #15 egg puzzle o,o


----------



## Nightmares

Unless there's restocks?


----------



## Mars Adept

Nightmares said:


> Well you're gonna have to buy some seeing as the rest are sold out lmfao



The staff said one more restock.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

There was a very popular New 3ds XL and HHA bundle (I think, correct me if I'm wrong) that has the "poptart" design on it. I think it got the name because it sort-of looks like sprinkles? IDK.


----------



## Bcat

Nightmares said:


> Well you're gonna have to buy some seeing as the rest are sold out lmfao



they said they were doing one last restock...


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It looks nothing like a Pop Tart.



Well of course not, it's an egg.

In all seriousness while I don't particularly like it I can see the resemblance


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> Well of course not, it's an egg.
> 
> In all seriousness while I don't particularly like it I can see the resemblance



No, I meant the design on the egg. It should have real sprinkles.


----------



## Paperboy012305

This was the inspiration of the Poptart Egg.


----------



## Nightmares

Bcat said:


> they said they were doing one last restock...



I said that


----------



## Bcat

Nightmares said:


> I said that



i know but your comment hadn't loaded on the page for me yet


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> No, I meant the design on the egg. It should have real sprinkles.



What do you mean real sprinkles?



Paperboy012305 said:


> This was the inspiration of the Poptart Egg.



Oh my GOD Thunder you sneaky fox


----------



## Nightmares

Bcat said:


> i know but your comment hadn't loaded on the page for me yet



Oh lmao I thought it merged 
Guess I got ninja'd


----------



## Oblivia

Paperboy012305 said:


> This was the inspiration of the Poptart Egg.



You are correct!  I personally think Thunder did an amazing job on that egg.  It also kinda reminds me of Stitches' t-shirt.

I can't wait to reveal the answers.  I'm fairly confident I won't be the one everyone wants to see burned alive this time around, so that'll be a nice break after Halloween.


----------



## DaCoSim

Bcat said:


> officially sold my only egg from this event! I'm much happier with the collectibles I've been able to buy from the spoils. i didn't really care for the eggs this year.


To me!!! Thx so much again!!!


----------



## moonford

gyro said:


> What do you mean real sprinkles?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my GOD Thunder you sneaky fox


Wait you didn't know?


----------



## Mars Adept

Oblivia said:


> You are correct!  I personally think Thunder did an amazing job on that egg.  It also kinda reminds me of Stitches' t-shirt.
> 
> I can't wait to reveal the answers.  I'm fairly confident I won't be the one everyone wants to see burned alive this time around, so that'll be a nice break after Halloween.



Who made egg #3?


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> You are correct!  I personally think Thunder did an amazing job on that egg.  It also kinda reminds me of Stitches' t-shirt.
> 
> I can't wait to reveal the answers.  I'm fairly confident I won't be the one everyone wants to see burned alive this time around, so that'll be a nice break after Halloween.



I liked it more when I thought Thunder just tried his best to replicate sprinkles and it ended up looking like a 5 year old drew them

Also whoever did 24 is gonna have a Bad Time™

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Wait you didn't know?


I erased that abomination from my memory


----------



## Paperboy012305

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Who made egg #3?


I'm not sure. But my guess is that it has nothing to do with seafood at all.

I'm done searching for eggs anyway. If I want a Galaxy egg from someone, I'll have to rapidly cycle (And maybe breed Pokemon) for TBT so I can get it.


----------



## Mars Adept

RESTOCK IS HERE


----------



## seliph

I'm pretty sure I know who did clue 3 and I would like to protect them in advance


----------



## Mars Adept

Ok, quick, Chao or Kirby?


----------



## LambdaDelta

kaoby


----------



## Bcat

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Ok, quick, Chao or Kirby?



kirby


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'd say Kirby.


----------



## Aarca

I've given up looking for eggs now. Now all I have to decide is which egg to get. I'm probably going to buy the chao egg. Honestly, I don't really like any of the ones that I can afford, but I really want that galaxy egg. Time to start saving up!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> I can't wait to reveal the answers.  I'm fairly confident I won't be the one everyone wants to see burned alive this time around, so that'll be a nice break after Halloween.



I don't want you burned alive

I just want you to chill on the cryptics


----------



## seliph

Can you release 6 more clues so I can get a chao


----------



## Vizionari

is it just me or did zipper's face on the tree get bigger


----------



## Mars Adept

2 chao eggs left.


----------



## moonford

Who ever did Clue 3 I will find you. （ ?ㅅ?)


----------



## Mars Adept

I purchased a Chao egg, I can probably trade for a Kirby egg later anyway.

1 Chao egg left.


----------



## Bowie

The next phase has begun.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> Also whoever did 24 is gonna have a Bad Time?



did someone say



Spoiler


----------



## hestu

Anyone wanna buy a kirby egg or trade it for a chao?


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw while I do enjoy it, am I the only one bothered by how the kirby egg is a little bit off-center?

esp when the pikachu egg is a similar concept and much more centered


----------



## DaCoSim

Bowie said:


> The next phase has begun.




Oh my... memories from last year are surfacing.


----------



## Mars Adept

LambdaDelta said:


> btw while I do enjoy it, am I the only one bothered by how the kirby egg is a little bit off-center?
> 
> esp when the pikachu egg is a similar concept and much more centered



You're not the only one who saw that and is irritated by it.


----------



## Zireael

LambdaDelta said:


> btw while I do enjoy it, am I the only one bothered by how the kirby egg is a little bit off-center?
> 
> esp when the pikachu egg is a similar concept and much more centered



I honestly think the face could be a liiiittle bit bigger too. It's a really cute egg but the face is just not as noticeable as I had hoped, and I feel it's obscured by the light sheen a bit too much don't kill me it was my second favourite


----------



## Biyaya

LambdaDelta said:


> btw while I do enjoy it, am I the only one bothered by how the kirby egg is a little bit off-center?
> 
> esp when the pikachu egg is a similar concept and much more centered



He's just staring out thoughtfully.


----------



## Koopa K

Hey, three eggs ain't half bad. At least I can get a Poptart Egg, amirite? But seriously, I suck at riddles, and these are pretty challenging.


----------



## LambdaDelta

hey, 3 eggs is pretty goo- oh, you're talking about clue eggs nvm


----------



## Mars Adept

I barely got enough eggs for a Chao egg...


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Bowie said:


> The next phase has begun.



Id love that to happen


----------



## Mars Adept

Please play Dawn of the Final Day music, staff.


----------



## Aniko

I just hope that I was not that close to the eggs I haven't found, otherwise there shall be wailing and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Mars Adept

There is about one hour left to find some eggs, should we do some last minute egg hunting?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm probably not going to bother much

I'm satisfied with my haul, and considering how much I dug through the forums yesterday I'm kinda still exhausted from that

(maybe finish up checking the remaining probably 20-30 pages of brewsters, but I can't see myself doing much else unless an idea suddenly pops up into my head)

also because I'd have to find literally everything else now if I wanted to buy another new egg


----------



## amanda1983

I finally finally FINALLY just found my 6th egg with 3 minutes to spare!! I got my two poptart eggs, yay!!

... Wait. There's another hour to go, isn't there? Ah well, I'm still done, yay!


----------



## Barbara

Well, looks like I bought the last Chao egg. Now I will finally go to sleep.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Less than an hour guys, I believe in you!


----------



## Mars Adept

Finding eggs by yourself without any help is hard... oh well, at least I have a Chao egg.


----------



## xqwerty2010

Are you sure #24 is working?


----------



## brownboy102

After finally getting all the eggs, my head feels less scrambled. Looks like I'm not cracking into pieces this Easter!
Some of those egg locations were pretty rotten, makes me feel pretty hard-boiled. 
All in all though, the hunt was pretty clever. Eggcellent job, staff!


----------



## Jeremy

xqwerty2010 said:


> Are you sure #24 is working?



Yes


----------



## seliph

Good luck everyone still hunting



LambdaDelta said:


> btw while I do enjoy it, am I the only one bothered by how the kirby egg is a little bit off-center?
> 
> esp when the pikachu egg is a similar concept and much more centered



It bothers me too tbh, what is he looking at


----------



## Paperboy012305

I done enough hunting. I don't wanna waste it. I'll wait on the answers.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Any chance of a restock for the Chao egg? :3


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm so tired from this egg hunt... please make it easier next year...


----------



## xqwerty2010

Hoped for galaxy but got zen


----------



## Paperboy012305

Whoa, off topic. But I just realized i'm almost to 10,000 posts!


----------



## Adventure9

welp, don't think I'll be able to find two more eggs ?\_(ツ)_/?  I'm glad I was at least able to get an egg tho ^^


----------



## xqwerty2010

Paperboy012305 said:


> Whoa, off topic. But I just realized i'm almost to 10,000 posts!



grats


----------



## kayleee

I couldn't decide between Kirby and Chao and then I got Kirby but now I wish I got chao uhhhh lol


----------



## toadsworthy

when you need one more egg, but everything ends in 30 minutes


----------



## Mars Adept

toadsworthy said:


> when you need one more egg, but everything ends in 30 minutes



You have 30 minutes, you can do it!

Also, Chao eggs are sold out. lol


----------



## NeonxVandal

Will we be able to buy eggs after 11pm edt?


----------



## Mars Adept

Ok, actually, everything is sold out except for Kirby eggs.


----------



## scotch

finally a half and hour until i can access my damn threads and use a search bar


----------



## NeonxVandal

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Ok, actually, everything is sold out except for Kirby eggs.




I really don't want a Kirby egg! Ugh..sucks it sold out just when I got enough for the Chao..


----------



## Vizionari

less than half an hour left!


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok i did a little bit of last minute cleanup and am now done

don't feel like having to potentially reset my computer again for the 50th time, and I highly doubt I'll be able to do the remaining cleanup of brewsters before the event ends


----------



## Mars Adept

NeonxVandal said:


> I really don't want a Kirby egg! Ugh..sucks it sold out just when I got enough for the Chao..



You can always get a poptart egg, there's unlimited stock of those.


----------



## seliph

NeonxVandal said:


> I really don't want a Kirby egg! Ugh..sucks it sold out just when I got enough for the Chao..



Get one and either sell it or hope someone will trade for it


----------



## Mars Adept

Ok, now I'm really glad I got a Chao egg instead of a Kirby one.


----------



## LambdaDelta

bad: probably my worst year ever for solved eggs
neutral: unlike past years, I was also busy with other stuff and so couldn't dedicate as much time as usual
good: my forum searching skills have substantially increased once again

maybe next year will be my comeback????


----------



## Bowie

Will there be a raffle for everybody with any remaining eggs, or should I cash mine in for TBT and be done with it? Not sure if I need to keep them for anything.


----------



## Mars Adept

"More restocks to come! Don't worry!"

yee


----------



## NeonxVandal

gyro said:


> Get one and either sell it or hope someone will trade for it



Yeah.. I suppose.. xD



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> "More restocks to come! Don't worry!"
> 
> yee



Where'd you see that?


----------



## scotch

10 MINUTES YUS

- - - Post Merge - - -

YES ITS ALMOST DONE

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH THANK GOD


----------



## sizzi

I love how the Zipper face in the tree is doing something new every time I see it >_< 

Such a cute touch...


----------



## Mars Adept

NeonxVandal said:


> Where'd you see that?



Jeremy said it on a different egg thread.


----------



## classically.trained

Will there be another restock? I was waiting to get my 13th egg before purchasing a zen egg and a poptart. But now the zens are gone :/


----------



## Flare

Can we keep the Zipper Tree plz.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Flare said:


> Can we keep the Zipper Tree plz?


I want more you spin me right round.


----------



## seliph

Flare said:


> Can we keep the Zipper Tree plz.



Please ignore this heathen


----------



## Mars Adept

acaddict1 said:


> Will there be another restock? I was waiting to get my 13th egg before purchasing a zen egg and a poptart. But now the zens are gone :/



We don't know.


----------



## Jeremy

More restocks to come! Don't worry!


----------



## Malaionus

last 6 minutes :0


----------



## Mars Adept

Jeremy said:


> More restocks to come! Don't worry!



YEE


----------



## scotch

iTS FINALLY ENDING YES AT LAST


----------



## Mars Adept

Just a few more minutes...


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just wanna see the answers.


----------



## Mars Adept

ONE MINUTE.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i'm gonna be so mad when i see the answers lol


----------



## Malaionus

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'm gonna be so mad when i see the answers lol



same


----------



## seliph

DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH


----------



## Mars Adept

Is it over yet?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Here comes the answers!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Now the fun starts. _Grabs popcorn_


----------



## scotch

FINALLY


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH



DIE THE DEATH
SENTENCE TO DEATH
GREAT EQUALIZER IS THE DEATH


----------



## Hopeless Opus

: )


----------



## Linksonic1

When its 11pm and theres still no answers leik ef u cre ery tem


----------



## scotch

im sorry what time is it


----------



## xqwerty2010

Linksonic1 said:


> When its 11pm and theres still no answers leik ef u cre ery tem



D=<


----------



## ZekkoXCX

EGGS ARE STILL AROUND , THIS IS THE LAST CHANCE TO FIND THEM PEOPLE


----------



## Flare

I'm very pleased with the Chao and Poptart eggs I got!

Hope I do better next year.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Jeremy said:


> More restocks to come! Don't worry!



Thank you!!!


----------



## classically.trained

Just realizing when I refresh clue 15 the letters change every time. What even


----------



## brutalitea

*slams fist on table* answers, now!


----------



## seliph

acaddict1 said:


> Just realizing when I refresh clue 15 the letters change every time. What even



This ain't a great time to realize


----------



## Twix

very proud that I found 15 considering this was way harder than the last 2 years


----------



## Aarca

Who's ready to feel stupid when the answers are revealed? I am!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Raise your hands if you found them all! _Raises hand_


----------



## classically.trained

gyro said:


> This ain't a great time to realize



Yeah, too late now lol


----------



## Linksonic1

SOMEONE QUICK POST THE ANSWERS


----------



## Zireael

I am ready for another site crash with all this traffic oh gad


----------



## Paperboy012305

What's taking them so long?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

SensaiGallade said:


> Raise your hands if you found them all! _Raises hand_



I would raise it a little bit mostly because i just had to find 3 more eggs! :0


----------



## scotch

turn the search bars back on


----------



## classically.trained

Did you guys find this one harder than last year's?


----------



## Hopeless Opus

SensaiGallade said:


> Raise your hands if you found them all! _Raises hand_



(mutters) _raise ur hand if you found them all!1!!1_


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Linksonic1 said:


> SOMEONE QUICK POST THE ANSWERS



THE ANSWERS

(ill kms lol)


----------



## SensaiGallade

acaddict1 said:


> Did you guys find this one harder than last year's?



I thought this one was easier than last years


----------



## Malaionus

i l l e g a l


----------



## Vizionari

WE DEMAND ANSWERS


----------



## Mars Adept

acaddict1 said:


> Did you guys find this one harder than last year's?



I wasn't at last year's.


----------



## Jeremy

The eggs can no longer be redeemed from the clues.  We will now start counting the eggs earned and post the answers very shortly.


----------



## seliph

SensaiGallade said:


> Raise your hands if you found them all! _Raises hand_



Raises leg

even though i did


----------



## classically.trained

I loved the egg collectibles this year. That galaxy egg is so awesome. (I was 2 away smh). And all of them are super cute


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Jeremy said:


> The eggs can no longer be redeemed from the clues.  We will now start counting the eggs earned and post the answers very shortly.



Top 10 saddest anime moments


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its weird.

In 2015, I found 14 eggs.

In 2016, I found 15 eggs.

This year, I found 13.

I say 2016 was the easiest. Though, I am decent at this.


----------



## Mars Adept




----------



## seliph

acaddict1 said:


> Did you guys find this one harder than last year's?



IMO this one was much easier which is why I'm really bummed out that some people are complaining and calling it unfair


----------



## Seroja

can't wait for the answers to prove how dumb I really am


----------



## Flare

I just realized this egg has a different background than all others. ​


----------



## SensaiGallade

gyro said:


> Raises leg
> 
> even though i did



Just had to be awkward...


----------



## classically.trained

gyro said:


> IMO this one was much easier which is why I'm really bummed out that some people are complaining and calling it unfair



I found it a bit harder personally. Got one less than last year. But I might have been more active last year, so that could've helped.


----------



## scotch

TURN ON THE SEARCH BAR


----------



## Vizionari

acaddict1 said:


> Did you guys find this one harder than last year's?



last year's was easier imo


----------



## xqwerty2010

Urgh. I got 4 leftover eggs


----------



## Malaionus

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> View attachment 197529



i'm famous


----------



## Flare

I've only found 9 eggs.


----------



## classically.trained

xqwerty2010 said:


> Urgh. I got 4 leftover eggs



Buy a poptart egg


----------



## Linksonic1

Sensai sorry you didnt get the golden egg  I wish there was more then 1 available each year


----------



## Mars Adept

Flare said:


> View attachment 197530
> I just realized this egg has a different background than all others. ​



It also has a slightly different shape.


----------



## seliph

SensaiGallade said:


> Just had to be awkward...



Excuse me honey it's called DRAMA


----------



## LambdaDelta

acaddict1 said:


> Did you guys find this one harder than last year's?



ehh, feels more or less the same to me

less frustrating though


----------



## SensaiGallade

Linksonic1 said:


> Sensai sorry you didnt get the golden egg  I wish there was more then 1 available each year



I didn't want it. I wasn't expecting to get it anyway. 

All i need is my precious zen egg


----------



## King Dorado

I think this one was harder than last year, but that doesnt make it unfair.  
I mean nobody solved all the clues this year until the afternoon of day 3, pretty sure the other years it was solved faster wasnt it???


----------



## SensaiGallade

gyro said:


> Excuse me honey it's called DRAMA



I WANT TO LIKE THE POST BUT THE LIKE BUTTON ISNT THERE WTH MODS SORT THIS OUT THIS INSTANT


----------



## LambdaDelta

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It also has a slightly different shape.



toss it into the furnace


----------



## Mars Adept

Answers when?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yeah. I wont see the answers today. I gotta go to bed.


----------



## Koopa K

im gonna hate myself once the answers are revealed aren't i


----------



## ZekkoXCX

gyro said:


> Excuse me honey it's called DRAMA



i love your posts


----------



## Chicha

Koopa K said:


> im gonna hate myself once the answers are revealed aren't i



join da club


----------



## Mars Adept

Koopa K said:


> im gonna hate myself once the answers are revealed aren't i



Probably.


----------



## Franny

This was easier but some had me super stumped


----------



## SensaiGallade

I stayed up until 4am for this moment just to see everyones reactions. NOW IT BETTA BE GOOD


----------



## Mars Adept

The like option is back. GET READY.


----------



## Vizionari

Koopa K said:


> im gonna hate myself once the answers are revealed aren't i



don't we all


----------



## Malaionus

i want the answ


----------



## seliph

Taiko said:


> i love your posts



Thanks i put about 2 ounces of effort into them


----------



## LambdaDelta

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> The like option is back. GET READY.



it never left for me?

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Thanks i put about 2 ounces of effort into them



wow, same as me then


----------



## toxapex

when the answers are revealed the zipper tree is gonna spin so fast it uproots itself


----------



## Corrie

I'm really looking forward to the answers!! I know for sure that I figured out what each clue was talking about but I didn't know exactly where to look. Time to see if I was right about those or not.


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> wow, same as me then



We try really hard


----------



## Mars Adept

I'll stay up until 1AM EST for the answers if I have to, lol


----------



## Flare

Can't wait for answers! 
I'm gonna be in for a surprise.


----------



## DaCoSim

Suspense is killing me. I'm going to want to throat punch myself when I see where and what on some of these. I hope clue 3 does NOT Rest In Peace!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

toxapex said:


> when the answers are revealed the zipper tree is gonna spin so fast it uproots itself



the tree itself just becomes animated and shoots across the whole forums


----------



## Corrie

I'm gonna feel really dumb once I see the answers, I just know it. RIIIIP.


----------



## toxapex

This is gonna be me when I see the solutions

http://68.media.tumblr.com/a469eacf1cec0fa934a711e9daead41d/tumblr_okdbhbIHzq1r687oqo5_400.gif


----------



## NeonxVandal

Corrie said:


> I'm gonna feel really dumb once I see the answers, I just know it. RIIIIP.



Lol! Same here xD


----------



## LambdaDelta

and oh yeah, since the hunt is officially over I have no reason to keep avis/sigs turned off anymore

TIME TO GO REVERT THAT


----------



## seliph

#Clue3DidNothingWrong


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm going to go for now, I'll see you guys later.


----------



## Zireael

OH my god the suspense is killing me please


----------



## DaCoSim

I really hate that I had to work sat AND sunday AND Monday. I missed out on like 20 hours of hunt time.


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> and oh yeah, since the hunt is officially over I have no reason to keep avis/sigs turned off anymore
> 
> TIME TO GO REVERT THAT



Oh yeah did anyone else have to do double takes at Jake's ****ing signature 'cause let me tell you


----------



## Twix

now after this let's get some shop restocks too like last year


----------



## Jeremy

The answers have been added to the first post!


----------



## SensaiGallade

gyro said:


> #Clue3DidNothingWrong



Change that to clue 24 plz


----------



## Biyaya

I went to the exact thread of #3. ;0;


----------



## seliph

SensaiGallade said:


> Change that to clue 24 plz



Clue 24 did everything wrong


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> Oh yeah did anyone else have to do double takes at Jake's ****ing signature 'cause let me tell you



I no joke tried clicking on its eggs to see if that was related to one of the clues

even if they look nothing like the clue egg graphics posted around the forums

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Clue 24 did everything wrong



but nothing wrong means everything wrong

so this means that clue 24 is innocent if we reverse the logic


----------



## brownboy102

you evil evil man


----------



## SensaiGallade

gyro said:


> Clue 24 did everything wrong



It broke when it was needed


----------



## seliph

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Egg 24Apr 16 5:00 PM EDTPuzzleThe traveller's red prize for the gold prize.DALAHORSE | DALAHAST (either accepted) - The traveller refers to Gulliver, who travels to many different countries and is named after the character from Gulliver's Travels. After he talks about the Nobel Prize he will send you a red dala horse if you can identify his visited country as Sweden.Jeremy19



ALRIGHT TIME TO SQUARE UP JEREMY


----------



## Jeremy

Fun fact: #3 was made easier twice.  Once before it was even posted. #24 and #25 were also both made easier before they went up.

Edit: Forgot to say that #20 was also made much easier before we posted it.


----------



## Corrie

Well okay. I feel better. I literally wouldn't have gotten any of the ones I missed.


----------



## brownboy102

Jeremy said:


> Fun fact: #3 was made easier twice.  Once before it was even posted. #24 and #25 were also both made easier before they went up.



"tbt's favourite"


----------



## Koopa K

Sparro said:


> you evil evil man



WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

but what was 3 tho like wth i nearly died


----------



## Chicha

are you kidding me @ #3? I looked through every thread in that section and never thought to look at the poll choices. I was looking for an image that whole thing U G H


----------



## SensaiGallade

gyro said:


> ALRIGHT TIME TO SQUARE UP JEREMY



24 was easy.


----------



## Zireael

Oh come on, I was in the right thread for #3 LIKE 4 TIMES. How the hell did I miss that? But damn, some of these I was definitely on the right track, but the others are WAY too obscure for me. Good job to those who got them all!


----------



## seliph

Chicha said:


> are you kidding me @ #3? I looked through every thread in that section and never thought to look at the poll choices. I was looking for an image that whole thing U G H



I honest to god looked at that thread about 7 times before going "wait a minute"


----------



## toxapex

WELL im a bit salty that i got the general ideas right for a lot of the ones I missed. But what can I say, they were too clever for me 

I assumed "Courage is nice" was just some wiseguy who made an alternate account that immediately got banned lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX

gyro said:


> #Clue3DidNothingWrong



#Clue3LivesMatter


----------



## SensaiGallade

Chicha said:


> are you kidding me @ #3? I looked through every thread in that section and never thought to look at the poll choices. I was looking for an image that whole thing U G H



I searched the whole forum twice to find that egg


----------



## Linksonic1

THIS IS GARBAGE I KNEW MOST OF THESE BUT I DIDNT KNOW WHERE TO LOOK UGHHHHH


----------



## seliph

SensaiGallade said:


> 24 was easy.



I'm gonna redirect you to my reply to Tom


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I liked Clue #23 the best.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i searched everywhere for egg 3 i'm so depressed
i was on the right track for a few of the ones i missed but i just couldn't find them cause i didn't go back far enough im so mad


----------



## Aarca

All of the eggs I found were the most common ones people found. But I don't feel as stupid as I thought I would, since I haven't really been active on the forums, so I wouldn't have known most of these anyway. I'm pretty sure I checked the threads for 3 and 16, though, but I didn't find the eggs!


----------



## Zireael

ALSO I KNEW that #14 was about Mafia! But for some reason my brain kept making the connection to Bayonetta and I looked so hard for a thread like that but nope. Rip in peas


----------



## Flare

Egg 3 and 24 are rotten. ​


----------



## amanda1983

gyro said:


> IMO this one was much easier which is why I'm really bummed out that some people are complaining and calling it unfair



This was *easier* than previous events?? Holey guacamole! I don't think it was unfair, and I'm not complaining, but this is definitely a nich? event that I am not well suited to lol.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Elvenfrost said:


> ALSO I KNEW that #14 was about Mafia! But for some reason my brain kept making the connection to Bayonetta and I looked so hard for a thread like that but nope. Rip in peas



SAME OMFG
ALL THIS TIME I THOUGHT IT WAS BAYONETTA RELATED

also bowie (the user) sorry for being annoying ;u;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

15 though. How did I not see this.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

also i will kill Murray


----------



## NeonxVandal

Omg.. I was on #3s thread looking everywhere for an egg. I didn't even read the poll... lol x3


----------



## Zireael

Taiko said:


> SAME OMFG
> ALL THIS TIME I THOUGHT IT WAS BAYONETTA RELATED
> 
> also bowie (the user) sorry for being annoying ;u;



LMAO it's funny because I saw your VM and I was thinking "I MUST BE RIGHT" LOOOL


----------



## King Dorado

I ENTERED ROOSTEROFBARCELOS AND THEN GAVE UP ON THAT LINE OF THINKING RE #24!!!

seriously, there was nothing wrong with 24, i derped that one...

but it made no difference because i could have never gotten the other 3 i missed, because they were dysfunctional "riddles."


----------



## xqwerty2010

Where is #20 on that page?? O_O


----------



## Jeremy

#24 was your horse egg, everybody.


----------



## Koopa K

ASDFGHJKLZXCVBNMPOIUYTREWAQXXUCSAJNCCKIHNMZMZHSMKOSSGGSSXXNSOKWJSDHNASM


----------



## Chicha

I can't believe I was on the exact threads for 2, 3, 6, 9, 10, 16, 19, 22, & 25. Arghhhhh

12, 13, 17, 20 was ones I didn't think to look. Those were just awful, 13 in particular.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Jeremy said:


> #24 was your horse egg, everybody.



I hate you


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> #24 was your horse egg, everybody.



If you have the horse egg, then where's the red balloon from the TBT Fair?


----------



## classically.trained

Argh I searched so many places for egg 12, I knew it was talking about Felyne. What is a ban message? I searched that Courage is Nice profile but didn't see anything. And I still don't understand egg 15?


----------



## Seroja

Taiko said:


> SAME OMFG
> ALL THIS TIME I THOUGHT IT WAS BAYONETTA RELATED



I searched in the weeb game (madoka) lul. I is upset! 

Btw I googled courage is nice and found the user but couldn't find the egg on that profile, ugh so close.


----------



## seliph

Mur had the best clues yall are mad



Jeremy said:


> #24 was your horse egg, everybody.



This is not what I wanted Jermany


----------



## SensaiGallade

Jeremy said:


> #24 was your horse egg, everybody.



It was the horse egg to the 19 people who got it


----------



## King Dorado

can somebody let Murray know that bronze is not the same as golden???  that's like saying yellow and expecting us to find red instead...
#nocolorblindmodsallowed


----------



## seliph

Also I too went straight for the Bayo thread with that witch clue but then I was like wait... tie... must have been some game


----------



## toxapex

Jeremy said:


> #24 was your horse egg, everybody.



I cannot BELIEVE this


----------



## Spooky.

Oh well. Despite being an active member, apparently I don't know enough to know all of these riddles. It still feels unfair, even after knowing all the answers. 

Also a 'feline from afar' am I the only one who kept assuming it was Katie?


----------



## Espurr

o
mi
god
i'm so triggered
i went to the create a new blog post page when i saw clue 25
i didn't see the egg
tbt pls


----------



## Twix

tfw you still can't find where 20's egg is


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> can somebody let Murray know that bronze is not the same as golden???  that's like saying yellow and expecting us to find red instead...
> #nocolorblindmodsallowed



Was that about 24 'cause that was by the evil wizard

Wait nvm I can't read


----------



## toxapex

gyro said:


> Also I too went straight for the Bayo thread with that witch clue but then I was like wait... tie... must have been some game



YEAH same. I even went to the mafia board but was looking for stuff with actual witches, like town of salem and stuff. Good job finding that


----------



## seliph

MayorAydin said:


> tfw you still can't find where 20's egg is



You had to sign into the Courage is nice account, then it'd give you the code.


----------



## Biyaya

I could have found, like, four more, if I had only just looked a little bit harder at the places I had checked. And I knew the exact thread for 22 also, but couldn't find it. It might have been on one of the crashed pages I couldn't get to though. I'm... kind of upset with myself.


----------



## xqwerty2010

MayorAydin said:


> tfw you still can't find where 20's egg is



yes, plz explain! \:[

Also, when is the Easter shop going to close?


----------



## brownboy102

King Dorado said:


> can somebody let Murray know that bronze is not the same as golden???  that's like saying yellow and expecting us to find red instead...
> #nocolorblindmodsallowed



would you make a riddle as genius as some of his 
i think not


----------



## Flare

wtf and I was thinking about looking around Able's. 

And I spent an Hour in the Splat Zone, and I cannot believe the egg was in THAT thread.


----------



## Zireael

Namstar said:


> Oh well. Despite being an active member, apparently I don't know enough to know all of these riddles. It still feels unfair, even after knowing all the answers.
> 
> Also a 'feline from afar' am I the only one who kept assuming it was Katie?



Me too! I thought I did something really smart by going to the 404 page with Katie to see if it was there. I was very disappointed lol


----------



## Seroja

gyro said:


> You had to sign into the Courage is nice account, then it'd give you the code.



sign into? how?


----------



## Vizionari

I SWEAR I WAS SO CLOSE TO FINDING THE THREADS OR POSTS FOR THESE


----------



## seliph

Seroja said:


> sign into? how?



"cash is freedom is the password"


----------



## Chicha

Well, at least I feel a little special my thread was egg #1.


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> Was that about 24 'cause that was by the evil wizard



no it was "in the wild returned golden".  the explanation in the answer is bronze = golden.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I couldn't find a single egg hidden by Murray, but I found all three hidden by Tom.


----------



## Seroja

gyro said:


> "cash is freedom is the password"



OMG!!! uhhhhh major facepalming! this is so clever I cant

thanks gyro <3


----------



## Xerolin

o the answers were revealed nifty
33 members viewing gdi


----------



## toxapex

Namstar said:


> Oh well. Despite being an active member, apparently I don't know enough to know all of these riddles. It still feels unfair, even after knowing all the answers.
> 
> Also a 'feline from afar' am I the only one who kept assuming it was Katie?



I actually looked for felyne threads and looked in the able sisters subforum, but not at the same time TT__TT


----------



## Zireael

Omg... #20 is insanely clever but I never would've found that. That's really out there.


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> no it was "in the wild returned golden".  the explanation in the answer is bronze = golden.



YEAH i edited my reply i missed that one my bad

- - - Post Merge - - -



Seroja said:


> OMG!!! uhhhhh major facepalming! this is so clever I cant
> 
> thanks gyro <3



RIGHT i was like screaming when I got it

15 was still my favourite though


----------



## classically.trained

Congrats to all you peeps that found all 25. That's crazy. You guys definitely think outside the box


----------



## LambdaDelta

clue 1: got, super easy
clue 2: got, wouldn't of known though if I hadn't stumbled into since idc about monster hunter
clue 3: didn't get, and why are ya'll hiding eggs in threads from 2 years back? at least my idea of it being splatoon related was right
clue4: got, clever and also pretty easy
clue 5: got, and lmao this one was definitely among the easiest
clue 6: got, also super easy
clue 7: got, took a little while to figure out this one but altogether not too bad. also clever cluewriting
clue 8: got, though I honestly forgot about this, so probably wouldn't of found without stumbling into
clue 9: didn't get, and wtf is this one. bronze isn't gold murray you fool
clue 10: didn't get, and htf did I miss this one? I probably checked that entire thread at least 5 times
clue 11: got, though just stumbling around. maybe would've figured out otherwise? idk
clue 12: didn't get, thought it was katie or monster hunter crossover related. will next year be 2009 threads?
clue 13: didn't get and lmao I actually had this idea right. should've looked at the profile IDs, since I just assumed justin had that spot
clue 14: didn't get, and how for once I actually should've checked the mafia threads
clue 15: got, going to do another post on it
clue 16: got, stumbing. forgot about this thing
clue 17: got, and **** this garbage
clue 18: got, also super easy
clue 19: didn't get, but I ****ING KNEW IT. should've bothered to go through the lengthy bulletin board threads
clue 20: didn't get, ban murray
clue 21: didn't get, and how the **** did this one even work. I had the idea, but wrote it off, since I figured you had to be logged in for eggs to register
clue 22: got, found stumbling
clue 23: got trying for #25
clue 24: didn't get, gulliver washes up too often to be a traveler. he's a stowaway at best
clue 25: got, pretty easy


----------



## kikotoot

Dang i could've got 15 and 12! 12 I had it narrowed down to the able sisters from other sites and was going through those threads, but never thought to check the very last one (though i was checking for feline and cat stuff), and for 15 i had written down all of the four letters each slot would alternate through and then used java to print out every word combo possible but must've missed secret  
so close to the chao and kirby egg!


----------



## ams

That was super fun thanks guys! I've never participated in a TBT event before, but it was a great way to spend a weekend of procrastinating  

Side note: wtf Murray


----------



## Murray

King Dorado said:


> no it was "in the wild returned golden".  the explanation in the answer is bronze = golden.



The equals sign is just showing a link between the two similar words. The main parts of the clue were 'wild', meaning wild world, and 'three days', the thread's title is 'Reset after 3 days? (How's my map?)'.


----------



## toxapex

The year is 2025. It's TBT's annual Egg Hunt, and egg #37 can only be found by creating a thread in the contact the staff forum, awaiting a response from a mod (NOT AN ADMIN, A MOD) and reporting the mod's reply to you. You will then receive a PM from an admin with a crossword puzzle. Solve this, and they will link you to a challenging flash game that, when completed, will yield the code for egg #37.


----------



## Twix

toxapex said:


> The year is 2025. It's TBT's annual Egg Hunt, and egg #37 can only be found by creating a thread in the contact the staff forum, awaiting a response from a mod (NOT AN ADMIN, A MOD) and reporting the mod's reply to you. You will then receive a PM from an admin with a crossword puzzle. Solve this, and they will link you to a challenging flash game that, when completed, will yield the code for egg #37.



LOLOLOL


----------



## Flare

And I've been in the TBT Fair 2016 thread too.


----------



## seliph

Honestly for a while I thought "after 3 days he returns golden" was gonna be some Jesus thread


----------



## LambdaDelta

Murray said:


> The equals sign is just showing a link between the two similar words. The main parts of the clue were 'wild', meaning wild world, and 'three days', the thread's title is 'Reset after 3 days? (How's my map?)'.



NO EXCUSES


----------



## kikotoot

24 i had the right idea but gave up after a few tries using the gulliver rewards. neve give up, I will remember to, next time.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> Honestly for a while I thought "after 3 days he returns golden" was gonna be some Jesus thread



I thought it was breath of the wild something

golden=triforce


----------



## Flare

Oh god, well, at least I got the eggs I wanted...


----------



## brutalitea

For 24, my two thoughts were Gulliver and LoZ. but for Gulliver, I didn't try that item. Tried others. LoZ because Goron Tunic. Once 3 was changed to calamari, Splatoon reference was pretty obvious I just never found the right thread. Rip.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

toxapex said:


> The year is 2025. It's TBT's annual Egg Hunt, and egg #37 can only be found by creating a thread in the contact the staff forum, awaiting a response from a mod (NOT AN ADMIN, A MOD) and reporting the mod's reply to you. You will then receive a PM from an admin with a crossword puzzle. Solve this, and they will link you to a challenging flash game that, when completed, will yield the code for egg #37.



The worse thing is that i expect them to do this , or atleast save this comment for 2025 easter


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> I thought it was breath of the wild something
> 
> golden=triforce



That was my initial thought because of "wild" but then it wasn't in any botw thread


----------



## Chicha

LambdaDelta said:


> I thought it was breath of the wild something
> 
> golden=triforce



i thought the same thing too


----------



## King Dorado

I thought clue 3, there was enough there to find it, i know i looked past that poll text on more than one search before i finally found it, and i should have had a better eye out for it bc there was something similar last year i think with text in a poll, actually i was hilighting the poll texts in clues without reading them at first thinking that would reveal any links, i should have been more careful.  definitely #3 was not the worst one...


----------



## Bowie

Really mad I didn't get some of these. They were pretty easy.

I logged out to see if there were any hidden things, actually, and I never noticed it.


----------



## kikotoot

10 & 23 are the type of clues I'd write  seeing the answers, I was so close to getting 15 and the galaxy egg but gave up too soon on a few of them! still happy with the huge step up from last year though 

edit: wrong 'to'


----------



## toxapex

gyro said:


> Honestly for a while I thought "after 3 days he returns golden" was gonna be some Jesus thread



HONESTLY SAME


----------



## Flare

LambdaDelta said:


> I thought it was breath of the wild something
> 
> golden=triforce



I thought it was Majora's Mask. 

You know... Three Day Limit, Return to Hyrule when game is finished... ;-;


----------



## seliph

Did any one else stalk like all the staff's profiles in case there was some kind of white text train of clues nonsense like what was it... last easter or 2015 christmas or something?


----------



## watercolorwish

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BOY OKAY i dont feel too bad about myself for some of these because i would have no idea to look in some of the places specified because i mainly stick to only a few sections of the forum but there are definitely some i'm disappointed in myself for. its especially infuriating when i see answers to the ones i think i had but was like "nah it could never be in there thats ancient". next year i'll try harder but nothing beats that kirby egg. i _will_get that kirby egg no matter what


----------



## toxapex

Taiko said:


> The worse thing is that i expect them to do this , or atleast save this comment for 2025 easter



Jeremy liked that post so it's not out of the question

I'm very afraid for the coming egg hunts


----------



## LambdaDelta

LambdaDelta said:


> clue 15: got, going to do another post on it



ok, here's the post for how I got it



Spoiler: behold



ALL ****ING FOUR THOUSAND AND NINETY SIX POSSIBLE COMBINATIONS

SH|TCS
SH|TCG
SH|TCN
SH|TCT
SH|TAS
SH|TAG
SH|TAN
SH|TAT
SH|TNS
SH|TNG
SH|TNN
SH|TNT
SH|TES
SH|TEG
SH|TEN
SH|TET
SHIECS
SHIECG
SHIECN
SHIECT
SHIEAS
SHIEAG
SHIEAN
SHIEAT
SHIENS
SHIENG
SHIENN
SHIENT
SHIEES
SHIEEG
SHIEEN
SHIEET
SHIICS
SHIICG
SHIICN
SHIICT
SHIIAS
SHIIAG
SHIIAN
SHIIAT
SHIINS
SHIING
SHIINN
SHIINT
SHIIES
SHIIEG
SHIIEN
SHIIET
SHIRCS
SHIRCG
SHIRCN
SHIRCT
SHIRAS
SHIRAG
SHIRAN
SHIRAT
SHIRNS
SHIRNG
SHIRNN
SHIRNT
SHIRES
SHIREG
SHIREN
SHIRET
SHPTCS
SHPTCG
SHPTCN
SHPTCT
SHPTAS
SHPTAG
SHPTAN
SHPTAT
SHPTNS
SHPTNG
SHPTNN
SHPTNT
SHPTES
SHPTEG
SHPTEN
SHPTET
SHPECS
SHPECG
SHPECN
SHPECT
SHPEAS
SHPEAG
SHPEAN
SHPEAT
SHPENS
SHPENG
SHPENN
SHPENT
SHPEES
SHPEEG
SHPEEN
SHPEET
SHPICS
SHPICG
SHPICN
SHPICT
SHPIAS
SHPIAG
SHPIAN
SHPIAT
SHPINS
SHPING
SHPINN
SHPINT
SHPIES
SHPIEG
SHPIEN
SHPIET
SHPRCS
SHPRCG
SHPRCN
SHPRCT
SHPRAS
SHPRAG
SHPRAN
SHPRAT
SHPRNS
SHPRNG
SHPRNN
SHPRNT
SHPRES
SHPREG
SHPREN
SHPRET
SHSTCS
SHSTCG
SHSTCN
SHSTCT
SHSTAS
SHSTAG
SHSTAN
SHSTAT
SHSTNS
SHSTNG
SHSTNN
SHSTNT
SHSTES
SHSTEG
SHSTEN
SHSTET
SHSECS
SHSECG
SHSECN
SHSECT
SHSEAS
SHSEAG
SHSEAN
SHSEAT
SHSENS
SHSENG
SHSENN
SHSENT
SHSEES
SHSEEG
SHSEEN
SHSEET
SHSICS
SHSICG
SHSICN
SHSICT
SHSIAS
SHSIAG
SHSIAN
SHSIAT
SHSINS
SHSING
SHSINN
SHSINT
SHSIES
SHSIEG
SHSIEN
SHSIET
SHSRCS
SHSRCG
SHSRCN
SHSRCT
SHSRAS
SHSRAG
SHSRAN
SHSRAT
SHSRNS
SHSRNG
SHSRNN
SHSRNT
SHSRES
SHSREG
SHSREN
SHSRET
SHCTCS
SHCTCG
SHCTCN
SHCTCT
SHCTAS
SHCTAG
SHCTAN
SHCTAT
SHCTNS
SHCTNG
SHCTNN
SHCTNT
SHCTES
SHCTEG
SHCTEN
SHCTET
SHCECS
SHCECG
SHCECN
SHCECT
SHCEAS
SHCEAG
SHCEAN
SHCEAT
SHCENS
SHCENG
SHCENN
SHCENT
SHCEES
SHCEEG
SHCEEN
SHCEET
SHCICS
SHCICG
SHCICN
SHCICT
SHCIAS
SHCIAG
SHCIAN
SHCIAT
SHCINS
SHCING
SHCINN
SHCINT
SHCIES
SHCIEG
SHCIEN
SHCIET
SHCRCS
SHCRCG
SHCRCN
SHCRCT
SHCRAS
SHCRAG
SHCRAN
SHCRAT
SHCRNS
SHCRNG
SHCRNN
SHCRNT
SHCRES
SHCREG
SHCREN
SHCRET
SWITCS
SWITCG
SWITCN
SWITCT
SWITAS
SWITAG
SWITAN
SWITAT
SWITNS
SWITNG
SWITNN
SWITNT
SWITES
SWITEG
SWITEN
SWITET
SWIECS
SWIECG
SWIECN
SWIECT
SWIEAS
SWIEAG
SWIEAN
SWIEAT
SWIENS
SWIENG
SWIENN
SWIENT
SWIEES
SWIEEG
SWIEEN
SWIEET
SWIICS
SWIICG
SWIICN
SWIICT
SWIIAS
SWIIAG
SWIIAN
SWIIAT
SWIINS
SWIING
SWIINN
SWIINT
SWIIES
SWIIEG
SWIIEN
SWIIET
SWIRCS
SWIRCG
SWIRCN
SWIRCT
SWIRAS
SWIRAG
SWIRAN
SWIRAT
SWIRNS
SWIRNG
SWIRNN
SWIRNT
SWIRES
SWIREG
SWIREN
SWIRET
SWPTCS
SWPTCG
SWPTCN
SWPTCT
SWPTAS
SWPTAG
SWPTAN
SWPTAT
SWPTNS
SWPTNG
SWPTNN
SWPTNT
SWPTES
SWPTEG
SWPTEN
SWPTET
SWPECS
SWPECG
SWPECN
SWPECT
SWPEAS
SWPEAG
SWPEAN
SWPEAT
SWPENS
SWPENG
SWPENN
SWPENT
SWPEES
SWPEEG
SWPEEN
SWPEET
SWPICS
SWPICG
SWPICN
SWPICT
SWPIAS
SWPIAG
SWPIAN
SWPIAT
SWPINS
SWPING
SWPINN
SWPINT
SWPIES
SWPIEG
SWPIEN
SWPIET
SWPRCS
SWPRCG
SWPRCN
SWPRCT
SWPRAS
SWPRAG
SWPRAN
SWPRAT
SWPRNS
SWPRNG
SWPRNN
SWPRNT
SWPRES
SWPREG
SWPREN
SWPRET
SWSTCS
SWSTCG
SWSTCN
SWSTCT
SWSTAS
SWSTAG
SWSTAN
SWSTAT
SWSTNS
SWSTNG
SWSTNN
SWSTNT
SWSTES
SWSTEG
SWSTEN
SWSTET
SWSECS
SWSECG
SWSECN
SWSECT
SWSEAS
SWSEAG
SWSEAN
SWSEAT
SWSENS
SWSENG
SWSENN
SWSENT
SWSEES
SWSEEG
SWSEEN
SWSEET
SWSICS
SWSICG
SWSICN
SWSICT
SWSIAS
SWSIAG
SWSIAN
SWSIAT
SWSINS
SWSING
SWSINN
SWSINT
SWSIES
SWSIEG
SWSIEN
SWSIET
SWSRCS
SWSRCG
SWSRCN
SWSRCT
SWSRAS
SWSRAG
SWSRAN
SWSRAT
SWSRNS
SWSRNG
SWSRNN
SWSRNT
SWSRES
SWSREG
SWSREN
SWSRET
SWCTCS
SWCTCG
SWCTCN
SWCTCT
SWCTAS
SWCTAG
SWCTAN
SWCTAT
SWCTNS
SWCTNG
SWCTNN
SWCTNT
SWCTES
SWCTEG
SWCTEN
SWCTET
SWCECS
SWCECG
SWCECN
SWCECT
SWCEAS
SWCEAG
SWCEAN
SWCEAT
SWCENS
SWCENG
SWCENN
SWCENT
SWCEES
SWCEEG
SWCEEN
SWCEET
SWCICS
SWCICG
SWCICN
SWCICT
SWCIAS
SWCIAG
SWCIAN
SWCIAT
SWCINS
SWCING
SWCINN
SWCINT
SWCIES
SWCIEG
SWCIEN
SWCIET
SWCRCS
SWCRCG
SWCRCN
SWCRCT
SWCRAS
SWCRAG
SWCRAN
SWCRAT
SWCRNS
SWCRNG
SWCRNN
SWCRNT
SWCRES
SWCREG
SWCREN
SWCRET
SEITCS
SEITCG
SEITCN
SEITCT
SEITAS
SEITAG
SEITAN
SEITAT
SEITNS
SEITNG
SEITNN
SEITNT
SEITES
SEITEG
SEITEN
SEITET
SEIECS
SEIECG
SEIECN
SEIECT
SEIEAS
SEIEAG
SEIEAN
SEIEAT
SEIENS
SEIENG
SEIENN
SEIENT
SEIEES
SEIEEG
SEIEEN
SEIEET
SEIICS
SEIICG
SEIICN
SEIICT
SEIIAS
SEIIAG
SEIIAN
SEIIAT
SEIINS
SEIING
SEIINN
SEIINT
SEIIES
SEIIEG
SEIIEN
SEIIET
SEIRCS
SEIRCG
SEIRCN
SEIRCT
SEIRAS
SEIRAG
SEIRAN
SEIRAT
SEIRNS
SEIRNG
SEIRNN
SEIRNT
SEIRES
SEIREG
SEIREN
SEIRET
SEPTCS
SEPTCG
SEPTCN
SEPTCT
SEPTAS
SEPTAG
SEPTAN
SEPTAT
SEPTNS
SEPTNG
SEPTNN
SEPTNT
SEPTES
SEPTEG
SEPTEN
SEPTET
SEPECS
SEPECG
SEPECN
SEPECT
SEPEAS
SEPEAG
SEPEAN
SEPEAT
SEPENS
SEPENG
SEPENN
SEPENT
SEPEES
SEPEEG
SEPEEN
SEPEET
SEPICS
SEPICG
SEPICN
SEPICT
SEPIAS
SEPIAG
SEPIAN
SEPIAT
SEPINS
SEPING
SEPINN
SEPINT
SEPIES
SEPIEG
SEPIEN
SEPIET
SEPRCS
SEPRCG
SEPRCN
SEPRCT
SEPRAS
SEPRAG
SEPRAN
SEPRAT
SEPRNS
SEPRNG
SEPRNN
SEPRNT
SEPRES
SEPREG
SEPREN
SEPRET
SESTCS
SESTCG
SESTCN
SESTCT
SESTAS
SESTAG
SESTAN
SESTAT
SESTNS
SESTNG
SESTNN
SESTNT
SESTES
SESTEG
SESTEN
SESTET
SESECS
SESECG
SESECN
SESECT
SESEAS
SESEAG
SESEAN
SESEAT
SESENS
SESENG
SESENN
SESENT
SESEES
SESEEG
SESEEN
SESEET
SESICS
SESICG
SESICN
SESICT
SESIAS
SESIAG
SESIAN
SESIAT
SESINS
SESING
SESINN
SESINT
SESIES
SESIEG
SESIEN
SESIET
SESRCS
SESRCG
SESRCN
SESRCT
SESRAS
SESRAG
SESRAN
SESRAT
SESRNS
SESRNG
SESRNN
SESRNT
SESRES
SESREG
SESREN
SESRET
SECTCS
SECTCG
SECTCN
SECTCT
SECTAS
SECTAG
SECTAN
SECTAT
SECTNS
SECTNG
SECTNN
SECTNT
SECTES
SECTEG
SECTEN
SECTET
SECECS
SECECG
SECECN
SECECT
SECEAS
SECEAG
SECEAN
SECEAT
SECENS
SECENG
SECENN
SECENT
SECEES
SECEEG
SECEEN
SECEET
SECICS
SECICG
SECICN
SECICT
SECIAS
SECIAG
SECIAN
SECIAT
SECINS
SECING
SECINN
SECINT
SECIES
SECIEG
SECIEN
SECIET
SECRCS
SECRCG
SECRCN
SECRCT
SECRAS
SECRAG
SECRAN
SECRAT
SECRNS
SECRNG
SECRNN
SECRNT
SECRES
SECREG
SECREN
SECRET
SPITCS
SPITCG
SPITCN
SPITCT
SPITAS
SPITAG
SPITAN
SPITAT
SPITNS
SPITNG
SPITNN
SPITNT
SPITES
SPITEG
SPITEN
SPITET
SPIECS
SPIECG
SPIECN
SPIECT
SPIEAS
SPIEAG
SPIEAN
SPIEAT
SPIENS
SPIENG
SPIENN
SPIENT
SPIEES
SPIEEG
SPIEEN
SPIEET
SPIICS
SPIICG
SPIICN
SPIICT
SPIIAS
SPIIAG
SPIIAN
SPIIAT
SPIINS
SPIING
SPIINN
SPIINT
SPIIES
SPIIEG
SPIIEN
SPIIET
SPIRCS
SPIRCG
SPIRCN
SPIRCT
SPIRAS
SPIRAG
SPIRAN
SPIRAT
SPIRNS
SPIRNG
SPIRNN
SPIRNT
SPIRES
SPIREG
SPIREN
SPIRET
SPPTCS
SPPTCG
SPPTCN
SPPTCT
SPPTAS
SPPTAG
SPPTAN
SPPTAT
SPPTNS
SPPTNG
SPPTNN
SPPTNT
SPPTES
SPPTEG
SPPTEN
SPPTET
SPPECS
SPPECG
SPPECN
SPPECT
SPPEAS
SPPEAG
SPPEAN
SPPEAT
SPPENS
SPPENG
SPPENN
SPPENT
SPPEES
SPPEEG
SPPEEN
SPPEET
SPPICS
SPPICG
SPPICN
SPPICT
SPPIAS
SPPIAG
SPPIAN
SPPIAT
SPPINS
SPPING
SPPINN
SPPINT
SPPIES
SPPIEG
SPPIEN
SPPIET
SPPRCS
SPPRCG
SPPRCN
SPPRCT
SPPRAS
SPPRAG
SPPRAN
SPPRAT
SPPRNS
SPPRNG
SPPRNN
SPPRNT
SPPRES
SPPREG
SPPREN
SPPRET
SPSTCS
SPSTCG
SPSTCN
SPSTCT
SPSTAS
SPSTAG
SPSTAN
SPSTAT
SPSTNS
SPSTNG
SPSTNN
SPSTNT
SPSTES
SPSTEG
SPSTEN
SPSTET
SPSECS
SPSECG
SPSECN
SPSECT
SPSEAS
SPSEAG
SPSEAN
SPSEAT
SPSENS
SPSENG
SPSENN
SPSENT
SPSEES
SPSEEG
SPSEEN
SPSEET
SPSICS
SPSICG
SPSICN
SPSICT
SPSIAS
SPSIAG
SPSIAN
SPSIAT
SPSINS
SPSING
SPSINN
SPSINT
SPSIES
SPSIEG
SPSIEN
SPSIET
SPSRCS
SPSRCG
SPSRCN
SPSRCT
SPSRAS
SPSRAG
SPSRAN
SPSRAT
SPSRNS
SPSRNG
SPSRNN
SPSRNT
SPSRES
SPSREG
SPSREN
SPSRET
SPCTCS
SPCTCG
SPCTCN
SPCTCT
SPCTAS
SPCTAG
SPCTAN
SPCTAT
SPCTNS
SPCTNG
SPCTNN
SPCTNT
SPCTES
SPCTEG
SPCTEN
SPCTET
SPCECS
SPCECG
SPCECN
SPCECT
SPCEAS
SPCEAG
SPCEAN
SPCEAT
SPCENS
SPCENG
SPCENN
SPCENT
SPCEES
SPCEEG
SPCEEN
SPCEET
SPCICS
SPCICG
SPCICN
SPCICT
SPCIAS
SPCIAG
SPCIAN
SPCIAT
SPCINS
SPCING
SPCINN
SPCINT
SPCIES
SPCIEG
SPCIEN
SPCIET
SPCRCS
SPCRCG
SPCRCN
SPCRCT
SPCRAS
SPCRAG
SPCRAN
SPCRAT
SPCRNS
SPCRNG
SPCRNN
SPCRNT
SPCRES
SPCREG
SPCREN
SPCRET
EHITCS
EHITCG
EHITCN
EHITCT
EHITAS
EHITAG
EHITAN
EHITAT
EHITNS
EHITNG
EHITNN
EHITNT
EHITES
EHITEG
EHITEN
EHITET
EHIECS
EHIECG
EHIECN
EHIECT
EHIEAS
EHIEAG
EHIEAN
EHIEAT
EHIENS
EHIENG
EHIENN
EHIENT
EHIEES
EHIEEG
EHIEEN
EHIEET
EHIICS
EHIICG
EHIICN
EHIICT
EHIIAS
EHIIAG
EHIIAN
EHIIAT
EHIINS
EHIING
EHIINN
EHIINT
EHIIES
EHIIEG
EHIIEN
EHIIET
EHIRCS
EHIRCG
EHIRCN
EHIRCT
EHIRAS
EHIRAG
EHIRAN
EHIRAT
EHIRNS
EHIRNG
EHIRNN
EHIRNT
EHIRES
EHIREG
EHIREN
EHIRET
EHPTCS
EHPTCG
EHPTCN
EHPTCT
EHPTAS
EHPTAG
EHPTAN
EHPTAT
EHPTNS
EHPTNG
EHPTNN
EHPTNT
EHPTES
EHPTEG
EHPTEN
EHPTET
EHPECS
EHPECG
EHPECN
EHPECT
EHPEAS
EHPEAG
EHPEAN
EHPEAT
EHPENS
EHPENG
EHPENN
EHPENT
EHPEES
EHPEEG
EHPEEN
EHPEET
EHPICS
EHPICG
EHPICN
EHPICT
EHPIAS
EHPIAG
EHPIAN
EHPIAT
EHPINS
EHPING
EHPINN
EHPINT
EHPIES
EHPIEG
EHPIEN
EHPIET
EHPRCS
EHPRCG
EHPRCN
EHPRCT
EHPRAS
EHPRAG
EHPRAN
EHPRAT
EHPRNS
EHPRNG
EHPRNN
EHPRNT
EHPRES
EHPREG
EHPREN
EHPRET
EHSTCS
EHSTCG
EHSTCN
EHSTCT
EHSTAS
EHSTAG
EHSTAN
EHSTAT
EHSTNS
EHSTNG
EHSTNN
EHSTNT
EHSTES
EHSTEG
EHSTEN
EHSTET
EHSECS
EHSECG
EHSECN
EHSECT
EHSEAS
EHSEAG
EHSEAN
EHSEAT
EHSENS
EHSENG
EHSENN
EHSENT
EHSEES
EHSEEG
EHSEEN
EHSEET
EHSICS
EHSICG
EHSICN
EHSICT
EHSIAS
EHSIAG
EHSIAN
EHSIAT
EHSINS
EHSING
EHSINN
EHSINT
EHSIES
EHSIEG
EHSIEN
EHSIET
EHSRCS
EHSRCG
EHSRCN
EHSRCT
EHSRAS
EHSRAG
EHSRAN
EHSRAT
EHSRNS
EHSRNG
EHSRNN
EHSRNT
EHSRES
EHSREG
EHSREN
EHSRET
EHCTCS
EHCTCG
EHCTCN
EHCTCT
EHCTAS
EHCTAG
EHCTAN
EHCTAT
EHCTNS
EHCTNG
EHCTNN
EHCTNT
EHCTES
EHCTEG
EHCTEN
EHCTET
EHCECS
EHCECG
EHCECN
EHCECT
EHCEAS
EHCEAG
EHCEAN
EHCEAT
EHCENS
EHCENG
EHCENN
EHCENT
EHCEES
EHCEEG
EHCEEN
EHCEET
EHCICS
EHCICG
EHCICN
EHCICT
EHCIAS
EHCIAG
EHCIAN
EHCIAT
EHCINS
EHCING
EHCINN
EHCINT
EHCIES
EHCIEG
EHCIEN
EHCIET
EHCRCS
EHCRCG
EHCRCN
EHCRCT
EHCRAS
EHCRAG
EHCRAN
EHCRAT
EHCRNS
EHCRNG
EHCRNN
EHCRNT
EHCRES
EHCREG
EHCREN
EHCRET
EWITCS
EWITCG
EWITCN
EWITCT
EWITAS
EWITAG
EWITAN
EWITAT
EWITNS
EWITNG
EWITNN
EWITNT
EWITES
EWITEG
EWITEN
EWITET
EWIECS
EWIECG
EWIECN
EWIECT
EWIEAS
EWIEAG
EWIEAN
EWIEAT
EWIENS
EWIENG
EWIENN
EWIENT
EWIEES
EWIEEG
EWIEEN
EWIEET
EWIICS
EWIICG
EWIICN
EWIICT
EWIIAS
EWIIAG
EWIIAN
EWIIAT
EWIINS
EWIING
EWIINN
EWIINT
EWIIES
EWIIEG
EWIIEN
EWIIET
EWIRCS
EWIRCG
EWIRCN
EWIRCT
EWIRAS
EWIRAG
EWIRAN
EWIRAT
EWIRNS
EWIRNG
EWIRNN
EWIRNT
EWIRES
EWIREG
EWIREN
EWIRET
EWPTCS
EWPTCG
EWPTCN
EWPTCT
EWPTAS
EWPTAG
EWPTAN
EWPTAT
EWPTNS
EWPTNG
EWPTNN
EWPTNT
EWPTES
EWPTEG
EWPTEN
EWPTET
EWPECS
EWPECG
EWPECN
EWPECT
EWPEAS
EWPEAG
EWPEAN
EWPEAT
EWPENS
EWPENG
EWPENN
EWPENT
EWPEES
EWPEEG
EWPEEN
EWPEET
EWPICS
EWPICG
EWPICN
EWPICT
EWPIAS
EWPIAG
EWPIAN
EWPIAT
EWPINS
EWPING
EWPINN
EWPINT
EWPIES
EWPIEG
EWPIEN
EWPIET
EWPRCS
EWPRCG
EWPRCN
EWPRCT
EWPRAS
EWPRAG
EWPRAN
EWPRAT
EWPRNS
EWPRNG
EWPRNN
EWPRNT
EWPRES
EWPREG
EWPREN
EWPRET
EWSTCS
EWSTCG
EWSTCN
EWSTCT
EWSTAS
EWSTAG
EWSTAN
EWSTAT
EWSTNS
EWSTNG
EWSTNN
EWSTNT
EWSTES
EWSTEG
EWSTEN
EWSTET
EWSECS
EWSECG
EWSECN
EWSECT
EWSEAS
EWSEAG
EWSEAN
EWSEAT
EWSENS
EWSENG
EWSENN
EWSENT
EWSEES
EWSEEG
EWSEEN
EWSEET
EWSICS
EWSICG
EWSICN
EWSICT
EWSIAS
EWSIAG
EWSIAN
EWSIAT
EWSINS
EWSING
EWSINN
EWSINT
EWSIES
EWSIEG
EWSIEN
EWSIET
EWSRCS
EWSRCG
EWSRCN
EWSRCT
EWSRAS
EWSRAG
EWSRAN
EWSRAT
EWSRNS
EWSRNG
EWSRNN
EWSRNT
EWSRES
EWSREG
EWSREN
EWSRET
EWCTCS
EWCTCG
EWCTCN
EWCTCT
EWCTAS
EWCTAG
EWCTAN
EWCTAT
EWCTNS
EWCTNG
EWCTNN
EWCTNT
EWCTES
EWCTEG
EWCTEN
EWCTET
EWCECS
EWCECG
EWCECN
EWCECT
EWCEAS
EWCEAG
EWCEAN
EWCEAT
EWCENS
EWCENG
EWCENN
EWCENT
EWCEES
EWCEEG
EWCEEN
EWCEET
EWCICS
EWCICG
EWCICN
EWCICT
EWCIAS
EWCIAG
EWCIAN
EWCIAT
EWCINS
EWCING
EWCINN
EWCINT
EWCIES
EWCIEG
EWCIEN
EWCIET
EWCRCS
EWCRCG
EWCRCN
EWCRCT
EWCRAS
EWCRAG
EWCRAN
EWCRAT
EWCRNS
EWCRNG
EWCRNN
EWCRNT
EWCRES
EWCREG
EWCREN
EWCRET
EEITCS
EEITCG
EEITCN
EEITCT
EEITAS
EEITAG
EEITAN
EEITAT
EEITNS
EEITNG
EEITNN
EEITNT
EEITES
EEITEG
EEITEN
EEITET
EEIECS
EEIECG
EEIECN
EEIECT
EEIEAS
EEIEAG
EEIEAN
EEIEAT
EEIENS
EEIENG
EEIENN
EEIENT
EEIEES
EEIEEG
EEIEEN
EEIEET
EEIICS
EEIICG
EEIICN
EEIICT
EEIIAS
EEIIAG
EEIIAN
EEIIAT
EEIINS
EEIING
EEIINN
EEIINT
EEIIES
EEIIEG
EEIIEN
EEIIET
EEIRCS
EEIRCG
EEIRCN
EEIRCT
EEIRAS
EEIRAG
EEIRAN
EEIRAT
EEIRNS
EEIRNG
EEIRNN
EEIRNT
EEIRES
EEIREG
EEIREN
EEIRET
EEPTCS
EEPTCG
EEPTCN
EEPTCT
EEPTAS
EEPTAG
EEPTAN
EEPTAT
EEPTNS
EEPTNG
EEPTNN
EEPTNT
EEPTES
EEPTEG
EEPTEN
EEPTET
EEPECS
EEPECG
EEPECN
EEPECT
EEPEAS
EEPEAG
EEPEAN
EEPEAT
EEPENS
EEPENG
EEPENN
EEPENT
EEPEES
EEPEEG
EEPEEN
EEPEET
EEPICS
EEPICG
EEPICN
EEPICT
EEPIAS
EEPIAG
EEPIAN
EEPIAT
EEPINS
EEPING
EEPINN
EEPINT
EEPIES
EEPIEG
EEPIEN
EEPIET
EEPRCS
EEPRCG
EEPRCN
EEPRCT
EEPRAS
EEPRAG
EEPRAN
EEPRAT
EEPRNS
EEPRNG
EEPRNN
EEPRNT
EEPRES
EEPREG
EEPREN
EEPRET
EESTCS
EESTCG
EESTCN
EESTCT
EESTAS
EESTAG
EESTAN
EESTAT
EESTNS
EESTNG
EESTNN
EESTNT
EESTES
EESTEG
EESTEN
EESTET
EESECS
EESECG
EESECN
EESECT
EESEAS
EESEAG
EESEAN
EESEAT
EESENS
EESENG
EESENN
EESENT
EESEES
EESEEG
EESEEN
EESEET
EESICS
EESICG
EESICN
EESICT
EESIAS
EESIAG
EESIAN
EESIAT
EESINS
EESING
EESINN
EESINT
EESIES
EESIEG
EESIEN
EESIET
EESRCS
EESRCG
EESRCN
EESRCT
EESRAS
EESRAG
EESRAN
EESRAT
EESRNS
EESRNG
EESRNN
EESRNT
EESRES
EESREG
EESREN
EESRET
EECTCS
EECTCG
EECTCN
EECTCT
EECTAS
EECTAG
EECTAN
EECTAT
EECTNS
EECTNG
EECTNN
EECTNT
EECTES
EECTEG
EECTEN
EECTET
EECECS
EECECG
EECECN
EECECT
EECEAS
EECEAG
EECEAN
EECEAT
EECENS
EECENG
EECENN
EECENT
EECEES
EECEEG
EECEEN
EECEET
EECICS
EECICG
EECICN
EECICT
EECIAS
EECIAG
EECIAN
EECIAT
EECINS
EECING
EECINN
EECINT
EECIES
EECIEG
EECIEN
EECIET
EECRCS
EECRCG
EECRCN
EECRCT
EECRAS
EECRAG
EECRAN
EECRAT
EECRNS
EECRNG
EECRNN
EECRNT
EECRES
EECREG
EECREN
EECRET
EPITCS
EPITCG
EPITCN
EPITCT
EPITAS
EPITAG
EPITAN
EPITAT
EPITNS
EPITNG
EPITNN
EPITNT
EPITES
EPITEG
EPITEN
EPITET
EPIECS
EPIECG
EPIECN
EPIECT
EPIEAS
EPIEAG
EPIEAN
EPIEAT
EPIENS
EPIENG
EPIENN
EPIENT
EPIEES
EPIEEG
EPIEEN
EPIEET
EPIICS
EPIICG
EPIICN
EPIICT
EPIIAS
EPIIAG
EPIIAN
EPIIAT
EPIINS
EPIING
EPIINN
EPIINT
EPIIES
EPIIEG
EPIIEN
EPIIET
EPIRCS
EPIRCG
EPIRCN
EPIRCT
EPIRAS
EPIRAG
EPIRAN
EPIRAT
EPIRNS
EPIRNG
EPIRNN
EPIRNT
EPIRES
EPIREG
EPIREN
EPIRET
EPPTCS
EPPTCG
EPPTCN
EPPTCT
EPPTAS
EPPTAG
EPPTAN
EPPTAT
EPPTNS
EPPTNG
EPPTNN
EPPTNT
EPPTES
EPPTEG
EPPTEN
EPPTET
EPPECS
EPPECG
EPPECN
EPPECT
EPPEAS
EPPEAG
EPPEAN
EPPEAT
EPPENS
EPPENG
EPPENN
EPPENT
EPPEES
EPPEEG
EPPEEN
EPPEET
EPPICS
EPPICG
EPPICN
EPPICT
EPPIAS
EPPIAG
EPPIAN
EPPIAT
EPPINS
EPPING
EPPINN
EPPINT
EPPIES
EPPIEG
EPPIEN
EPPIET
EPPRCS
EPPRCG
EPPRCN
EPPRCT
EPPRAS
EPPRAG
EPPRAN
EPPRAT
EPPRNS
EPPRNG
EPPRNN
EPPRNT
EPPRES
EPPREG
EPPREN
EPPRET
EPSTCS
EPSTCG
EPSTCN
EPSTCT
EPSTAS
EPSTAG
EPSTAN
EPSTAT
EPSTNS
EPSTNG
EPSTNN
EPSTNT
EPSTES
EPSTEG
EPSTEN
EPSTET
EPSECS
EPSECG
EPSECN
EPSECT
EPSEAS
EPSEAG
EPSEAN
EPSEAT
EPSENS
EPSENG
EPSENN
EPSENT
EPSEES
EPSEEG
EPSEEN
EPSEET
EPSICS
EPSICG
EPSICN
EPSICT
EPSIAS
EPSIAG
EPSIAN
EPSIAT
EPSINS
EPSING
EPSINN
EPSINT
EPSIES
EPSIEG
EPSIEN
EPSIET
EPSRCS
EPSRCG
EPSRCN
EPSRCT
EPSRAS
EPSRAG
EPSRAN
EPSRAT
EPSRNS
EPSRNG
EPSRNN
EPSRNT
EPSRES
EPSREG
EPSREN
EPSRET
EPCTCS
EPCTCG
EPCTCN
EPCTCT
EPCTAS
EPCTAG
EPCTAN
EPCTAT
EPCTNS
EPCTNG
EPCTNN
EPCTNT
EPCTES
EPCTEG
EPCTEN
EPCTET
EPCECS
EPCECG
EPCECN
EPCECT
EPCEAS
EPCEAG
EPCEAN
EPCEAT
EPCENS
EPCENG
EPCENN
EPCENT
EPCEES
EPCEEG
EPCEEN
EPCEET
EPCICS
EPCICG
EPCICN
EPCICT
EPCIAS
EPCIAG
EPCIAN
EPCIAT
EPCINS
EPCING
EPCINN
EPCINT
EPCIES
EPCIEG
EPCIEN
EPCIET
EPCRCS
EPCRCG
EPCRCN
EPCRCT
EPCRAS
EPCRAG
EPCRAN
EPCRAT
EPCRNS
EPCRNG
EPCRNN
EPCRNT
EPCRES
EPCREG
EPCREN
EPCRET
AHITCS
AHITCG
AHITCN
AHITCT
AHITAS
AHITAG
AHITAN
AHITAT
AHITNS
AHITNG
AHITNN
AHITNT
AHITES
AHITEG
AHITEN
AHITET
AHIECS
AHIECG
AHIECN
AHIECT
AHIEAS
AHIEAG
AHIEAN
AHIEAT
AHIENS
AHIENG
AHIENN
AHIENT
AHIEES
AHIEEG
AHIEEN
AHIEET
AHIICS
AHIICG
AHIICN
AHIICT
AHIIAS
AHIIAG
AHIIAN
AHIIAT
AHIINS
AHIING
AHIINN
AHIINT
AHIIES
AHIIEG
AHIIEN
AHIIET
AHIRCS
AHIRCG
AHIRCN
AHIRCT
AHIRAS
AHIRAG
AHIRAN
AHIRAT
AHIRNS
AHIRNG
AHIRNN
AHIRNT
AHIRES
AHIREG
AHIREN
AHIRET
AHPTCS
AHPTCG
AHPTCN
AHPTCT
AHPTAS
AHPTAG
AHPTAN
AHPTAT
AHPTNS
AHPTNG
AHPTNN
AHPTNT
AHPTES
AHPTEG
AHPTEN
AHPTET
AHPECS
AHPECG
AHPECN
AHPECT
AHPEAS
AHPEAG
AHPEAN
AHPEAT
AHPENS
AHPENG
AHPENN
AHPENT
AHPEES
AHPEEG
AHPEEN
AHPEET
AHPICS
AHPICG
AHPICN
AHPICT
AHPIAS
AHPIAG
AHPIAN
AHPIAT
AHPINS
AHPING
AHPINN
AHPINT
AHPIES
AHPIEG
AHPIEN
AHPIET
AHPRCS
AHPRCG
AHPRCN
AHPRCT
AHPRAS
AHPRAG
AHPRAN
AHPRAT
AHPRNS
AHPRNG
AHPRNN
AHPRNT
AHPRES
AHPREG
AHPREN
AHPRET
AHSTCS
AHSTCG
AHSTCN
AHSTCT
AHSTAS
AHSTAG
AHSTAN
AHSTAT
AHSTNS
AHSTNG
AHSTNN
AHSTNT
AHSTES
AHSTEG
AHSTEN
AHSTET
AHSECS
AHSECG
AHSECN
AHSECT
AHSEAS
AHSEAG
AHSEAN
AHSEAT
AHSENS
AHSENG
AHSENN
AHSENT
AHSEES
AHSEEG
AHSEEN
AHSEET
AHSICS
AHSICG
AHSICN
AHSICT
AHSIAS
AHSIAG
AHSIAN
AHSIAT
AHSINS
AHSING
AHSINN
AHSINT
AHSIES
AHSIEG
AHSIEN
AHSIET
AHSRCS
AHSRCG
AHSRCN
AHSRCT
AHSRAS
AHSRAG
AHSRAN
AHSRAT
AHSRNS
AHSRNG
AHSRNN
AHSRNT
AHSRES
AHSREG
AHSREN
AHSRET
AHCTCS
AHCTCG
AHCTCN
AHCTCT
AHCTAS
AHCTAG
AHCTAN
AHCTAT
AHCTNS
AHCTNG
AHCTNN
AHCTNT
AHCTES
AHCTEG
AHCTEN
AHCTET
AHCECS
AHCECG
AHCECN
AHCECT
AHCEAS
AHCEAG
AHCEAN
AHCEAT
AHCENS
AHCENG
AHCENN
AHCENT
AHCEES
AHCEEG
AHCEEN
AHCEET
AHCICS
AHCICG
AHCICN
AHCICT
AHCIAS
AHCIAG
AHCIAN
AHCIAT
AHCINS
AHCING
AHCINN
AHCINT
AHCIES
AHCIEG
AHCIEN
AHCIET
AHCRCS
AHCRCG
AHCRCN
AHCRCT
AHCRAS
AHCRAG
AHCRAN
AHCRAT
AHCRNS
AHCRNG
AHCRNN
AHCRNT
AHCRES
AHCREG
AHCREN
AHCRET
AWITCS
AWITCG
AWITCN
AWITCT
AWITAS
AWITAG
AWITAN
AWITAT
AWITNS
AWITNG
AWITNN
AWITNT
AWITES
AWITEG
AWITEN
AWITET
AWIECS
AWIECG
AWIECN
AWIECT
AWIEAS
AWIEAG
AWIEAN
AWIEAT
AWIENS
AWIENG
AWIENN
AWIENT
AWIEES
AWIEEG
AWIEEN
AWIEET
AWIICS
AWIICG
AWIICN
AWIICT
AWIIAS
AWIIAG
AWIIAN
AWIIAT
AWIINS
AWIING
AWIINN
AWIINT
AWIIES
AWIIEG
AWIIEN
AWIIET
AWIRCS
AWIRCG
AWIRCN
AWIRCT
AWIRAS
AWIRAG
AWIRAN
AWIRAT
AWIRNS
AWIRNG
AWIRNN
AWIRNT
AWIRES
AWIREG
AWIREN
AWIRET
AWPTCS
AWPTCG
AWPTCN
AWPTCT
AWPTAS
AWPTAG
AWPTAN
AWPTAT
AWPTNS
AWPTNG
AWPTNN
AWPTNT
AWPTES
AWPTEG
AWPTEN
AWPTET
AWPECS
AWPECG
AWPECN
AWPECT
AWPEAS
AWPEAG
AWPEAN
AWPEAT
AWPENS
AWPENG
AWPENN
AWPENT
AWPEES
AWPEEG
AWPEEN
AWPEET
AWPICS
AWPICG
AWPICN
AWPICT
AWPIAS
AWPIAG
AWPIAN
AWPIAT
AWPINS
AWPING
AWPINN
AWPINT
AWPIES
AWPIEG
AWPIEN
AWPIET
AWPRCS
AWPRCG
AWPRCN
AWPRCT
AWPRAS
AWPRAG
AWPRAN
AWPRAT
AWPRNS
AWPRNG
AWPRNN
AWPRNT
AWPRES
AWPREG
AWPREN
AWPRET
AWSTCS
AWSTCG
AWSTCN
AWSTCT
AWSTAS
AWSTAG
AWSTAN
AWSTAT
AWSTNS
AWSTNG
AWSTNN
AWSTNT
AWSTES
AWSTEG
AWSTEN
AWSTET
AWSECS
AWSECG
AWSECN
AWSECT
AWSEAS
AWSEAG
AWSEAN
AWSEAT
AWSENS
AWSENG
AWSENN
AWSENT
AWSEES
AWSEEG
AWSEEN
AWSEET
AWSICS
AWSICG
AWSICN
AWSICT
AWSIAS
AWSIAG
AWSIAN
AWSIAT
AWSINS
AWSING
AWSINN
AWSINT
AWSIES
AWSIEG
AWSIEN
AWSIET
AWSRCS
AWSRCG
AWSRCN
AWSRCT
AWSRAS
AWSRAG
AWSRAN
AWSRAT
AWSRNS
AWSRNG
AWSRNN
AWSRNT
AWSRES
AWSREG
AWSREN
AWSRET
AWCTCS
AWCTCG
AWCTCN
AWCTCT
AWCTAS
AWCTAG
AWCTAN
AWCTAT
AWCTNS
AWCTNG
AWCTNN
AWCTNT
AWCTES
AWCTEG
AWCTEN
AWCTET
AWCECS
AWCECG
AWCECN
AWCECT
AWCEAS
AWCEAG
AWCEAN
AWCEAT
AWCENS
AWCENG
AWCENN
AWCENT
AWCEES
AWCEEG
AWCEEN
AWCEET
AWCICS
AWCICG
AWCICN
AWCICT
AWCIAS
AWCIAG
AWCIAN
AWCIAT
AWCINS
AWCING
AWCINN
AWCINT
AWCIES
AWCIEG
AWCIEN
AWCIET
AWCRCS
AWCRCG
AWCRCN
AWCRCT
AWCRAS
AWCRAG
AWCRAN
AWCRAT
AWCRNS
AWCRNG
AWCRNN
AWCRNT
AWCRES
AWCREG
AWCREN
AWCRET
AEITCS
AEITCG
AEITCN
AEITCT
AEITAS
AEITAG
AEITAN
AEITAT
AEITNS
AEITNG
AEITNN
AEITNT
AEITES
AEITEG
AEITEN
AEITET
AEIECS
AEIECG
AEIECN
AEIECT
AEIEAS
AEIEAG
AEIEAN
AEIEAT
AEIENS
AEIENG
AEIENN
AEIENT
AEIEES
AEIEEG
AEIEEN
AEIEET
AEIICS
AEIICG
AEIICN
AEIICT
AEIIAS
AEIIAG
AEIIAN
AEIIAT
AEIINS
AEIING
AEIINN
AEIINT
AEIIES
AEIIEG
AEIIEN
AEIIET
AEIRCS
AEIRCG
AEIRCN
AEIRCT
AEIRAS
AEIRAG
AEIRAN
AEIRAT
AEIRNS
AEIRNG
AEIRNN
AEIRNT
AEIRES
AEIREG
AEIREN
AEIRET
AEPTCS
AEPTCG
AEPTCN
AEPTCT
AEPTAS
AEPTAG
AEPTAN
AEPTAT
AEPTNS
AEPTNG
AEPTNN
AEPTNT
AEPTES
AEPTEG
AEPTEN
AEPTET
AEPECS
AEPECG
AEPECN
AEPECT
AEPEAS
AEPEAG
AEPEAN
AEPEAT
AEPENS
AEPENG
AEPENN
AEPENT
AEPEES
AEPEEG
AEPEEN
AEPEET
AEPICS
AEPICG
AEPICN
AEPICT
AEPIAS
AEPIAG
AEPIAN
AEPIAT
AEPINS
AEPING
AEPINN
AEPINT
AEPIES
AEPIEG
AEPIEN
AEPIET
AEPRCS
AEPRCG
AEPRCN
AEPRCT
AEPRAS
AEPRAG
AEPRAN
AEPRAT
AEPRNS
AEPRNG
AEPRNN
AEPRNT
AEPRES
AEPREG
AEPREN
AEPRET
AESTCS
AESTCG
AESTCN
AESTCT
AESTAS
AESTAG
AESTAN
AESTAT
AESTNS
AESTNG
AESTNN
AESTNT
AESTES
AESTEG
AESTEN
AESTET
AESECS
AESECG
AESECN
AESECT
AESEAS
AESEAG
AESEAN
AESEAT
AESENS
AESENG
AESENN
AESENT
AESEES
AESEEG
AESEEN
AESEET
AESICS
AESICG
AESICN
AESICT
AESIAS
AESIAG
AESIAN
AESIAT
AESINS
AESING
AESINN
AESINT
AESIES
AESIEG
AESIEN
AESIET
AESRCS
AESRCG
AESRCN
AESRCT
AESRAS
AESRAG
AESRAN
AESRAT
AESRNS
AESRNG
AESRNN
AESRNT
AESRES
AESREG
AESREN
AESRET
AECTCS
AECTCG
AECTCN
AECTCT
AECTAS
AECTAG
AECTAN
AECTAT
AECTNS
AECTNG
AECTNN
AECTNT
AECTES
AECTEG
AECTEN
AECTET
AECECS
AECECG
AECECN
AECECT
AECEAS
AECEAG
AECEAN
AECEAT
AECENS
AECENG
AECENN
AECENT
AECEES
AECEEG
AECEEN
AECEET
AECICS
AECICG
AECICN
AECICT
AECIAS
AECIAG
AECIAN
AECIAT
AECINS
AECING
AECINN
AECINT
AECIES
AECIEG
AECIEN
AECIET
AECRCS
AECRCG
AECRCN
AECRCT
AECRAS
AECRAG
AECRAN
AECRAT
AECRNS
AECRNG
AECRNN
AECRNT
AECRES
AECREG
AECREN
AECRET
APITCS
APITCG
APITCN
APITCT
APITAS
APITAG
APITAN
APITAT
APITNS
APITNG
APITNN
APITNT
APITES
APITEG
APITEN
APITET
APIECS
APIECG
APIECN
APIECT
APIEAS
APIEAG
APIEAN
APIEAT
APIENS
APIENG
APIENN
APIENT
APIEES
APIEEG
APIEEN
APIEET
APIICS
APIICG
APIICN
APIICT
APIIAS
APIIAG
APIIAN
APIIAT
APIINS
APIING
APIINN
APIINT
APIIES
APIIEG
APIIEN
APIIET
APIRCS
APIRCG
APIRCN
APIRCT
APIRAS
APIRAG
APIRAN
APIRAT
APIRNS
APIRNG
APIRNN
APIRNT
APIRES
APIREG
APIREN
APIRET
APPTCS
APPTCG
APPTCN
APPTCT
APPTAS
APPTAG
APPTAN
APPTAT
APPTNS
APPTNG
APPTNN
APPTNT
APPTES
APPTEG
APPTEN
APPTET
APPECS
APPECG
APPECN
APPECT
APPEAS
APPEAG
APPEAN
APPEAT
APPENS
APPENG
APPENN
APPENT
APPEES
APPEEG
APPEEN
APPEET
APPICS
APPICG
APPICN
APPICT
APPIAS
APPIAG
APPIAN
APPIAT
APPINS
APPING
APPINN
APPINT
APPIES
APPIEG
APPIEN
APPIET
APPRCS
APPRCG
APPRCN
APPRCT
APPRAS
APPRAG
APPRAN
APPRAT
APPRNS
APPRNG
APPRNN
APPRNT
APPRES
APPREG
APPREN
APPRET
APSTCS
APSTCG
APSTCN
APSTCT
APSTAS
APSTAG
APSTAN
APSTAT
APSTNS
APSTNG
APSTNN
APSTNT
APSTES
APSTEG
APSTEN
APSTET
APSECS
APSECG
APSECN
APSECT
APSEAS
APSEAG
APSEAN
APSEAT
APSENS
APSENG
APSENN
APSENT
APSEES
APSEEG
APSEEN
APSEET
APSICS
APSICG
APSICN
APSICT
APSIAS
APSIAG
APSIAN
APSIAT
APSINS
APSING
APSINN
APSINT
APSIES
APSIEG
APSIEN
APSIET
APSRCS
APSRCG
APSRCN
APSRCT
APSRAS
APSRAG
APSRAN
APSRAT
APSRNS
APSRNG
APSRNN
APSRNT
APSRES
APSREG
APSREN
APSRET
APCTCS
APCTCG
APCTCN
APCTCT
APCTAS
APCTAG
APCTAN
APCTAT
APCTNS
APCTNG
APCTNN
APCTNT
APCTES
APCTEG
APCTEN
APCTET
APCECS
APCECG
APCECN
APCECT
APCEAS
APCEAG
APCEAN
APCEAT
APCENS
APCENG
APCENN
APCENT
APCEES
APCEEG
APCEEN
APCEET
APCICS
APCICG
APCICN
APCICT
APCIAS
APCIAG
APCIAN
APCIAT
APCINS
APCING
APCINN
APCINT
APCIES
APCIEG
APCIEN
APCIET
APCRCS
APCRCG
APCRCN
APCRCT
APCRAS
APCRAG
APCRAN
APCRAT
APCRNS
APCRNG
APCRNN
APCRNT
APCRES
APCREG
APCREN
APCRET
THITCS
THITCG
THITCN
THITCT
THITAS
THITAG
THITAN
THITAT
THITNS
THITNG
THITNN
THITNT
THITES
THITEG
THITEN
THITET
THIECS
THIECG
THIECN
THIECT
THIEAS
THIEAG
THIEAN
THIEAT
THIENS
THIENG
THIENN
THIENT
THIEES
THIEEG
THIEEN
THIEET
THIICS
THIICG
THIICN
THIICT
THIIAS
THIIAG
THIIAN
THIIAT
THIINS
THIING
THIINN
THIINT
THIIES
THIIEG
THIIEN
THIIET
THIRCS
THIRCG
THIRCN
THIRCT
THIRAS
THIRAG
THIRAN
THIRAT
THIRNS
THIRNG
THIRNN
THIRNT
THIRES
THIREG
THIREN
THIRET
THPTCS
THPTCG
THPTCN
THPTCT
THPTAS
THPTAG
THPTAN
THPTAT
THPTNS
THPTNG
THPTNN
THPTNT
THPTES
THPTEG
THPTEN
THPTET
THPECS
THPECG
THPECN
THPECT
THPEAS
THPEAG
THPEAN
THPEAT
THPENS
THPENG
THPENN
THPENT
THPEES
THPEEG
THPEEN
THPEET
THPICS
THPICG
THPICN
THPICT
THPIAS
THPIAG
THPIAN
THPIAT
THPINS
THPING
THPINN
THPINT
THPIES
THPIEG
THPIEN
THPIET
THPRCS
THPRCG
THPRCN
THPRCT
THPRAS
THPRAG
THPRAN
THPRAT
THPRNS
THPRNG
THPRNN
THPRNT
THPRES
THPREG
THPREN
THPRET
THSTCS
THSTCG
THSTCN
THSTCT
THSTAS
THSTAG
THSTAN
THSTAT
THSTNS
THSTNG
THSTNN
THSTNT
THSTES
THSTEG
THSTEN
THSTET
THSECS
THSECG
THSECN
THSECT
THSEAS
THSEAG
THSEAN
THSEAT
THSENS
THSENG
THSENN
THSENT
THSEES
THSEEG
THSEEN
THSEET
THSICS
THSICG
THSICN
THSICT
THSIAS
THSIAG
THSIAN
THSIAT
THSINS
THSING
THSINN
THSINT
THSIES
THSIEG
THSIEN
THSIET
THSRCS
THSRCG
THSRCN
THSRCT
THSRAS
THSRAG
THSRAN
THSRAT
THSRNS
THSRNG
THSRNN
THSRNT
THSRES
THSREG
THSREN
THSRET
THCTCS
THCTCG
THCTCN
THCTCT
THCTAS
THCTAG
THCTAN
THCTAT
THCTNS
THCTNG
THCTNN
THCTNT
THCTES
THCTEG
THCTEN
THCTET
THCECS
THCECG
THCECN
THCECT
THCEAS
THCEAG
THCEAN
THCEAT
THCENS
THCENG
THCENN
THCENT
THCEES
THCEEG
THCEEN
THCEET
THCICS
THCICG
THCICN
THCICT
THCIAS
THCIAG
THCIAN
THCIAT
THCINS
THCING
THCINN
THCINT
THCIES
THCIEG
THCIEN
THCIET
THCRCS
THCRCG
THCRCN
THCRCT
THCRAS
THCRAG
THCRAN
THCRAT
THCRNS
THCRNG
THCRNN
THCRNT
THCRES
THCREG
THCREN
THCRET
TWITCS
TWITCG
TWITCN
TWITCT
TWITAS
TWITAG
TWITAN
TWITAT
TWITNS
TWITNG
TWITNN
TWITNT
TWITES
TWITEG
TWITEN
TWITET
TWIECS
TWIECG
TWIECN
TWIECT
TWIEAS
TWIEAG
TWIEAN
TWIEAT
TWIENS
TWIENG
TWIENN
TWIENT
TWIEES
TWIEEG
TWIEEN
TWIEET
TWIICS
TWIICG
TWIICN
TWIICT
TWIIAS
TWIIAG
TWIIAN
TWIIAT
TWIINS
TWIING
TWIINN
TWIINT
TWIIES
TWIIEG
TWIIEN
TWIIET
TWIRCS
TWIRCG
TWIRCN
TWIRCT
TWIRAS
TWIRAG
TWIRAN
TWIRAT
TWIRNS
TWIRNG
TWIRNN
TWIRNT
TWIRES
TWIREG
TWIREN
TWIRET
TWPTCS
TWPTCG
TWPTCN
TWPTCT
TWPTAS
TWPTAG
TWPTAN
TWPTAT
TWPTNS
TWPTNG
TWPTNN
TWPTNT
TWPTES
TWPTEG
TWPTEN
TWPTET
TWPECS
TWPECG
TWPECN
TWPECT
TWPEAS
TWPEAG
TWPEAN
TWPEAT
TWPENS
TWPENG
TWPENN
TWPENT
TWPEES
TWPEEG
TWPEEN
TWPEET
TWPICS
TWPICG
TWPICN
TWPICT
TWPIAS
TWPIAG
TWPIAN
TWPIAT
TWPINS
TWPING
TWPINN
TWPINT
TWPIES
TWPIEG
TWPIEN
TWPIET
TWPRCS
TWPRCG
TWPRCN
TWPRCT
TWPRAS
TWPRAG
TWPRAN
TWPRAT
TWPRNS
TWPRNG
TWPRNN
TWPRNT
TWPRES
TWPREG
TWPREN
TWPRET
TWSTCS
TWSTCG
TWSTCN
TWSTCT
TWSTAS
TWSTAG
TWSTAN
TWSTAT
TWSTNS
TWSTNG
TWSTNN
TWSTNT
TWSTES
TWSTEG
TWSTEN
TWSTET
TWSECS
TWSECG
TWSECN
TWSECT
TWSEAS
TWSEAG
TWSEAN
TWSEAT
TWSENS
TWSENG
TWSENN
TWSENT
TWSEES
TWSEEG
TWSEEN
TWSEET
TWSICS
TWSICG
TWSICN
TWSICT
TWSIAS
TWSIAG
TWSIAN
TWSIAT
TWSINS
TWSING
TWSINN
TWSINT
TWSIES
TWSIEG
TWSIEN
TWSIET
TWSRCS
TWSRCG
TWSRCN
TWSRCT
TWSRAS
TWSRAG
TWSRAN
TWSRAT
TWSRNS
TWSRNG
TWSRNN
TWSRNT
TWSRES
TWSREG
TWSREN
TWSRET
TWCTCS
TWCTCG
TWCTCN
TWCTCT
TWCTAS
TWCTAG
TWCTAN
TWCTAT
TWCTNS
TWCTNG
TWCTNN
TWCTNT
TWCTES
TWCTEG
TWCTEN
TWCTET
TWCECS
TWCECG
TWCECN
TWCECT
TWCEAS
TWCEAG
TWCEAN
TWCEAT
TWCENS
TWCENG
TWCENN
TWCENT
TWCEES
TWCEEG
TWCEEN
TWCEET
TWCICS
TWCICG
TWCICN
TWCICT
TWCIAS
TWCIAG
TWCIAN
TWCIAT
TWCINS
TWCING
TWCINN
TWCINT
TWCIES
TWCIEG
TWCIEN
TWCIET
TWCRCS
TWCRCG
TWCRCN
TWCRCT
TWCRAS
TWCRAG
TWCRAN
TWCRAT
TWCRNS
TWCRNG
TWCRNN
TWCRNT
TWCRES
TWCREG
TWCREN
TWCRET
TEITCS
TEITCG
TEITCN
TEITCT
TEITAS
TEITAG
TEITAN
TEITAT
TEITNS
TEITNG
TEITNN
TEITNT
TEITES
TEITEG
TEITEN
TEITET
TEIECS
TEIECG
TEIECN
TEIECT
TEIEAS
TEIEAG
TEIEAN
TEIEAT
TEIENS
TEIENG
TEIENN
TEIENT
TEIEES
TEIEEG
TEIEEN
TEIEET
TEIICS
TEIICG
TEIICN
TEIICT
TEIIAS
TEIIAG
TEIIAN
TEIIAT
TEIINS
TEIING
TEIINN
TEIINT
TEIIES
TEIIEG
TEIIEN
TEIIET
TEIRCS
TEIRCG
TEIRCN
TEIRCT
TEIRAS
TEIRAG
TEIRAN
TEIRAT
TEIRNS
TEIRNG
TEIRNN
TEIRNT
TEIRES
TEIREG
TEIREN
TEIRET
TEPTCS
TEPTCG
TEPTCN
TEPTCT
TEPTAS
TEPTAG
TEPTAN
TEPTAT
TEPTNS
TEPTNG
TEPTNN
TEPTNT
TEPTES
TEPTEG
TEPTEN
TEPTET
TEPECS
TEPECG
TEPECN
TEPECT
TEPEAS
TEPEAG
TEPEAN
TEPEAT
TEPENS
TEPENG
TEPENN
TEPENT
TEPEES
TEPEEG
TEPEEN
TEPEET
TEPICS
TEPICG
TEPICN
TEPICT
TEPIAS
TEPIAG
TEPIAN
TEPIAT
TEPINS
TEPING
TEPINN
TEPINT
TEPIES
TEPIEG
TEPIEN
TEPIET
TEPRCS
TEPRCG
TEPRCN
TEPRCT
TEPRAS
TEPRAG
TEPRAN
TEPRAT
TEPRNS
TEPRNG
TEPRNN
TEPRNT
TEPRES
TEPREG
TEPREN
TEPRET
TESTCS
TESTCG
TESTCN
TESTCT
TESTAS
TESTAG
TESTAN
TESTAT
TESTNS
TESTNG
TESTNN
TESTNT
TESTES
TESTEG
TESTEN
TESTET
TESECS
TESECG
TESECN
TESECT
TESEAS
TESEAG
TESEAN
TESEAT
TESENS
TESENG
TESENN
TESENT
TESEES
TESEEG
TESEEN
TESEET
TESICS
TESICG
TESICN
TESICT
TESIAS
TESIAG
TESIAN
TESIAT
TESINS
TESING
TESINN
TESINT
TESIES
TESIEG
TESIEN
TESIET
TESRCS
TESRCG
TESRCN
TESRCT
TESRAS
TESRAG
TESRAN
TESRAT
TESRNS
TESRNG
TESRNN
TESRNT
TESRES
TESREG
TESREN
TESRET
TECTCS
TECTCG
TECTCN
TECTCT
TECTAS
TECTAG
TECTAN
TECTAT
TECTNS
TECTNG
TECTNN
TECTNT
TECTES
TECTEG
TECTEN
TECTET
TECECS
TECECG
TECECN
TECECT
TECEAS
TECEAG
TECEAN
TECEAT
TECENS
TECENG
TECENN
TECENT
TECEES
TECEEG
TECEEN
TECEET
TECICS
TECICG
TECICN
TECICT
TECIAS
TECIAG
TECIAN
TECIAT
TECINS
TECING
TECINN
TECINT
TECIES
TECIEG
TECIEN
TECIET
TECRCS
TECRCG
TECRCN
TECRCT
TECRAS
TECRAG
TECRAN
TECRAT
TECRNS
TECRNG
TECRNN
TECRNT
TECRES
TECREG
TECREN
TECRET
TPITCS
TPITCG
TPITCN
TPITCT
TPITAS
TPITAG
TPITAN
TPITAT
TPITNS
TPITNG
TPITNN
TPITNT
TPITES
TPITEG
TPITEN
TPITET
TPIECS
TPIECG
TPIECN
TPIECT
TPIEAS
TPIEAG
TPIEAN
TPIEAT
TPIENS
TPIENG
TPIENN
TPIENT
TPIEES
TPIEEG
TPIEEN
TPIEET
TPIICS
TPIICG
TPIICN
TPIICT
TPIIAS
TPIIAG
TPIIAN
TPIIAT
TPIINS
TPIING
TPIINN
TPIINT
TPIIES
TPIIEG
TPIIEN
TPIIET
TPIRCS
TPIRCG
TPIRCN
TPIRCT
TPIRAS
TPIRAG
TPIRAN
TPIRAT
TPIRNS
TPIRNG
TPIRNN
TPIRNT
TPIRES
TPIREG
TPIREN
TPIRET
TPPTCS
TPPTCG
TPPTCN
TPPTCT
TPPTAS
TPPTAG
TPPTAN
TPPTAT
TPPTNS
TPPTNG
TPPTNN
TPPTNT
TPPTES
TPPTEG
TPPTEN
TPPTET
TPPECS
TPPECG
TPPECN
TPPECT
TPPEAS
TPPEAG
TPPEAN
TPPEAT
TPPENS
TPPENG
TPPENN
TPPENT
TPPEES
TPPEEG
TPPEEN
TPPEET
TPPICS
TPPICG
TPPICN
TPPICT
TPPIAS
TPPIAG
TPPIAN
TPPIAT
TPPINS
TPPING
TPPINN
TPPINT
TPPIES
TPPIEG
TPPIEN
TPPIET
TPPRCS
TPPRCG
TPPRCN
TPPRCT
TPPRAS
TPPRAG
TPPRAN
TPPRAT
TPPRNS
TPPRNG
TPPRNN
TPPRNT
TPPRES
TPPREG
TPPREN
TPPRET
TPSTCS
TPSTCG
TPSTCN
TPSTCT
TPSTAS
TPSTAG
TPSTAN
TPSTAT
TPSTNS
TPSTNG
TPSTNN
TPSTNT
TPSTES
TPSTEG
TPSTEN
TPSTET
TPSECS
TPSECG
TPSECN
TPSECT
TPSEAS
TPSEAG
TPSEAN
TPSEAT
TPSENS
TPSENG
TPSENN
TPSENT
TPSEES
TPSEEG
TPSEEN
TPSEET
TPSICS
TPSICG
TPSICN
TPSICT
TPSIAS
TPSIAG
TPSIAN
TPSIAT
TPSINS
TPSING
TPSINN
TPSINT
TPSIES
TPSIEG
TPSIEN
TPSIET
TPSRCS
TPSRCG
TPSRCN
TPSRCT
TPSRAS
TPSRAG
TPSRAN
TPSRAT
TPSRNS
TPSRNG
TPSRNN
TPSRNT
TPSRES
TPSREG
TPSREN
TPSRET
TPCTCS
TPCTCG
TPCTCN
TPCTCT
TPCTAS
TPCTAG
TPCTAN
TPCTAT
TPCTNS
TPCTNG
TPCTNN
TPCTNT
TPCTES
TPCTEG
TPCTEN
TPCTET
TPCECS
TPCECG
TPCECN
TPCECT
TPCEAS
TPCEAG
TPCEAN
TPCEAT
TPCENS
TPCENG
TPCENN
TPCENT
TPCEES
TPCEEG
TPCEEN
TPCEET
TPCICS
TPCICG
TPCICN
TPCICT
TPCIAS
TPCIAG
TPCIAN
TPCIAT
TPCINS
TPCING
TPCINN
TPCINT
TPCIES
TPCIEG
TPCIEN
TPCIET
TPCRCS
TPCRCG
TPCRCN
TPCRCT
TPCRAS
TPCRAG
TPCRAN
TPCRAT
TPCRNS
TPCRNG
TPCRNN
TPCRNT
TPCRES
TPCREG
TPCREN
TPCRET



hopefully the staff can forgive me for censor bypassing in this instance


----------



## xqwerty2010

gyro said:


> "cash is freedom is the password"



gg at #20. some of these are so hard to predict. :/


----------



## Chicha

gyro said:


> Did any one else stalk like all the staff's profiles in case there was some kind of white text train of clues nonsense like what was it... last easter or 2015 christmas or something?



I did, I admit I was visiting their profiles at least twice a day to make sure.

I also kept checking TBT's other social media pages in case but alas. =^=


----------



## Aniko

I knew Justin was that maple tree! But I was in the wrong thread. 
I could have 3 maybe if I had noticed the poll OTL. 
Was also very close to  9, 21, 25, I did log out but didn't notice it OTL, same for the blog. For 9 I had the right user but the wrong post. 
I just wrote horse for 24.

12-13-14-15 I would never have guessed.

Well I got 15 eggs, it's pretty much what I usually get.


----------



## Flare

lol I just put "SECRET" because I tried various words that included "T", as I repeatedly got pages that only had that.


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, here's the post for how I got it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: behold
> 
> 
> 
> ALL ****ING FOUR THOUSAND AND NINETY SIX POSSIBLE COMBINATIONS
> 
> SH|TCS
> SH|TCG
> SH|TCN
> SH|TCT
> SH|TAS
> SH|TAG
> SH|TAN
> SH|TAT
> SH|TNS
> SH|TNG
> SH|TNN
> SH|TNT
> SH|TES
> SH|TEG
> SH|TEN
> SH|TET
> SHIECS
> SHIECG
> SHIECN
> SHIECT
> SHIEAS
> SHIEAG
> SHIEAN
> SHIEAT
> SHIENS
> SHIENG
> SHIENN
> SHIENT
> SHIEES
> SHIEEG
> SHIEEN
> SHIEET
> SHIICS
> SHIICG
> SHIICN
> SHIICT
> SHIIAS
> SHIIAG
> SHIIAN
> SHIIAT
> SHIINS
> SHIING
> SHIINN
> SHIINT
> SHIIES
> SHIIEG
> SHIIEN
> SHIIET
> SHIRCS
> SHIRCG
> SHIRCN
> SHIRCT
> SHIRAS
> SHIRAG
> SHIRAN
> SHIRAT
> SHIRNS
> SHIRNG
> SHIRNN
> SHIRNT
> SHIRES
> SHIREG
> SHIREN
> SHIRET
> SHPTCS
> SHPTCG
> SHPTCN
> SHPTCT
> SHPTAS
> SHPTAG
> SHPTAN
> SHPTAT
> SHPTNS
> SHPTNG
> SHPTNN
> SHPTNT
> SHPTES
> SHPTEG
> SHPTEN
> SHPTET
> SHPECS
> SHPECG
> SHPECN
> SHPECT
> SHPEAS
> SHPEAG
> SHPEAN
> SHPEAT
> SHPENS
> SHPENG
> SHPENN
> SHPENT
> SHPEES
> SHPEEG
> SHPEEN
> SHPEET
> SHPICS
> SHPICG
> SHPICN
> SHPICT
> SHPIAS
> SHPIAG
> SHPIAN
> SHPIAT
> SHPINS
> SHPING
> SHPINN
> SHPINT
> SHPIES
> SHPIEG
> SHPIEN
> SHPIET
> SHPRCS
> SHPRCG
> SHPRCN
> SHPRCT
> SHPRAS
> SHPRAG
> SHPRAN
> SHPRAT
> SHPRNS
> SHPRNG
> SHPRNN
> SHPRNT
> SHPRES
> SHPREG
> SHPREN
> SHPRET
> SHSTCS
> SHSTCG
> SHSTCN
> SHSTCT
> SHSTAS
> SHSTAG
> SHSTAN
> SHSTAT
> SHSTNS
> SHSTNG
> SHSTNN
> SHSTNT
> SHSTES
> SHSTEG
> SHSTEN
> SHSTET
> SHSECS
> SHSECG
> SHSECN
> SHSECT
> SHSEAS
> SHSEAG
> SHSEAN
> SHSEAT
> SHSENS
> SHSENG
> SHSENN
> SHSENT
> SHSEES
> SHSEEG
> SHSEEN
> SHSEET
> SHSICS
> SHSICG
> SHSICN
> SHSICT
> SHSIAS
> SHSIAG
> SHSIAN
> SHSIAT
> SHSINS
> SHSING
> SHSINN
> SHSINT
> SHSIES
> SHSIEG
> SHSIEN
> SHSIET
> SHSRCS
> SHSRCG
> SHSRCN
> SHSRCT
> SHSRAS
> SHSRAG
> SHSRAN
> SHSRAT
> SHSRNS
> SHSRNG
> SHSRNN
> SHSRNT
> SHSRES
> SHSREG
> SHSREN
> SHSRET
> SHCTCS
> SHCTCG
> SHCTCN
> SHCTCT
> SHCTAS
> SHCTAG
> SHCTAN
> SHCTAT
> SHCTNS
> SHCTNG
> SHCTNN
> SHCTNT
> SHCTES
> SHCTEG
> SHCTEN
> SHCTET
> SHCECS
> SHCECG
> SHCECN
> SHCECT
> SHCEAS
> SHCEAG
> SHCEAN
> SHCEAT
> SHCENS
> SHCENG
> SHCENN
> SHCENT
> SHCEES
> SHCEEG
> SHCEEN
> SHCEET
> SHCICS
> SHCICG
> SHCICN
> SHCICT
> SHCIAS
> SHCIAG
> SHCIAN
> SHCIAT
> SHCINS
> SHCING
> SHCINN
> SHCINT
> SHCIES
> SHCIEG
> SHCIEN
> SHCIET
> SHCRCS
> SHCRCG
> SHCRCN
> SHCRCT
> SHCRAS
> SHCRAG
> SHCRAN
> SHCRAT
> SHCRNS
> SHCRNG
> SHCRNN
> SHCRNT
> SHCRES
> SHCREG
> SHCREN
> SHCRET
> SWITCS
> SWITCG
> SWITCN
> SWITCT
> SWITAS
> SWITAG
> SWITAN
> SWITAT
> SWITNS
> SWITNG
> SWITNN
> SWITNT
> SWITES
> SWITEG
> SWITEN
> SWITET
> SWIECS
> SWIECG
> SWIECN
> SWIECT
> SWIEAS
> SWIEAG
> SWIEAN
> SWIEAT
> SWIENS
> SWIENG
> SWIENN
> SWIENT
> SWIEES
> SWIEEG
> SWIEEN
> SWIEET
> SWIICS
> SWIICG
> SWIICN
> SWIICT
> SWIIAS
> SWIIAG
> SWIIAN
> SWIIAT
> SWIINS
> SWIING
> SWIINN
> SWIINT
> SWIIES
> SWIIEG
> SWIIEN
> SWIIET
> SWIRCS
> SWIRCG
> SWIRCN
> SWIRCT
> SWIRAS
> SWIRAG
> SWIRAN
> SWIRAT
> SWIRNS
> SWIRNG
> SWIRNN
> SWIRNT
> SWIRES
> SWIREG
> SWIREN
> SWIRET
> SWPTCS
> SWPTCG
> SWPTCN
> SWPTCT
> SWPTAS
> SWPTAG
> SWPTAN
> SWPTAT
> SWPTNS
> SWPTNG
> SWPTNN
> SWPTNT
> SWPTES
> SWPTEG
> SWPTEN
> SWPTET
> SWPECS
> SWPECG
> SWPECN
> SWPECT
> SWPEAS
> SWPEAG
> SWPEAN
> SWPEAT
> SWPENS
> SWPENG
> SWPENN
> SWPENT
> SWPEES
> SWPEEG
> SWPEEN
> SWPEET
> SWPICS
> SWPICG
> SWPICN
> SWPICT
> SWPIAS
> SWPIAG
> SWPIAN
> SWPIAT
> SWPINS
> SWPING
> SWPINN
> SWPINT
> SWPIES
> SWPIEG
> SWPIEN
> SWPIET
> SWPRCS
> SWPRCG
> SWPRCN
> SWPRCT
> SWPRAS
> SWPRAG
> SWPRAN
> SWPRAT
> SWPRNS
> SWPRNG
> SWPRNN
> SWPRNT
> SWPRES
> SWPREG
> SWPREN
> SWPRET
> SWSTCS
> SWSTCG
> SWSTCN
> SWSTCT
> SWSTAS
> SWSTAG
> SWSTAN
> SWSTAT
> SWSTNS
> SWSTNG
> SWSTNN
> SWSTNT
> SWSTES
> SWSTEG
> SWSTEN
> SWSTET
> SWSECS
> SWSECG
> SWSECN
> SWSECT
> SWSEAS
> SWSEAG
> SWSEAN
> SWSEAT
> SWSENS
> SWSENG
> SWSENN
> SWSENT
> SWSEES
> SWSEEG
> SWSEEN
> SWSEET
> SWSICS
> SWSICG
> SWSICN
> SWSICT
> SWSIAS
> SWSIAG
> SWSIAN
> SWSIAT
> SWSINS
> SWSING
> SWSINN
> SWSINT
> SWSIES
> SWSIEG
> SWSIEN
> SWSIET
> SWSRCS
> SWSRCG
> SWSRCN
> SWSRCT
> SWSRAS
> SWSRAG
> SWSRAN
> SWSRAT
> SWSRNS
> SWSRNG
> SWSRNN
> SWSRNT
> SWSRES
> SWSREG
> SWSREN
> SWSRET
> SWCTCS
> SWCTCG
> SWCTCN
> SWCTCT
> SWCTAS
> SWCTAG
> SWCTAN
> SWCTAT
> SWCTNS
> SWCTNG
> SWCTNN
> SWCTNT
> SWCTES
> SWCTEG
> SWCTEN
> SWCTET
> SWCECS
> SWCECG
> SWCECN
> SWCECT
> SWCEAS
> SWCEAG
> SWCEAN
> SWCEAT
> SWCENS
> SWCENG
> SWCENN
> SWCENT
> SWCEES
> SWCEEG
> SWCEEN
> SWCEET
> SWCICS
> SWCICG
> SWCICN
> SWCICT
> SWCIAS
> SWCIAG
> SWCIAN
> SWCIAT
> SWCINS
> SWCING
> SWCINN
> SWCINT
> SWCIES
> SWCIEG
> SWCIEN
> SWCIET
> SWCRCS
> SWCRCG
> SWCRCN
> SWCRCT
> SWCRAS
> SWCRAG
> SWCRAN
> SWCRAT
> SWCRNS
> SWCRNG
> SWCRNN
> SWCRNT
> SWCRES
> SWCREG
> SWCREN
> SWCRET
> SEITCS
> SEITCG
> SEITCN
> SEITCT
> SEITAS
> SEITAG
> SEITAN
> SEITAT
> SEITNS
> SEITNG
> SEITNN
> SEITNT
> SEITES
> SEITEG
> SEITEN
> SEITET
> SEIECS
> SEIECG
> SEIECN
> SEIECT
> SEIEAS
> SEIEAG
> SEIEAN
> SEIEAT
> SEIENS
> SEIENG
> SEIENN
> SEIENT
> SEIEES
> SEIEEG
> SEIEEN
> SEIEET
> SEIICS
> SEIICG
> SEIICN
> SEIICT
> SEIIAS
> SEIIAG
> SEIIAN
> SEIIAT
> SEIINS
> SEIING
> SEIINN
> SEIINT
> SEIIES
> SEIIEG
> SEIIEN
> SEIIET
> SEIRCS
> SEIRCG
> SEIRCN
> SEIRCT
> SEIRAS
> SEIRAG
> SEIRAN
> SEIRAT
> SEIRNS
> SEIRNG
> SEIRNN
> SEIRNT
> SEIRES
> SEIREG
> SEIREN
> SEIRET
> SEPTCS
> SEPTCG
> SEPTCN
> SEPTCT
> SEPTAS
> SEPTAG
> SEPTAN
> SEPTAT
> SEPTNS
> SEPTNG
> SEPTNN
> SEPTNT
> SEPTES
> SEPTEG
> SEPTEN
> SEPTET
> SEPECS
> SEPECG
> SEPECN
> SEPECT
> SEPEAS
> SEPEAG
> SEPEAN
> SEPEAT
> SEPENS
> SEPENG
> SEPENN
> SEPENT
> SEPEES
> SEPEEG
> SEPEEN
> SEPEET
> SEPICS
> SEPICG
> SEPICN
> SEPICT
> SEPIAS
> SEPIAG
> SEPIAN
> SEPIAT
> SEPINS
> SEPING
> SEPINN
> SEPINT
> SEPIES
> SEPIEG
> SEPIEN
> SEPIET
> SEPRCS
> SEPRCG
> SEPRCN
> SEPRCT
> SEPRAS
> SEPRAG
> SEPRAN
> SEPRAT
> SEPRNS
> SEPRNG
> SEPRNN
> SEPRNT
> SEPRES
> SEPREG
> SEPREN
> SEPRET
> SESTCS
> SESTCG
> SESTCN
> SESTCT
> SESTAS
> SESTAG
> SESTAN
> SESTAT
> SESTNS
> SESTNG
> SESTNN
> SESTNT
> SESTES
> SESTEG
> SESTEN
> SESTET
> SESECS
> SESECG
> SESECN
> SESECT
> SESEAS
> SESEAG
> SESEAN
> SESEAT
> SESENS
> SESENG
> SESENN
> SESENT
> SESEES
> SESEEG
> SESEEN
> SESEET
> SESICS
> SESICG
> SESICN
> SESICT
> SESIAS
> SESIAG
> SESIAN
> SESIAT
> SESINS
> SESING
> SESINN
> SESINT
> SESIES
> SESIEG
> SESIEN
> SESIET
> SESRCS
> SESRCG
> SESRCN
> SESRCT
> SESRAS
> SESRAG
> SESRAN
> SESRAT
> SESRNS
> SESRNG
> SESRNN
> SESRNT
> SESRES
> SESREG
> SESREN
> SESRET
> SECTCS
> SECTCG
> SECTCN
> SECTCT
> SECTAS
> SECTAG
> SECTAN
> SECTAT
> SECTNS
> SECTNG
> SECTNN
> SECTNT
> SECTES
> SECTEG
> SECTEN
> SECTET
> SECECS
> SECECG
> SECECN
> SECECT
> SECEAS
> SECEAG
> SECEAN
> SECEAT
> SECENS
> SECENG
> SECENN
> SECENT
> SECEES
> SECEEG
> SECEEN
> SECEET
> SECICS
> SECICG
> SECICN
> SECICT
> SECIAS
> SECIAG
> SECIAN
> SECIAT
> SECINS
> SECING
> SECINN
> SECINT
> SECIES
> SECIEG
> SECIEN
> SECIET
> SECRCS
> SECRCG
> SECRCN
> SECRCT
> SECRAS
> SECRAG
> SECRAN
> SECRAT
> SECRNS
> SECRNG
> SECRNN
> SECRNT
> SECRES
> SECREG
> SECREN
> SECRET
> SPITCS
> SPITCG
> SPITCN
> SPITCT
> SPITAS
> SPITAG
> SPITAN
> SPITAT
> SPITNS
> SPITNG
> SPITNN
> SPITNT
> SPITES
> SPITEG
> SPITEN
> SPITET
> SPIECS
> SPIECG
> SPIECN
> SPIECT
> SPIEAS
> SPIEAG
> SPIEAN
> SPIEAT
> SPIENS
> SPIENG
> SPIENN
> SPIENT
> SPIEES
> SPIEEG
> SPIEEN
> SPIEET
> SPIICS
> SPIICG
> SPIICN
> SPIICT
> SPIIAS
> SPIIAG
> SPIIAN
> SPIIAT
> SPIINS
> SPIING
> SPIINN
> SPIINT
> SPIIES
> SPIIEG
> SPIIEN
> SPIIET
> SPIRCS
> SPIRCG
> SPIRCN
> SPIRCT
> SPIRAS
> SPIRAG
> SPIRAN
> SPIRAT
> SPIRNS
> SPIRNG
> SPIRNN
> SPIRNT
> SPIRES
> SPIREG
> SPIREN
> SPIRET
> SPPTCS
> SPPTCG
> SPPTCN
> SPPTCT
> SPPTAS
> SPPTAG
> SPPTAN
> SPPTAT
> SPPTNS
> SPPTNG
> SPPTNN
> SPPTNT
> SPPTES
> SPPTEG
> SPPTEN
> SPPTET
> SPPECS
> SPPECG
> SPPECN
> SPPECT
> SPPEAS
> SPPEAG
> SPPEAN
> SPPEAT
> SPPENS
> SPPENG
> SPPENN
> SPPENT
> SPPEES
> SPPEEG
> SPPEEN
> SPPEET
> SPPICS
> SPPICG
> SPPICN
> SPPICT
> SPPIAS
> SPPIAG
> SPPIAN
> SPPIAT
> SPPINS
> SPPING
> SPPINN
> SPPINT
> SPPIES
> SPPIEG
> SPPIEN
> SPPIET
> SPPRCS
> SPPRCG
> SPPRCN
> SPPRCT
> SPPRAS
> SPPRAG
> SPPRAN
> SPPRAT
> SPPRNS
> SPPRNG
> SPPRNN
> SPPRNT
> SPPRES
> SPPREG
> SPPREN
> SPPRET
> SPSTCS
> SPSTCG
> SPSTCN
> SPSTCT
> SPSTAS
> SPSTAG
> SPSTAN
> SPSTAT
> SPSTNS
> SPSTNG
> SPSTNN
> SPSTNT
> SPSTES
> SPSTEG
> SPSTEN
> SPSTET
> SPSECS
> SPSECG
> SPSECN
> SPSECT
> SPSEAS
> SPSEAG
> SPSEAN
> SPSEAT
> SPSENS
> SPSENG
> SPSENN
> SPSENT
> SPSEES
> SPSEEG
> SPSEEN
> SPSEET
> SPSICS
> SPSICG
> SPSICN
> SPSICT
> SPSIAS
> SPSIAG
> SPSIAN
> SPSIAT
> SPSINS
> SPSING
> SPSINN
> SPSINT
> SPSIES
> SPSIEG
> SPSIEN
> SPSIET
> SPSRCS
> SPSRCG
> SPSRCN
> SPSRCT
> SPSRAS
> SPSRAG
> SPSRAN
> SPSRAT
> SPSRNS
> SPSRNG
> SPSRNN
> SPSRNT
> SPSRES
> SPSREG
> SPSREN
> SPSRET
> SPCTCS
> SPCTCG
> SPCTCN
> SPCTCT
> SPCTAS
> SPCTAG
> SPCTAN
> SPCTAT
> SPCTNS
> SPCTNG
> SPCTNN
> SPCTNT
> SPCTES
> SPCTEG
> SPCTEN
> SPCTET
> SPCECS
> SPCECG
> SPCECN
> SPCECT
> SPCEAS
> SPCEAG
> SPCEAN
> SPCEAT
> SPCENS
> SPCENG
> SPCENN
> SPCENT
> SPCEES
> SPCEEG
> SPCEEN
> SPCEET
> SPCICS
> SPCICG
> SPCICN
> SPCICT
> SPCIAS
> SPCIAG
> SPCIAN
> SPCIAT
> SPCINS
> SPCING
> SPCINN
> SPCINT
> SPCIES
> SPCIEG
> SPCIEN
> SPCIET
> SPCRCS
> SPCRCG
> SPCRCN
> SPCRCT
> SPCRAS
> SPCRAG
> SPCRAN
> SPCRAT
> SPCRNS
> SPCRNG
> SPCRNN
> SPCRNT
> SPCRES
> SPCREG
> SPCREN
> SPCRET
> EHITCS
> EHITCG
> EHITCN
> EHITCT
> EHITAS
> EHITAG
> EHITAN
> EHITAT
> EHITNS
> EHITNG
> EHITNN
> EHITNT
> EHITES
> EHITEG
> EHITEN
> EHITET
> EHIECS
> EHIECG
> EHIECN
> EHIECT
> EHIEAS
> EHIEAG
> EHIEAN
> EHIEAT
> EHIENS
> EHIENG
> EHIENN
> EHIENT
> EHIEES
> EHIEEG
> EHIEEN
> EHIEET
> EHIICS
> EHIICG
> EHIICN
> EHIICT
> EHIIAS
> EHIIAG
> EHIIAN
> EHIIAT
> EHIINS
> EHIING
> EHIINN
> EHIINT
> EHIIES
> EHIIEG
> EHIIEN
> EHIIET
> EHIRCS
> EHIRCG
> EHIRCN
> EHIRCT
> EHIRAS
> EHIRAG
> EHIRAN
> EHIRAT
> EHIRNS
> EHIRNG
> EHIRNN
> EHIRNT
> EHIRES
> EHIREG
> EHIREN
> EHIRET
> EHPTCS
> EHPTCG
> EHPTCN
> EHPTCT
> EHPTAS
> EHPTAG
> EHPTAN
> EHPTAT
> EHPTNS
> EHPTNG
> EHPTNN
> EHPTNT
> EHPTES
> EHPTEG
> EHPTEN
> EHPTET
> EHPECS
> EHPECG
> EHPECN
> EHPECT
> EHPEAS
> EHPEAG
> EHPEAN
> EHPEAT
> EHPENS
> EHPENG
> EHPENN
> EHPENT
> EHPEES
> EHPEEG
> EHPEEN
> EHPEET
> EHPICS
> EHPICG
> EHPICN
> EHPICT
> EHPIAS
> EHPIAG
> EHPIAN
> EHPIAT
> EHPINS
> EHPING
> EHPINN
> EHPINT
> EHPIES
> EHPIEG
> EHPIEN
> EHPIET
> EHPRCS
> EHPRCG
> EHPRCN
> EHPRCT
> EHPRAS
> EHPRAG
> EHPRAN
> EHPRAT
> EHPRNS
> EHPRNG
> EHPRNN
> EHPRNT
> EHPRES
> EHPREG
> EHPREN
> EHPRET
> EHSTCS
> EHSTCG
> EHSTCN
> EHSTCT
> EHSTAS
> EHSTAG
> EHSTAN
> EHSTAT
> EHSTNS
> EHSTNG
> EHSTNN
> EHSTNT
> EHSTES
> EHSTEG
> EHSTEN
> EHSTET
> EHSECS
> EHSECG
> EHSECN
> EHSECT
> EHSEAS
> EHSEAG
> EHSEAN
> EHSEAT
> EHSENS
> EHSENG
> EHSENN
> EHSENT
> EHSEES
> EHSEEG
> EHSEEN
> EHSEET
> EHSICS
> EHSICG
> EHSICN
> EHSICT
> EHSIAS
> EHSIAG
> EHSIAN
> EHSIAT
> EHSINS
> EHSING
> EHSINN
> EHSINT
> EHSIES
> EHSIEG
> EHSIEN
> EHSIET
> EHSRCS
> EHSRCG
> EHSRCN
> EHSRCT
> EHSRAS
> EHSRAG
> EHSRAN
> EHSRAT
> EHSRNS
> EHSRNG
> EHSRNN
> EHSRNT
> EHSRES
> EHSREG
> EHSREN
> EHSRET
> EHCTCS
> EHCTCG
> EHCTCN
> EHCTCT
> EHCTAS
> EHCTAG
> EHCTAN
> EHCTAT
> EHCTNS
> EHCTNG
> EHCTNN
> EHCTNT
> EHCTES
> EHCTEG
> EHCTEN
> EHCTET
> EHCECS
> EHCECG
> EHCECN
> EHCECT
> EHCEAS
> EHCEAG
> EHCEAN
> EHCEAT
> EHCENS
> EHCENG
> EHCENN
> EHCENT
> EHCEES
> EHCEEG
> EHCEEN
> EHCEET
> EHCICS
> EHCICG
> EHCICN
> EHCICT
> EHCIAS
> EHCIAG
> EHCIAN
> EHCIAT
> EHCINS
> EHCING
> EHCINN
> EHCINT
> EHCIES
> EHCIEG
> EHCIEN
> EHCIET
> EHCRCS
> EHCRCG
> EHCRCN
> EHCRCT
> EHCRAS
> EHCRAG
> EHCRAN
> EHCRAT
> EHCRNS
> EHCRNG
> EHCRNN
> EHCRNT
> EHCRES
> EHCREG
> EHCREN
> EHCRET
> EWITCS
> EWITCG
> EWITCN
> EWITCT
> EWITAS
> EWITAG
> EWITAN
> EWITAT
> EWITNS
> EWITNG
> EWITNN
> EWITNT
> EWITES
> EWITEG
> EWITEN
> EWITET
> EWIECS
> EWIECG
> EWIECN
> EWIECT
> EWIEAS
> EWIEAG
> EWIEAN
> EWIEAT
> EWIENS
> EWIENG
> EWIENN
> EWIENT
> EWIEES
> EWIEEG
> EWIEEN
> EWIEET
> EWIICS
> EWIICG
> EWIICN
> EWIICT
> EWIIAS
> EWIIAG
> EWIIAN
> EWIIAT
> EWIINS
> EWIING
> EWIINN
> EWIINT
> EWIIES
> EWIIEG
> EWIIEN
> EWIIET
> EWIRCS
> EWIRCG
> EWIRCN
> EWIRCT
> EWIRAS
> EWIRAG
> EWIRAN
> EWIRAT
> EWIRNS
> EWIRNG
> EWIRNN
> EWIRNT
> EWIRES
> EWIREG
> EWIREN
> EWIRET
> EWPTCS
> EWPTCG
> EWPTCN
> EWPTCT
> EWPTAS
> EWPTAG
> EWPTAN
> EWPTAT
> EWPTNS
> EWPTNG
> EWPTNN
> EWPTNT
> EWPTES
> EWPTEG
> EWPTEN
> EWPTET
> EWPECS
> EWPECG
> EWPECN
> EWPECT
> EWPEAS
> EWPEAG
> EWPEAN
> EWPEAT
> EWPENS
> EWPENG
> EWPENN
> EWPENT
> EWPEES
> EWPEEG
> EWPEEN
> EWPEET
> EWPICS
> EWPICG
> EWPICN
> EWPICT
> EWPIAS
> EWPIAG
> EWPIAN
> EWPIAT
> EWPINS
> EWPING
> EWPINN
> EWPINT
> EWPIES
> EWPIEG
> EWPIEN
> EWPIET
> EWPRCS
> EWPRCG
> EWPRCN
> EWPRCT
> EWPRAS
> EWPRAG
> EWPRAN
> EWPRAT
> EWPRNS
> EWPRNG
> EWPRNN
> EWPRNT
> EWPRES
> EWPREG
> EWPREN
> EWPRET
> EWSTCS
> EWSTCG
> EWSTCN
> EWSTCT
> EWSTAS
> EWSTAG
> EWSTAN
> EWSTAT
> EWSTNS
> EWSTNG
> EWSTNN
> EWSTNT
> EWSTES
> EWSTEG
> EWSTEN
> EWSTET
> EWSECS
> EWSECG
> EWSECN
> EWSECT
> EWSEAS
> EWSEAG
> EWSEAN
> EWSEAT
> EWSENS
> EWSENG
> EWSENN
> EWSENT
> EWSEES
> EWSEEG
> EWSEEN
> EWSEET
> EWSICS
> EWSICG
> EWSICN
> EWSICT
> EWSIAS
> EWSIAG
> EWSIAN
> EWSIAT
> EWSINS
> EWSING
> EWSINN
> EWSINT
> EWSIES
> EWSIEG
> EWSIEN
> EWSIET
> EWSRCS
> EWSRCG
> EWSRCN
> EWSRCT
> EWSRAS
> EWSRAG
> EWSRAN
> EWSRAT
> EWSRNS
> EWSRNG
> EWSRNN
> EWSRNT
> EWSRES
> EWSREG
> EWSREN
> EWSRET
> EWCTCS
> EWCTCG
> EWCTCN
> EWCTCT
> EWCTAS
> EWCTAG
> EWCTAN
> EWCTAT
> EWCTNS
> EWCTNG
> EWCTNN
> EWCTNT
> EWCTES
> EWCTEG
> EWCTEN
> EWCTET
> EWCECS
> EWCECG
> EWCECN
> EWCECT
> EWCEAS
> EWCEAG
> EWCEAN
> EWCEAT
> EWCENS
> EWCENG
> EWCENN
> EWCENT
> EWCEES
> EWCEEG
> EWCEEN
> EWCEET
> EWCICS
> EWCICG
> EWCICN
> EWCICT
> EWCIAS
> EWCIAG
> EWCIAN
> EWCIAT
> EWCINS
> EWCING
> EWCINN
> EWCINT
> EWCIES
> EWCIEG
> EWCIEN
> EWCIET
> EWCRCS
> EWCRCG
> EWCRCN
> EWCRCT
> EWCRAS
> EWCRAG
> EWCRAN
> EWCRAT
> EWCRNS
> EWCRNG
> EWCRNN
> EWCRNT
> EWCRES
> EWCREG
> EWCREN
> EWCRET
> EEITCS
> EEITCG
> EEITCN
> EEITCT
> EEITAS
> EEITAG
> EEITAN
> EEITAT
> EEITNS
> EEITNG
> EEITNN
> EEITNT
> EEITES
> EEITEG
> EEITEN
> EEITET
> EEIECS
> EEIECG
> EEIECN
> EEIECT
> EEIEAS
> EEIEAG
> EEIEAN
> EEIEAT
> EEIENS
> EEIENG
> EEIENN
> EEIENT
> EEIEES
> EEIEEG
> EEIEEN
> EEIEET
> EEIICS
> EEIICG
> EEIICN
> EEIICT
> EEIIAS
> EEIIAG
> EEIIAN
> EEIIAT
> EEIINS
> EEIING
> EEIINN
> EEIINT
> EEIIES
> EEIIEG
> EEIIEN
> EEIIET
> EEIRCS
> EEIRCG
> EEIRCN
> EEIRCT
> EEIRAS
> EEIRAG
> EEIRAN
> EEIRAT
> EEIRNS
> EEIRNG
> EEIRNN
> EEIRNT
> EEIRES
> EEIREG
> EEIREN
> EEIRET
> EEPTCS
> EEPTCG
> EEPTCN
> EEPTCT
> EEPTAS
> EEPTAG
> EEPTAN
> EEPTAT
> EEPTNS
> EEPTNG
> EEPTNN
> EEPTNT
> EEPTES
> EEPTEG
> EEPTEN
> EEPTET
> EEPECS
> EEPECG
> EEPECN
> EEPECT
> EEPEAS
> EEPEAG
> EEPEAN
> EEPEAT
> EEPENS
> EEPENG
> EEPENN
> EEPENT
> EEPEES
> EEPEEG
> EEPEEN
> EEPEET
> EEPICS
> EEPICG
> EEPICN
> EEPICT
> EEPIAS
> EEPIAG
> EEPIAN
> EEPIAT
> EEPINS
> EEPING
> EEPINN
> EEPINT
> EEPIES
> EEPIEG
> EEPIEN
> EEPIET
> EEPRCS
> EEPRCG
> EEPRCN
> EEPRCT
> EEPRAS
> EEPRAG
> EEPRAN
> EEPRAT
> EEPRNS
> EEPRNG
> EEPRNN
> EEPRNT
> EEPRES
> EEPREG
> EEPREN
> EEPRET
> EESTCS
> EESTCG
> EESTCN
> EESTCT
> EESTAS
> EESTAG
> EESTAN
> EESTAT
> EESTNS
> EESTNG
> EESTNN
> EESTNT
> EESTES
> EESTEG
> EESTEN
> EESTET
> EESECS
> EESECG
> EESECN
> EESECT
> EESEAS
> EESEAG
> EESEAN
> EESEAT
> EESENS
> EESENG
> EESENN
> EESENT
> EESEES
> EESEEG
> EESEEN
> EESEET
> EESICS
> EESICG
> EESICN
> EESICT
> EESIAS
> EESIAG
> EESIAN
> EESIAT
> EESINS
> EESING
> EESINN
> EESINT
> EESIES
> EESIEG
> EESIEN
> EESIET
> EESRCS
> EESRCG
> EESRCN
> EESRCT
> EESRAS
> EESRAG
> EESRAN
> EESRAT
> EESRNS
> EESRNG
> EESRNN
> EESRNT
> EESRES
> EESREG
> EESREN
> EESRET
> EECTCS
> EECTCG
> EECTCN
> EECTCT
> EECTAS
> EECTAG
> EECTAN
> EECTAT
> EECTNS
> EECTNG
> EECTNN
> EECTNT
> EECTES
> EECTEG
> EECTEN
> EECTET
> EECECS
> EECECG
> EECECN
> EECECT
> EECEAS
> EECEAG
> EECEAN
> EECEAT
> EECENS
> EECENG
> EECENN
> EECENT
> EECEES
> EECEEG
> EECEEN
> EECEET
> EECICS
> EECICG
> EECICN
> EECICT
> EECIAS
> EECIAG
> EECIAN
> EECIAT
> EECINS
> EECING
> EECINN
> EECINT
> EECIES
> EECIEG
> EECIEN
> EECIET
> EECRCS
> EECRCG
> EECRCN
> EECRCT
> EECRAS
> EECRAG
> EECRAN
> EECRAT
> EECRNS
> EECRNG
> EECRNN
> EECRNT
> EECRES
> EECREG
> EECREN
> EECRET
> EPITCS
> EPITCG
> EPITCN
> EPITCT
> EPITAS
> EPITAG
> EPITAN
> EPITAT
> EPITNS
> EPITNG
> EPITNN
> EPITNT
> EPITES
> EPITEG
> EPITEN
> EPITET
> EPIECS
> EPIECG
> EPIECN
> EPIECT
> EPIEAS
> EPIEAG
> EPIEAN
> EPIEAT
> EPIENS
> EPIENG
> EPIENN
> EPIENT
> EPIEES
> EPIEEG
> EPIEEN
> EPIEET
> EPIICS
> EPIICG
> EPIICN
> EPIICT
> EPIIAS
> EPIIAG
> EPIIAN
> EPIIAT
> EPIINS
> EPIING
> EPIINN
> EPIINT
> EPIIES
> EPIIEG
> EPIIEN
> EPIIET
> EPIRCS
> EPIRCG
> EPIRCN
> EPIRCT
> EPIRAS
> EPIRAG
> EPIRAN
> EPIRAT
> EPIRNS
> EPIRNG
> EPIRNN
> EPIRNT
> EPIRES
> EPIREG
> EPIREN
> EPIRET
> EPPTCS
> EPPTCG
> EPPTCN
> EPPTCT
> EPPTAS
> EPPTAG
> EPPTAN
> EPPTAT
> EPPTNS
> EPPTNG
> EPPTNN
> EPPTNT
> EPPTES
> EPPTEG
> EPPTEN
> EPPTET
> EPPECS
> EPPECG
> EPPECN
> EPPECT
> EPPEAS
> EPPEAG
> EPPEAN
> EPPEAT
> EPPENS
> EPPENG
> EPPENN
> EPPENT
> EPPEES
> EPPEEG
> EPPEEN
> EPPEET
> EPPICS
> EPPICG
> EPPICN
> EPPICT
> EPPIAS
> EPPIAG
> EPPIAN
> EPPIAT
> EPPINS
> EPPING
> EPPINN
> EPPINT
> EPPIES
> EPPIEG
> EPPIEN
> EPPIET
> EPPRCS
> EPPRCG
> EPPRCN
> EPPRCT
> EPPRAS
> EPPRAG
> EPPRAN
> EPPRAT
> EPPRNS
> EPPRNG
> EPPRNN
> EPPRNT
> EPPRES
> EPPREG
> EPPREN
> EPPRET
> EPSTCS
> EPSTCG
> EPSTCN
> EPSTCT
> EPSTAS
> EPSTAG
> EPSTAN
> EPSTAT
> EPSTNS
> EPSTNG
> EPSTNN
> EPSTNT
> EPSTES
> EPSTEG
> EPSTEN
> EPSTET
> EPSECS
> EPSECG
> EPSECN
> EPSECT
> EPSEAS
> EPSEAG
> EPSEAN
> EPSEAT
> EPSENS
> EPSENG
> EPSENN
> EPSENT
> EPSEES
> EPSEEG
> EPSEEN
> EPSEET
> EPSICS
> EPSICG
> EPSICN
> EPSICT
> EPSIAS
> EPSIAG
> EPSIAN
> EPSIAT
> EPSINS
> EPSING
> EPSINN
> EPSINT
> EPSIES
> EPSIEG
> EPSIEN
> EPSIET
> EPSRCS
> EPSRCG
> EPSRCN
> EPSRCT
> EPSRAS
> EPSRAG
> EPSRAN
> EPSRAT
> EPSRNS
> EPSRNG
> EPSRNN
> EPSRNT
> EPSRES
> EPSREG
> EPSREN
> EPSRET
> EPCTCS
> EPCTCG
> EPCTCN
> EPCTCT
> EPCTAS
> EPCTAG
> EPCTAN
> EPCTAT
> EPCTNS
> EPCTNG
> EPCTNN
> EPCTNT
> EPCTES
> EPCTEG
> EPCTEN
> EPCTET
> EPCECS
> EPCECG
> EPCECN
> EPCECT
> EPCEAS
> EPCEAG
> EPCEAN
> EPCEAT
> EPCENS
> EPCENG
> EPCENN
> EPCENT
> EPCEES
> EPCEEG
> EPCEEN
> EPCEET
> EPCICS
> EPCICG
> EPCICN
> EPCICT
> EPCIAS
> EPCIAG
> EPCIAN
> EPCIAT
> EPCINS
> EPCING
> EPCINN
> EPCINT
> EPCIES
> EPCIEG
> EPCIEN
> EPCIET
> EPCRCS
> EPCRCG
> EPCRCN
> EPCRCT
> EPCRAS
> EPCRAG
> EPCRAN
> EPCRAT
> EPCRNS
> EPCRNG
> EPCRNN
> EPCRNT
> EPCRES
> EPCREG
> EPCREN
> EPCRET
> AHITCS
> AHITCG
> AHITCN
> AHITCT
> AHITAS
> AHITAG
> AHITAN
> AHITAT
> AHITNS
> AHITNG
> AHITNN
> AHITNT
> AHITES
> AHITEG
> AHITEN
> AHITET
> AHIECS
> AHIECG
> AHIECN
> AHIECT
> AHIEAS
> AHIEAG
> AHIEAN
> AHIEAT
> AHIENS
> AHIENG
> AHIENN
> AHIENT
> AHIEES
> AHIEEG
> AHIEEN
> AHIEET
> AHIICS
> AHIICG
> AHIICN
> AHIICT
> AHIIAS
> AHIIAG
> AHIIAN
> AHIIAT
> AHIINS
> AHIING
> AHIINN
> AHIINT
> AHIIES
> AHIIEG
> AHIIEN
> AHIIET
> AHIRCS
> AHIRCG
> AHIRCN
> AHIRCT
> AHIRAS
> AHIRAG
> AHIRAN
> AHIRAT
> AHIRNS
> AHIRNG
> AHIRNN
> AHIRNT
> AHIRES
> AHIREG
> AHIREN
> AHIRET
> AHPTCS
> AHPTCG
> AHPTCN
> AHPTCT
> AHPTAS
> AHPTAG
> AHPTAN
> AHPTAT
> AHPTNS
> AHPTNG
> AHPTNN
> AHPTNT
> AHPTES
> AHPTEG
> AHPTEN
> AHPTET
> AHPECS
> AHPECG
> AHPECN
> AHPECT
> AHPEAS
> AHPEAG
> AHPEAN
> AHPEAT
> AHPENS
> AHPENG
> AHPENN
> AHPENT
> AHPEES
> AHPEEG
> AHPEEN
> AHPEET
> AHPICS
> AHPICG
> AHPICN
> AHPICT
> AHPIAS
> AHPIAG
> AHPIAN
> AHPIAT
> AHPINS
> AHPING
> AHPINN
> AHPINT
> AHPIES
> AHPIEG
> AHPIEN
> AHPIET
> AHPRCS
> AHPRCG
> AHPRCN
> AHPRCT
> AHPRAS
> AHPRAG
> AHPRAN
> AHPRAT
> AHPRNS
> AHPRNG
> AHPRNN
> AHPRNT
> AHPRES
> AHPREG
> AHPREN
> AHPRET
> AHSTCS
> AHSTCG
> AHSTCN
> AHSTCT
> AHSTAS
> AHSTAG
> AHSTAN
> AHSTAT
> AHSTNS
> AHSTNG
> AHSTNN
> AHSTNT
> AHSTES
> AHSTEG
> AHSTEN
> AHSTET
> AHSECS
> AHSECG
> AHSECN
> AHSECT
> AHSEAS
> AHSEAG
> AHSEAN
> AHSEAT
> AHSENS
> AHSENG
> AHSENN
> AHSENT
> AHSEES
> AHSEEG
> AHSEEN
> AHSEET
> AHSICS
> AHSICG
> AHSICN
> AHSICT
> AHSIAS
> AHSIAG
> AHSIAN
> AHSIAT
> AHSINS
> AHSING
> AHSINN
> AHSINT
> AHSIES
> AHSIEG
> AHSIEN
> AHSIET
> AHSRCS
> AHSRCG
> AHSRCN
> AHSRCT
> AHSRAS
> AHSRAG
> AHSRAN
> AHSRAT
> AHSRNS
> AHSRNG
> AHSRNN
> AHSRNT
> AHSRES
> AHSREG
> AHSREN
> AHSRET
> AHCTCS
> AHCTCG
> AHCTCN
> AHCTCT
> AHCTAS
> AHCTAG
> AHCTAN
> AHCTAT
> AHCTNS
> AHCTNG
> AHCTNN
> AHCTNT
> AHCTES
> AHCTEG
> AHCTEN
> AHCTET
> AHCECS
> AHCECG
> AHCECN
> AHCECT
> AHCEAS
> AHCEAG
> AHCEAN
> AHCEAT
> AHCENS
> AHCENG
> AHCENN
> AHCENT
> AHCEES
> AHCEEG
> AHCEEN
> AHCEET
> AHCICS
> AHCICG
> AHCICN
> AHCICT
> AHCIAS
> AHCIAG
> AHCIAN
> AHCIAT
> AHCINS
> AHCING
> AHCINN
> AHCINT
> AHCIES
> AHCIEG
> AHCIEN
> AHCIET
> AHCRCS
> AHCRCG
> AHCRCN
> AHCRCT
> AHCRAS
> AHCRAG
> AHCRAN
> AHCRAT
> AHCRNS
> AHCRNG
> AHCRNN
> AHCRNT
> AHCRES
> AHCREG
> AHCREN
> AHCRET
> AWITCS
> AWITCG
> AWITCN
> AWITCT
> AWITAS
> AWITAG
> AWITAN
> AWITAT
> AWITNS
> AWITNG
> AWITNN
> AWITNT
> AWITES
> AWITEG
> AWITEN
> AWITET
> AWIECS
> AWIECG
> AWIECN
> AWIECT
> AWIEAS
> AWIEAG
> AWIEAN
> AWIEAT
> AWIENS
> AWIENG
> AWIENN
> AWIENT
> AWIEES
> AWIEEG
> AWIEEN
> AWIEET
> AWIICS
> AWIICG
> AWIICN
> AWIICT
> AWIIAS
> AWIIAG
> AWIIAN
> AWIIAT
> AWIINS
> AWIING
> AWIINN
> AWIINT
> AWIIES
> AWIIEG
> AWIIEN
> AWIIET
> AWIRCS
> AWIRCG
> AWIRCN
> AWIRCT
> AWIRAS
> AWIRAG
> AWIRAN
> AWIRAT
> AWIRNS
> AWIRNG
> AWIRNN
> AWIRNT
> AWIRES
> AWIREG
> AWIREN
> AWIRET
> AWPTCS
> AWPTCG
> AWPTCN
> AWPTCT
> AWPTAS
> AWPTAG
> AWPTAN
> AWPTAT
> AWPTNS
> AWPTNG
> AWPTNN
> AWPTNT
> AWPTES
> AWPTEG
> AWPTEN
> AWPTET
> AWPECS
> AWPECG
> AWPECN
> AWPECT
> AWPEAS
> AWPEAG
> AWPEAN
> AWPEAT
> AWPENS
> AWPENG
> AWPENN
> AWPENT
> AWPEES
> AWPEEG
> AWPEEN
> AWPEET
> AWPICS
> AWPICG
> AWPICN
> AWPICT
> AWPIAS
> AWPIAG
> AWPIAN
> AWPIAT
> AWPINS
> AWPING
> AWPINN
> AWPINT
> AWPIES
> AWPIEG
> AWPIEN
> AWPIET
> AWPRCS
> AWPRCG
> AWPRCN
> AWPRCT
> AWPRAS
> AWPRAG
> AWPRAN
> AWPRAT
> AWPRNS
> AWPRNG
> AWPRNN
> AWPRNT
> AWPRES
> AWPREG
> AWPREN
> AWPRET
> AWSTCS
> AWSTCG
> AWSTCN
> AWSTCT
> AWSTAS
> AWSTAG
> AWSTAN
> AWSTAT
> AWSTNS
> AWSTNG
> AWSTNN
> AWSTNT
> AWSTES
> AWSTEG
> AWSTEN
> AWSTET
> AWSECS
> AWSECG
> AWSECN
> AWSECT
> AWSEAS
> AWSEAG
> AWSEAN
> AWSEAT
> AWSENS
> AWSENG
> AWSENN
> AWSENT
> AWSEES
> AWSEEG
> AWSEEN
> AWSEET
> AWSICS
> AWSICG
> AWSICN
> AWSICT
> AWSIAS
> AWSIAG
> AWSIAN
> AWSIAT
> AWSINS
> AWSING
> AWSINN
> AWSINT
> AWSIES
> AWSIEG
> AWSIEN
> AWSIET
> AWSRCS
> AWSRCG
> AWSRCN
> AWSRCT
> AWSRAS
> AWSRAG
> AWSRAN
> AWSRAT
> AWSRNS
> AWSRNG
> AWSRNN
> AWSRNT
> AWSRES
> AWSREG
> AWSREN
> AWSRET
> AWCTCS
> AWCTCG
> AWCTCN
> AWCTCT
> AWCTAS
> AWCTAG
> AWCTAN
> AWCTAT
> AWCTNS
> AWCTNG
> AWCTNN
> AWCTNT
> AWCTES
> AWCTEG
> AWCTEN
> AWCTET
> AWCECS
> AWCECG
> AWCECN
> AWCECT
> AWCEAS
> AWCEAG
> AWCEAN
> AWCEAT
> AWCENS
> AWCENG
> AWCENN
> AWCENT
> AWCEES
> AWCEEG
> AWCEEN
> AWCEET
> AWCICS
> AWCICG
> AWCICN
> AWCICT
> AWCIAS
> AWCIAG
> AWCIAN
> AWCIAT
> AWCINS
> AWCING
> AWCINN
> AWCINT
> AWCIES
> AWCIEG
> AWCIEN
> AWCIET
> AWCRCS
> AWCRCG
> AWCRCN
> AWCRCT
> AWCRAS
> AWCRAG
> AWCRAN
> AWCRAT
> AWCRNS
> AWCRNG
> AWCRNN
> AWCRNT
> AWCRES
> AWCREG
> AWCREN
> AWCRET
> AEITCS
> AEITCG
> AEITCN
> AEITCT
> AEITAS
> AEITAG
> AEITAN
> AEITAT
> AEITNS
> AEITNG
> AEITNN
> AEITNT
> AEITES
> AEITEG
> AEITEN
> AEITET
> AEIECS
> AEIECG
> AEIECN
> AEIECT
> AEIEAS
> AEIEAG
> AEIEAN
> AEIEAT
> AEIENS
> AEIENG
> AEIENN
> AEIENT
> AEIEES
> AEIEEG
> AEIEEN
> AEIEET
> AEIICS
> AEIICG
> AEIICN
> AEIICT
> AEIIAS
> AEIIAG
> AEIIAN
> AEIIAT
> AEIINS
> AEIING
> AEIINN
> AEIINT
> AEIIES
> AEIIEG
> AEIIEN
> AEIIET
> AEIRCS
> AEIRCG
> AEIRCN
> AEIRCT
> AEIRAS
> AEIRAG
> AEIRAN
> AEIRAT
> AEIRNS
> AEIRNG
> AEIRNN
> AEIRNT
> AEIRES
> AEIREG
> AEIREN
> AEIRET
> AEPTCS
> AEPTCG
> AEPTCN
> AEPTCT
> AEPTAS
> AEPTAG
> AEPTAN
> AEPTAT
> AEPTNS
> AEPTNG
> AEPTNN
> AEPTNT
> AEPTES
> AEPTEG
> AEPTEN
> AEPTET
> AEPECS
> AEPECG
> AEPECN
> AEPECT
> AEPEAS
> AEPEAG
> AEPEAN
> AEPEAT
> AEPENS
> AEPENG
> AEPENN
> AEPENT
> AEPEES
> AEPEEG
> AEPEEN
> AEPEET
> AEPICS
> AEPICG
> AEPICN
> AEPICT
> AEPIAS
> AEPIAG
> AEPIAN
> AEPIAT
> AEPINS
> AEPING
> AEPINN
> AEPINT
> AEPIES
> AEPIEG
> AEPIEN
> AEPIET
> AEPRCS
> AEPRCG
> AEPRCN
> AEPRCT
> AEPRAS
> AEPRAG
> AEPRAN
> AEPRAT
> AEPRNS
> AEPRNG
> AEPRNN
> AEPRNT
> AEPRES
> AEPREG
> AEPREN
> AEPRET
> AESTCS
> AESTCG
> AESTCN
> AESTCT
> AESTAS
> AESTAG
> AESTAN
> AESTAT
> AESTNS
> AESTNG
> AESTNN
> AESTNT
> AESTES
> AESTEG
> AESTEN
> AESTET
> AESECS
> AESECG
> AESECN
> AESECT
> AESEAS
> AESEAG
> AESEAN
> AESEAT
> AESENS
> AESENG
> AESENN
> AESENT
> AESEES
> AESEEG
> AESEEN
> AESEET
> AESICS
> AESICG
> AESICN
> AESICT
> AESIAS
> AESIAG
> AESIAN
> AESIAT
> AESINS
> AESING
> AESINN
> AESINT
> AESIES
> AESIEG
> AESIEN
> AESIET
> AESRCS
> AESRCG
> AESRCN
> AESRCT
> AESRAS
> AESRAG
> AESRAN
> AESRAT
> AESRNS
> AESRNG
> AESRNN
> AESRNT
> AESRES
> AESREG
> AESREN
> AESRET
> AECTCS
> AECTCG
> AECTCN
> AECTCT
> AECTAS
> AECTAG
> AECTAN
> AECTAT
> AECTNS
> AECTNG
> AECTNN
> AECTNT
> AECTES
> AECTEG
> AECTEN
> AECTET
> AECECS
> AECECG
> AECECN
> AECECT
> AECEAS
> AECEAG
> AECEAN
> AECEAT
> AECENS
> AECENG
> AECENN
> AECENT
> AECEES
> AECEEG
> AECEEN
> AECEET
> AECICS
> AECICG
> AECICN
> AECICT
> AECIAS
> AECIAG
> AECIAN
> AECIAT
> AECINS
> AECING
> AECINN
> AECINT
> AECIES
> AECIEG
> AECIEN
> AECIET
> AECRCS
> AECRCG
> AECRCN
> AECRCT
> AECRAS
> AECRAG
> AECRAN
> AECRAT
> AECRNS
> AECRNG
> AECRNN
> AECRNT
> AECRES
> AECREG
> AECREN
> AECRET
> APITCS
> APITCG
> APITCN
> APITCT
> APITAS
> APITAG
> APITAN
> APITAT
> APITNS
> APITNG
> APITNN
> APITNT
> APITES
> APITEG
> APITEN
> APITET
> APIECS
> APIECG
> APIECN
> APIECT
> APIEAS
> APIEAG
> APIEAN
> APIEAT
> APIENS
> APIENG
> APIENN
> APIENT
> APIEES
> APIEEG
> APIEEN
> APIEET
> APIICS
> APIICG
> APIICN
> APIICT
> APIIAS
> APIIAG
> APIIAN
> APIIAT
> APIINS
> APIING
> APIINN
> APIINT
> APIIES
> APIIEG
> APIIEN
> APIIET
> APIRCS
> APIRCG
> APIRCN
> APIRCT
> APIRAS
> APIRAG
> APIRAN
> APIRAT
> APIRNS
> APIRNG
> APIRNN
> APIRNT
> APIRES
> APIREG
> APIREN
> APIRET
> APPTCS
> APPTCG
> APPTCN
> APPTCT
> APPTAS
> APPTAG
> APPTAN
> APPTAT
> APPTNS
> APPTNG
> APPTNN
> APPTNT
> APPTES
> APPTEG
> APPTEN
> APPTET
> APPECS
> APPECG
> APPECN
> APPECT
> APPEAS
> APPEAG
> APPEAN
> APPEAT
> APPENS
> APPENG
> APPENN
> APPENT
> APPEES
> APPEEG
> APPEEN
> APPEET
> APPICS
> APPICG
> APPICN
> APPICT
> APPIAS
> APPIAG
> APPIAN
> APPIAT
> APPINS
> APPING
> APPINN
> APPINT
> APPIES
> APPIEG
> APPIEN
> APPIET
> APPRCS
> APPRCG
> APPRCN
> APPRCT
> APPRAS
> APPRAG
> APPRAN
> APPRAT
> APPRNS
> APPRNG
> APPRNN
> APPRNT
> APPRES
> APPREG
> APPREN
> APPRET
> APSTCS
> APSTCG
> APSTCN
> APSTCT
> APSTAS
> APSTAG
> APSTAN
> APSTAT
> APSTNS
> APSTNG
> APSTNN
> APSTNT
> APSTES
> APSTEG
> APSTEN
> APSTET
> APSECS
> APSECG
> APSECN
> APSECT
> APSEAS
> APSEAG
> APSEAN
> APSEAT
> APSENS
> APSENG
> APSENN
> APSENT
> APSEES
> APSEEG
> APSEEN
> APSEET
> APSICS
> APSICG
> APSICN
> APSICT
> APSIAS
> APSIAG
> APSIAN
> APSIAT
> APSINS
> APSING
> APSINN
> APSINT
> APSIES
> APSIEG
> APSIEN
> APSIET
> APSRCS
> APSRCG
> APSRCN
> APSRCT
> APSRAS
> APSRAG
> APSRAN
> APSRAT
> APSRNS
> APSRNG
> APSRNN
> APSRNT
> APSRES
> APSREG
> APSREN
> APSRET
> APCTCS
> APCTCG
> APCTCN
> APCTCT
> APCTAS
> APCTAG
> APCTAN
> APCTAT
> APCTNS
> APCTNG
> APCTNN
> APCTNT
> APCTES
> APCTEG
> APCTEN
> APCTET
> APCECS
> APCECG
> APCECN
> APCECT
> APCEAS
> APCEAG
> APCEAN
> APCEAT
> APCENS
> APCENG
> APCENN
> APCENT
> APCEES
> APCEEG
> APCEEN
> APCEET
> APCICS
> APCICG
> APCICN
> APCICT
> APCIAS
> APCIAG
> APCIAN
> APCIAT
> APCINS
> APCING
> APCINN
> APCINT
> APCIES
> APCIEG
> APCIEN
> APCIET
> APCRCS
> APCRCG
> APCRCN
> APCRCT
> APCRAS
> APCRAG
> APCRAN
> APCRAT
> APCRNS
> APCRNG
> APCRNN
> APCRNT
> APCRES
> APCREG
> APCREN
> APCRET
> THITCS
> THITCG
> THITCN
> THITCT
> THITAS
> THITAG
> THITAN
> THITAT
> THITNS
> THITNG
> THITNN
> THITNT
> THITES
> THITEG
> THITEN
> THITET
> THIECS
> THIECG
> THIECN
> THIECT
> THIEAS
> THIEAG
> THIEAN
> THIEAT
> THIENS
> THIENG
> THIENN
> THIENT
> THIEES
> THIEEG
> THIEEN
> THIEET
> THIICS
> THIICG
> THIICN
> THIICT
> THIIAS
> THIIAG
> THIIAN
> THIIAT
> THIINS
> THIING
> THIINN
> THIINT
> THIIES
> THIIEG
> THIIEN
> THIIET
> THIRCS
> THIRCG
> THIRCN
> THIRCT
> THIRAS
> THIRAG
> THIRAN
> THIRAT
> THIRNS
> THIRNG
> THIRNN
> THIRNT
> THIRES
> THIREG
> THIREN
> THIRET
> THPTCS
> THPTCG
> THPTCN
> THPTCT
> THPTAS
> THPTAG
> THPTAN
> THPTAT
> THPTNS
> THPTNG
> THPTNN
> THPTNT
> THPTES
> THPTEG
> THPTEN
> THPTET
> THPECS
> THPECG
> THPECN
> THPECT
> THPEAS
> THPEAG
> THPEAN
> THPEAT
> THPENS
> THPENG
> THPENN
> THPENT
> THPEES
> THPEEG
> THPEEN
> THPEET
> THPICS
> THPICG
> THPICN
> THPICT
> THPIAS
> THPIAG
> THPIAN
> THPIAT
> THPINS
> THPING
> THPINN
> THPINT
> THPIES
> THPIEG
> THPIEN
> THPIET
> THPRCS
> THPRCG
> THPRCN
> THPRCT
> THPRAS
> THPRAG
> THPRAN
> THPRAT
> THPRNS
> THPRNG
> THPRNN
> THPRNT
> THPRES
> THPREG
> THPREN
> THPRET
> THSTCS
> THSTCG
> THSTCN
> THSTCT
> THSTAS
> THSTAG
> THSTAN
> THSTAT
> THSTNS
> THSTNG
> THSTNN
> THSTNT
> THSTES
> THSTEG
> THSTEN
> THSTET
> THSECS
> THSECG
> THSECN
> THSECT
> THSEAS
> THSEAG
> THSEAN
> THSEAT
> THSENS
> THSENG
> THSENN
> THSENT
> THSEES
> THSEEG
> THSEEN
> THSEET
> THSICS
> THSICG
> THSICN
> THSICT
> THSIAS
> THSIAG
> THSIAN
> THSIAT
> THSINS
> THSING
> THSINN
> THSINT
> THSIES
> THSIEG
> THSIEN
> THSIET
> THSRCS
> THSRCG
> THSRCN
> THSRCT
> THSRAS
> THSRAG
> THSRAN
> THSRAT
> THSRNS
> THSRNG
> THSRNN
> THSRNT
> THSRES
> THSREG
> THSREN
> THSRET
> THCTCS
> THCTCG
> THCTCN
> THCTCT
> THCTAS
> THCTAG
> THCTAN
> THCTAT
> THCTNS
> THCTNG
> THCTNN
> THCTNT
> THCTES
> THCTEG
> THCTEN
> THCTET
> THCECS
> THCECG
> THCECN
> THCECT
> THCEAS
> THCEAG
> THCEAN
> THCEAT
> THCENS
> THCENG
> THCENN
> THCENT
> THCEES
> THCEEG
> THCEEN
> THCEET
> THCICS
> THCICG
> THCICN
> THCICT
> THCIAS
> THCIAG
> THCIAN
> THCIAT
> THCINS
> THCING
> THCINN
> THCINT
> THCIES
> THCIEG
> THCIEN
> THCIET
> THCRCS
> THCRCG
> THCRCN
> THCRCT
> THCRAS
> THCRAG
> THCRAN
> THCRAT
> THCRNS
> THCRNG
> THCRNN
> THCRNT
> THCRES
> THCREG
> THCREN
> THCRET
> TWITCS
> TWITCG
> TWITCN
> TWITCT
> TWITAS
> TWITAG
> TWITAN
> TWITAT
> TWITNS
> TWITNG
> TWITNN
> TWITNT
> TWITES
> TWITEG
> TWITEN
> TWITET
> TWIECS
> TWIECG
> TWIECN
> TWIECT
> TWIEAS
> TWIEAG
> TWIEAN
> TWIEAT
> TWIENS
> TWIENG
> TWIENN
> TWIENT
> TWIEES
> TWIEEG
> TWIEEN
> TWIEET
> TWIICS
> TWIICG
> TWIICN
> TWIICT
> TWIIAS
> TWIIAG
> TWIIAN
> TWIIAT
> TWIINS
> TWIING
> TWIINN
> TWIINT
> TWIIES
> TWIIEG
> TWIIEN
> TWIIET
> TWIRCS
> TWIRCG
> TWIRCN
> TWIRCT
> TWIRAS
> TWIRAG
> TWIRAN
> TWIRAT
> TWIRNS
> TWIRNG
> TWIRNN
> TWIRNT
> TWIRES
> TWIREG
> TWIREN
> TWIRET
> TWPTCS
> TWPTCG
> TWPTCN
> TWPTCT
> TWPTAS
> TWPTAG
> TWPTAN
> TWPTAT
> TWPTNS
> TWPTNG
> TWPTNN
> TWPTNT
> TWPTES
> TWPTEG
> TWPTEN
> TWPTET
> TWPECS
> TWPECG
> TWPECN
> TWPECT
> TWPEAS
> TWPEAG
> TWPEAN
> TWPEAT
> TWPENS
> TWPENG
> TWPENN
> TWPENT
> TWPEES
> TWPEEG
> TWPEEN
> TWPEET
> TWPICS
> TWPICG
> TWPICN
> TWPICT
> TWPIAS
> TWPIAG
> TWPIAN
> TWPIAT
> TWPINS
> TWPING
> TWPINN
> TWPINT
> TWPIES
> TWPIEG
> TWPIEN
> TWPIET
> TWPRCS
> TWPRCG
> TWPRCN
> TWPRCT
> TWPRAS
> TWPRAG
> TWPRAN
> TWPRAT
> TWPRNS
> TWPRNG
> TWPRNN
> TWPRNT
> TWPRES
> TWPREG
> TWPREN
> TWPRET
> TWSTCS
> TWSTCG
> TWSTCN
> TWSTCT
> TWSTAS
> TWSTAG
> TWSTAN
> TWSTAT
> TWSTNS
> TWSTNG
> TWSTNN
> TWSTNT
> TWSTES
> TWSTEG
> TWSTEN
> TWSTET
> TWSECS
> TWSECG
> TWSECN
> TWSECT
> TWSEAS
> TWSEAG
> TWSEAN
> TWSEAT
> TWSENS
> TWSENG
> TWSENN
> TWSENT
> TWSEES
> TWSEEG
> TWSEEN
> TWSEET
> TWSICS
> TWSICG
> TWSICN
> TWSICT
> TWSIAS
> TWSIAG
> TWSIAN
> TWSIAT
> TWSINS
> TWSING
> TWSINN
> TWSINT
> TWSIES
> TWSIEG
> TWSIEN
> TWSIET
> TWSRCS
> TWSRCG
> TWSRCN
> TWSRCT
> TWSRAS
> TWSRAG
> TWSRAN
> TWSRAT
> TWSRNS
> TWSRNG
> TWSRNN
> TWSRNT
> TWSRES
> TWSREG
> TWSREN
> TWSRET
> TWCTCS
> TWCTCG
> TWCTCN
> TWCTCT
> TWCTAS
> TWCTAG
> TWCTAN
> TWCTAT
> TWCTNS
> TWCTNG
> TWCTNN
> TWCTNT
> TWCTES
> TWCTEG
> TWCTEN
> TWCTET
> TWCECS
> TWCECG
> TWCECN
> TWCECT
> TWCEAS
> TWCEAG
> TWCEAN
> TWCEAT
> TWCENS
> TWCENG
> TWCENN
> TWCENT
> TWCEES
> TWCEEG
> TWCEEN
> TWCEET
> TWCICS
> TWCICG
> TWCICN
> TWCICT
> TWCIAS
> TWCIAG
> TWCIAN
> TWCIAT
> TWCINS
> TWCING
> TWCINN
> TWCINT
> TWCIES
> TWCIEG
> TWCIEN
> TWCIET
> TWCRCS
> TWCRCG
> TWCRCN
> TWCRCT
> TWCRAS
> TWCRAG
> TWCRAN
> TWCRAT
> TWCRNS
> TWCRNG
> TWCRNN
> TWCRNT
> TWCRES
> TWCREG
> TWCREN
> TWCRET
> TEITCS
> TEITCG
> TEITCN
> TEITCT
> TEITAS
> TEITAG
> TEITAN
> TEITAT
> TEITNS
> TEITNG
> TEITNN
> TEITNT
> TEITES
> TEITEG
> TEITEN
> TEITET
> TEIECS
> TEIECG
> TEIECN
> TEIECT
> TEIEAS
> TEIEAG
> TEIEAN
> TEIEAT
> TEIENS
> TEIENG
> TEIENN
> TEIENT
> TEIEES
> TEIEEG
> TEIEEN
> TEIEET
> TEIICS
> TEIICG
> TEIICN
> TEIICT
> TEIIAS
> TEIIAG
> TEIIAN
> TEIIAT
> TEIINS
> TEIING
> TEIINN
> TEIINT
> TEIIES
> TEIIEG
> TEIIEN
> TEIIET
> TEIRCS
> TEIRCG
> TEIRCN
> TEIRCT
> TEIRAS
> TEIRAG
> TEIRAN
> TEIRAT
> TEIRNS
> TEIRNG
> TEIRNN
> TEIRNT
> TEIRES
> TEIREG
> TEIREN
> TEIRET
> TEPTCS
> TEPTCG
> TEPTCN
> TEPTCT
> TEPTAS
> TEPTAG
> TEPTAN
> TEPTAT
> TEPTNS
> TEPTNG
> TEPTNN
> TEPTNT
> TEPTES
> TEPTEG
> TEPTEN
> TEPTET
> TEPECS
> TEPECG
> TEPECN
> TEPECT
> TEPEAS
> TEPEAG
> TEPEAN
> TEPEAT
> TEPENS
> TEPENG
> TEPENN
> TEPENT
> TEPEES
> TEPEEG
> TEPEEN
> TEPEET
> TEPICS
> TEPICG
> TEPICN
> TEPICT
> TEPIAS
> TEPIAG
> TEPIAN
> TEPIAT
> TEPINS
> TEPING
> TEPINN
> TEPINT
> TEPIES
> TEPIEG
> TEPIEN
> TEPIET
> TEPRCS
> TEPRCG
> TEPRCN
> TEPRCT
> TEPRAS
> TEPRAG
> TEPRAN
> TEPRAT
> TEPRNS
> TEPRNG
> TEPRNN
> TEPRNT
> TEPRES
> TEPREG
> TEPREN
> TEPRET
> TESTCS
> TESTCG
> TESTCN
> TESTCT
> TESTAS
> TESTAG
> TESTAN
> TESTAT
> TESTNS
> TESTNG
> TESTNN
> TESTNT
> TESTES
> TESTEG
> TESTEN
> TESTET
> TESECS
> TESECG
> TESECN
> TESECT
> TESEAS
> TESEAG
> TESEAN
> TESEAT
> TESENS
> TESENG
> TESENN
> TESENT
> TESEES
> TESEEG
> TESEEN
> TESEET
> TESICS
> TESICG
> TESICN
> TESICT
> TESIAS
> TESIAG
> TESIAN
> TESIAT
> TESINS
> TESING
> TESINN
> TESINT
> TESIES
> TESIEG
> TESIEN
> TESIET
> TESRCS
> TESRCG
> TESRCN
> TESRCT
> TESRAS
> TESRAG
> TESRAN
> TESRAT
> TESRNS
> TESRNG
> TESRNN
> TESRNT
> TESRES
> TESREG
> TESREN
> TESRET
> TECTCS
> TECTCG
> TECTCN
> TECTCT
> TECTAS
> TECTAG
> TECTAN
> TECTAT
> TECTNS
> TECTNG
> TECTNN
> TECTNT
> TECTES
> TECTEG
> TECTEN
> TECTET
> TECECS
> TECECG
> TECECN
> TECECT
> TECEAS
> TECEAG
> TECEAN
> TECEAT
> TECENS
> TECENG
> TECENN
> TECENT
> TECEES
> TECEEG
> TECEEN
> TECEET
> TECICS
> TECICG
> TECICN
> TECICT
> TECIAS
> TECIAG
> TECIAN
> TECIAT
> TECINS
> TECING
> TECINN
> TECINT
> TECIES
> TECIEG
> TECIEN
> TECIET
> TECRCS
> TECRCG
> TECRCN
> TECRCT
> TECRAS
> TECRAG
> TECRAN
> TECRAT
> TECRNS
> TECRNG
> TECRNN
> TECRNT
> TECRES
> TECREG
> TECREN
> TECRET
> TPITCS
> TPITCG
> TPITCN
> TPITCT
> TPITAS
> TPITAG
> TPITAN
> TPITAT
> TPITNS
> TPITNG
> TPITNN
> TPITNT
> TPITES
> TPITEG
> TPITEN
> TPITET
> TPIECS
> TPIECG
> TPIECN
> TPIECT
> TPIEAS
> TPIEAG
> TPIEAN
> TPIEAT
> TPIENS
> TPIENG
> TPIENN
> TPIENT
> TPIEES
> TPIEEG
> TPIEEN
> TPIEET
> TPIICS
> TPIICG
> TPIICN
> TPIICT
> TPIIAS
> TPIIAG
> TPIIAN
> TPIIAT
> TPIINS
> TPIING
> TPIINN
> TPIINT
> TPIIES
> TPIIEG
> TPIIEN
> TPIIET
> TPIRCS
> TPIRCG
> TPIRCN
> TPIRCT
> TPIRAS
> TPIRAG
> TPIRAN
> TPIRAT
> TPIRNS
> TPIRNG
> TPIRNN
> TPIRNT
> TPIRES
> TPIREG
> TPIREN
> TPIRET
> TPPTCS
> TPPTCG
> TPPTCN
> TPPTCT
> TPPTAS
> TPPTAG
> TPPTAN
> TPPTAT
> TPPTNS
> TPPTNG
> TPPTNN
> TPPTNT
> TPPTES
> TPPTEG
> TPPTEN
> TPPTET
> TPPECS
> TPPECG
> TPPECN
> TPPECT
> TPPEAS
> TPPEAG
> TPPEAN
> TPPEAT
> TPPENS
> TPPENG
> TPPENN
> TPPENT
> TPPEES
> TPPEEG
> TPPEEN
> TPPEET
> TPPICS
> TPPICG
> TPPICN
> TPPICT
> TPPIAS
> TPPIAG
> TPPIAN
> TPPIAT
> TPPINS
> TPPING
> TPPINN
> TPPINT
> TPPIES
> TPPIEG
> TPPIEN
> TPPIET
> TPPRCS
> TPPRCG
> TPPRCN
> TPPRCT
> TPPRAS
> TPPRAG
> TPPRAN
> TPPRAT
> TPPRNS
> TPPRNG
> TPPRNN
> TPPRNT
> TPPRES
> TPPREG
> TPPREN
> TPPRET
> TPSTCS
> TPSTCG
> TPSTCN
> TPSTCT
> TPSTAS
> TPSTAG
> TPSTAN
> TPSTAT
> TPSTNS
> TPSTNG
> TPSTNN
> TPSTNT
> TPSTES
> TPSTEG
> TPSTEN
> TPSTET
> TPSECS
> TPSECG
> TPSECN
> TPSECT
> TPSEAS
> TPSEAG
> TPSEAN
> TPSEAT
> TPSENS
> TPSENG
> TPSENN
> TPSENT
> TPSEES
> TPSEEG
> TPSEEN
> TPSEET
> TPSICS
> TPSICG
> TPSICN
> TPSICT
> TPSIAS
> TPSIAG
> TPSIAN
> TPSIAT
> TPSINS
> TPSING
> TPSINN
> TPSINT
> TPSIES
> TPSIEG
> TPSIEN
> TPSIET
> TPSRCS
> TPSRCG
> TPSRCN
> TPSRCT
> TPSRAS
> TPSRAG
> TPSRAN
> TPSRAT
> TPSRNS
> TPSRNG
> TPSRNN
> TPSRNT
> TPSRES
> TPSREG
> TPSREN
> TPSRET
> TPCTCS
> TPCTCG
> TPCTCN
> TPCTCT
> TPCTAS
> TPCTAG
> TPCTAN
> TPCTAT
> TPCTNS
> TPCTNG
> TPCTNN
> TPCTNT
> TPCTES
> TPCTEG
> TPCTEN
> TPCTET
> TPCECS
> TPCECG
> TPCECN
> TPCECT
> TPCEAS
> TPCEAG
> TPCEAN
> TPCEAT
> TPCENS
> TPCENG
> TPCENN
> TPCENT
> TPCEES
> TPCEEG
> TPCEEN
> TPCEET
> TPCICS
> TPCICG
> TPCICN
> TPCICT
> TPCIAS
> TPCIAG
> TPCIAN
> TPCIAT
> TPCINS
> TPCING
> TPCINN
> TPCINT
> TPCIES
> TPCIEG
> TPCIEN
> TPCIET
> TPCRCS
> TPCRCG
> TPCRCN
> TPCRCT
> TPCRAS
> TPCRAG
> TPCRAN
> TPCRAT
> TPCRNS
> TPCRNG
> TPCRNN
> TPCRNT
> TPCRES
> TPCREG
> TPCREN
> TPCRET
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully the staff can forgive me for censor bypassing in this instance



Jesus Christ

I just made this and stared at it for a while



Spoiler












When I realized each egg rotates through 4 letters I felt like a genius let me tell u



Chicha said:


> I did, I admit I was visiting their profiles at least twice a day to make sure.
> 
> I also kept checking TBT's other social media pages in case but alas. =^=



SAME i found a couple people's facebook profiles by accident oops


----------



## Han Solo

Whaaaaa, I definitely checked the thread for #3 multiple times, poll included, and didn't see anything? Huh.


----------



## xqwerty2010

gyro said:


> Jesus Christ
> 
> I just made this and stared at it for a while
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I realized each egg rotates through 4 letters I felt like a genius let me tell u
> 
> 
> 
> SAME i found a couple people's facebook profiles by accident oops



I used an online tool to find all combos of letters. T_T

When does the Egg Shop close? (I.E., when do we have until to spend our eggs?)


----------



## Flare

I ended up finding TBT's original site location because of Egg 2. 

And I searched there a ton to see if the damn thing was there.


----------



## Chicha

I got egg 15 because I refreshed multiple times and it almost completely spelled out 'secret'.

Egg 5 was probably my favorite. 11 was clever. 14 was brutal to find. I accidentally found that one welp


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> Jesus Christ
> 
> I just made this and stared at it for a while
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I realized each egg rotates through 4 letters I felt like a genius let me tell u



yeah, I first just did like a 30 times refresh and documentation, then sorted them and figured out each column had 4 letters

then marked all the letters down basically like you did in a text doc, opened another text doc and started manually typing all this **** down


also something randomly humorous I noticed working on this, outside of the last one all columns make their own words

SEAT PHEW PICS RITE CANE whoops


----------



## Murray

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, here's the post for how I got it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: behold
> 
> 
> 
> ALL ****ING FOUR THOUSAND AND NINETY SIX POSSIBLE COMBINATIONS
> 
> SH|TCS
> SH|TCG
> SH|TCN
> SH|TCT
> SH|TAS
> SH|TAG
> SH|TAN
> SH|TAT
> SH|TNS
> SH|TNG
> SH|TNN
> SH|TNT
> SH|TES
> SH|TEG
> SH|TEN
> SH|TET
> SHIECS
> SHIECG
> SHIECN
> SHIECT
> SHIEAS
> SHIEAG
> SHIEAN
> SHIEAT
> SHIENS
> SHIENG
> SHIENN
> SHIENT
> SHIEES
> SHIEEG
> SHIEEN
> SHIEET
> SHIICS
> SHIICG
> SHIICN
> SHIICT
> SHIIAS
> SHIIAG
> SHIIAN
> SHIIAT
> SHIINS
> SHIING
> SHIINN
> SHIINT
> SHIIES
> SHIIEG
> SHIIEN
> SHIIET
> SHIRCS
> SHIRCG
> SHIRCN
> SHIRCT
> SHIRAS
> SHIRAG
> SHIRAN
> SHIRAT
> SHIRNS
> SHIRNG
> SHIRNN
> SHIRNT
> SHIRES
> SHIREG
> SHIREN
> SHIRET
> SHPTCS
> SHPTCG
> SHPTCN
> SHPTCT
> SHPTAS
> SHPTAG
> SHPTAN
> SHPTAT
> SHPTNS
> SHPTNG
> SHPTNN
> SHPTNT
> SHPTES
> SHPTEG
> SHPTEN
> SHPTET
> SHPECS
> SHPECG
> SHPECN
> SHPECT
> SHPEAS
> SHPEAG
> SHPEAN
> SHPEAT
> SHPENS
> SHPENG
> SHPENN
> SHPENT
> SHPEES
> SHPEEG
> SHPEEN
> SHPEET
> SHPICS
> SHPICG
> SHPICN
> SHPICT
> SHPIAS
> SHPIAG
> SHPIAN
> SHPIAT
> SHPINS
> SHPING
> SHPINN
> SHPINT
> SHPIES
> SHPIEG
> SHPIEN
> SHPIET
> SHPRCS
> SHPRCG
> SHPRCN
> SHPRCT
> SHPRAS
> SHPRAG
> SHPRAN
> SHPRAT
> SHPRNS
> SHPRNG
> SHPRNN
> SHPRNT
> SHPRES
> SHPREG
> SHPREN
> SHPRET
> SHSTCS
> SHSTCG
> SHSTCN
> SHSTCT
> SHSTAS
> SHSTAG
> SHSTAN
> SHSTAT
> SHSTNS
> SHSTNG
> SHSTNN
> SHSTNT
> SHSTES
> SHSTEG
> SHSTEN
> SHSTET
> SHSECS
> SHSECG
> SHSECN
> SHSECT
> SHSEAS
> SHSEAG
> SHSEAN
> SHSEAT
> SHSENS
> SHSENG
> SHSENN
> SHSENT
> SHSEES
> SHSEEG
> SHSEEN
> SHSEET
> SHSICS
> SHSICG
> SHSICN
> SHSICT
> SHSIAS
> SHSIAG
> SHSIAN
> SHSIAT
> SHSINS
> SHSING
> SHSINN
> SHSINT
> SHSIES
> SHSIEG
> SHSIEN
> SHSIET
> SHSRCS
> SHSRCG
> SHSRCN
> SHSRCT
> SHSRAS
> SHSRAG
> SHSRAN
> SHSRAT
> SHSRNS
> SHSRNG
> SHSRNN
> SHSRNT
> SHSRES
> SHSREG
> SHSREN
> SHSRET
> SHCTCS
> SHCTCG
> SHCTCN
> SHCTCT
> SHCTAS
> SHCTAG
> SHCTAN
> SHCTAT
> SHCTNS
> SHCTNG
> SHCTNN
> SHCTNT
> SHCTES
> SHCTEG
> SHCTEN
> SHCTET
> SHCECS
> SHCECG
> SHCECN
> SHCECT
> SHCEAS
> SHCEAG
> SHCEAN
> SHCEAT
> SHCENS
> SHCENG
> SHCENN
> SHCENT
> SHCEES
> SHCEEG
> SHCEEN
> SHCEET
> SHCICS
> SHCICG
> SHCICN
> SHCICT
> SHCIAS
> SHCIAG
> SHCIAN
> SHCIAT
> SHCINS
> SHCING
> SHCINN
> SHCINT
> SHCIES
> SHCIEG
> SHCIEN
> SHCIET
> SHCRCS
> SHCRCG
> SHCRCN
> SHCRCT
> SHCRAS
> SHCRAG
> SHCRAN
> SHCRAT
> SHCRNS
> SHCRNG
> SHCRNN
> SHCRNT
> SHCRES
> SHCREG
> SHCREN
> SHCRET
> SWITCS
> SWITCG
> SWITCN
> SWITCT
> SWITAS
> SWITAG
> SWITAN
> SWITAT
> SWITNS
> SWITNG
> SWITNN
> SWITNT
> SWITES
> SWITEG
> SWITEN
> SWITET
> SWIECS
> SWIECG
> SWIECN
> SWIECT
> SWIEAS
> SWIEAG
> SWIEAN
> SWIEAT
> SWIENS
> SWIENG
> SWIENN
> SWIENT
> SWIEES
> SWIEEG
> SWIEEN
> SWIEET
> SWIICS
> SWIICG
> SWIICN
> SWIICT
> SWIIAS
> SWIIAG
> SWIIAN
> SWIIAT
> SWIINS
> SWIING
> SWIINN
> SWIINT
> SWIIES
> SWIIEG
> SWIIEN
> SWIIET
> SWIRCS
> SWIRCG
> SWIRCN
> SWIRCT
> SWIRAS
> SWIRAG
> SWIRAN
> SWIRAT
> SWIRNS
> SWIRNG
> SWIRNN
> SWIRNT
> SWIRES
> SWIREG
> SWIREN
> SWIRET
> SWPTCS
> SWPTCG
> SWPTCN
> SWPTCT
> SWPTAS
> SWPTAG
> SWPTAN
> SWPTAT
> SWPTNS
> SWPTNG
> SWPTNN
> SWPTNT
> SWPTES
> SWPTEG
> SWPTEN
> SWPTET
> SWPECS
> SWPECG
> SWPECN
> SWPECT
> SWPEAS
> SWPEAG
> SWPEAN
> SWPEAT
> SWPENS
> SWPENG
> SWPENN
> SWPENT
> SWPEES
> SWPEEG
> SWPEEN
> SWPEET
> SWPICS
> SWPICG
> SWPICN
> SWPICT
> SWPIAS
> SWPIAG
> SWPIAN
> SWPIAT
> SWPINS
> SWPING
> SWPINN
> SWPINT
> SWPIES
> SWPIEG
> SWPIEN
> SWPIET
> SWPRCS
> SWPRCG
> SWPRCN
> SWPRCT
> SWPRAS
> SWPRAG
> SWPRAN
> SWPRAT
> SWPRNS
> SWPRNG
> SWPRNN
> SWPRNT
> SWPRES
> SWPREG
> SWPREN
> SWPRET
> SWSTCS
> SWSTCG
> SWSTCN
> SWSTCT
> SWSTAS
> SWSTAG
> SWSTAN
> SWSTAT
> SWSTNS
> SWSTNG
> SWSTNN
> SWSTNT
> SWSTES
> SWSTEG
> SWSTEN
> SWSTET
> SWSECS
> SWSECG
> SWSECN
> SWSECT
> SWSEAS
> SWSEAG
> SWSEAN
> SWSEAT
> SWSENS
> SWSENG
> SWSENN
> SWSENT
> SWSEES
> SWSEEG
> SWSEEN
> SWSEET
> SWSICS
> SWSICG
> SWSICN
> SWSICT
> SWSIAS
> SWSIAG
> SWSIAN
> SWSIAT
> SWSINS
> SWSING
> SWSINN
> SWSINT
> SWSIES
> SWSIEG
> SWSIEN
> SWSIET
> SWSRCS
> SWSRCG
> SWSRCN
> SWSRCT
> SWSRAS
> SWSRAG
> SWSRAN
> SWSRAT
> SWSRNS
> SWSRNG
> SWSRNN
> SWSRNT
> SWSRES
> SWSREG
> SWSREN
> SWSRET
> SWCTCS
> SWCTCG
> SWCTCN
> SWCTCT
> SWCTAS
> SWCTAG
> SWCTAN
> SWCTAT
> SWCTNS
> SWCTNG
> SWCTNN
> SWCTNT
> SWCTES
> SWCTEG
> SWCTEN
> SWCTET
> SWCECS
> SWCECG
> SWCECN
> SWCECT
> SWCEAS
> SWCEAG
> SWCEAN
> SWCEAT
> SWCENS
> SWCENG
> SWCENN
> SWCENT
> SWCEES
> SWCEEG
> SWCEEN
> SWCEET
> SWCICS
> SWCICG
> SWCICN
> SWCICT
> SWCIAS
> SWCIAG
> SWCIAN
> SWCIAT
> SWCINS
> SWCING
> SWCINN
> SWCINT
> SWCIES
> SWCIEG
> SWCIEN
> SWCIET
> SWCRCS
> SWCRCG
> SWCRCN
> SWCRCT
> SWCRAS
> SWCRAG
> SWCRAN
> SWCRAT
> SWCRNS
> SWCRNG
> SWCRNN
> SWCRNT
> SWCRES
> SWCREG
> SWCREN
> SWCRET
> SEITCS
> SEITCG
> SEITCN
> SEITCT
> SEITAS
> SEITAG
> SEITAN
> SEITAT
> SEITNS
> SEITNG
> SEITNN
> SEITNT
> SEITES
> SEITEG
> SEITEN
> SEITET
> SEIECS
> SEIECG
> SEIECN
> SEIECT
> SEIEAS
> SEIEAG
> SEIEAN
> SEIEAT
> SEIENS
> SEIENG
> SEIENN
> SEIENT
> SEIEES
> SEIEEG
> SEIEEN
> SEIEET
> SEIICS
> SEIICG
> SEIICN
> SEIICT
> SEIIAS
> SEIIAG
> SEIIAN
> SEIIAT
> SEIINS
> SEIING
> SEIINN
> SEIINT
> SEIIES
> SEIIEG
> SEIIEN
> SEIIET
> SEIRCS
> SEIRCG
> SEIRCN
> SEIRCT
> SEIRAS
> SEIRAG
> SEIRAN
> SEIRAT
> SEIRNS
> SEIRNG
> SEIRNN
> SEIRNT
> SEIRES
> SEIREG
> SEIREN
> SEIRET
> SEPTCS
> SEPTCG
> SEPTCN
> SEPTCT
> SEPTAS
> SEPTAG
> SEPTAN
> SEPTAT
> SEPTNS
> SEPTNG
> SEPTNN
> SEPTNT
> SEPTES
> SEPTEG
> SEPTEN
> SEPTET
> SEPECS
> SEPECG
> SEPECN
> SEPECT
> SEPEAS
> SEPEAG
> SEPEAN
> SEPEAT
> SEPENS
> SEPENG
> SEPENN
> SEPENT
> SEPEES
> SEPEEG
> SEPEEN
> SEPEET
> SEPICS
> SEPICG
> SEPICN
> SEPICT
> SEPIAS
> SEPIAG
> SEPIAN
> SEPIAT
> SEPINS
> SEPING
> SEPINN
> SEPINT
> SEPIES
> SEPIEG
> SEPIEN
> SEPIET
> SEPRCS
> SEPRCG
> SEPRCN
> SEPRCT
> SEPRAS
> SEPRAG
> SEPRAN
> SEPRAT
> SEPRNS
> SEPRNG
> SEPRNN
> SEPRNT
> SEPRES
> SEPREG
> SEPREN
> SEPRET
> SESTCS
> SESTCG
> SESTCN
> SESTCT
> SESTAS
> SESTAG
> SESTAN
> SESTAT
> SESTNS
> SESTNG
> SESTNN
> SESTNT
> SESTES
> SESTEG
> SESTEN
> SESTET
> SESECS
> SESECG
> SESECN
> SESECT
> SESEAS
> SESEAG
> SESEAN
> SESEAT
> SESENS
> SESENG
> SESENN
> SESENT
> SESEES
> SESEEG
> SESEEN
> SESEET
> SESICS
> SESICG
> SESICN
> SESICT
> SESIAS
> SESIAG
> SESIAN
> SESIAT
> SESINS
> SESING
> SESINN
> SESINT
> SESIES
> SESIEG
> SESIEN
> SESIET
> SESRCS
> SESRCG
> SESRCN
> SESRCT
> SESRAS
> SESRAG
> SESRAN
> SESRAT
> SESRNS
> SESRNG
> SESRNN
> SESRNT
> SESRES
> SESREG
> SESREN
> SESRET
> SECTCS
> SECTCG
> SECTCN
> SECTCT
> SECTAS
> SECTAG
> SECTAN
> SECTAT
> SECTNS
> SECTNG
> SECTNN
> SECTNT
> SECTES
> SECTEG
> SECTEN
> SECTET
> SECECS
> SECECG
> SECECN
> SECECT
> SECEAS
> SECEAG
> SECEAN
> SECEAT
> SECENS
> SECENG
> SECENN
> SECENT
> SECEES
> SECEEG
> SECEEN
> SECEET
> SECICS
> SECICG
> SECICN
> SECICT
> SECIAS
> SECIAG
> SECIAN
> SECIAT
> SECINS
> SECING
> SECINN
> SECINT
> SECIES
> SECIEG
> SECIEN
> SECIET
> SECRCS
> SECRCG
> SECRCN
> SECRCT
> SECRAS
> SECRAG
> SECRAN
> SECRAT
> SECRNS
> SECRNG
> SECRNN
> SECRNT
> SECRES
> SECREG
> SECREN
> SECRET
> SPITCS
> SPITCG
> SPITCN
> SPITCT
> SPITAS
> SPITAG
> SPITAN
> SPITAT
> SPITNS
> SPITNG
> SPITNN
> SPITNT
> SPITES
> SPITEG
> SPITEN
> SPITET
> SPIECS
> SPIECG
> SPIECN
> SPIECT
> SPIEAS
> SPIEAG
> SPIEAN
> SPIEAT
> SPIENS
> SPIENG
> SPIENN
> SPIENT
> SPIEES
> SPIEEG
> SPIEEN
> SPIEET
> SPIICS
> SPIICG
> SPIICN
> SPIICT
> SPIIAS
> SPIIAG
> SPIIAN
> SPIIAT
> SPIINS
> SPIING
> SPIINN
> SPIINT
> SPIIES
> SPIIEG
> SPIIEN
> SPIIET
> SPIRCS
> SPIRCG
> SPIRCN
> SPIRCT
> SPIRAS
> SPIRAG
> SPIRAN
> SPIRAT
> SPIRNS
> SPIRNG
> SPIRNN
> SPIRNT
> SPIRES
> SPIREG
> SPIREN
> SPIRET
> SPPTCS
> SPPTCG
> SPPTCN
> SPPTCT
> SPPTAS
> SPPTAG
> SPPTAN
> SPPTAT
> SPPTNS
> SPPTNG
> SPPTNN
> SPPTNT
> SPPTES
> SPPTEG
> SPPTEN
> SPPTET
> SPPECS
> SPPECG
> SPPECN
> SPPECT
> SPPEAS
> SPPEAG
> SPPEAN
> SPPEAT
> SPPENS
> SPPENG
> SPPENN
> SPPENT
> SPPEES
> SPPEEG
> SPPEEN
> SPPEET
> SPPICS
> SPPICG
> SPPICN
> SPPICT
> SPPIAS
> SPPIAG
> SPPIAN
> SPPIAT
> SPPINS
> SPPING
> SPPINN
> SPPINT
> SPPIES
> SPPIEG
> SPPIEN
> SPPIET
> SPPRCS
> SPPRCG
> SPPRCN
> SPPRCT
> SPPRAS
> SPPRAG
> SPPRAN
> SPPRAT
> SPPRNS
> SPPRNG
> SPPRNN
> SPPRNT
> SPPRES
> SPPREG
> SPPREN
> SPPRET
> SPSTCS
> SPSTCG
> SPSTCN
> SPSTCT
> SPSTAS
> SPSTAG
> SPSTAN
> SPSTAT
> SPSTNS
> SPSTNG
> SPSTNN
> SPSTNT
> SPSTES
> SPSTEG
> SPSTEN
> SPSTET
> SPSECS
> SPSECG
> SPSECN
> SPSECT
> SPSEAS
> SPSEAG
> SPSEAN
> SPSEAT
> SPSENS
> SPSENG
> SPSENN
> SPSENT
> SPSEES
> SPSEEG
> SPSEEN
> SPSEET
> SPSICS
> SPSICG
> SPSICN
> SPSICT
> SPSIAS
> SPSIAG
> SPSIAN
> SPSIAT
> SPSINS
> SPSING
> SPSINN
> SPSINT
> SPSIES
> SPSIEG
> SPSIEN
> SPSIET
> SPSRCS
> SPSRCG
> SPSRCN
> SPSRCT
> SPSRAS
> SPSRAG
> SPSRAN
> SPSRAT
> SPSRNS
> SPSRNG
> SPSRNN
> SPSRNT
> SPSRES
> SPSREG
> SPSREN
> SPSRET
> SPCTCS
> SPCTCG
> SPCTCN
> SPCTCT
> SPCTAS
> SPCTAG
> SPCTAN
> SPCTAT
> SPCTNS
> SPCTNG
> SPCTNN
> SPCTNT
> SPCTES
> SPCTEG
> SPCTEN
> SPCTET
> SPCECS
> SPCECG
> SPCECN
> SPCECT
> SPCEAS
> SPCEAG
> SPCEAN
> SPCEAT
> SPCENS
> SPCENG
> SPCENN
> SPCENT
> SPCEES
> SPCEEG
> SPCEEN
> SPCEET
> SPCICS
> SPCICG
> SPCICN
> SPCICT
> SPCIAS
> SPCIAG
> SPCIAN
> SPCIAT
> SPCINS
> SPCING
> SPCINN
> SPCINT
> SPCIES
> SPCIEG
> SPCIEN
> SPCIET
> SPCRCS
> SPCRCG
> SPCRCN
> SPCRCT
> SPCRAS
> SPCRAG
> SPCRAN
> SPCRAT
> SPCRNS
> SPCRNG
> SPCRNN
> SPCRNT
> SPCRES
> SPCREG
> SPCREN
> SPCRET
> EHITCS
> EHITCG
> EHITCN
> EHITCT
> EHITAS
> EHITAG
> EHITAN
> EHITAT
> EHITNS
> EHITNG
> EHITNN
> EHITNT
> EHITES
> EHITEG
> EHITEN
> EHITET
> EHIECS
> EHIECG
> EHIECN
> EHIECT
> EHIEAS
> EHIEAG
> EHIEAN
> EHIEAT
> EHIENS
> EHIENG
> EHIENN
> EHIENT
> EHIEES
> EHIEEG
> EHIEEN
> EHIEET
> EHIICS
> EHIICG
> EHIICN
> EHIICT
> EHIIAS
> EHIIAG
> EHIIAN
> EHIIAT
> EHIINS
> EHIING
> EHIINN
> EHIINT
> EHIIES
> EHIIEG
> EHIIEN
> EHIIET
> EHIRCS
> EHIRCG
> EHIRCN
> EHIRCT
> EHIRAS
> EHIRAG
> EHIRAN
> EHIRAT
> EHIRNS
> EHIRNG
> EHIRNN
> EHIRNT
> EHIRES
> EHIREG
> EHIREN
> EHIRET
> EHPTCS
> EHPTCG
> EHPTCN
> EHPTCT
> EHPTAS
> EHPTAG
> EHPTAN
> EHPTAT
> EHPTNS
> EHPTNG
> EHPTNN
> EHPTNT
> EHPTES
> EHPTEG
> EHPTEN
> EHPTET
> EHPECS
> EHPECG
> EHPECN
> EHPECT
> EHPEAS
> EHPEAG
> EHPEAN
> EHPEAT
> EHPENS
> EHPENG
> EHPENN
> EHPENT
> EHPEES
> EHPEEG
> EHPEEN
> EHPEET
> EHPICS
> EHPICG
> EHPICN
> EHPICT
> EHPIAS
> EHPIAG
> EHPIAN
> EHPIAT
> EHPINS
> EHPING
> EHPINN
> EHPINT
> EHPIES
> EHPIEG
> EHPIEN
> EHPIET
> EHPRCS
> EHPRCG
> EHPRCN
> EHPRCT
> EHPRAS
> EHPRAG
> EHPRAN
> EHPRAT
> EHPRNS
> EHPRNG
> EHPRNN
> EHPRNT
> EHPRES
> EHPREG
> EHPREN
> EHPRET
> EHSTCS
> EHSTCG
> EHSTCN
> EHSTCT
> EHSTAS
> EHSTAG
> EHSTAN
> EHSTAT
> EHSTNS
> EHSTNG
> EHSTNN
> EHSTNT
> EHSTES
> EHSTEG
> EHSTEN
> EHSTET
> EHSECS
> EHSECG
> EHSECN
> EHSECT
> EHSEAS
> EHSEAG
> EHSEAN
> EHSEAT
> EHSENS
> EHSENG
> EHSENN
> EHSENT
> EHSEES
> EHSEEG
> EHSEEN
> EHSEET
> EHSICS
> EHSICG
> EHSICN
> EHSICT
> EHSIAS
> EHSIAG
> EHSIAN
> EHSIAT
> EHSINS
> EHSING
> EHSINN
> EHSINT
> EHSIES
> EHSIEG
> EHSIEN
> EHSIET
> EHSRCS
> EHSRCG
> EHSRCN
> EHSRCT
> EHSRAS
> EHSRAG
> EHSRAN
> EHSRAT
> EHSRNS
> EHSRNG
> EHSRNN
> EHSRNT
> EHSRES
> EHSREG
> EHSREN
> EHSRET
> EHCTCS
> EHCTCG
> EHCTCN
> EHCTCT
> EHCTAS
> EHCTAG
> EHCTAN
> EHCTAT
> EHCTNS
> EHCTNG
> EHCTNN
> EHCTNT
> EHCTES
> EHCTEG
> EHCTEN
> EHCTET
> EHCECS
> EHCECG
> EHCECN
> EHCECT
> EHCEAS
> EHCEAG
> EHCEAN
> EHCEAT
> EHCENS
> EHCENG
> EHCENN
> EHCENT
> EHCEES
> EHCEEG
> EHCEEN
> EHCEET
> EHCICS
> EHCICG
> EHCICN
> EHCICT
> EHCIAS
> EHCIAG
> EHCIAN
> EHCIAT
> EHCINS
> EHCING
> EHCINN
> EHCINT
> EHCIES
> EHCIEG
> EHCIEN
> EHCIET
> EHCRCS
> EHCRCG
> EHCRCN
> EHCRCT
> EHCRAS
> EHCRAG
> EHCRAN
> EHCRAT
> EHCRNS
> EHCRNG
> EHCRNN
> EHCRNT
> EHCRES
> EHCREG
> EHCREN
> EHCRET
> EWITCS
> EWITCG
> EWITCN
> EWITCT
> EWITAS
> EWITAG
> EWITAN
> EWITAT
> EWITNS
> EWITNG
> EWITNN
> EWITNT
> EWITES
> EWITEG
> EWITEN
> EWITET
> EWIECS
> EWIECG
> EWIECN
> EWIECT
> EWIEAS
> EWIEAG
> EWIEAN
> EWIEAT
> EWIENS
> EWIENG
> EWIENN
> EWIENT
> EWIEES
> EWIEEG
> EWIEEN
> EWIEET
> EWIICS
> EWIICG
> EWIICN
> EWIICT
> EWIIAS
> EWIIAG
> EWIIAN
> EWIIAT
> EWIINS
> EWIING
> EWIINN
> EWIINT
> EWIIES
> EWIIEG
> EWIIEN
> EWIIET
> EWIRCS
> EWIRCG
> EWIRCN
> EWIRCT
> EWIRAS
> EWIRAG
> EWIRAN
> EWIRAT
> EWIRNS
> EWIRNG
> EWIRNN
> EWIRNT
> EWIRES
> EWIREG
> EWIREN
> EWIRET
> EWPTCS
> EWPTCG
> EWPTCN
> EWPTCT
> EWPTAS
> EWPTAG
> EWPTAN
> EWPTAT
> EWPTNS
> EWPTNG
> EWPTNN
> EWPTNT
> EWPTES
> EWPTEG
> EWPTEN
> EWPTET
> EWPECS
> EWPECG
> EWPECN
> EWPECT
> EWPEAS
> EWPEAG
> EWPEAN
> EWPEAT
> EWPENS
> EWPENG
> EWPENN
> EWPENT
> EWPEES
> EWPEEG
> EWPEEN
> EWPEET
> EWPICS
> EWPICG
> EWPICN
> EWPICT
> EWPIAS
> EWPIAG
> EWPIAN
> EWPIAT
> EWPINS
> EWPING
> EWPINN
> EWPINT
> EWPIES
> EWPIEG
> EWPIEN
> EWPIET
> EWPRCS
> EWPRCG
> EWPRCN
> EWPRCT
> EWPRAS
> EWPRAG
> EWPRAN
> EWPRAT
> EWPRNS
> EWPRNG
> EWPRNN
> EWPRNT
> EWPRES
> EWPREG
> EWPREN
> EWPRET
> EWSTCS
> EWSTCG
> EWSTCN
> EWSTCT
> EWSTAS
> EWSTAG
> EWSTAN
> EWSTAT
> EWSTNS
> EWSTNG
> EWSTNN
> EWSTNT
> EWSTES
> EWSTEG
> EWSTEN
> EWSTET
> EWSECS
> EWSECG
> EWSECN
> EWSECT
> EWSEAS
> EWSEAG
> EWSEAN
> EWSEAT
> EWSENS
> EWSENG
> EWSENN
> EWSENT
> EWSEES
> EWSEEG
> EWSEEN
> EWSEET
> EWSICS
> EWSICG
> EWSICN
> EWSICT
> EWSIAS
> EWSIAG
> EWSIAN
> EWSIAT
> EWSINS
> EWSING
> EWSINN
> EWSINT
> EWSIES
> EWSIEG
> EWSIEN
> EWSIET
> EWSRCS
> EWSRCG
> EWSRCN
> EWSRCT
> EWSRAS
> EWSRAG
> EWSRAN
> EWSRAT
> EWSRNS
> EWSRNG
> EWSRNN
> EWSRNT
> EWSRES
> EWSREG
> EWSREN
> EWSRET
> EWCTCS
> EWCTCG
> EWCTCN
> EWCTCT
> EWCTAS
> EWCTAG
> EWCTAN
> EWCTAT
> EWCTNS
> EWCTNG
> EWCTNN
> EWCTNT
> EWCTES
> EWCTEG
> EWCTEN
> EWCTET
> EWCECS
> EWCECG
> EWCECN
> EWCECT
> EWCEAS
> EWCEAG
> EWCEAN
> EWCEAT
> EWCENS
> EWCENG
> EWCENN
> EWCENT
> EWCEES
> EWCEEG
> EWCEEN
> EWCEET
> EWCICS
> EWCICG
> EWCICN
> EWCICT
> EWCIAS
> EWCIAG
> EWCIAN
> EWCIAT
> EWCINS
> EWCING
> EWCINN
> EWCINT
> EWCIES
> EWCIEG
> EWCIEN
> EWCIET
> EWCRCS
> EWCRCG
> EWCRCN
> EWCRCT
> EWCRAS
> EWCRAG
> EWCRAN
> EWCRAT
> EWCRNS
> EWCRNG
> EWCRNN
> EWCRNT
> EWCRES
> EWCREG
> EWCREN
> EWCRET
> EEITCS
> EEITCG
> EEITCN
> EEITCT
> EEITAS
> EEITAG
> EEITAN
> EEITAT
> EEITNS
> EEITNG
> EEITNN
> EEITNT
> EEITES
> EEITEG
> EEITEN
> EEITET
> EEIECS
> EEIECG
> EEIECN
> EEIECT
> EEIEAS
> EEIEAG
> EEIEAN
> EEIEAT
> EEIENS
> EEIENG
> EEIENN
> EEIENT
> EEIEES
> EEIEEG
> EEIEEN
> EEIEET
> EEIICS
> EEIICG
> EEIICN
> EEIICT
> EEIIAS
> EEIIAG
> EEIIAN
> EEIIAT
> EEIINS
> EEIING
> EEIINN
> EEIINT
> EEIIES
> EEIIEG
> EEIIEN
> EEIIET
> EEIRCS
> EEIRCG
> EEIRCN
> EEIRCT
> EEIRAS
> EEIRAG
> EEIRAN
> EEIRAT
> EEIRNS
> EEIRNG
> EEIRNN
> EEIRNT
> EEIRES
> EEIREG
> EEIREN
> EEIRET
> EEPTCS
> EEPTCG
> EEPTCN
> EEPTCT
> EEPTAS
> EEPTAG
> EEPTAN
> EEPTAT
> EEPTNS
> EEPTNG
> EEPTNN
> EEPTNT
> EEPTES
> EEPTEG
> EEPTEN
> EEPTET
> EEPECS
> EEPECG
> EEPECN
> EEPECT
> EEPEAS
> EEPEAG
> EEPEAN
> EEPEAT
> EEPENS
> EEPENG
> EEPENN
> EEPENT
> EEPEES
> EEPEEG
> EEPEEN
> EEPEET
> EEPICS
> EEPICG
> EEPICN
> EEPICT
> EEPIAS
> EEPIAG
> EEPIAN
> EEPIAT
> EEPINS
> EEPING
> EEPINN
> EEPINT
> EEPIES
> EEPIEG
> EEPIEN
> EEPIET
> EEPRCS
> EEPRCG
> EEPRCN
> EEPRCT
> EEPRAS
> EEPRAG
> EEPRAN
> EEPRAT
> EEPRNS
> EEPRNG
> EEPRNN
> EEPRNT
> EEPRES
> EEPREG
> EEPREN
> EEPRET
> EESTCS
> EESTCG
> EESTCN
> EESTCT
> EESTAS
> EESTAG
> EESTAN
> EESTAT
> EESTNS
> EESTNG
> EESTNN
> EESTNT
> EESTES
> EESTEG
> EESTEN
> EESTET
> EESECS
> EESECG
> EESECN
> EESECT
> EESEAS
> EESEAG
> EESEAN
> EESEAT
> EESENS
> EESENG
> EESENN
> EESENT
> EESEES
> EESEEG
> EESEEN
> EESEET
> EESICS
> EESICG
> EESICN
> EESICT
> EESIAS
> EESIAG
> EESIAN
> EESIAT
> EESINS
> EESING
> EESINN
> EESINT
> EESIES
> EESIEG
> EESIEN
> EESIET
> EESRCS
> EESRCG
> EESRCN
> EESRCT
> EESRAS
> EESRAG
> EESRAN
> EESRAT
> EESRNS
> EESRNG
> EESRNN
> EESRNT
> EESRES
> EESREG
> EESREN
> EESRET
> EECTCS
> EECTCG
> EECTCN
> EECTCT
> EECTAS
> EECTAG
> EECTAN
> EECTAT
> EECTNS
> EECTNG
> EECTNN
> EECTNT
> EECTES
> EECTEG
> EECTEN
> EECTET
> EECECS
> EECECG
> EECECN
> EECECT
> EECEAS
> EECEAG
> EECEAN
> EECEAT
> EECENS
> EECENG
> EECENN
> EECENT
> EECEES
> EECEEG
> EECEEN
> EECEET
> EECICS
> EECICG
> EECICN
> EECICT
> EECIAS
> EECIAG
> EECIAN
> EECIAT
> EECINS
> EECING
> EECINN
> EECINT
> EECIES
> EECIEG
> EECIEN
> EECIET
> EECRCS
> EECRCG
> EECRCN
> EECRCT
> EECRAS
> EECRAG
> EECRAN
> EECRAT
> EECRNS
> EECRNG
> EECRNN
> EECRNT
> EECRES
> EECREG
> EECREN
> EECRET
> EPITCS
> EPITCG
> EPITCN
> EPITCT
> EPITAS
> EPITAG
> EPITAN
> EPITAT
> EPITNS
> EPITNG
> EPITNN
> EPITNT
> EPITES
> EPITEG
> EPITEN
> EPITET
> EPIECS
> EPIECG
> EPIECN
> EPIECT
> EPIEAS
> EPIEAG
> EPIEAN
> EPIEAT
> EPIENS
> EPIENG
> EPIENN
> EPIENT
> EPIEES
> EPIEEG
> EPIEEN
> EPIEET
> EPIICS
> EPIICG
> EPIICN
> EPIICT
> EPIIAS
> EPIIAG
> EPIIAN
> EPIIAT
> EPIINS
> EPIING
> EPIINN
> EPIINT
> EPIIES
> EPIIEG
> EPIIEN
> EPIIET
> EPIRCS
> EPIRCG
> EPIRCN
> EPIRCT
> EPIRAS
> EPIRAG
> EPIRAN
> EPIRAT
> EPIRNS
> EPIRNG
> EPIRNN
> EPIRNT
> EPIRES
> EPIREG
> EPIREN
> EPIRET
> EPPTCS
> EPPTCG
> EPPTCN
> EPPTCT
> EPPTAS
> EPPTAG
> EPPTAN
> EPPTAT
> EPPTNS
> EPPTNG
> EPPTNN
> EPPTNT
> EPPTES
> EPPTEG
> EPPTEN
> EPPTET
> EPPECS
> EPPECG
> EPPECN
> EPPECT
> EPPEAS
> EPPEAG
> EPPEAN
> EPPEAT
> EPPENS
> EPPENG
> EPPENN
> EPPENT
> EPPEES
> EPPEEG
> EPPEEN
> EPPEET
> EPPICS
> EPPICG
> EPPICN
> EPPICT
> EPPIAS
> EPPIAG
> EPPIAN
> EPPIAT
> EPPINS
> EPPING
> EPPINN
> EPPINT
> EPPIES
> EPPIEG
> EPPIEN
> EPPIET
> EPPRCS
> EPPRCG
> EPPRCN
> EPPRCT
> EPPRAS
> EPPRAG
> EPPRAN
> EPPRAT
> EPPRNS
> EPPRNG
> EPPRNN
> EPPRNT
> EPPRES
> EPPREG
> EPPREN
> EPPRET
> EPSTCS
> EPSTCG
> EPSTCN
> EPSTCT
> EPSTAS
> EPSTAG
> EPSTAN
> EPSTAT
> EPSTNS
> EPSTNG
> EPSTNN
> EPSTNT
> EPSTES
> EPSTEG
> EPSTEN
> EPSTET
> EPSECS
> EPSECG
> EPSECN
> EPSECT
> EPSEAS
> EPSEAG
> EPSEAN
> EPSEAT
> EPSENS
> EPSENG
> EPSENN
> EPSENT
> EPSEES
> EPSEEG
> EPSEEN
> EPSEET
> EPSICS
> EPSICG
> EPSICN
> EPSICT
> EPSIAS
> EPSIAG
> EPSIAN
> EPSIAT
> EPSINS
> EPSING
> EPSINN
> EPSINT
> EPSIES
> EPSIEG
> EPSIEN
> EPSIET
> EPSRCS
> EPSRCG
> EPSRCN
> EPSRCT
> EPSRAS
> EPSRAG
> EPSRAN
> EPSRAT
> EPSRNS
> EPSRNG
> EPSRNN
> EPSRNT
> EPSRES
> EPSREG
> EPSREN
> EPSRET
> EPCTCS
> EPCTCG
> EPCTCN
> EPCTCT
> EPCTAS
> EPCTAG
> EPCTAN
> EPCTAT
> EPCTNS
> EPCTNG
> EPCTNN
> EPCTNT
> EPCTES
> EPCTEG
> EPCTEN
> EPCTET
> EPCECS
> EPCECG
> EPCECN
> EPCECT
> EPCEAS
> EPCEAG
> EPCEAN
> EPCEAT
> EPCENS
> EPCENG
> EPCENN
> EPCENT
> EPCEES
> EPCEEG
> EPCEEN
> EPCEET
> EPCICS
> EPCICG
> EPCICN
> EPCICT
> EPCIAS
> EPCIAG
> EPCIAN
> EPCIAT
> EPCINS
> EPCING
> EPCINN
> EPCINT
> EPCIES
> EPCIEG
> EPCIEN
> EPCIET
> EPCRCS
> EPCRCG
> EPCRCN
> EPCRCT
> EPCRAS
> EPCRAG
> EPCRAN
> EPCRAT
> EPCRNS
> EPCRNG
> EPCRNN
> EPCRNT
> EPCRES
> EPCREG
> EPCREN
> EPCRET
> AHITCS
> AHITCG
> AHITCN
> AHITCT
> AHITAS
> AHITAG
> AHITAN
> AHITAT
> AHITNS
> AHITNG
> AHITNN
> AHITNT
> AHITES
> AHITEG
> AHITEN
> AHITET
> AHIECS
> AHIECG
> AHIECN
> AHIECT
> AHIEAS
> AHIEAG
> AHIEAN
> AHIEAT
> AHIENS
> AHIENG
> AHIENN
> AHIENT
> AHIEES
> AHIEEG
> AHIEEN
> AHIEET
> AHIICS
> AHIICG
> AHIICN
> AHIICT
> AHIIAS
> AHIIAG
> AHIIAN
> AHIIAT
> AHIINS
> AHIING
> AHIINN
> AHIINT
> AHIIES
> AHIIEG
> AHIIEN
> AHIIET
> AHIRCS
> AHIRCG
> AHIRCN
> AHIRCT
> AHIRAS
> AHIRAG
> AHIRAN
> AHIRAT
> AHIRNS
> AHIRNG
> AHIRNN
> AHIRNT
> AHIRES
> AHIREG
> AHIREN
> AHIRET
> AHPTCS
> AHPTCG
> AHPTCN
> AHPTCT
> AHPTAS
> AHPTAG
> AHPTAN
> AHPTAT
> AHPTNS
> AHPTNG
> AHPTNN
> AHPTNT
> AHPTES
> AHPTEG
> AHPTEN
> AHPTET
> AHPECS
> AHPECG
> AHPECN
> AHPECT
> AHPEAS
> AHPEAG
> AHPEAN
> AHPEAT
> AHPENS
> AHPENG
> AHPENN
> AHPENT
> AHPEES
> AHPEEG
> AHPEEN
> AHPEET
> AHPICS
> AHPICG
> AHPICN
> AHPICT
> AHPIAS
> AHPIAG
> AHPIAN
> AHPIAT
> AHPINS
> AHPING
> AHPINN
> AHPINT
> AHPIES
> AHPIEG
> AHPIEN
> AHPIET
> AHPRCS
> AHPRCG
> AHPRCN
> AHPRCT
> AHPRAS
> AHPRAG
> AHPRAN
> AHPRAT
> AHPRNS
> AHPRNG
> AHPRNN
> AHPRNT
> AHPRES
> AHPREG
> AHPREN
> AHPRET
> AHSTCS
> AHSTCG
> AHSTCN
> AHSTCT
> AHSTAS
> AHSTAG
> AHSTAN
> AHSTAT
> AHSTNS
> AHSTNG
> AHSTNN
> AHSTNT
> AHSTES
> AHSTEG
> AHSTEN
> AHSTET
> AHSECS
> AHSECG
> AHSECN
> AHSECT
> AHSEAS
> AHSEAG
> AHSEAN
> AHSEAT
> AHSENS
> AHSENG
> AHSENN
> AHSENT
> AHSEES
> AHSEEG
> AHSEEN
> AHSEET
> AHSICS
> AHSICG
> AHSICN
> AHSICT
> AHSIAS
> AHSIAG
> AHSIAN
> AHSIAT
> AHSINS
> AHSING
> AHSINN
> AHSINT
> AHSIES
> AHSIEG
> AHSIEN
> AHSIET
> AHSRCS
> AHSRCG
> AHSRCN
> AHSRCT
> AHSRAS
> AHSRAG
> AHSRAN
> AHSRAT
> AHSRNS
> AHSRNG
> AHSRNN
> AHSRNT
> AHSRES
> AHSREG
> AHSREN
> AHSRET
> AHCTCS
> AHCTCG
> AHCTCN
> AHCTCT
> AHCTAS
> AHCTAG
> AHCTAN
> AHCTAT
> AHCTNS
> AHCTNG
> AHCTNN
> AHCTNT
> AHCTES
> AHCTEG
> AHCTEN
> AHCTET
> AHCECS
> AHCECG
> AHCECN
> AHCECT
> AHCEAS
> AHCEAG
> AHCEAN
> AHCEAT
> AHCENS
> AHCENG
> AHCENN
> AHCENT
> AHCEES
> AHCEEG
> AHCEEN
> AHCEET
> AHCICS
> AHCICG
> AHCICN
> AHCICT
> AHCIAS
> AHCIAG
> AHCIAN
> AHCIAT
> AHCINS
> AHCING
> AHCINN
> AHCINT
> AHCIES
> AHCIEG
> AHCIEN
> AHCIET
> AHCRCS
> AHCRCG
> AHCRCN
> AHCRCT
> AHCRAS
> AHCRAG
> AHCRAN
> AHCRAT
> AHCRNS
> AHCRNG
> AHCRNN
> AHCRNT
> AHCRES
> AHCREG
> AHCREN
> AHCRET
> AWITCS
> AWITCG
> AWITCN
> AWITCT
> AWITAS
> AWITAG
> AWITAN
> AWITAT
> AWITNS
> AWITNG
> AWITNN
> AWITNT
> AWITES
> AWITEG
> AWITEN
> AWITET
> AWIECS
> AWIECG
> AWIECN
> AWIECT
> AWIEAS
> AWIEAG
> AWIEAN
> AWIEAT
> AWIENS
> AWIENG
> AWIENN
> AWIENT
> AWIEES
> AWIEEG
> AWIEEN
> AWIEET
> AWIICS
> AWIICG
> AWIICN
> AWIICT
> AWIIAS
> AWIIAG
> AWIIAN
> AWIIAT
> AWIINS
> AWIING
> AWIINN
> AWIINT
> AWIIES
> AWIIEG
> AWIIEN
> AWIIET
> AWIRCS
> AWIRCG
> AWIRCN
> AWIRCT
> AWIRAS
> AWIRAG
> AWIRAN
> AWIRAT
> AWIRNS
> AWIRNG
> AWIRNN
> AWIRNT
> AWIRES
> AWIREG
> AWIREN
> AWIRET
> AWPTCS
> AWPTCG
> AWPTCN
> AWPTCT
> AWPTAS
> AWPTAG
> AWPTAN
> AWPTAT
> AWPTNS
> AWPTNG
> AWPTNN
> AWPTNT
> AWPTES
> AWPTEG
> AWPTEN
> AWPTET
> AWPECS
> AWPECG
> AWPECN
> AWPECT
> AWPEAS
> AWPEAG
> AWPEAN
> AWPEAT
> AWPENS
> AWPENG
> AWPENN
> AWPENT
> AWPEES
> AWPEEG
> AWPEEN
> AWPEET
> AWPICS
> AWPICG
> AWPICN
> AWPICT
> AWPIAS
> AWPIAG
> AWPIAN
> AWPIAT
> AWPINS
> AWPING
> AWPINN
> AWPINT
> AWPIES
> AWPIEG
> AWPIEN
> AWPIET
> AWPRCS
> AWPRCG
> AWPRCN
> AWPRCT
> AWPRAS
> AWPRAG
> AWPRAN
> AWPRAT
> AWPRNS
> AWPRNG
> AWPRNN
> AWPRNT
> AWPRES
> AWPREG
> AWPREN
> AWPRET
> AWSTCS
> AWSTCG
> AWSTCN
> AWSTCT
> AWSTAS
> AWSTAG
> AWSTAN
> AWSTAT
> AWSTNS
> AWSTNG
> AWSTNN
> AWSTNT
> AWSTES
> AWSTEG
> AWSTEN
> AWSTET
> AWSECS
> AWSECG
> AWSECN
> AWSECT
> AWSEAS
> AWSEAG
> AWSEAN
> AWSEAT
> AWSENS
> AWSENG
> AWSENN
> AWSENT
> AWSEES
> AWSEEG
> AWSEEN
> AWSEET
> AWSICS
> AWSICG
> AWSICN
> AWSICT
> AWSIAS
> AWSIAG
> AWSIAN
> AWSIAT
> AWSINS
> AWSING
> AWSINN
> AWSINT
> AWSIES
> AWSIEG
> AWSIEN
> AWSIET
> AWSRCS
> AWSRCG
> AWSRCN
> AWSRCT
> AWSRAS
> AWSRAG
> AWSRAN
> AWSRAT
> AWSRNS
> AWSRNG
> AWSRNN
> AWSRNT
> AWSRES
> AWSREG
> AWSREN
> AWSRET
> AWCTCS
> AWCTCG
> AWCTCN
> AWCTCT
> AWCTAS
> AWCTAG
> AWCTAN
> AWCTAT
> AWCTNS
> AWCTNG
> AWCTNN
> AWCTNT
> AWCTES
> AWCTEG
> AWCTEN
> AWCTET
> AWCECS
> AWCECG
> AWCECN
> AWCECT
> AWCEAS
> AWCEAG
> AWCEAN
> AWCEAT
> AWCENS
> AWCENG
> AWCENN
> AWCENT
> AWCEES
> AWCEEG
> AWCEEN
> AWCEET
> AWCICS
> AWCICG
> AWCICN
> AWCICT
> AWCIAS
> AWCIAG
> AWCIAN
> AWCIAT
> AWCINS
> AWCING
> AWCINN
> AWCINT
> AWCIES
> AWCIEG
> AWCIEN
> AWCIET
> AWCRCS
> AWCRCG
> AWCRCN
> AWCRCT
> AWCRAS
> AWCRAG
> AWCRAN
> AWCRAT
> AWCRNS
> AWCRNG
> AWCRNN
> AWCRNT
> AWCRES
> AWCREG
> AWCREN
> AWCRET
> AEITCS
> AEITCG
> AEITCN
> AEITCT
> AEITAS
> AEITAG
> AEITAN
> AEITAT
> AEITNS
> AEITNG
> AEITNN
> AEITNT
> AEITES
> AEITEG
> AEITEN
> AEITET
> AEIECS
> AEIECG
> AEIECN
> AEIECT
> AEIEAS
> AEIEAG
> AEIEAN
> AEIEAT
> AEIENS
> AEIENG
> AEIENN
> AEIENT
> AEIEES
> AEIEEG
> AEIEEN
> AEIEET
> AEIICS
> AEIICG
> AEIICN
> AEIICT
> AEIIAS
> AEIIAG
> AEIIAN
> AEIIAT
> AEIINS
> AEIING
> AEIINN
> AEIINT
> AEIIES
> AEIIEG
> AEIIEN
> AEIIET
> AEIRCS
> AEIRCG
> AEIRCN
> AEIRCT
> AEIRAS
> AEIRAG
> AEIRAN
> AEIRAT
> AEIRNS
> AEIRNG
> AEIRNN
> AEIRNT
> AEIRES
> AEIREG
> AEIREN
> AEIRET
> AEPTCS
> AEPTCG
> AEPTCN
> AEPTCT
> AEPTAS
> AEPTAG
> AEPTAN
> AEPTAT
> AEPTNS
> AEPTNG
> AEPTNN
> AEPTNT
> AEPTES
> AEPTEG
> AEPTEN
> AEPTET
> AEPECS
> AEPECG
> AEPECN
> AEPECT
> AEPEAS
> AEPEAG
> AEPEAN
> AEPEAT
> AEPENS
> AEPENG
> AEPENN
> AEPENT
> AEPEES
> AEPEEG
> AEPEEN
> AEPEET
> AEPICS
> AEPICG
> AEPICN
> AEPICT
> AEPIAS
> AEPIAG
> AEPIAN
> AEPIAT
> AEPINS
> AEPING
> AEPINN
> AEPINT
> AEPIES
> AEPIEG
> AEPIEN
> AEPIET
> AEPRCS
> AEPRCG
> AEPRCN
> AEPRCT
> AEPRAS
> AEPRAG
> AEPRAN
> AEPRAT
> AEPRNS
> AEPRNG
> AEPRNN
> AEPRNT
> AEPRES
> AEPREG
> AEPREN
> AEPRET
> AESTCS
> AESTCG
> AESTCN
> AESTCT
> AESTAS
> AESTAG
> AESTAN
> AESTAT
> AESTNS
> AESTNG
> AESTNN
> AESTNT
> AESTES
> AESTEG
> AESTEN
> AESTET
> AESECS
> AESECG
> AESECN
> AESECT
> AESEAS
> AESEAG
> AESEAN
> AESEAT
> AESENS
> AESENG
> AESENN
> AESENT
> AESEES
> AESEEG
> AESEEN
> AESEET
> AESICS
> AESICG
> AESICN
> AESICT
> AESIAS
> AESIAG
> AESIAN
> AESIAT
> AESINS
> AESING
> AESINN
> AESINT
> AESIES
> AESIEG
> AESIEN
> AESIET
> AESRCS
> AESRCG
> AESRCN
> AESRCT
> AESRAS
> AESRAG
> AESRAN
> AESRAT
> AESRNS
> AESRNG
> AESRNN
> AESRNT
> AESRES
> AESREG
> AESREN
> AESRET
> AECTCS
> AECTCG
> AECTCN
> AECTCT
> AECTAS
> AECTAG
> AECTAN
> AECTAT
> AECTNS
> AECTNG
> AECTNN
> AECTNT
> AECTES
> AECTEG
> AECTEN
> AECTET
> AECECS
> AECECG
> AECECN
> AECECT
> AECEAS
> AECEAG
> AECEAN
> AECEAT
> AECENS
> AECENG
> AECENN
> AECENT
> AECEES
> AECEEG
> AECEEN
> AECEET
> AECICS
> AECICG
> AECICN
> AECICT
> AECIAS
> AECIAG
> AECIAN
> AECIAT
> AECINS
> AECING
> AECINN
> AECINT
> AECIES
> AECIEG
> AECIEN
> AECIET
> AECRCS
> AECRCG
> AECRCN
> AECRCT
> AECRAS
> AECRAG
> AECRAN
> AECRAT
> AECRNS
> AECRNG
> AECRNN
> AECRNT
> AECRES
> AECREG
> AECREN
> AECRET
> APITCS
> APITCG
> APITCN
> APITCT
> APITAS
> APITAG
> APITAN
> APITAT
> APITNS
> APITNG
> APITNN
> APITNT
> APITES
> APITEG
> APITEN
> APITET
> APIECS
> APIECG
> APIECN
> APIECT
> APIEAS
> APIEAG
> APIEAN
> APIEAT
> APIENS
> APIENG
> APIENN
> APIENT
> APIEES
> APIEEG
> APIEEN
> APIEET
> APIICS
> APIICG
> APIICN
> APIICT
> APIIAS
> APIIAG
> APIIAN
> APIIAT
> APIINS
> APIING
> APIINN
> APIINT
> APIIES
> APIIEG
> APIIEN
> APIIET
> APIRCS
> APIRCG
> APIRCN
> APIRCT
> APIRAS
> APIRAG
> APIRAN
> APIRAT
> APIRNS
> APIRNG
> APIRNN
> APIRNT
> APIRES
> APIREG
> APIREN
> APIRET
> APPTCS
> APPTCG
> APPTCN
> APPTCT
> APPTAS
> APPTAG
> APPTAN
> APPTAT
> APPTNS
> APPTNG
> APPTNN
> APPTNT
> APPTES
> APPTEG
> APPTEN
> APPTET
> APPECS
> APPECG
> APPECN
> APPECT
> APPEAS
> APPEAG
> APPEAN
> APPEAT
> APPENS
> APPENG
> APPENN
> APPENT
> APPEES
> APPEEG
> APPEEN
> APPEET
> APPICS
> APPICG
> APPICN
> APPICT
> APPIAS
> APPIAG
> APPIAN
> APPIAT
> APPINS
> APPING
> APPINN
> APPINT
> APPIES
> APPIEG
> APPIEN
> APPIET
> APPRCS
> APPRCG
> APPRCN
> APPRCT
> APPRAS
> APPRAG
> APPRAN
> APPRAT
> APPRNS
> APPRNG
> APPRNN
> APPRNT
> APPRES
> APPREG
> APPREN
> APPRET
> APSTCS
> APSTCG
> APSTCN
> APSTCT
> APSTAS
> APSTAG
> APSTAN
> APSTAT
> APSTNS
> APSTNG
> APSTNN
> APSTNT
> APSTES
> APSTEG
> APSTEN
> APSTET
> APSECS
> APSECG
> APSECN
> APSECT
> APSEAS
> APSEAG
> APSEAN
> APSEAT
> APSENS
> APSENG
> APSENN
> APSENT
> APSEES
> APSEEG
> APSEEN
> APSEET
> APSICS
> APSICG
> APSICN
> APSICT
> APSIAS
> APSIAG
> APSIAN
> APSIAT
> APSINS
> APSING
> APSINN
> APSINT
> APSIES
> APSIEG
> APSIEN
> APSIET
> APSRCS
> APSRCG
> APSRCN
> APSRCT
> APSRAS
> APSRAG
> APSRAN
> APSRAT
> APSRNS
> APSRNG
> APSRNN
> APSRNT
> APSRES
> APSREG
> APSREN
> APSRET
> APCTCS
> APCTCG
> APCTCN
> APCTCT
> APCTAS
> APCTAG
> APCTAN
> APCTAT
> APCTNS
> APCTNG
> APCTNN
> APCTNT
> APCTES
> APCTEG
> APCTEN
> APCTET
> APCECS
> APCECG
> APCECN
> APCECT
> APCEAS
> APCEAG
> APCEAN
> APCEAT
> APCENS
> APCENG
> APCENN
> APCENT
> APCEES
> APCEEG
> APCEEN
> APCEET
> APCICS
> APCICG
> APCICN
> APCICT
> APCIAS
> APCIAG
> APCIAN
> APCIAT
> APCINS
> APCING
> APCINN
> APCINT
> APCIES
> APCIEG
> APCIEN
> APCIET
> APCRCS
> APCRCG
> APCRCN
> APCRCT
> APCRAS
> APCRAG
> APCRAN
> APCRAT
> APCRNS
> APCRNG
> APCRNN
> APCRNT
> APCRES
> APCREG
> APCREN
> APCRET
> THITCS
> THITCG
> THITCN
> THITCT
> THITAS
> THITAG
> THITAN
> THITAT
> THITNS
> THITNG
> THITNN
> THITNT
> THITES
> THITEG
> THITEN
> THITET
> THIECS
> THIECG
> THIECN
> THIECT
> THIEAS
> THIEAG
> THIEAN
> THIEAT
> THIENS
> THIENG
> THIENN
> THIENT
> THIEES
> THIEEG
> THIEEN
> THIEET
> THIICS
> THIICG
> THIICN
> THIICT
> THIIAS
> THIIAG
> THIIAN
> THIIAT
> THIINS
> THIING
> THIINN
> THIINT
> THIIES
> THIIEG
> THIIEN
> THIIET
> THIRCS
> THIRCG
> THIRCN
> THIRCT
> THIRAS
> THIRAG
> THIRAN
> THIRAT
> THIRNS
> THIRNG
> THIRNN
> THIRNT
> THIRES
> THIREG
> THIREN
> THIRET
> THPTCS
> THPTCG
> THPTCN
> THPTCT
> THPTAS
> THPTAG
> THPTAN
> THPTAT
> THPTNS
> THPTNG
> THPTNN
> THPTNT
> THPTES
> THPTEG
> THPTEN
> THPTET
> THPECS
> THPECG
> THPECN
> THPECT
> THPEAS
> THPEAG
> THPEAN
> THPEAT
> THPENS
> THPENG
> THPENN
> THPENT
> THPEES
> THPEEG
> THPEEN
> THPEET
> THPICS
> THPICG
> THPICN
> THPICT
> THPIAS
> THPIAG
> THPIAN
> THPIAT
> THPINS
> THPING
> THPINN
> THPINT
> THPIES
> THPIEG
> THPIEN
> THPIET
> THPRCS
> THPRCG
> THPRCN
> THPRCT
> THPRAS
> THPRAG
> THPRAN
> THPRAT
> THPRNS
> THPRNG
> THPRNN
> THPRNT
> THPRES
> THPREG
> THPREN
> THPRET
> THSTCS
> THSTCG
> THSTCN
> THSTCT
> THSTAS
> THSTAG
> THSTAN
> THSTAT
> THSTNS
> THSTNG
> THSTNN
> THSTNT
> THSTES
> THSTEG
> THSTEN
> THSTET
> THSECS
> THSECG
> THSECN
> THSECT
> THSEAS
> THSEAG
> THSEAN
> THSEAT
> THSENS
> THSENG
> THSENN
> THSENT
> THSEES
> THSEEG
> THSEEN
> THSEET
> THSICS
> THSICG
> THSICN
> THSICT
> THSIAS
> THSIAG
> THSIAN
> THSIAT
> THSINS
> THSING
> THSINN
> THSINT
> THSIES
> THSIEG
> THSIEN
> THSIET
> THSRCS
> THSRCG
> THSRCN
> THSRCT
> THSRAS
> THSRAG
> THSRAN
> THSRAT
> THSRNS
> THSRNG
> THSRNN
> THSRNT
> THSRES
> THSREG
> THSREN
> THSRET
> THCTCS
> THCTCG
> THCTCN
> THCTCT
> THCTAS
> THCTAG
> THCTAN
> THCTAT
> THCTNS
> THCTNG
> THCTNN
> THCTNT
> THCTES
> THCTEG
> THCTEN
> THCTET
> THCECS
> THCECG
> THCECN
> THCECT
> THCEAS
> THCEAG
> THCEAN
> THCEAT
> THCENS
> THCENG
> THCENN
> THCENT
> THCEES
> THCEEG
> THCEEN
> THCEET
> THCICS
> THCICG
> THCICN
> THCICT
> THCIAS
> THCIAG
> THCIAN
> THCIAT
> THCINS
> THCING
> THCINN
> THCINT
> THCIES
> THCIEG
> THCIEN
> THCIET
> THCRCS
> THCRCG
> THCRCN
> THCRCT
> THCRAS
> THCRAG
> THCRAN
> THCRAT
> THCRNS
> THCRNG
> THCRNN
> THCRNT
> THCRES
> THCREG
> THCREN
> THCRET
> TWITCS
> TWITCG
> TWITCN
> TWITCT
> TWITAS
> TWITAG
> TWITAN
> TWITAT
> TWITNS
> TWITNG
> TWITNN
> TWITNT
> TWITES
> TWITEG
> TWITEN
> TWITET
> TWIECS
> TWIECG
> TWIECN
> TWIECT
> TWIEAS
> TWIEAG
> TWIEAN
> TWIEAT
> TWIENS
> TWIENG
> TWIENN
> TWIENT
> TWIEES
> TWIEEG
> TWIEEN
> TWIEET
> TWIICS
> TWIICG
> TWIICN
> TWIICT
> TWIIAS
> TWIIAG
> TWIIAN
> TWIIAT
> TWIINS
> TWIING
> TWIINN
> TWIINT
> TWIIES
> TWIIEG
> TWIIEN
> TWIIET
> TWIRCS
> TWIRCG
> TWIRCN
> TWIRCT
> TWIRAS
> TWIRAG
> TWIRAN
> TWIRAT
> TWIRNS
> TWIRNG
> TWIRNN
> TWIRNT
> TWIRES
> TWIREG
> TWIREN
> TWIRET
> TWPTCS
> TWPTCG
> TWPTCN
> TWPTCT
> TWPTAS
> TWPTAG
> TWPTAN
> TWPTAT
> TWPTNS
> TWPTNG
> TWPTNN
> TWPTNT
> TWPTES
> TWPTEG
> TWPTEN
> TWPTET
> TWPECS
> TWPECG
> TWPECN
> TWPECT
> TWPEAS
> TWPEAG
> TWPEAN
> TWPEAT
> TWPENS
> TWPENG
> TWPENN
> TWPENT
> TWPEES
> TWPEEG
> TWPEEN
> TWPEET
> TWPICS
> TWPICG
> TWPICN
> TWPICT
> TWPIAS
> TWPIAG
> TWPIAN
> TWPIAT
> TWPINS
> TWPING
> TWPINN
> TWPINT
> TWPIES
> TWPIEG
> TWPIEN
> TWPIET
> TWPRCS
> TWPRCG
> TWPRCN
> TWPRCT
> TWPRAS
> TWPRAG
> TWPRAN
> TWPRAT
> TWPRNS
> TWPRNG
> TWPRNN
> TWPRNT
> TWPRES
> TWPREG
> TWPREN
> TWPRET
> TWSTCS
> TWSTCG
> TWSTCN
> TWSTCT
> TWSTAS
> TWSTAG
> TWSTAN
> TWSTAT
> TWSTNS
> TWSTNG
> TWSTNN
> TWSTNT
> TWSTES
> TWSTEG
> TWSTEN
> TWSTET
> TWSECS
> TWSECG
> TWSECN
> TWSECT
> TWSEAS
> TWSEAG
> TWSEAN
> TWSEAT
> TWSENS
> TWSENG
> TWSENN
> TWSENT
> TWSEES
> TWSEEG
> TWSEEN
> TWSEET
> TWSICS
> TWSICG
> TWSICN
> TWSICT
> TWSIAS
> TWSIAG
> TWSIAN
> TWSIAT
> TWSINS
> TWSING
> TWSINN
> TWSINT
> TWSIES
> TWSIEG
> TWSIEN
> TWSIET
> TWSRCS
> TWSRCG
> TWSRCN
> TWSRCT
> TWSRAS
> TWSRAG
> TWSRAN
> TWSRAT
> TWSRNS
> TWSRNG
> TWSRNN
> TWSRNT
> TWSRES
> TWSREG
> TWSREN
> TWSRET
> TWCTCS
> TWCTCG
> TWCTCN
> TWCTCT
> TWCTAS
> TWCTAG
> TWCTAN
> TWCTAT
> TWCTNS
> TWCTNG
> TWCTNN
> TWCTNT
> TWCTES
> TWCTEG
> TWCTEN
> TWCTET
> TWCECS
> TWCECG
> TWCECN
> TWCECT
> TWCEAS
> TWCEAG
> TWCEAN
> TWCEAT
> TWCENS
> TWCENG
> TWCENN
> TWCENT
> TWCEES
> TWCEEG
> TWCEEN
> TWCEET
> TWCICS
> TWCICG
> TWCICN
> TWCICT
> TWCIAS
> TWCIAG
> TWCIAN
> TWCIAT
> TWCINS
> TWCING
> TWCINN
> TWCINT
> TWCIES
> TWCIEG
> TWCIEN
> TWCIET
> TWCRCS
> TWCRCG
> TWCRCN
> TWCRCT
> TWCRAS
> TWCRAG
> TWCRAN
> TWCRAT
> TWCRNS
> TWCRNG
> TWCRNN
> TWCRNT
> TWCRES
> TWCREG
> TWCREN
> TWCRET
> TEITCS
> TEITCG
> TEITCN
> TEITCT
> TEITAS
> TEITAG
> TEITAN
> TEITAT
> TEITNS
> TEITNG
> TEITNN
> TEITNT
> TEITES
> TEITEG
> TEITEN
> TEITET
> TEIECS
> TEIECG
> TEIECN
> TEIECT
> TEIEAS
> TEIEAG
> TEIEAN
> TEIEAT
> TEIENS
> TEIENG
> TEIENN
> TEIENT
> TEIEES
> TEIEEG
> TEIEEN
> TEIEET
> TEIICS
> TEIICG
> TEIICN
> TEIICT
> TEIIAS
> TEIIAG
> TEIIAN
> TEIIAT
> TEIINS
> TEIING
> TEIINN
> TEIINT
> TEIIES
> TEIIEG
> TEIIEN
> TEIIET
> TEIRCS
> TEIRCG
> TEIRCN
> TEIRCT
> TEIRAS
> TEIRAG
> TEIRAN
> TEIRAT
> TEIRNS
> TEIRNG
> TEIRNN
> TEIRNT
> TEIRES
> TEIREG
> TEIREN
> TEIRET
> TEPTCS
> TEPTCG
> TEPTCN
> TEPTCT
> TEPTAS
> TEPTAG
> TEPTAN
> TEPTAT
> TEPTNS
> TEPTNG
> TEPTNN
> TEPTNT
> TEPTES
> TEPTEG
> TEPTEN
> TEPTET
> TEPECS
> TEPECG
> TEPECN
> TEPECT
> TEPEAS
> TEPEAG
> TEPEAN
> TEPEAT
> TEPENS
> TEPENG
> TEPENN
> TEPENT
> TEPEES
> TEPEEG
> TEPEEN
> TEPEET
> TEPICS
> TEPICG
> TEPICN
> TEPICT
> TEPIAS
> TEPIAG
> TEPIAN
> TEPIAT
> TEPINS
> TEPING
> TEPINN
> TEPINT
> TEPIES
> TEPIEG
> TEPIEN
> TEPIET
> TEPRCS
> TEPRCG
> TEPRCN
> TEPRCT
> TEPRAS
> TEPRAG
> TEPRAN
> TEPRAT
> TEPRNS
> TEPRNG
> TEPRNN
> TEPRNT
> TEPRES
> TEPREG
> TEPREN
> TEPRET
> TESTCS
> TESTCG
> TESTCN
> TESTCT
> TESTAS
> TESTAG
> TESTAN
> TESTAT
> TESTNS
> TESTNG
> TESTNN
> TESTNT
> TESTES
> TESTEG
> TESTEN
> TESTET
> TESECS
> TESECG
> TESECN
> TESECT
> TESEAS
> TESEAG
> TESEAN
> TESEAT
> TESENS
> TESENG
> TESENN
> TESENT
> TESEES
> TESEEG
> TESEEN
> TESEET
> TESICS
> TESICG
> TESICN
> TESICT
> TESIAS
> TESIAG
> TESIAN
> TESIAT
> TESINS
> TESING
> TESINN
> TESINT
> TESIES
> TESIEG
> TESIEN
> TESIET
> TESRCS
> TESRCG
> TESRCN
> TESRCT
> TESRAS
> TESRAG
> TESRAN
> TESRAT
> TESRNS
> TESRNG
> TESRNN
> TESRNT
> TESRES
> TESREG
> TESREN
> TESRET
> TECTCS
> TECTCG
> TECTCN
> TECTCT
> TECTAS
> TECTAG
> TECTAN
> TECTAT
> TECTNS
> TECTNG
> TECTNN
> TECTNT
> TECTES
> TECTEG
> TECTEN
> TECTET
> TECECS
> TECECG
> TECECN
> TECECT
> TECEAS
> TECEAG
> TECEAN
> TECEAT
> TECENS
> TECENG
> TECENN
> TECENT
> TECEES
> TECEEG
> TECEEN
> TECEET
> TECICS
> TECICG
> TECICN
> TECICT
> TECIAS
> TECIAG
> TECIAN
> TECIAT
> TECINS
> TECING
> TECINN
> TECINT
> TECIES
> TECIEG
> TECIEN
> TECIET
> TECRCS
> TECRCG
> TECRCN
> TECRCT
> TECRAS
> TECRAG
> TECRAN
> TECRAT
> TECRNS
> TECRNG
> TECRNN
> TECRNT
> TECRES
> TECREG
> TECREN
> TECRET
> TPITCS
> TPITCG
> TPITCN
> TPITCT
> TPITAS
> TPITAG
> TPITAN
> TPITAT
> TPITNS
> TPITNG
> TPITNN
> TPITNT
> TPITES
> TPITEG
> TPITEN
> TPITET
> TPIECS
> TPIECG
> TPIECN
> TPIECT
> TPIEAS
> TPIEAG
> TPIEAN
> TPIEAT
> TPIENS
> TPIENG
> TPIENN
> TPIENT
> TPIEES
> TPIEEG
> TPIEEN
> TPIEET
> TPIICS
> TPIICG
> TPIICN
> TPIICT
> TPIIAS
> TPIIAG
> TPIIAN
> TPIIAT
> TPIINS
> TPIING
> TPIINN
> TPIINT
> TPIIES
> TPIIEG
> TPIIEN
> TPIIET
> TPIRCS
> TPIRCG
> TPIRCN
> TPIRCT
> TPIRAS
> TPIRAG
> TPIRAN
> TPIRAT
> TPIRNS
> TPIRNG
> TPIRNN
> TPIRNT
> TPIRES
> TPIREG
> TPIREN
> TPIRET
> TPPTCS
> TPPTCG
> TPPTCN
> TPPTCT
> TPPTAS
> TPPTAG
> TPPTAN
> TPPTAT
> TPPTNS
> TPPTNG
> TPPTNN
> TPPTNT
> TPPTES
> TPPTEG
> TPPTEN
> TPPTET
> TPPECS
> TPPECG
> TPPECN
> TPPECT
> TPPEAS
> TPPEAG
> TPPEAN
> TPPEAT
> TPPENS
> TPPENG
> TPPENN
> TPPENT
> TPPEES
> TPPEEG
> TPPEEN
> TPPEET
> TPPICS
> TPPICG
> TPPICN
> TPPICT
> TPPIAS
> TPPIAG
> TPPIAN
> TPPIAT
> TPPINS
> TPPING
> TPPINN
> TPPINT
> TPPIES
> TPPIEG
> TPPIEN
> TPPIET
> TPPRCS
> TPPRCG
> TPPRCN
> TPPRCT
> TPPRAS
> TPPRAG
> TPPRAN
> TPPRAT
> TPPRNS
> TPPRNG
> TPPRNN
> TPPRNT
> TPPRES
> TPPREG
> TPPREN
> TPPRET
> TPSTCS
> TPSTCG
> TPSTCN
> TPSTCT
> TPSTAS
> TPSTAG
> TPSTAN
> TPSTAT
> TPSTNS
> TPSTNG
> TPSTNN
> TPSTNT
> TPSTES
> TPSTEG
> TPSTEN
> TPSTET
> TPSECS
> TPSECG
> TPSECN
> TPSECT
> TPSEAS
> TPSEAG
> TPSEAN
> TPSEAT
> TPSENS
> TPSENG
> TPSENN
> TPSENT
> TPSEES
> TPSEEG
> TPSEEN
> TPSEET
> TPSICS
> TPSICG
> TPSICN
> TPSICT
> TPSIAS
> TPSIAG
> TPSIAN
> TPSIAT
> TPSINS
> TPSING
> TPSINN
> TPSINT
> TPSIES
> TPSIEG
> TPSIEN
> TPSIET
> TPSRCS
> TPSRCG
> TPSRCN
> TPSRCT
> TPSRAS
> TPSRAG
> TPSRAN
> TPSRAT
> TPSRNS
> TPSRNG
> TPSRNN
> TPSRNT
> TPSRES
> TPSREG
> TPSREN
> TPSRET
> TPCTCS
> TPCTCG
> TPCTCN
> TPCTCT
> TPCTAS
> TPCTAG
> TPCTAN
> TPCTAT
> TPCTNS
> TPCTNG
> TPCTNN
> TPCTNT
> TPCTES
> TPCTEG
> TPCTEN
> TPCTET
> TPCECS
> TPCECG
> TPCECN
> TPCECT
> TPCEAS
> TPCEAG
> TPCEAN
> TPCEAT
> TPCENS
> TPCENG
> TPCENN
> TPCENT
> TPCEES
> TPCEEG
> TPCEEN
> TPCEET
> TPCICS
> TPCICG
> TPCICN
> TPCICT
> TPCIAS
> TPCIAG
> TPCIAN
> TPCIAT
> TPCINS
> TPCING
> TPCINN
> TPCINT
> TPCIES
> TPCIEG
> TPCIEN
> TPCIET
> TPCRCS
> TPCRCG
> TPCRCN
> TPCRCT
> TPCRAS
> TPCRAG
> TPCRAN
> TPCRAT
> TPCRNS
> TPCRNG
> TPCRNN
> TPCRNT
> TPCRES
> TPCREG
> TPCREN
> TPCRET
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully the staff can forgive me for censor bypassing in this instance



#15 was actually made easier too (before the start of the event), each egg used to have 5 possible letters, meaning there used to be 15 thousand+ possible combinations


----------



## brownboy102

Spoiler: my lovely, lovely notepad for 15



i scribbled everything out when i realized what i needed




- - - Post Merge - - -

whoops its sideways


----------



## King Dorado

I was mad I couldnt find 21 coz everyone said it was easy.  i even logged out several times but then i didnt think to peruse home screen thread before logging right back in,  if i hadnt accidentally erased cookies this morning and been forced to do it once more i wouda never found it lol

I also accidentally found the egg in Apple's blog when i was going to blgotree per clue 25, or i otherwise woulda never gotten that one either


----------



## LambdaDelta

Murray said:


> #15 was actually made easier too (before the start of the event), each egg used to have 5 possible letters, meaning there used to be 15 thousand+ possible combinations



15,625 exactly

5^6


----------



## Cascade

My first try at #15 egg was "SCRAMBLE" haha.


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> I also accidentally found the egg in Apple's blog when i was going to blgotree per clue 25, or i otherwise woulda never gotten that one either



Same with me, wouldn't be surprised if this was everyone's case


----------



## LambdaDelta

yeah, I'm also in the found apple's egg looking for #25 group as I posted earlier


----------



## Vizionari

I had the right idea for number 5 in that it was related to Hawaii, just didn't think of Pokemon.


----------



## watercolorwish

fifteen. FIF TEEN. FIIIIF. TEEEEEEEN. HOW


----------



## King Dorado

re #10 it never occurred to me that "maple tree "was supposed to represent Justin.  

now if the clue had used "maple stinkweed," I think most of us would've_ immediately _made that connection..


----------



## ZekkoXCX

for #15 i just used a page that formed words with certain letters and kept trying until i got secret , they we're a lot and took a lot of time to realize

i even did what gyro and Sparro did on a sheet


*this was a sheet for school btw*


----------



## amanda1983

I got #s 1, 5, 18, 21, 23, and 25. I had to check with my sister if # 5 made sense as a pok?mon reference as that's all I could think of. I got 23 when trying to find 25, and then found 21 when trying again for 25 after logging out last night but not noticing the egg thingy whilst logged out (and having cookies turned off coz I couldn't work out where to find 21). I'm sure 25 was sitting right there in front of me the whole time but it was literally the last egg I found.

I came very close to getting #s 6, 8, 16, and 17. I didn't make it to the exact threads, but I had the clue solved correctly and would have found the eggs if I'd kept searching.

If given a year or two I might have found a few of the others, but never would have been able to get them all by myself lol.

Thanks for the brain-bending event! It wasn't exactly *fun* but it was definitely interesting and I enjoyed the challenge and joining in the hunt with everyone here.

P.S. # 15 should have been "SCRAMBLED" or some variation thereof and I don't care how clever the real answer is, I prefer mine.


----------



## LambdaDelta

amanda1983 said:


> P.S. # 15 should have been "SCRAMBLED" or some variation thereof and I don't care how clever the real answer is, I prefer mine.



please no, then I'd of had 262,144 possible combinations to work out


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> I had the right idea for number 5 in that it was related to Hawaii, just didn't think of Pokemon.



I actually thought four of them had to do with Pokemon in some way.

Clue #2 was rather about Monster Hunter than best Pokemon game
Clue #5 was about Pokemon Sun & Moon, which is good
Clue #6 was rather about the staff than starter Pokemon
Clue #17 was rather political than about Pokemon Red & Blue


----------



## King Dorado

well it was challenging to be sure, but once again a fun event, thank you one and all staff for putting it together, especially on a holiday weekend!!


----------



## amanda1983

LambdaDelta said:


> please no, then I'd of had 262,144 possible combinations to work out



Only of you do it manually - I enter my letter combos into an online unscrambler or else an electronic one my mum has.

But the point of my answer wasn't that it could be made from the letters shown : just that random letters on easter eggs are "scrambled". I thought that was a very clever answer and I wasn't budging from it no matter how many times it was not correct lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apple2012 said:


> Clue #2 was rather about Monster Hunter than best Pokemon game



yeah, I thought this one was Pokemon related too at first, but couldn't find anything in its boards



Apple2012 said:


> Clue #5 was about Pokemon Sun & Moon, which is good
> Clue #6 was rather about the staff than starter Pokemon
> Clue #17 was rather political than about Pokemon Red & Blue



these three all basically instantly clicked for me though, and I hate how right I was for #17


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apple2012 said:


> I couldn't find a single egg hidden by Murray, but I found all three hidden by Tom.



Fun Fact: I had three or four clues chopped because they were deemed difficult. Maybe next year.


----------



## kikotoot

More an observation than anything else, but this event has increased my activity, in terms of posting on here, a ton. TBT is life, life is TBT (creds to you know who for the chiasmus (not voldemort))


----------



## LambdaDelta

egg 15 to be recreated next year, but instead of alphanumeric characters it's emoticon graphics used for those chain reblog ****posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples

kikotoot said:


> More an observation than anything else, but this event has increased my activity, in terms of posting on here, a ton. TBT is life, life is TBT (creds to you know who for the chiasmus (not voldemort))



It got me searching everywhere too. It's a shame that I didn't get the golden egg this time, but the real success I got is that one of the eggs was hidden in my blog entry.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apple2012 said:


> It got me searching everywhere too. It's a shame that I didn't get the golden egg this time, but the real success I got is that one of the eggs was hidden in my blog entry.



i mean I don't think a golden egg would fit for you

your full apples lineup is too iconic at this point I feel


now maybe if it was a GOLDEN apple....


----------



## kikotoot

the appleness reminded me faintly of the log lady at first, but she's one of my favourite characters in twin peaks so i was kinda an insta-fan of yours via association (the fact you have an apple translator heightened that)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> i mean I don't think a golden egg would fit for you
> 
> your full apples lineup is too iconic at this point I feel
> 
> 
> now maybe if it was a GOLDEN apple....



That's the reason why a moon wand will never show up in my sidebar if I had one.


----------



## Mars Adept

Ugh, I feel so dumb now that I see the answers... I was one letter away from getting the ALOLA one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I knew what a lot of these were EXACTLY, but I couldn't find them.

Please make the egg hunt easier next year.


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I knew what a lot of these were EXACTLY, but I couldn't find them.
> 
> Please make the egg hunt easier next year.



If you knew what they were then what's the point in making it easier?


----------



## Tokage

i can't believe i didn't understand egg 5 i'm a fake pkmn fan


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

gyro said:


> If you knew what they were then what's the point in making it easier?



I think the only way I would want this to be easier is to not let the hunt be so time consuming. I feel like I could have found most of these if it wasn't so time consuming. Then again, I'm glad it was fun for everyone who found more than me. I guess I just feel this way because I didn't have much time since I was at the hospital with my mom most of each day this weekend and so I couldn't truly spend hours just looking for eggs, though I wanted to. It made me feel a little frustrated and left out but I did also think it would have been fun for me under different circumstances


----------



## toxapex

Apple2012 said:


> It got me searching everywhere too. It's a shame that I didn't get the golden egg this time, but the real success I got is that one of the eggs was hidden in my blog entry.



Yeah. If nothing else, the search gave me a partial refresher on what I missed in my time away from TBT (ESPECIALLY events-wise because I was combing the bulletin board up and down), and gave me a look at some really old threads that I'd never had touched otherwise.

Maybe next year someone could start a "interesting threads you found while scouring the forums" thread (obviously sharing threads with eggs would be disallowed)


----------



## Mars Adept

I KNEW the NES one, but couldn't find the thread. Ugh... I knew the log out one and a bunch of others too...


----------



## kikotoot

The more i re open this thread, the more i'm gonna miss the artwork and the banner at the top of every page. it captures all the right atmosphere stuff and warm/cute/evening/outdoors/morning/wonder/everything-positive-im-thinking-but-cant-articulate-better-than-how-the-artwork-makes-you-feel-it.


----------



## seliph

Arize said:


> I think the only way I would want this to be easier is to not let the hunt be so time consuming. I feel like I could have found most of these if it wasn't so time consuming. Then again, I'm glad it was fun for everyone who found more than me. I guess I just feel this way because I didn't have much time since I was at the hospital with my mom most of each day this weekend and so I couldn't truly spend hours just looking for eggs, though I wanted to. It made me feel a little frustrated and left out but I did also think it would have been fun for me under different circumstances



I wouldn't mind if the event itself was a _little_ longer just to get more of a breather, especially since it takes place during Easter, which is when a lot of people are busy with family.


----------



## kikotoot

gyro said:


> I wouldn't mind if the event itself was a _little_ longer just to get more of a breather, especially since it takes place during Easter, which is when a lot of people are busy with family.



I agree, I was constantly playing moral chess with how long I'd let myself be away from everyone.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

A lot of these make no sense. Such as 24. I'm happy with the ones I got.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> especially since it takes place during Easter, which is when a lot of people are busy with family.



I mean lots of people are always busy with members on tbt....


----------



## toxapex

Where's that post from justin's fake rant about people taking time from their families to earn collectibles

It's true it's all true


----------



## ZekkoXCX

toxapex said:


> Where's that post from justin's fake rant about people taking time from their families to earn collectibles
> 
> It's true it's all true



April fools threads on Bulletin Board , thank me later


----------



## Vizionari

I also kept thinking the red vs blue clue was about Jake and Justin getting mad over the broken images in the April Fools' fake fight


----------



## LambdaDelta

but it was much more justin vs oblivia

should've been a hint about seeing red in that case


----------



## DaCoSim

Geeeeeeeeeeez, 15. Really??? I put in scrambles, scramble, scrambled, scrambled eggs, egg scramble, breakfast, egg hunt, six eggs, zipper, zipper tree bunny, anacrostic, Pok?mon (< at first I thought it was a Pok?mon scrambled up), easter, Easter eggs. And the list goes on. I would have never in a million years guessed secret. 

Clue 3??? Ugh. I looked through splat zone. On the last page was prof gallows thread: calamari of general discussion. I knew that was the right thread!!! (Wrong!!!) and then I remembered that when they added new mods, a while back, the gave them all squid hats, so I checked that thread. (Wrong). Then I thought well they said TBT's FAV calamari so I went to the people's choice awards to see who all won this year and there was Murray voted for splatoon!!! I was in the right track now for sure right??? (Wrong). I stalked poor Murray's page and then went and looked through as many splat threads as I could specifically looking for Murray's posts. 

I spent so much time in those 2 and Oblivia's egg 19 as well. I honestly don't know how I missed that one.


----------



## LambdaDelta

DaCoSim said:


> Clue 3??? Ugh. I looked through splat zone. On the last page was prof gallows thread: calamari of general discussion. I knew that was the right thread!!! (Wrong!!!) and then I remembered that when they added new mods, a while back, the gave them all squid hats, so I checked that thread. (Wrong). Then I thought well they said TBT's FAV calamari so I went to the people's choice awards to see who all won this year and there was Murray voted for splatoon!!! I was in the right track now for sure right??? (Wrong). I stalked poor Murray's page and then went and looked through as many splat threads as I could specifically looking for Murray's posts.



this is a pretty apt summary of why egg 3 is as cruel as it is

there's just so many places it would reasonably fit


----------



## DaCoSim

Such a mind splitting fun event though guys!!! Mods, you all did such a great job this year!!!!! Thx so much for making me use my brain on something other than Pok?mon!!!


----------



## Capeet

I thought the red v blue egg was in the 'We're doomed' thread at first and went through the whole thing. It was annoying as heck

other than that this was tons of fun. It was my first hunt and I kinda sucked but now I know how it works and am determined to do better next time...

Thanks for the fun event.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

@egg #6:
Why would you make a clue about pokemon and then not have the answer being pokemon?????? I don't get it.

@egg #11:
This clue was another one that made no sense. It's a riddle and riddles are still meant to have correct sentences. You do not "spike" someone with an arrow, you "strike" them. Unless the arrow was laced with drugs.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Fearthecuteness said:


> @egg #6:
> Why would you make a clue about pokemon and then not have the answer being pokemon?????? I don't get it.



the clue was never about pokemon, it just used it as a referential basis due to near similarities



Fearthecuteness said:


> @egg #11:
> This clue was another one that made no sense. It's a riddle and riddles are still meant to have correct sentences. You do not "spike" someone with an arrow, you "strike" them. Unless the arrow was laced with drugs.



wordplay isn't your forte, is it?


----------



## cIementine

nah i'm never going to get over egg 3 since i was in that thread smh
looking at the answers, some aren't as hard as i thought they were? i had the right ideas, just didn't look in the right places. though some others i never would have got , and congrats to anyone who did!!

thank you staff yet again for another wonderfully crafted egg hunt. the work you all have put into this is immensely appreciated. again next year? :'^)


----------



## Lancelot

That was really fun, thanks staff.

Although, i think I got lucky on egg 15 cause I refreshed the page and the eggs spelt out SECRET for me so i was literally given the answer lmfao

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO, i thought the "Second but always third" clue was throwing shade at me for getting 3rd in the art contest again after being in the tiebreaker for 2nd so I was skulking that thread like the plague


----------



## LambdaDelta

Monkey D Luffy said:


> That was really fun, thanks staff.
> 
> Although, i think I got lucky on egg 15 cause I refreshed the page and the eggs spelt out SECRET for me so i was literally given the answer lmfao



holy crap, lucky indeed

.024% lucky


----------



## Mars Adept

I knew that the 20th clue had something to do with Redd, but I never found it...


----------



## cIementine

DaCoSim said:


> Geeeeeeeeeeez, 15. Really??? I put in scrambles, scramble, scrambled, scrambled eggs, egg scramble, breakfast, egg hunt, six eggs, zipper, zipper tree bunny, anacrostic, Pok?mon (< at first I thought it was a Pok?mon scrambled up), easter, Easter eggs. And the list goes on. I would have never in a million years guessed secret.
> 
> Clue 3??? Ugh. I looked through splat zone. On the last page was prof gallows thread: calamari of general discussion. I knew that was the right thread!!! (Wrong!!!) and then I remembered that when they added new mods, a while back, the gave them all squid hats, so I checked that thread. (Wrong). Then I thought well they said TBT's FAV calamari so I went to the people's choice awards to see who all won this year and there was Murray voted for splatoon!!! I was in the right track now for sure right??? (Wrong). I stalked poor Murray's page and then went and looked through as many splat threads as I could specifically looking for Murray's posts.
> 
> I spent so much time in those 2 and Oblivia's egg 19 as well. I honestly don't know how I missed that one.



i did exactly what you did for number 3 lmao
i thought i was right too, absolutely cruel


----------



## mogyay

ahhh THANKS MODS, this event is just amazing, it's nice gathering here and watching people break down with you, i really feel a strong sense of community when we're all crying over the same thing. also the eggs are so beautiful thank u thunder. and thank u to whoever revised clue 3 as i was finally able to find it


----------



## LambdaDelta

so who wants TBT Easter Egg Hunt STATS, now feat. 2017

taken from an earlier post of mine in the hype thread, but 2015 updated to reflect new info and other data newly added


2014:
eggs: 22 (14 clues, 6 puzzles, 1 purchasable, 1 clueless)
most found: egg #2 @581 (purchasable - Zipper)
least found: egg #21 @82 (clue - Jeremy)
median: 291
average: 296.5
dropoff: 85.886%

2015:
eggs: 24 (19 clues, 4 puzzles, 1 purchasable)
most found: egg #5 @446 (purchasable - Zipper)
least found: egg #10 @0 (clue - Tina)
median: 124
average: 150.583~
dropoff: 100%

2016:
eggs: 25 (19 clues, 6 puzzles)
most found: egg #9 @414 (clue -Tina)
least found: egg #24 @102 (clue - Jeremy)
median: 275
average: 268.64
dropoff: 75.362%

2017:
eggs: 25 (21 clues, 4 puzzles)
most found: egg #1 @261 (clue - Peter)
least found: egg #19 @19 (puzzle - Jeremy)
median: 81
average: 95.96
dropoff: 92.720%


----------



## Malaionus

i tried so many things for 24

wow, acnl, i tried the thing  that comes up when you google searc it, reins of the traveler's tundra mammoth, i tried joan,  uugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

stalk market,


----------



## cornimer

I thought the calamari one was about Zucker welp.
Also 24 was just MEAN. I was sure it had to do with red turnips.


----------



## Malaionus

VanessaMay18 said:


> I thought the calamari one was about Zucker welp.
> Also 24 was just MEAN. I was sure it had to do with red turnips.



SAME


----------



## amanda1983

VanessaMay18 said:


> I thought the calamari one was about Zucker welp.
> Also 24 was just MEAN. I was sure it had to do with red turnips.



I was sure #3 was about one of the octopus villagers, and when I found out Marina was the most popular of those, I focused on her.

And I was *sure* REDTURNIP or a variation thereof was the answer to #24. From the golden axe quest in WW.


----------



## Trainer Lillie

Can we please get rid of the frankly upsetting Zipper face now because I'm suffering every time I come onto the forums and I don't need that terror to go along with my already considerable disappointment and rage at this cursed bonding experience


----------



## tumut

19/25 ill take it


----------



## Araie

For a lot of these, I was just looking in the wrong place, but I knew exactly what it was.

RIP Galaxy Egg. </3

Anyway, the event was admittedly still really fun and I enjoyed it! The eggs this year were really great too, which just made obtaining them feel even more satisfying. ;D


----------



## r a t

ty for this annual brain frying event mods, the banners, graphics, and eggs were the best yet this year <3


----------



## B e t h a n y

Rosetti said:


> ty for this annual brain frying event mods, the banners, graphics, and eggs were the best yet this year <3



That zipper banner was hell

Congrats on the golden egg though, you obviously had a lot more patience than I did


----------



## cornimer

amanda1983 said:


> I was sure #3 was about one of the octopus villagers, and when I found out Marina was the most popular of those, I focused on her.
> 
> And I was *sure* REDTURNIP or a variation thereof was the answer to #24. From the golden axe quest in WW.



Yup. I tried REDTURNIP, REDTURNIPS, TURNIP, TURNIPS, GOLDENAXE, AXE, THEGOLDENAXE, GOLDENAXETRADINGGAME, etc


----------



## Mu~

I was convinced egg 6 was pokemon related ._________________________. that clue was way too confusing.


----------



## Nightmares

Duuuuude 

The people who you want to talk to and the political thread ****ed me over 
Couldn't find them for hours


----------



## LambdaDelta

Rosetti said:


> ty for this annual brain frying event mods, the banners, graphics, and eggs were the best yet this year <3



you're just saying that because you won the grand prize

(congrats btw)


----------



## Jacob4

I literally had the most genius idea for puzzle 15, "SCRAMBLEDEGGS", I was sure that was the answer lmao :'(


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw man, I was close to a couple of them, but I didn't find them. I did manage to get one egg collectible though. I never got six clues before.


----------



## cIementine

i got egg 6 but thought i got egg 2 so spent ages looking for egg 6 when i already had it :')
thought the generation bit was referring to new and old mods that's why lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



F L a K e said:


> I literally had the most genius idea for puzzle 15, "SCRAMBLEDEGGS", I was sure that was the answer lmao :'(



i put that too and almost cried when it was wrong smh


----------



## Bcat

I was on the right track for a lot of these, just too lazy to do the digging. Some of these though I was way off, but I'm certain I would've found more if I would have put in the effort. 
You can tell who is a Pok?mon fan and who isn't by wether or not they found egg #5 obvious. (Although I've never played a Pok?mon game in my life and I got that one)


----------



## Linksonic1

Yeah I knew that #3 was splatoon related but I didnt look in enough threads ;-; Oh well I really wanted the kirby egg but this one is cool too!


----------



## StarrySkye3

I knew the answers to a few more but couldn't find them anywhere. I did try logging out to find #21 but didn't find the egg for it, I made a blog post to get #25 but it didn't work, and I searched high and low for #3 in the Splat Zone board. Oh and I found the dream suite egg at 8:09 my time which was just after 11 EDT! So close! I think I did pretty good for my first time!


----------



## Halloqueen

Since the Galaxy Egg was limited in quantity and I knew I wasn't going to be able to get one, I was hoping to be able to figure out three more before the event ended to be able to get a Poptart Egg. Unfortunately, now having seen the answers revealed, I wouldn't have figured out most of the ones I missed even if given an entire week. I knew 22 immediately, but couldn't find it and gave up looking for it. Would have needed 2 more without counting that one, and yeah, no, that wasn't happening. 

Thank you to everyone involved in making this event possible, even though I performed pretty poorly in the grand scheme of things. I especially want to thank whoever is responsible for the rotating Zipper face. 

Congratulations to everyone who managed to figure these clues out, especially Rosetti for getting that Golden Egg. 

Looking forward to the next event.


----------



## namiieco

im looking at all these and how was i suppose to know all of this how did people do this?!


----------



## cIementine

namiieco said:


> im looking at all these and how was i suppose to know all of this how did people do this?!



sorcery


----------



## Bowie

I had such a fun time doing this. These events really are the best, and I geniunely look forward to them every year. You guys always put so much effort into them.

And Laudine deserves a trophy or something for her amazing art.


----------



## cIementine

Bowie said:


> I had such a fun time doing this. These events really are the best, and I geniunely look forward to them every year. You guys always put so much effort into them.
> 
> And Laudine deserves a trophy or something for her amazing art.



or the traveller's red prize for the gold prize


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Being the first easter that i participated on (Where i was on 2015 and 2016 , smh) i liked it! I also loved the eggs designs! 

Surely this was hard! Hopefully i will do better next year!


----------



## Flare

Thunder did a great job designing these eggs! 

I wonder who made the Zipper Tree?


----------



## Bowie

Flare said:


> Thunder did a great job designing these eggs!
> 
> I wonder who made the Zipper Tree?



Presumably one of the administrators. Haven't ran a forum for a long time, but I'm pretty sure only administrators can mess with the site's code like that.

Also, I'm buzzing because I just realised that they used one of my threads (the Presidential Election one) for the hunt. I never would've even guessed!


----------



## moonrisekingdom

i got #15 right by just guessing bc the letters kept changing the code was supposed to be a 'secret'. i had also guessed 'scrambled' and 'jumbled' before guessing correctly.


----------



## kikotoot

Both, out of curiosity, and for future reference; which eggs that weren't puzzles used codes instead of graphics? Out of the ones I found, only 21 was text based.


----------



## cIementine

kikotoot said:


> Both, out of curiosity, and for future reference; which eggs that weren't puzzles used codes instead of graphics? Out of the ones I found, only 21 was text based.



the 'quick! stop and drop(down)' egg was in a text link rather than an image of the ones i found


----------



## Oblivia

Fearthecuteness said:


> @egg #6:
> Why would you make a clue about pokemon and then not have the answer being pokemon?????? I don't get it.
> 
> @egg #11:
> This clue was another one that made no sense. It's a riddle and riddles are still meant to have correct sentences. You do not "spike" someone with an arrow, you "strike" them. Unless the arrow was laced with drugs.



I didn't write the clue, but I'd think "spike" would be referring to the Valentine's Day rose collectibles.  Roses, thorns, spikes, you get the idea.



kikotoot said:


> Both, out of curiosity, and for future reference; which eggs that weren't puzzles used codes instead of graphics? Out of the ones I found, only 21 was text based.



#3 and #7 both used text links instead of the STUNNING egg graphics put together by Jeremy.


----------



## Bcat

Oblivia said:


> I didn't write the clue, but I'd think "spike" would be referring to the Valentine's Day rose collectibles.  Roses, thorns, spikes, you get the idea.



I didn't get the valentine's day thing either. I guess my mind didn't make the connection between 'spike' and 'thorn'. I feel like maybe 'prick' would have been a better word to use because that brings to mind roses and thorns. but then that doesn't work as well with the arrow part so *shrugs*


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow. 10 eggs that people could hardly find. This is a good play on hard mode definitely.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus, I can't believe I missed egg 22. I was looking for threads that had the most posts. I couldn't believe that I was unaware there would be an egg in there.


----------



## Zura

This hunt was just plain bad... I want to see better next year!



Thunder said:


> Have you considered buying glasses?


----------



## King Dorado

i forgot, when will the egg shop close?

(couldnt find mention of it as search is still turned off)


----------



## DaCoSim

F L a K e said:


> I literally had the most genius idea for puzzle 15, "SCRAMBLEDEGGS", I was sure that was the answer lmao :'(



I had that same idea as well!!!! After I tried that, I actually tried to put in breakfast lol!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

am i like , the only one who didn't thought of anything related to eggs for #15?


----------



## uwuzumakii

A lot of the clues were super obscure, but after looking at the answers, I can see why they were like that, but some of them were stretches in my opinion, like the Wild World one, or the "Number two, but forever 3" one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, will we ever see any of the old eggs ever again like the Pikachu or Togepi ones?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Oh my god, the Zipper tree has red eyes!
*shivers*


----------



## sej

UHHH LOOK AT ZIPPER OMG IM JUST ABOUT TO GO TO BED IM GONNA HAVE NIGHTMARES


----------



## Zireael

Zipper tree legit scared the **** out of me right now


----------



## Xandra

NOO.... I WAS TAKING A NICE RELAXING BATH AND THIS IS WHAT I COME BACK TO?! WHY ZIPPER WHY?!


----------



## seliph

Zipper is dead now we must face the wrath of *T R U E   Z I P P E R*


----------



## Paperboy012305

Looks like Zipper Tree has joined the dark side and is gonna kill us all.


----------



## Bcat

oh gosh why....


----------



## Mars Adept

Please get rid of the Zipper tree.


----------



## p e p p e r

lmao zipper is psycho!


----------



## Peter

Laudine creating the demon Zipper only proves that she has too much power and must be stopped


----------



## Paperboy012305

Peter said:


> Laudine creating the demon Zipper only proves that she has too much power and must be stopped


Nah.


----------



## Oblivia

BluePikachu47 said:


> Also, will we ever see any of the old eggs ever again like the Pikachu or Togepi ones?



None of them are officially retired, so never say never!



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Please get rid of the Zipper tree.



Nah.  I like it.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

I can see _something_ in Zipper's eyes, but he's spinning too fast for me to focus on it.


----------



## seliph

Peter said:


> Laudine creating the demon Zipper only proves that she has too much power and must be stopped



If anything it proves she should be granted more power


----------



## Paperboy012305

gyro said:


> If anything it proves she should be granted more power


More power = full control over TBT.


----------



## seliph

Paperboy012305 said:


> More power = full control over TBT.



Exactly


----------



## toxapex

OK THANKS ZIPPER BYE


----------



## kikotoot

Mythicalhoopa said:


> I can see _something_ in Zipper's eyes, but he's spinning too fast for me to focus on it.



it's more Zippers 0.o
edit: grammar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh good, Zipper is making me want to kill myself.  Thanks, Laudine!


----------



## LambdaDelta

zipper's eyes wth

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> None of them are officially retired, so never say never!



you should bring back the sakura egg next year or make a new egg

in honor of cardcaptor sakura anime's 20th anniversary


and looking, oh god next year's easter will be on april fool's that'll be fun


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> zipper's eyes wth
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you should bring back the sakura egg next year or make a new egg
> 
> in honor of cardcaptor sakura anime's 20th anniversary
> 
> 
> and looking, oh god next year's easter will be on april fool's that'll be fun


Be careful. Some clues are to fool with you.


----------



## Bcat

LambdaDelta said:


> zipper's eyes wth
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you should bring back the sakura egg next year or make a new egg
> 
> in honor of cardcaptor sakura anime's 20th anniversary
> 
> 
> and looking, oh god next year's easter will be on april fool's that'll be fun



oh crap that has the potential to be epic


----------



## Laudine

Peter said:


> Laudine creating the demon Zipper only proves that she has too much power and must be stopped



I͟ ̴ha̴v͡e tasţéd͝ ͟t̷h͞e p̕owęr ̵an͢d̸ ̷I ̛c͡rave ́for̴ M̷ ̛Ơ R ̸E

Naah it was originally Justin and Jake's idea, I'm innocent uwu




Mythicalhoopa said:


> I can see _something_ in Zipper's eyes, but he's spinning too fast for me to focus on it.



There are mini Zippers inside his eyes! Here is a close up:


Spoiler: Look if you dare


----------



## LambdaDelta

you should put mini-mini-zippers in the mini-zipper's eyes


----------



## Paperboy012305

Laudine said:


> I͟ ̴ha̴v͡e tasţéd͝ ͟t̷h͞e p̕owęr ̵an͢d̸ ̷I ̛c͡rave ́for̴ M̷ ̛Ơ R ̸E
> 
> Naah it was originally Justin and Jake's idea, I'm innocent uwu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are mini Zippers inside his eyes! Here is a close up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look if you dare


How about more Zippers inside the mini zipper's eyes? It can go on like an eggception.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Laudine said:


> Spoiler: Look if you dare



I REGRET OPENING THAT


----------



## Zura

I'd like to know how you guys solved both #13 and #20...


----------



## Ami

Omg that spinning head


----------



## Bill Cipher

Vaati said:


> I'd like to know how you guys solved both #13 and #20...



They had some special help


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> you should bring back the sakura egg next year or make a new egg
> 
> in honor of cardcaptor sakura anime's 20th anniversary



When I think of "Sakura", I think of the Espeon owner in the Pokemon anime.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Apple2012 said:


> When I think of "Sakura", I think of the Espeon owner in the Pokemon anime.


For me. Its the Naruto Sakura.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apple2012 said:


> When I think of "Sakura", I think of the Espeon owner in the Pokemon anime.



I honestly don't remember this person, but then again my memories on Pokemon anime gen2-beyond are hazy at best and nonexistent at worst



Paperboy012305 said:


> For me. Its the Naruto Sakura.



I'm very sorry




though I do wonder if the timing for its first release was coincidence too, since 2016 was the cardcaptor sakura manga's 20th anniversary


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> I honestly don't remember this person, but then again my memories on Pokemon anime gen2-beyond are hazy at best and nonexistent at worst
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though I do wonder if the timing for its first release was coincidence too, since 2016 was the cardcaptor sakura manga's 20th anniversary


You're sorry? I don't get it, what are you sorry about?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> You're sorry? I don't get it, what are you sorry about?



Naruto's Sakura being the first thing to come to mind


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> Naruto's Sakura being the first thing to come to mind


Oh ok.


----------



## Vizionari

the staff should open vm's on Courage is nice's profile just for the humor of screaming messages on their wall


----------



## Seroja

when will zipper begone? he's ruining the beautiful sakura tree :/


----------



## LambdaDelta

petition to keep zipper until the tree changes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> petition to keep zipper until the tree changes



NO


----------



## brownboy102

LambdaDelta said:


> petition to keep zipper until the tree changes



he's a result of spring, zipper's in full bloom


----------



## Flare

The new tree is simply bootiful.

Can we keep this masterpiece plz?


----------



## Flare

rip Zipper Tree Bunny, will forever be missed.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Flare said:


> rip Zipper Tree Bunny, will forever be missed.



Are you satan? No one is missing that but you


----------



## Flare

B e t h a n y said:


> Are you satan? No one is missing that but you


But... but.

It was fun! D:


----------



## LambdaDelta

B e t h a n y said:


> Are you satan? No one is missing that but you



speak for yourself


----------



## toxapex

LambdaDelta said:


> and looking, oh god next year's easter will be on april fool's that'll be fun



Oh god no.... (Falls to knees)


----------



## Espurr

i was prepped for the forum to go full bunny hellscape

i was up for some bunny overlord praisin'


----------



## King Dorado

Espurr said:


> i was prepped for the forum to go full bunny hellscape
> 
> i was up for some bunny overlord praisin'



Reported for inappropriate avatar...


----------



## Espurr

King Dorado said:


> Reported for inappropriate avatar...



sic semper tyrannis


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Congratulations to everyone who got their eggs and to the golden egg winner...


----------



## KarlaKGB

i thought #3 was related to splatoon before the clue was changed, but i couldnt find anything in the splatoon forum


----------



## LambdaDelta

KarlaKGB said:


> i thought #3 was related to splatoon before the clue was changed, but i couldnt find anything in the splatoon forum



yeah same

I took it pretty instantly as to mean seafood=squid kids or some other splatoon related thing

then when changed, to be pretty obviously callie and marie

though after like 50 times searching threads the past year I came up empty

TURNS OUT I DIDN'T SEARCH FAR BACK ENOUGH


----------



## cIementine

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah same
> 
> I took it pretty instantly as to mean seafood=squid kids or some other splatoon related thing
> 
> then when changed, to be pretty obviously callie and marie
> 
> though after like 50 times searching threads the past year I came up empty
> 
> TURNS OUT I DIDN'T SEARCH FAR BACK ENOUGH



i looked at every single post in that forum but didn't scan the actual poll it was in :'^)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I knew #3 was about Callie and Marie but I had no idea where to look.  The one with "a feline from afar, find them if you're able" caused me to look in the Able Sisters forum, but little did I know that they'd stick an egg in the oldest thread in there.  Time to kms.


----------



## Zura

I'm still really confused on how people was able to guess #20 and #13. Those two were so vague and obscure that I wouldn't guess anyone could find them but they did.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean I would've gotten #13 had I actually bothered to look at site urls and not just blindly assume member #3 was staff (checked Justin's page for it and came up empty)

#20 is a tad silly though. I mean I know we're an animal crossing forum and all, but please keep your references relevant to the recent game(s)


----------



## Bowie

I would never have guessed 13 or 3 ever.


----------



## Linksonic1

I got all of the eggs I just decided not to spend them B)


----------



## Amilee

Thanks for this amazing Event!
Even tho i think it was harder than last year. But im pretty Happy with my 17/25


----------



## Hermione Granger

okay but like who won the golden egg?

im trying to find it but goddamn there's too many posts


----------



## King Dorado

Hermione Granger said:


> okay but like who won the golden egg?
> 
> im trying to find it but goddamn there's too many posts



Rosetti won!


----------



## Hermione Granger

King Dorado said:


> Rosetti won!



ahh, thanks! congrats to rosetti!!


----------



## Jeremy

Hi everyone. Zipper's shop will be closed at *11:00 PM EDT* tomorrow (Thursday) night.  Be sure to spend your eggs by then!  After that, you will be able to transfer any remaining eggs into bells for a day or two.


----------



## Seroja

Jeremy said:


> Hi everyone. Zipper's shop will be closed at *11:00 PM EDT* tomorrow (Thursday) night.  Be sure to spend your eggs by then!  After that, you will be able to transfer any remaining eggs into bells for a day or two.



oooh thanks! what's the exchange rate for egg to bells btw?


----------



## Lancelot

I loved number 20, it was really clever and so satisfying when I figured it out


----------



## Trainer Lillie

Having finally given in and read the answers, I have only one thing to say: y'all evil.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Trainer Lillie said:


> Having finally given in and read the answers, I have only one thing to say: y'all evil.



I mean 6 eggs is pretty good I'd say, given how you joined less than a month ago


----------



## Trainer Lillie

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean 6 eggs is pretty good I'd say, given how you joined less than a month ago



Oh yeah, given that I couldn't have known some of them unless I had spent every waking moment looking around here since I joined, I'm pretty happy I managed to get my Chao egg. Some of those were real bait and switchers though, haha


----------



## Nightmares

I've been quite successful with eggs this year 
Thanks, mods


----------



## Zura

Trainer Lillie said:


> Oh yeah, given that I couldn't have known some of them unless I had spent every waking moment looking around here since I joined, I'm pretty happy I managed to get my Chao egg. Some of those were real bait and switchers though, haha



I've just gotten back about a week ago after like 2-3year break.


----------



## Bcat

Apologies if this has already been asked, but will this event be archived like last years so we can look back on it?


----------



## Bowie

Bcat said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked, but will this event be archived like last years so we can look back on it?



I don't see why it wouldn't be!


----------



## LambdaDelta

it's already moved to the bulletin board, so yeah it should be staying here

otherwise they'd of just kept it in the easter board and locked that away or something



also can you believe the staff never released a zipper collectible for this


----------



## amanda1983

LambdaDelta said:


> it's already moved to the bulletin board, so yeah it should be staying here
> 
> otherwise they'd of just kept it in the easter board and locked that away or something
> 
> 
> 
> also can you believe the staff never released a zipper collectible for this



If they release a Zipper collectible, it had better rotate!


----------



## cIementine

petition for zipper egg next year


----------



## King Dorado

LambdaDelta said:


> also can you believe the staff never released a zipper collectible for this



they had this one for the very first egghunt:


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dorado said:


> they had this one for the very first egghunt:



that's not zipper, that's just cheap chocolate foil with zipper's face embossed on it


----------



## Spooky.

How do we transfer our eggs to bells?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Namstar said:


> How do we transfer our eggs to bells?



I'd like to know this, too.


----------



## Jake

Namstar said:


> How do we transfer our eggs to bells?





kiwikenobi said:


> I'd like to know this, too.



We will post an announcement and details on how to do this once the function is available.


----------



## OviRy8

I'm honestly just glad Zipper Tree Bunny is gone. That thing kept me up at night.


----------



## Jeremy

To transfer your eggs to bell, *click your bell amount* on your profile, under your name, or under currency in the navigation.  "Perform Action" should say Transfer.  *Change the currency to Eggs in the dropdown* to the right of it.  *Put the amount of eggs you would like to transfer* in the Amount field.  *Click Submit* and you will receive 10 bells per egg.

This will be removed in a few days and all eggs will be wiped out.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jeremy said:


> To transfer your eggs to bell, *click your bell amount* on your profile, under your name, or under currency in the navigation.  "Perform Action" should say Transfer.  *Change the currency to Eggs in the dropdown* to the right of it.  *Put the amount of eggs you would like to transfer* in the Amount field.  *Click Submit* and you will receive 10 bells per egg.
> 
> This will be removed in a few days and all eggs will be wiped out.



Apparently I do not have two eggs to transfer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh. I have one. Nevermind. Ignore this.


----------



## Nightmares

Nope


----------



## Pinkbell

Jeremy said:


> To transfer your eggs to bell, *click your bell amount* on your profile, under your name, or under currency in the navigation.  "Perform Action" should say Transfer.  *Change the currency to Eggs in the dropdown* to the right of it.  *Put the amount of eggs you would like to transfer* in the Amount field.  *Click Submit* and you will receive 10 bells per egg.
> 
> This will be removed in a few days and all eggs will be wiped out.



I had one egg wooop 10 bells


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Jeremy said:


> To transfer your eggs to bell, *click your bell amount* on your profile, under your name, or under currency in the navigation.  "Perform Action" should say Transfer.  *Change the currency to Eggs in the dropdown* to the right of it.  *Put the amount of eggs you would like to transfer* in the Amount field.  *Click Submit* and you will receive 10 bells per egg.
> 
> This will be removed in a few days and all eggs will be wiped out.



Does anyone know how long this will be going on for now? I can't do this on my phone and I can't go onto my computer until later tonight.

Edit: Nevermind. I managed to get onto my computer.


----------



## toddishott

Hopefully i am able to do it today.


----------



## Chiana

Awwwww.  I have been so busy all week.  Did I miss picking a collectible egg?  I think I had enough for Chao or Kirby.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Chiana said:


> Awwwww.  I have been so busy all week.  Did I miss picking a collectible egg?  I think I had enough for Chao or Kirby.



Aww I'm sorry.


----------



## HungryForCereal

who got the golden egg?


----------



## King Dorado

Spear said:


> who got the golden egg?



Rosetti got it, on that Monday!


----------

